# knitting tea party friday 14 december '18



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 14 December '18

It is another lovely day of overcast skies in NWOhio. At least it has warmed up a bit. We are at least above freezing a little. Rain during the night.

Alexis is home for the holidays. Bailee gets home next Wednesday.

Aunt Shirley (Phyllis's sister) has been in the hospital for almost a week. She is on a ventilator. It does not bode well for her since they can't get her off the ventilator and she does not want a trach.

Sufganiyot - Jelly Doughnuts

Yield: about 12 Sufganiyot

Ingredients
1 cup whole milk, warmed to 115 degrees Fahrenheit
3 tablespoons light brown sugar
2 1/4 teaspoons (1/4 ounce) active dry yeast
3 1/2 cups all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting
6 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened, plus more for greasing
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon finely grated orange zest
2 eggs, plus 1 yolk, beaten
Vegetable oil, for frying
2 cups fruit jelly
Confectioners sugar, for dusting

Directions 
1. In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a dough hook attachment, mix together the milk, brown sugar and yeast. Let sit until the mixture is foamy, 15 minutes. 
2. Add the flour, butter, salt, orange zest and eggs, then mix on medium speed until a smooth dough forms. Transfer the dough to a large greased bowl, cover with plastic wrap and proof in a warm place for 1 hour.
3. After the first proof, the dough should have doubled in size. Punch it down in the bowl, cover with plastic wrap and allow to proof again for 45 minutes.
4. On a lightly floured surface, roll out the dough to a 3/4-inch thickness. Using a 3 1/2-inch ring cutter, punch out doughnuts. Re-roll the scraps as needed to get 12 doughnuts. Place on a parchment-lined sheet pan and proof for another 30 minutes.
5. Heat 2 inches of vegetable oil in a 6-quart Dutch oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit. Line another sheet pan with a wire rack. Working in batches, fry the doughnuts, flipping once, until golden brown and puffed, 1 to 2 minutes per side. Transfer the cooked doughnuts to the prepared baking sheet to drain.
6. As soon as you can handle the fried doughnuts and using a squeeze bottle, insert the tip into the top of each doughnut and fill with your choice of fruit jelly. 
7. Dust with confectioners sugar and serve.

http://www.huffpost.com/entry/sufganiyot-hanukkah-jelly-doughnuts_n_5c0013bde4b0864f4f6b4b69?ncid=newsltushpmglifestyle__lifestyle__120718

Whipped Shortbread

Ingredients
1 cup butter
1/2 cup icing sugar
1 1/2 cups flour

Directions
1. Whip butter and icing sugar together until creamy.
2. Slowly add in the flour, then turn your mixer to the whip setting.
3. Whip mixture for 6 to7 minutes scraping sides occasionally. Longer length of whipping time results in lighter shortbread.
4. Use a cookie press if you have one, or you can use a small cookie scoop or teaspoon and place cookie dough on parchment lined pans. You may decorate with sprinkles, coconut, or pieces of cherries. I prefer to leave them plain.
5. Bake in a 275º oven for 30 minutes.
They freeze well.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/12/whipped-shortbread.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Gingered cranberry poinsettia cocktails

Servings: 4 
Author: Alida Ryder

Ingredients

For the ginger syrup 
½ cup sugar 
1 cup water 
2 tbsp fresh ginger sliced/chopped 
1 small sprig rosemary

For the poinsettia cocktail 
Cointreau 
Cranberry juice 
Sparkling wine/Champagne/Prosecco

Instructions
1. Combine all the syrup ingredients in a saucepan and bring to a boil. Simmer until the sugar is dissolved then remove from the heat and cool completely. Strain out the ginger and rosemary. 
2. Pour a few teaspoons of syrup into champagne flutes followed by a shot of Cointreau, cranberry juice and top with sparkling wine of your choice. 
3. Serve immediately.

http://simply-delicious-food.com/ginger-cranberry-poinsettia-cocktails/

Red Wine Cranberry Braised Short Ribs

Total Time 6 hours 20 minutes
Serves 6
Calories 648 kcal

Ingredients
5 pounds bone in, beef short ribs
kosher salt and black pepper
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1 medium yellow onion, thinly sliced
2 shallots, thinly sliced
4 carrots, chopped
2 cups dry red wine, such as Cabernet Sauvignon
2 cups low sodium beef broth
2 tablespoons tomato paste
1 tablespoon brown sugar or honey
4 sprigs fresh thyme
2 sprigs fresh rosemary
2 bay leaves
2 cups fresh cranberries
mashed potatoes, for serving

Instructions

Slow Cooker
1. Season the short ribs with salt and pepper. 
2. Heat the olive oil in a large oven safe skillet, sear the ribs on both sides. Remove the ribs and transfer to the slow cooker. 
3. To the slow cooker, add the onions, shallots, and carrots. 
4. Add the wine, broth, tomato paste, brown sugar, thyme, rosemary, and bay leaves. Season with salt and pepper, gently stir to combine. Cover and cook on low for 6-8 hours. During the last 2 hours of cooking, add the cranberries. 
4. Remove the thyme, rosemary, and bay leaves. Serve the ribs over a bed of mashed potatoes. Drizzle with the pan sauce. Enjoy!

Oven
1. Preheat the oven to 325 degrees F.
2. Season the short ribs with salt and pepper. 
3. Heat the olive oil in a large oven safe skillet, sear the ribs on both sides. Remove the ribs to a plate. 
4. Add the onions, shallots, and carrots, cook 5-10 minutes or until the onions begin to caramelize. 
5. Add back the short ribs. Add the wine, broth, tomato paste, brown sugar, thyme, rosemary, and bay leaves. Sprinkle over the cranberries. Season with salt and pepper, gently stir to combine. Cover and transfer to the oven. Cook for 2 ½ to 3 hours or until the short ribs are tender and falling off the bone.
6. 3. Remove the thyme, rosemary, and bay leaves. Serve the ribs over a bed of mashed potatoes. Drizzle with the pan sauce. Enjoy!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/red-wine-cranberry-braised-short-ribs/?utm_source=Half+Baked+Harvest&utm_campaign=00e00b7c65-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_NEW+DESIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_1d725c901c-00e00b7c65-39448691

Hobak Beombeok - Korean Squash, Sweet Potato, and Bean Porridge

YIELD:Makes 6 to 8 servings
TOTAL TIME:2 hours 30 minutes plus overnight soaking
Ingredients
1/3 cup (7 ounces; 200g) dried Korean gangnang beans or red kidney beans
Kosher salt
1/3 cup (7 ounces; 200g) dried red adzuki beans (pinto beans)
2 1/4 pounds (1kg) butternut squash or neulgeun hobak (Korean pumpkin), peeled, seeded, and cut into large chunks
2 small (7 ounces; 200g) Korean white-fleshed sweet potatoes, cut into 1-inch chunks
5 fresh chestnuts (4 1/2 ounces; 125g), peeled of shell and skin (you can also use pre-peeled chestnuts) and broken into small chunks
5 dried jujubes (2 1/4 ounces; 65g), pit removed and flesh sliced lengthwise into thin strips (see note)
1 cup (4 1/2 ounces; 130g) all-purpose flour

Directions
1. In a large bowl, cover gangnang (red kidney) beans with at least 2 inches lukewarm water. Stir in about 1 tablespoon salt per quart of water and let soak at least 8 hours at room temperature.
2. Drain gangnang beans and add to a medium saucepan. Cover with at least 2 inches of fresh water, season with about 1 tablespoon salt per quart of water, and bring to a simmer. Cook until beans are just shy of being fully tender, about 30 minutes (cooking times for beans can vary widely, so check often). Set aside.
3. Meanwhile, in a second medium saucepan, cover adzuki beans with at least 2 inches of water. Bring to a boil, then cook for 2 minutes. Drain. Return adzuki beans to the saucepan, cover with at least 2 inches of fresh water, and season with about 1 tablespoon salt per quart of water. Bring to a boil, reduce heat to a gentle simmer, and cook until adzuki beans are just shy of being fully tender, about 30 minutes (again, bean cooking times can vary widely, so begin checking early, and continue to check often until the beans are almost fully cooked).
4. In a large Dutch oven or saucepan, combine squash with about 2 cups water. Bring to a simmer, cover, and cook until squash can be easily pierced by a fork with no resistance, about 25 minutes. Using a potato masher, whisk or wooden spoon mash squash to a chunky paste. If the squash is very dry, add more water 1/2 cup at a time to keep it slightly wet, like a loose porridge.
5. Drain gangnang and adzuki beans and add to squash with sweet potatoes and chestnuts. Cover and cook at a gentle simmer, stirring occasionally and adding water when needed to maintain a moist cooking environment, until beans and potatoes are tender, about 25 minutes.
6. Add flour to a medium bowl. Slowly drizzle in 1 cup (235ml) water while mixing with your free hand. Dry and shaggy dough bits will form, with some dry flour remaining. Set aside.
7. When the beans and sweet potato are tender, adjust the porridge consistency once again by adding water, if necessary, to make it slightly wetter than a thick porridge consistency. Add as much of the shaggy dough bits and dry flour as desired to both thicken the porridge and create little balls of dough, simmering long enough to cook them through (you may not need to use all the flour mixture you've created). 
8. If at this point you decide the porridge is too thin, simply cook it longer (or add more flour) to thicken it; if it is too thick, add more water a little at a time to thin it. Stir in jujubes, season with salt, and serve hot or at room temperature.

Note: Jujubes are a date-sized fruit popular in Asia. They have a sweet-tart flavor and can be found in well-stocked Asian grocers.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2018/12/print/hobak-beombeok-korean-squash-sweet-potato-and-bean-porridge.html

3-Ingredient Shortbread Cookie Recipe

Serves: 35-40 cookies

Ingredients
1 cup salted butter (225g) (if you use unsalted butter, add in 1 teaspoon salt.)
1 cup confectioners' sugar (125g)
2¾ cups all-purpose flour (340g)
Melted chocolate to deco, optional

Instructions
1. Sift 2 ¾ cups of all-purpose flour and set aside. A flour sifter is used in the video.
2. Add 1 cup of softened salted butter into a large mixing bowl and whisk to make butter pomade. If you don't have salted butter (demi-sel), use unsalted butter and 1 teaspoon of salt.*
3. And sift in 1 cup of confectioners' sugar and cream until fluffy and homogeneously combined. 
4. Add in sifted flour all at once and fold to combine. 
5. When the mixture looks like sands, transfer to a clean working surface and knead just once. Knead as little as possible to make tender shortbread. Then form a ball and flatten a little. Chill in the refrigerator for one hour to relax the flour in the dough.
6. Now on a cookie pan roll the dough until ½ inch thick. 
7. Cut the dough with a pastry scraper. Pierce with a fork, which will prevent bubbling and help cookies bake evenly. 
8. Bake at 300 degrees F. (150 C.) for about 45 minutes, or until light golden brown.
9. Just out of oven cut the cookies again and let completely cool on the pan.

http://eugeniekitchen.com/shortbread/

APPLE AND SOUR CREAM SLICE

INGREDIENTS 
1 cup self raising flour
½ cup caster sugar
¼ teaspoon baking powder
pinch salt
125g (1 cup) melted butter
1 teaspoon vanilla essence

TOPPING
400g can apple pieces or freshly stewed apple
300g sour cream
2 egg yolks
1 tablespoon icing sugar
¼ teaspoon ground cinnamon
2 teaspoons cinnamon sugar

INSTRUCTIONS 
1. Preheat oven to 180˚C/160˚C/350°F fan-forced. Grease and line a slice tin with baking paper.
2. Combine the flour, sugar, baking powder and salt in a bowl. 
3. Combine the melted butter and vanilla essence in a bowl and add to dry ingredients. Mix until just combined.
4. Press the mixture evenly over base of tin. Cook for 15 minutes, or until lightly browned. Cool slightly.
5. Spread apple evenly over base. 
6. In a small bowl mix sour cream, egg yolks, icing sugar and ground cinnamon. Spread evenly over apple and sprinkle with cinnamon sugar.
7. Cook for further 20 minutes, or until sour cream has set. Cool in pan. Cut into squares to serve.

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/apple-sour-cream-slice-scratch

Antipasto Platter

Ingredients
1 jar pickled asparagus
1 package mini sweet peppers (can be found at Costco and most large supermarkets)
1 package herbed soft cheese (like Boursin)
Several varieties of dry salami - I used Wine salami and Bagged salami
Fontina or other Italian cheese cut into 1"x1"x 3" sticks
canteloupe melon balls
sliced proscuitto (Italian smoked ham)
cherry tomatoes
several varieties of olives from the deli
Small balls of Bocconcini ( fresh mozzarella)
Fresh herbs made into a mini bouquet and lettuce for garnish

Directions
1. Roll a slice of salami around each pickled asparagus spear
2. Halve and remove seeds from mini peppers Leaving the stem if possible.
3. Stuff each pepper half with herbed soft cheese
4. Wrap each melon ball in a slice of proscuitto and secure with a toothpick
5. Arrange all items on a large serving platter and garnish.
6. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate until serving

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2013/07/antipasto-platter.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 14 December '18 Page Two

Lemon Gooey Butter Cookies

Yield: 2½ dozen cookies

Ingredients
2¼ cups (270 g) unbleached all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons (8 g) baking powder
1 (8 oz or 226 g) package cream cheese, softened
½ cup (1 stick or 113 g) unsalted butter, softened
1½ cups (300 g) granulated sugar
2 tablespoons (12 g) freshly grated lemon zest, from 2 large lemons
1½ tablespoons (22.5 ml) freshly squeezed lemon juice
1 teaspoon (5 ml) pure vanilla extract
⅛ teaspoon (a few drops) lemon oil
⅛ teaspoon natural yellow gel based food coloring
1 teaspoon (4.8 g) fine-grain sea salt, or ¾ teaspoon (4.5 g) regular table salt
1 large egg plus 1 large egg yolk (mine weighed 71 g w/o shells)
1 cup (120 g) confectioners' sugar, sifted, for rolling & dusting cookies

Directions
1. In a medium bowl, whisk together flour and baking powder until well blended. Set aside.
2. Using an electric stand mixer fitted with paddle attachment, or handheld electric mixer, cream together cream cheese and butter until well blended, creamy and smooth. 
3. Beat in sugar, lemon zest and juice, vanilla, lemon oil, food coloring and salt; mix until well combined, light and fluffy, scraping the bowl with a rubber spatula when necessary. 
4. Add egg and egg yolk and beat in well until creamy and light, about 1 to 2 minutes on medium speed.
5. On low speed, gradually add flour mixture and mix until just fully incorporated. Dough will be very sticky. Cover work bowl and refrigerate at least 2 hours or overnight.
6. Meanwhile, arrange oven rack in lower third of oven and preheat oven to 325ºF (165ºC). Line two baking sheets with parchment paper; set aside. 
7. Place confectioners' sugar in a small bowl; set aside.
8. Measure enough dough to roll into generous 1-inch (2.5 cm) balls, using a 1 1/3-inch (3.3 cm) spring-loaded cookie scoop (or by measuring a generous tablespoon of dough with a measuring spoon) making sure each scoopful is in equal amounts. This is important for evenly baked cookies.
9. Roll dough between palms of hands to achieve a small rounded ball and then roll in confectioners' sugar to lightly coat. Place dough balls on prepared baking sheets at least 2 inches (5 cm) apart.
10. Bake in preheated oven until cookies have spread into round cookie shapes and are puffed and crackly, about 14 minutes. Do not overbake. The cookies will still be soft in the centers. If they start to brown around the edges, they have baked too long. The underside of the cookies should be only very lightly browned.
11. Transfer baking sheet to wire rack and allow cookies to cool on baking sheet for at least 10 minutes. Then, carefully remove cookies from baking sheet using a thin metal cookie spatula and transfer to wire rack to cool completely. Once completely cooled, transfer cookies to an airtight container. Repeat with remaining dough on prepared cookie sheets.
11. If desired, chill the cookies in the refrigerator in an airtight container. Before serving, dust cookies with additional confectioners' sugar. Serve cookies chilled or at room temperature.

http://wickedgoodkitchen.com/lemon-gooey-butter-cookies-best-ever-from-scratch/

Braised Chicken Thighs with Mushrooms and Leeks

Yield: 4 servings, Serving Size: 2 thighs

INGREDIENTS:
2 large or 3 medium leeks, whites only 
1 1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
Freshly ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon paprika
olive oil spray
8 pieces bone-in, skin-off chicken thighs, trimmed, about 40 ounces
1 tablespoon butter
8 ounces white mushrooms, quartered
2 tablespoons flour (or gluten-free flour mix)
1 cup chicken broth or water with chicken bouillon
3 tablespoons sherry

DIRECTIONS:
1. Rinse the leeks well and separate the layers to make sure there is no dirt. Slice into 1/4-inch thick half moons.
2. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees.
3. Mix together 1 1/4 teaspoons of salt, 1/4 teaspoon pepper and the paprika and season all sides of the chicken.
4. Heat a large Dutch oven or oven safe skillet on high heat. Once hot spritz with olive oil and brown the chicken, in batches on all sides, about 5 minutes on each side, adjusting the heat as needed.
5. Set aside and repeat with the remaining chicken. Set aside.
6. Reduce the heat to medium-low and add the butter. When the butter starts to foam, add the leeks and cook, stirring until soft, about 6 to 8 minutes. 
7. Add the mushrooms, 1/4 teaspoon salt, stir and cook covered 5 minutes, stirring until they release their juices.
8. Sprinkle the flour over them, stir in the chicken broth and the sherry and simmer for 2 to 3 minutes.
9. Return the chicken to the Dutch oven, spooning the mushroom-sherry sauce over them and cook in the oven, covered, for 40 to 50 minutes, until cooked through and tender.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Amount Per Serving: Calories: 445 calories - Total Fat: 15g - Saturated Fat: 5g - Cholesterol: 276.5mg - Sodium: 852mg - Carbohydrates: 13g - Fiber: 2g - Sugar: 4g - Protein: 59.5g - 
Freestyle Points: 8
Points +: 11

http://www.skinnytaste.com/braised-chicken-thighs-with-mushrooms-and-leeks/#k6GSMGlhiKHWU1Td.99

Italian Asiago Pork

Author: Judith Hannemann
Serves: 4

Ingredients
2 tbs olive oil, divided
1 lb. pork tenderloin, sliced into strips
1 large onion, thinly sliced
1½ cups water
1 cup milk
1 package asiago or parmesan flavored rice side dish (see NOTE)
2 cups packed arugula, chopped

Instructions
1. Heat 1 tablespoon of the olive oil in large nonstick pan over medium-high heat. 
2. Season pork with salt and pepper, if you'd like. 
3. Add pork and cook about 3 minutes or until done. Remove from pan and set aside. 
4. Heat remaining 1 tablespoon of the olive oil in same pan over medium heat and cook your onion, covered, stirring frequently about 6 minutes or until browned. If onions start to stick, stir in 1 tablespoon of water. Remove from pan and set aside with pork.
5. Pour water, milk and rice side packet into the same pan and bring to a boil, then turn down the heat to medium and continue cooking 8 minutes. 
6. Toss in the arugula and cook 2 minutes more.
7. Add the pork and onions and serve,

Note: I used Knorr Selects Asiago & Cracked Black Pepper rice side. If you cannot find this in your store, their 4-cheese risotto select is a good substitute or any variety with Italian-style cheeses.You could also substitute their Alfredo noodle variety, which is available everywhere.

http://bakeatmidnite.com/italian-asiago-pork/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheMidnightBaker+%28Midnight+Baker%29

Hot Crab Dip

SERVES: 8 
SERVING SIZE: 2 tablespoons

Ingredients
1 (8-ounce) package cream cheese, softened
1/4 pound crabmeat, flaked
1/2 teaspoon lemon juice
1 tablespoon chopped fresh dill weed
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder

What to Do
1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.
2. In a medium bowl, combine all the ingredients; mix well and spoon into a 1/2-quart baking dish.
3. Bake 30 to 35 minutes or until heated through. Serve warm.

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Appetizers/Festive-Crab-Spread-6546

Crock Pot Chicken and Gravy

Total Time: 8 hrs 10 mins
Servings: 4 
Calories: 331 kcal
Author: Brandie @ The Country Cook

Ingredients
2 packets dry chicken gravy mix
1 10.5 oz can cream of chicken soup
2 cups water
1 lb boneless, skinless chicken breasts
garlic powder, salt & black pepper to taste
1/2 cup sour cream
rice, mashed potatoes or noodles for serving
sliced green onions for topping

Instructions
1. Season chicken breasts (both sides)with garlic powder, black pepper and just a tad bit of salt.
2. In your slow cooker, whisk together the gravy packets, cream of chicken soup, and water until smooth.
3. Add the seasoned chicken breasts. Be sure to get them covered in gravy.
4. Cover and cook on low for about 6-8 hours.
5. Once cooked, break chicken up into chunks using a fork.
6. Stir in sour cream. 
7. Serve over rice or mashed potatoes with sliced green onions (optional)

http://www.thecountrycook.net/crock-pot-chicken-and-gravy/

Chickpea Soup with Pasta and Greens

Developed by Sara Quessenberry for Cleveland Clinic Wellness

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients:
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1 yellow onion, chopped
2 ribs celery, chopped
2 carrots, chopped
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
15-ounce can diced tomatoes
2 teaspoons chopped fresh rosemary
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 cup small whole-wheat soup pasta
15-ounce can (no salt) chickpeas, drained and rinsed
2 cups coarsely chopped fresh kale

Instructions:
1. In a large pot, heat the oil over medium-high heat. 
2. Stir in the onion, cover tightly, and cook for 5 to 6 minutes, stirring occasionally, until softened. 
3. Stir in the celery, carrots, and 1/4 teaspoon of the salt. Cook, covered, for 5 to 6 minutes, stirring occasionally, until softened. 
4. Remove the lid and cook for about 5 more minutes, stirring often, until the vegetables start to caramelize. 
5. Stir in the garlic and red pepper flakes and cook, stirring, for 1 minute. 
6. Add the tomatoes, rosemary, pepper, and the remaining 1/4 teaspoon salt and cook, stirring, for 2 minutes. 
7. Add 5 cups of water and let come to a boil. 
8. Fill a medium saucepan with water and place over high heat. Let come to a boil. Cook the pasta according to the package directions; drain. 
9. Add the chickpeas and kale to the soup and cook for 3 to 4 minutes, until the kale is tender. 
10. Stir in the pasta and serve.

Nutritional facts per serving: 282 calories, 7 g total fat, 1 g saturated fat, 5 g protein, 24 g carbohydrate, 5 g dietary fiber, 9 g sugar, 0 g added sugar, 0 mg cholesterol, 323 mg sodium

http://www.clevelandclinicwellness.com/Emails/DailyTip/Pages/dailytip.aspx?td=12/10/2018

Tuscan White Bean Soup

8 servings

Ingredients 
1 pound dried cannellini or great northern beans
1 tablespoon olive oil
1½ cups diced onion
1 cup diced carrots
1 cup diced celery
2 tablespoons chopped fresh garlic
4 cups low-sodium chicken broth
4 cups water
2 dried bay leaves
1 Parmesan rind (optional; see Tip)
6 cups chopped fresh kale
1 (15 ounce) can no-salt-added diced tomatoes with basil, garlic & oregano, drained
2 teaspoons minced fresh rosemary
3 tablespoons white-wine vinegar
1 teaspoon salt
Ground pepper to taste

Directions
1. Pick over and sort beans, then rinse under cold water and transfer to a large bowl. Add 3 quarts cold water, cover, and soak at room temperature for 8 to 24 hours. (To quick-soak, see Tip.) Drain and rinse the beans.
2. Heat oil in a large pot or Dutch oven over medium heat. 
3. Add onion, carrots, and celery; cook until starting to soften, about 8 minutes. Stir in garlic; cook until fragrant, about 1 minute.
4. Stir in broth, water, the soaked beans, bay leaves, and Parmesan rind, if using.
5. Increase heat to high, bring to a boil, and cook for 5 minutes. Reduce heat to low, partially cover, and simmer until the beans are nearly tender, 45 to 50 minutes.
6. Stir in kale, tomatoes, and rosemary. Partially cover and continue to cook until the beans are tender, 30 to 45 minutes more.
7. Discard bay leaves and Parmesan rind, if using. 
8. Stir in vinegar and salt; season generously with pepper.

•	Tips: Adding a Parmesan rind to a pot of soup adds a subtle savory flavor. You can cut off the rind of any size block of Parmesan and save it for future use; rinds will keep in the freezer for 6 months.
•	To quick-soak beans: Place beans in a large saucepan with enough cold water to cover them by 2 inches. Bring to a boil. Boil for 2 minutes. Remove from the heat, cover and let stand for 1 hour.

Nutrition information: Serving size: 1¼ cups - Per serving: 270 calories; 3 g fat(0 g sat); 21 g fiber; 44 g carbohydrates; 15 g protein; 30 mcg folate; 0 mg cholesterol; 7 g sugars; 4,155 IU vitamin A; 22 mg vitamin C; 107 mg calcium; 5 mg iron; 377 mg sodium; 1,024 mg potassium

Nutrition Bonus: Vitamin A (83% daily value), Vitamin C (37% dv), Iron (28% dv)

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/269129/tuscan-white-bean-soup/?hid=8554202e6095e12b50ad0facca70ade516397a90&did=315929-20181212&utm_campaign=daily-nosh_newsletter&utm_source=eatingwell.com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=121218&cid=315929&mid=16927601452

Easy Baked Chicken Parmesan

Servings: 2

Ingredients
1/4 cup mayonnaise 
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese grated 
2 chicken breast halves pounded for even thickness 
2 Tablespoons Italian bread crumbs

Instructions
1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees
2. Pound chicken breasts for even thickness. 
3. Place chicken on a small sheet pan lightly sprayed with Pam.
4. Combine mayonnaise and cheese. Spread on one side of the chicken then sprinkle with bread crumbs. Very gently press the bread crumbs into the mayonnaise mixture. 
5. Bake at 400, 20 minutes or until chicken juices run clear. You can use a meat thermometer to test inside chicken temp to be 165 degrees to be sure it's cooked through.

http://highlandsranchfoodie.com/2018/11/easy-baked-chicken-parmesan-2/

Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 7th December, 2018* by Darowil*

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-577502-1.html

*Grannypeg* has been MIA - with good reason. She managed to fall during a power blackout and broke her neck about 10 weeks ago. Has the neck brace off and should be driving in the next few days. Neck is sore and much exercise required to build up strength again.

A non-smoking school mate of *Maatje's* DS has just been diagnosed with oesophageal cancer. He is only 42 and has 4 young children.

*Marianne's* son Ben has been very unwell with a virus attacking various body parts including his donated kidney. Marianne has been to see him. He is now home and doing well.

*Sorlenna* has been missed - turned up on Facebook - she is simply busy and in the middle of moving so things are fine with them. And Rookie saw *Puplover* who is doing well - DH was diagnosed with diabetes but he is now feeling much better.

A friend of *Sassafras's* has just been diagnosed with breast cancer - and Joy is going with her to see the surgeon (the one she saw) - having surgery on Monday. Joy is driving to DD's and leaving Al at home - she has safely arrived in San Diego.

*Lurker* is very concerned about the new dog next door - and is too scared to take Ringo out for walks as she is unsure how he will respond to the barking dog very close to him. She is trying to work out what she can do about the situation.

PHOTOS
4 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Gwen
5 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Matthew
7 - *Gwen* - Orchid / Craft fair table (+ link)
8 - *Fan* - Orchid with instructions!
15 - *Gwen* - DD's painted wooden plaques & coasters
21 - *Poledra* - Christmas tree skirt / Pop up containers
22 - *Poledra* - Fat quarter refill pattern
23 - *Poledra* - Spring for above
26 - *Machriste* - Christmas gift box for friends
27 - *Poledra* - Pearlsgirl's hat & potholder
37 - *Bonnie* - DGS's jacket / Angel / Ponytail hat
47 - *Gwen* - Hat / Notebooks
51 - *Darowil* - Yarn and Sock book
58 - *Kate* - Christmas Luke!
66 - *Kate* - Christmas Caitlin!

RECIPES
16 - *Poledra* - Dog treats recipe

CRAFTS
17 - *Gwen* - Pysanka - Ukrainian Easter egg (link)
17 - *Gwen* - Beeswax cotton wraps (link)
24 - *Jinx* - Pop up bags (link)
25 - *Linwoodknitter* - Stripy Christmas ornament hot pad (link)
26 - *Swedenme* - Soup bowl cosy pattern (link)
28 - *Poledra* - Noni cowl pattern (link)
31 - *Poledra* - Corgi mitts (link)
35 - *Gwen* - Grandma's Favorite Garter Stitch Hat
37 - *Bonnie* - Ponytail hat pattern/Crochet bottle toppers (links)
45 - *Darowil* - Kitchener stitch (links)
61 - *Bonnie* - Solid Lotion Bars

OTHERS
13 - *Darowil* - The ligurian bee sanctuary (link)
18 - *Bonnie* - Vegreville,Alberta, Canada (link)
19 - *Kiwifrau* - How to grow orchids (link) 
34 - *Kiwifrau* - Sugar content in potatoes (link) 
45 - *Gwen* - Hip stretches for older adults (link)
65 - *Sam* - 60 amazing facts about blood (link)
68 - *Sam* - Erase my back pain (link)


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow first up to the plate. Thank you for more fabulous recipes Sam, and ladies for the new start.
That crab dip has my attention, I make something similar using smoked salmon slices and it is great.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi thanks for posting and getting us going again. Wow earlier today it seems. We have been getting a little rain off and on today and it is welcome. More still due for weekend. Just talked to DB in Whitefish and they have cool temps but it supposed to be all the way up to 40 degrees F tomorrow. Shirt sleeve weather for them. Off to finish potato soup for dinner. Think cornbread would work with that?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries.
Sam, thank you for recipes.

Cathy and i went to Joanns and then lunch at Panera. Quiet afternoon each resting. I have decided to drive home Sunday as chance of rain Monday and hopefully less trucks! Also that will give Cathy and Marc a quiet day before they start their work week. so good to be with Casey!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

What a good and thoughtful Mom, Joy!! Be safe.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies for our start.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My parcel of wool, finally got to my doorstep- it has done the trip twice- Post Office claimed first time the address was incomplete- forked out for tracking this time- denim colours through to green, dyed for my by Desiree Ross in Scotland- 50% merino 50% silk. will make a simple shawl/scarf from it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

First time I've caught up with the new tea party this early in years (if ever--lol). Thanks for the new start, everyone. Much appreciated as always.
Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam & ladies, thanks for starting us off again. Some great recipes, I’ve copies the crockpot chicken & the Parmesan chicken to try.

I copied a recipe last night to try soon. I get so tired of boiled & baked potatoes 

Cheesy Hasselbach Potatoes

INGREDIENTS
•	2 teaspoons unsalted butter , softened
•	2 cups shredded Gouda cheese
•	1 1/2 cup shredded old white Cheddar cheese
•	1 3/4 cup 35% cream
•	1 small onion , thinly sliced
•	3 cloves garlic , minced
•	4 teaspoons thyme leaves
•	1 teaspoon salt
•	1/2 teaspoon pepper
•	3 russet potatoes , peeled and thinly sliced (1/8 inch thick)

METHOD
Preheat oven to 425°F. Grease 8-cup casserole dish with butter.
In large bowl, toss Gouda and cheddar to combine. Reserve 1 cup of the cheese mixture in small bowl. 
Add cream, onion, garlic, thyme, salt and pepper to large bowl, stirring to combine. Add potatoes; using hands, toss until well coated.
Stack potato slices into neat piles; place in tight rows in prepared pan, standing up on edge. Scrape cream mixture over top to reach halfway up side of pan; discard any excess cream. Cover tightly with foil; place on baking sheet. Bake for 1 hour; remove foil and sprinkle with reserved cheese mixture. Bake, uncovered, until browned and tender when pierced, about 30 minutes. Let stand for 15 minutes before serving. 
Test Kitchen Tip: Use a mandoline to quickly and evenly cut potatoes into thin slices.
Makes 12 to 14 servings.

I went to Lloydminster today to finish up my Christmas shopping. I still haven’t bought anything for DH as he won’t tell me what to buy.
Good thing I didn’t need to go in the mall. They had a bomb scare ???????? & evacuated the whole place, police everywhere ????the world is really going nuts! 
I went to see my aunt, she really hasn’t changed since I was last there. She knew me but kept asking the same questions every 5 minutes. She was happy with my little gift of shortbread cookies, home made turtles & a few After 8 mints.
I didn’t sleep well again last night, my darn shoulder aches & keeps me awake. I bought some pain rub with arnica in it to try, I hope it works as I’m pooped.
I have to clean the church in the morning & get my house cleaned. Kimber sure likes to mess my kitchen????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries.
> Sam, thank you for recipes.
> 
> Cathy and i went to Joanns and then lunch at Panera. Quiet afternoon each resting. I have decided to drive home Sunday as chance of rain Monday and hopefully less trucks! Also that will give Cathy and Marc a quiet day before they start their work week. so good to be with Casey!


Have fun & safe travels home


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My parcel of wool, finally got to my doorstep- it has done the trip twice- Post Office claimed first time the address was incomplete- forked out for tracking this time- denim colours through to green, dyed for my by Desiree Ross in Scotland- 50% merino 50% silk. will make a simple shawl/scarf from it.


So pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Hi thanks for posting and getting us going again. Wow earlier today it seems. We have been getting a little rain off and on today and it is welcome. More still due for weekend. Just talked to DB in Whitefish and they have cool temps but it supposed to be all the way up to 40 degrees F tomorrow. Shirt sleeve weather for them. Off to finish potato soup for dinner. Think cornbread would work with that?


I hope you get a good soaking rain.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My parcel of wool, finally got to my doorstep- it has done the trip twice- Post Office claimed first time the address was incomplete- forked out for tracking this time- denim colours through to green, dyed for my by Desiree Ross in Scotland- 50% merino 50% silk. will make a simple shawl/scarf from it.


Great that it's finally arrived. I hope it's what you expected. It's lovely.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Sam and ladies for the summary and updates. This is so helpful to me.
So glad the yarn has finally arrived, Julie. It has surely made its around the world trip. Beautiful colors and I'll bet you will enjoy knitting it. 
Thanks for your prayers for my DS. Looks like a tough decision will need to be made for her torn rotator cuff. Will it be surgery or PT. I am thinking it will mean surgery which will be hard for her in her job, but may be the only answer. She speaks with my favorite orthopodic surgeon Tuesday and he may have some good input. Please continue with the prayers.
Sat Penny beagle down before I put on her walking harness and told her that the minute she didn't behave I'd pick her up, turn her around and we'd come right home in a "come to Jesus" voice. It was amazing. She behaved all the way to the park and back. Only one brief spell when she wanted to track the neighborhood cat's trail and a simple rebuke brought her right back to good behavior. Now I am wondering, does a dog really understand that kind of a talk? Someone told me that a dog can be considered to have the understanding of a 2 year old. Don't know if this is true. And, I know some beasties are smarter than others.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 14 December '18
> 
> It is another lovely day of overcast skies in NWOhio. At least it has warmed up a bit. We are at least above freezing a little. Rain during the night.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam and Summary Ladies for the new week. 
Sorry to hear that Phyllis' DS is doing so poorly. Some great looking recipes for Christmas, I'll have to print a few out to try. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries.
> Sam, thank you for recipes.
> 
> Cathy and i went to Joanns and then lunch at Panera. Quiet afternoon each resting. I have decided to drive home Sunday as chance of rain Monday and hopefully less trucks! Also that will give Cathy and Marc a quiet day before they start their work week. so good to be with Casey!


Sounds like a great day, good idea to head home early though if the roads will be less desirable on Monday. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My parcel of wool, finally got to my doorstep- it has done the trip twice- Post Office claimed first time the address was incomplete- forked out for tracking this time- denim colours through to green, dyed for my by Desiree Ross in Scotland- 50% merino 50% silk. will make a simple shawl/scarf from it.


Oooh, it's so pretty! Glad it finally got here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> First time I've caught up with the new tea party this early in years (if ever--lol). Thanks for the new start, everyone. Much appreciated as always.
> Ohio Joy


Hi Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam & ladies, thanks for starting us off again. Some great recipes, I've copies the crockpot chicken & the Parmesan chicken to try.
> 
> I copied a recipe last night to try soon. I get so tired of boiled & baked potatoes
> 
> ...


Will be trying these potatoes for sure!
It is typical of several forms of dementia- this loss of short term memory- I got so used to it with Fale.
That is great she loved your baking!
Hope the Arnica does help- I like it, myself. That and Calendula, between the two you just about have all the first aid you need.
Ringo leaves unbelievable amounts of fluff all over the house- but you still love them!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for the summary and updates. This is so helpful to me.
> So glad the yarn has finally arrived, Julie. It has surely made its around the world trip. Beautiful colors and I'll bet you will enjoy knitting it.
> Thanks for your prayers for my DS. Looks like a tough decision will need to be made for her torn rotator cuff. Will it be surgery or PT. I am thinking it will mean surgery which will be hard for her in her job, but may be the only answer. She speaks with my favorite orthopodic surgeon Tuesday and he may have some good input. Please continue with the prayers.
> Sat Penny beagle down before I put on her walking harness and told her that the minute she didn't behave I'd pick her up, turn her around and we'd come right home in a "come to Jesus" voice. It was amazing. She behaved all the way to the park and back. Only one brief spell when she wanted to track the neighborhood cat's trail and a simple rebuke brought her right back to good behavior. Now I am wondering, does a dog really understand that kind of a talk? Someone told me that a dog can be considered to have the understanding of a 2 year old. Don't know if this is true. And, I know some beasties are smarter than others.


Great that she behaved. It's mostly body language and voice tone, but they do understand somethings when they hear them often enough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So pretty.


I reckon so, too! It is a real treat to work with yarn in colours you have chosen yourself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great that it's finally arrived. I hope it's what you expected. It's lovely.


I was so glad to see it! It took about 4 , nearly 5 months to get here- Partly the wait was because Desiree was in Pennsylvania- and could not post it back to me, till she got back to Scotland.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for the summary and updates. This is so helpful to me.
> So glad the yarn has finally arrived, Julie. It has surely made its around the world trip. Beautiful colors and I'll bet you will enjoy knitting it.
> Thanks for your prayers for my DS. Looks like a tough decision will need to be made for her torn rotator cuff. Will it be surgery or PT. I am thinking it will mean surgery which will be hard for her in her job, but may be the only answer. She speaks with my favorite orthopodic surgeon Tuesday and he may have some good input. Please continue with the prayers.
> Sat Penny beagle down before I put on her walking harness and told her that the minute she didn't behave I'd pick her up, turn her around and we'd come right home in a "come to Jesus" voice. It was amazing. She behaved all the way to the park and back. Only one brief spell when she wanted to track the neighborhood cat's trail and a simple rebuke brought her right back to good behavior. Now I am wondering, does a dog really understand that kind of a talk? Someone told me that a dog can be considered to have the understanding of a 2 year old. Don't know if this is true. And, I know some beasties are smarter than others.


I know my Ringo comes up with quite appropriate responses to some lengthy sentences of mine. But he has known me since 5 months old, and of course we've been alone together now since 2013.
The yarn is lovely- and a great mix.
I am sure the surgeon will find the right answer for your DS. Prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oooh, it's so pretty! Glad it finally got here.


Thanks - it is a major relief to have it at last!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, Kaye Jo. So nice to get to ''chat'' with you on these rare occasions.

Susan has asked me to go to Take Flight on Christmas morning to serve breakfast to our folks, if she will come help me. I had not wanted my family to feel that I wouldn't take any time to be with them. The people were quite surprised at the offer, but most will not have anywhere else to be for the holiday. And we will not have dinner until late afternoon as usual--so it's not a problem for any of us.

Paula, as store manager, will be required to be in her store for a good part of the holiday because of company policy regarding all holidays. So, we seldom have such celebrations before the evening meal.

Ben will be moving to his parents' in Toledo on Thursday of next week. It is his decision and the company's timetable. He seems reluctant to get started packing up his things but continues to ''poke'' at her as if trying to provoke a blow-up on her part. So far, she has managed not to get sucked into a shouting match and blame-tossing at him. It has not been easy for her, but she is moving forward with finding work in the various fields of manufacturing, work-training and managerial experiences gained through her education and work experience. Several opportunities have come forth in the last few weeks and another is showing possibilities for after the first of the year. So, it looks is if God is providing the $$ needed to support herself and Tim as well as her providing for Take Flight's financial needs and leadership in the coming years.

We continue to rely on Him and His provision for all our needs.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Julie, your yarn is beautiful! I simply love it....can’t wait to see what gorgeous thing you will knit with it.

Well I must say I am pooped..... really too tired to knit, but need to get done. Bonnie, good thing you didn’t go to the mall. What a nightmare for the people there. And you are correct that this world has gone crazy. 

There’s more to comment on, but I really am quite tired. Hopefully will knit a while and early to bed. 

Thank you Sam and the summary ladies for all your hard work.

Ttyl


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all, It seems that most times I have posted it has been with some new health problem. Unfortunately, that is the case again, and I am asking for your prayers. I have been dealing with some digestive issues for about a month, and due to the location of the pain (left upper side and upper back pain) I was worried about pancreatic cancer. (My older sister, who was also an RN, always said "Ignorance is bliss, and a little knowledge is hell") I had a CT scan, upper abdomen was fine, but it showed a soft tissue mass in my colon. I have not had any pain in that area. I saw the gastroenterologist and will be having a colonoscopy on Tuesday. I just don't know what to expect. I am still trying to get ready for Christmas, and have been baking cookies to send to my son and to give to others. On a lighter note, I saw that Kaye Jo had a problem with her thumbprint cookies. Well, I think I can top that. DH and I were working together mixing up a double batch of thumbprint dough. I handed him a measuring cup full of flour to add to the mixing bowl, it slipped out of his hand and fell into the mixer. The cup cracked and splintered into the dough. Needless to say, we had to throw that batch of dough away! After a quick trip to the store to buy some more ingredients, we started over, and just finished seven trays of cookies. Yay!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Julie, your yarn is beautiful! I simply love it....can't wait to see what gorgeous thing you will knit with it.
> 
> Well I must say I am pooped..... really too tired to knit, but need to get done. Bonnie, good thing you didn't go to the mall. What a nightmare for the people there. And you are correct that this world has gone crazy.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Maatje! I need to sort through my patterns! Desiree does such beautiful work!
Hope you have a good night's rest!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, It seems that most times I have posted it has been with some new health problem. Unfortunately, that is the case again, and I am asking for your prayers. I have been dealing with some digestive issues for about a month, and due to the location of the pain (left upper side and upper back pain) I was worried about pancreatic cancer. (My older sister, who was also an RN, always said "Ignorance is bliss, and a little knowledge is hell") I had a CT scan, upper abdomen was fine, but it showed a soft tissue mass in my colon. I have not had any pain in that area. I saw the gastroenterologist and will be having a colonoscopy on Tuesday. I just don't know what to expect. I am still trying to get ready for Christmas, and have been baking cookies to send to my son and to give to others. On a lighter note, I saw that Kaye Jo had a problem with her thumbprint cookies. Well, I think I can top that. DH and I were working together mixing up a double batch of thumbprint dough. I handed him a measuring cup full of flour to add to the mixing bowl, it slipped out of his hand and fell into the mixer. The cup cracked and splintered into the dough. Needless to say, we had to throw that batch of dough away! After a quick trip to the store to buy some more ingredients, we started over, and just finished seven trays of cookies. Yay!


mmmm., that was rather insurmountable- throwing it out the only solution!
I am so sorry to hear you are still having such problems with your health- I will be thinking of you on Wednesday (my time).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, Kaye Jo. So nice to get to ''chat'' with you on these rare occasions.
> 
> Susan has asked me to go to Take Flight on Christmas morning to serve breakfast to our folks, if she will come help me. I had not wanted my family to feel that I wouldn't take any time to be with them. The people were quite surprised at the offer, but most will not have anywhere else to be for the holiday. And we will not have dinner until late afternoon as usual--so it's not a problem for any of us.
> 
> ...


It will be such a blessing for all your flock to have a Christmas meal but even more importantly, community on such a blessed day. We usually eat later also. 
It's really too bad that Ben seems to be mentally inept and unable to properly handle emotional situations that he feels the need to try to cause such stress and upset to Susan, one day he'll have to answer for his behavior to a higher court and I hope he figures it out before that day. Great though that Susan is moving forward and finding better opportunities for the financial needs personally and with Take Flight. 
It's too bad that Paula's management feels that employees need to be there for part of the day, but at least it's only part of the day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, It seems that most times I have posted it has been with some new health problem. Unfortunately, that is the case again, and I am asking for your prayers. I have been dealing with some digestive issues for about a month, and due to the location of the pain (left upper side and upper back pain) I was worried about pancreatic cancer. (My older sister, who was also an RN, always said "Ignorance is bliss, and a little knowledge is hell") I had a CT scan, upper abdomen was fine, but it showed a soft tissue mass in my colon. I have not had any pain in that area. I saw the gastroenterologist and will be having a colonoscopy on Tuesday. I just don't know what to expect. I am still trying to get ready for Christmas, and have been baking cookies to send to my son and to give to others. On a lighter note, I saw that Kaye Jo had a problem with her thumbprint cookies. Well, I think I can top that. DH and I were working together mixing up a double batch of thumbprint dough. I handed him a measuring cup full of flour to add to the mixing bowl, it slipped out of his hand and fell into the mixer. The cup cracked and splintered into the dough. Needless to say, we had to throw that batch of dough away! After a quick trip to the store to buy some more ingredients, we started over, and just finished seven trays of cookies. Yay!


I hope that you don't have anything major going on and it's easily rectified. 
Oh no!! That definitely trumps mine, but David said taking the wrong tent and no poles to Yellowstone still wins. :sm23: 
I'm glad though that it was only the measuring cup that broke and not your mixer, too bad that it ruined a whole batch of batter though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My parcel of wool, finally got to my doorstep- it has done the trip twice- Post Office claimed first time the address was incomplete- forked out for tracking this time- denim colours through to green, dyed for my by Desiree Ross in Scotland- 50% merino 50% silk. will make a simple shawl/scarf from it.


It's very pretty- hope it is worth the extra cost!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries.
> Sam, thank you for recipes.
> 
> Cathy and i went to Joanns and then lunch at Panera. Quiet afternoon each resting. I have decided to drive home Sunday as chance of rain Monday and hopefully less trucks! Also that will give Cathy and Marc a quiet day before they start their work week. so good to be with Casey!


Sounds wise to come back a day early-enjoy the rest of your time there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's very pretty- hope it is worth the extra cost!


I have knitted up another batch of the same yarn, previously- it is super to work with.
It is really nice to have a top end of the line yarn from time to time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, It seems that most times I have posted it has been with some new health problem. Unfortunately, that is the case again, and I am asking for your prayers. I have been dealing with some digestive issues for about a month, and due to the location of the pain (left upper side and upper back pain) I was worried about pancreatic cancer. (My older sister, who was also an RN, always said "Ignorance is bliss, and a little knowledge is hell") I had a CT scan, upper abdomen was fine, but it showed a soft tissue mass in my colon. I have not had any pain in that area. I saw the gastroenterologist and will be having a colonoscopy on Tuesday. I just don't know what to expect. I am still trying to get ready for Christmas, and have been baking cookies to send to my son and to give to others. On a lighter note, I saw that Kaye Jo had a problem with her thumbprint cookies. Well, I think I can top that. DH and I were working together mixing up a double batch of thumbprint dough. I handed him a measuring cup full of flour to add to the mixing bowl, it slipped out of his hand and fell into the mixer. The cup cracked and splintered into the dough. Needless to say, we had to throw that batch of dough away! After a quick trip to the store to buy some more ingredients, we started over, and just finished seven trays of cookies. Yay!


Hope the colonoscopy doesn't show up anything significant and has clear biopsies. Not nice to hear at anytime of the year but somehow seems worse at this time of the year.
One of the ladies at our Thursday group lost her son unexpectedly a couple of weeks ago. Sudden bleed into his heart seems to have been the cause.

A little hard to save the dough with the pieces of a measuring cup in it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that you don't have anything major going on and it's easily rectified.
> Oh no!! That definitely trumps mine, but David said taking the wrong tent and no poles to Yellowstone still wins. :sm23:
> I'm glad though that it was only the measuring cup that broke and not your mixer, too bad that it ruined a whole batch of batter though.


My DH has done the no poles for tents as well. Not very effective without poles :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, Kaye Jo. So nice to get to ''chat'' with you on these rare occasions.
> 
> Susan has asked me to go to Take Flight on Christmas morning to serve breakfast to our folks, if she will come help me. I had not wanted my family to feel that I wouldn't take any time to be with them. The people were quite surprised at the offer, but most will not have anywhere else to be for the holiday. And we will not have dinner until late afternoon as usual--so it's not a problem for any of us.
> 
> ...


Welcome so early!
Sounds like it will be a relief when Ben goes the way He is behaving. It's a shame.
But sounds promising that Susan will find some work and thus income.
While it is a shame you need to be out for part of Christmas Day it is great that those who you provide with meals will not be ignored on Christmas Day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> My DH has done the no poles for tents as well. Not very effective without poles :sm02:


 :sm23: It must be a David thing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, wow! Glad you werent mall shopping. Hope arnica works for you.
Julie, luscious yarn!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, thank you, i pray I am a good mom.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol! I have David watching the Christmas Chronicles, he's feeling the need to have dialog with the movie. LOL!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, wow! Glad you werent mall shopping. Hope arnica works for you.
> Julie, luscious yarn!


It is really super, thanks, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! I have David watching the Christmas Chronicles, he's feeling the need to have dialog with the movie. LOL!!


 :sm09: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: It must be a David thing.


Clearly :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Clearly :sm02:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Guten nacht all, I'm heading to bed, D has to leave in the morning, well around 10am, he'll have breakfast first, so I need to put clothes in his road bag and refill his snack bag in the morning. Sweet dreams and happy tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marikayknits, praying colonoscopy results good.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you everyone for posting new recipes, and reminders of last week.
The weeks go by so fast, I can't remember what happened yesterday, w/o reminders.
I am still am working on Son's hat as I do a row or two and then take out three etc., if I'm not picking up dropped stitches.
Onward and upward as I pay attention to the chart and remember to mark what row I am on. 
It is the simplest 2 color pattern that I have ever made.
Wish me luck . . . Well I couldn't keep my computer on line long enough to send earlier, so I knitted most of the evening when I was not frogging. I am 2 rows short of the start to decrease and it is all plain knitting so should work quickly in the morning... I probably drove DH crazy, as I knitted, watched TV, and counted out loud at the same time. Then I could remember as it was a 4 st pattern. I must be tired. Excited that this is almost done. Pom poms for guys or not?????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Guten nacht all, I'm heading to bed, D has to leave in the morning, well around 10am, he'll have breakfast first, so I need to put clothes in his road bag and refill his snack bag in the morning. Sweet dreams and happy tomorrow.


Hope you are sleeping soundly by now!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for the summary and updates. This is so helpful to me.
> So glad the yarn has finally arrived, Julie. It has surely made its around the world trip. Beautiful colors and I'll bet you will enjoy knitting it.
> Thanks for your prayers for my DS. Looks like a tough decision will need to be made for her torn rotator cuff. Will it be surgery or PT. I am thinking it will mean surgery which will be hard for her in her job, but may be the only answer. She speaks with my favorite orthopodic surgeon Tuesday and he may have some good input. Please continue with the prayers.
> Sat Penny beagle down before I put on her walking harness and told her that the minute she didn't behave I'd pick her up, turn her around and we'd come right home in a "come to Jesus" voice. It was amazing. She behaved all the way to the park and back. Only one brief spell when she wanted to track the neighborhood cat's trail and a simple rebuke brought her right back to good behavior. Now I am wondering, does a dog really understand that kind of a talk? Someone told me that a dog can be considered to have the understanding of a 2 year old. Don't know if this is true. And, I know some beasties are smarter than others.


Your poor sister, I missed how she injured her shoulder but I'm a firm believer that the sooner it's fixed the better. Mine was left too long & it is better but still bothers me if I do too much lifting or certain movements

I believe dogs do understand, especially house dogs. It amazes how smart DSs dog, that spends most of its time with us, is. She loves the GKs & if we say their names or just say the kids are coming, she goes & sits in the porch to wait for them. DH also has a rubber duck he throws for her & all you have to say is duck & she's bouncing around all excited


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, It seems that most times I have posted it has been with some new health problem. Unfortunately, that is the case again, and I am asking for your prayers. I have been dealing with some digestive issues for about a month, and due to the location of the pain (left upper side and upper back pain) I was worried about pancreatic cancer. (My older sister, who was also an RN, always said "Ignorance is bliss, and a little knowledge is hell") I had a CT scan, upper abdomen was fine, but it showed a soft tissue mass in my colon. I have not had any pain in that area. I saw the gastroenterologist and will be having a colonoscopy on Tuesday. I just don't know what to expect. I am still trying to get ready for Christmas, and have been baking cookies to send to my son and to give to others. On a lighter note, I saw that Kaye Jo had a problem with her thumbprint cookies. Well, I think I can top that. DH and I were working together mixing up a double batch of thumbprint dough. I handed him a measuring cup full of flour to add to the mixing bowl, it slipped out of his hand and fell into the mixer. The cup cracked and splintered into the dough. Needless to say, we had to throw that batch of dough away! After a quick trip to the store to buy some more ingredients, we started over, and just finished seven trays of cookies. Yay!


I hope all will be well with the colonoscopy & they get to the bottom of your pain problems 
Oh, no, what a thing to happen with the cookies


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, Kaye Jo. So nice to get to ''chat'' with you on these rare occasions.
> 
> Susan has asked me to go to Take Flight on Christmas morning to serve breakfast to our folks, if she will come help me. I had not wanted my family to feel that I wouldn't take any time to be with them. The people were quite surprised at the offer, but most will not have anywhere else to be for the holiday. And we will not have dinner until late afternoon as usual--so it's not a problem for any of us.
> 
> ...


Too bad you have to cook for your flock on Christmas Day but so kind of you to provide for them.
Good that Susan is finding job opportunities but to poor woman must be getting worn out working multiple jobs.
I hope Ben gets on his way without causing any more stress for all of you. Too bad the marriage didn't work out but he needs to get on his way & quit causing trouble


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Morning Sam and ladies , pitch black still but it is 7am , had a real busy week here this week 2 Christmas parties ,doctors appointment with another one next week as they were not happy with husband , trip down south to big city of Leeds that I didnt like as its way to big for this small town / country girl , I also lost my bearings to were Id parked the darn car , one of those high rise carparks with only a little opening onto one of the many busy streets bellow ,and the ammount I had to pay for parking was highway robbery , finally recognised the way by the orange and black balloons and a homeless person with a trike , Ive never seen so many homeless people, beggars and gypsies trying to sell me lucky charms , was I glad to get home even if it meant driving along the M1 . Thankfully I am not going anywhere at all today or tomorrow

One thing I did find out for future parking I can connect my phone to the car and it will lead me right to it , why did son not tell me this before is what I want to know


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries.
> Sam, thank you for recipes.
> 
> Cathy and i went to Joanns and then lunch at Panera. Quiet afternoon each resting. I have decided to drive home Sunday as chance of rain Monday and hopefully less trucks! Also that will give Cathy and Marc a quiet day before they start their work week. so good to be with Casey!


Glad you are having a nice time with family Joy , good idea about driving home early to avoid the rain and trucks , not nice getting stuck between trucks when the weather is nasty


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My parcel of wool, finally got to my doorstep- it has done the trip twice- Post Office claimed first time the address was incomplete- forked out for tracking this time- denim colours through to green, dyed for my by Desiree Ross in Scotland- 50% merino 50% silk. will make a simple shawl/scarf from it.


Its gorgeous Julie well worth the wait , lucky you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam & ladies, thanks for starting us off again. Some great recipes, I've copies the crockpot chicken & the Parmesan chicken to try.
> 
> I copied a recipe last night to try soon. I get so tired of boiled & baked potatoes
> 
> ...


Think I will try that recipe Bonnie , glad to hear that you aunt still recognised you , DIL s Nana hasnt recognised anyone for a longtime now but last week when DIL went Nana called her by her name and introduced her as her granddaughter and proceeded to tell her off for not visiting in such a long time even though DIL goes twice a week , of course it didnt last and it was back to hello nice lady , which upset DIL a bit but its the way things are


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for the summary and updates. This is so helpful to me.
> So glad the yarn has finally arrived, Julie. It has surely made its around the world trip. Beautiful colors and I'll bet you will enjoy knitting it.
> Thanks for your prayers for my DS. Looks like a tough decision will need to be made for her torn rotator cuff. Will it be surgery or PT. I am thinking it will mean surgery which will be hard for her in her job, but may be the only answer. She speaks with my favorite orthopodic surgeon Tuesday and he may have some good input. Please continue with the prayers.
> Sat Penny beagle down before I put on her walking harness and told her that the minute she didn't behave I'd pick her up, turn her around and we'd come right home in a "come to Jesus" voice. It was amazing. She behaved all the way to the park and back. Only one brief spell when she wanted to track the neighborhood cat's trail and a simple rebuke brought her right back to good behavior. Now I am wondering, does a dog really understand that kind of a talk? Someone told me that a dog can be considered to have the understanding of a 2 year old. Don't know if this is true. And, I know some beasties are smarter than others.


Im glad Using a Come to Jesus voice on Penny worked but it made me smile as I used to do the same with Mishka as she sure had her own personality , I do think they understand as mishka used to run along the fence barking at the cats and when I said No Barking she would run along mouth moving but no sound coming out , soo funny to watch ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and ladies , pitch black still but it is 7am , had a real busy week here this week 2 Christmas parties ,doctors appointment with another one next week as they were not happy with husband , trip down south to big city of Leeds that I didnt like as its way to big for this small town / country girl , I also lost my bearings to were Id parked the darn car , one of those high rise carparks with only a little opening onto one of the many busy streets bellow ,and the ammount I had to pay for parking was highway robbery , finally recognised the way by the orange and black balloons and a homeless person with a trike , Ive never seen so many homeless people, beggars and gypsies trying to sell me lucky charms , was I glad to get home even if it meant driving along the M1 . Thankfully I am not going anywhere at all today or tomorrow
> 
> One thing I did find out for future parking I can connect my phone to the car and it will lead me right to it , why did son not tell me this before is what I want to know


How do you connect your phone to the car? Does it need bluetooth?
A couple of days with nothing to do sounds like it is needed. Hope it is nothing serious with DH that they want him to go back next week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and ladies , pitch black still but it is 7am , had a real busy week here this week 2 Christmas parties ,doctors appointment with another one next week as they were not happy with husband , trip down south to big city of Leeds that I didnt like as its way to big for this small town / country girl , I also lost my bearings to were Id parked the darn car , one of those high rise carparks with only a little opening onto one of the many busy streets bellow ,and the ammount I had to pay for parking was highway robbery , finally recognised the way by the orange and black balloons and a homeless person with a trike , Ive never seen so many homeless people, beggars and gypsies trying to sell me lucky charms , was I glad to get home even if it meant driving along the M1 . Thankfully I am not going anywhere at all today or tomorrow
> 
> One thing I did find out for future parking I can connect my phone to the car and it will lead me right to it , why did son not tell me this before is what I want to know


Sounds an excellent idea- glad you now know how to use it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its gorgeous Julie well worth the wait , lucky you


I reckon it surely is! Thank you! It has to be the greatest traveled yarn I have ever had!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam & ladies, thanks for starting us off again. Some great recipes, I've copies the crockpot chicken & the Parmesan chicken to try.
> 
> I copied a recipe last night to try soon. I get so tired of boiled & baked potatoes
> 
> ...


Hope the cream works on your shoulder and you get some proper sleep tonight.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for the summary and updates. This is so helpful to me.
> So glad the yarn has finally arrived, Julie. It has surely made its around the world trip. Beautiful colors and I'll bet you will enjoy knitting it.
> Thanks for your prayers for my DS. Looks like a tough decision will need to be made for her torn rotator cuff. Will it be surgery or PT. I am thinking it will mean surgery which will be hard for her in her job, but may be the only answer. She speaks with my favorite orthopodic surgeon Tuesday and he may have some good input. Please continue with the prayers.
> Sat Penny beagle down before I put on her walking harness and told her that the minute she didn't behave I'd pick her up, turn her around and we'd come right home in a "come to Jesus" voice. It was amazing. She behaved all the way to the park and back. Only one brief spell when she wanted to track the neighborhood cat's trail and a simple rebuke brought her right back to good behavior. Now I am wondering, does a dog really understand that kind of a talk? Someone told me that a dog can be considered to have the understanding of a 2 year old. Don't know if this is true. And, I know some beasties are smarter than others.


Whatever it was with Penny it worked!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My parcel of wool, finally got to my doorstep- it has done the trip twice- Post Office claimed first time the address was incomplete- forked out for tracking this time- denim colours through to green, dyed for my by Desiree Ross in Scotland- 50% merino 50% silk. will make a simple shawl/scarf from it.


Beautiful yarn Julie. I'm glad it finally arrived.

Thanks Sam and ladies for starting another week. Lots of good recipes there which I will go back and read properly later on. Off and running today, shopping to finish, cooking to do and finally finish the Christmas decs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam & ladies, thanks for starting us off again. Some great recipes, I've copies the crockpot chicken & the Parmesan chicken to try.
> 
> I copied a recipe last night to try soon. I get so tired of boiled & baked potatoes
> 
> ...


I like that potato recipe Bonnie. Might try that some when soon. I'm glad your Aunt knew you and enjoyed her gifts.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, It seems that most times I have posted it has been with some new health problem. Unfortunately, that is the case again, and I am asking for your prayers. I have been dealing with some digestive issues for about a month, and due to the location of the pain (left upper side and upper back pain) I was worried about pancreatic cancer. (My older sister, who was also an RN, always said "Ignorance is bliss, and a little knowledge is hell") I had a CT scan, upper abdomen was fine, but it showed a soft tissue mass in my colon. I have not had any pain in that area. I saw the gastroenterologist and will be having a colonoscopy on Tuesday. I just don't know what to expect. I am still trying to get ready for Christmas, and have been baking cookies to send to my son and to give to others. On a lighter note, I saw that Kaye Jo had a problem with her thumbprint cookies. Well, I think I can top that. DH and I were working together mixing up a double batch of thumbprint dough. I handed him a measuring cup full of flour to add to the mixing bowl, it slipped out of his hand and fell into the mixer. The cup cracked and splintered into the dough. Needless to say, we had to throw that batch of dough away! After a quick trip to the store to buy some more ingredients, we started over, and just finished seven trays of cookies. Yay!


Hoping that you get good news after your colonoscopy. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! I have David watching the Christmas Chronicles, he's feeling the need to have dialog with the movie. LOL!!


I like that expression, I just call it shouting at the telly when Bill (DH) does it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Hi, Kaye Jo. So nice to get to ''chat'' with you on these rare occasions.
> 
> Susan has asked me to go to Take Flight on Christmas morning to serve breakfast to our folks, if she will come help me. I had not wanted my family to feel that I wouldn't take any time to be with them. The people were quite surprised at the offer, but most will not have anywhere else to be for the holiday. And we will not have dinner until late afternoon as usual--so it's not a problem for any of us.
> 
> ...


So kindhearted of you and Susan, and such a wonderful thing to do , hopefully a lot of people will get a lovely warm breakfast , after seeing lots of homeless people in the city of Leeds some quite young I got really angry inside , this should not be happening in 2018 , one young man had a full time job but just could not get a home ,


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your poor sister, I missed how she injured her shoulder but I'm a firm believer that the sooner it's fixed the better. Mine was left too long & it is better but still bothers me if I do too much lifting or certain movements
> 
> I believe dogs do understand, especially house dogs. It amazes how smart DSs dog, that spends most of its time with us, is. She loves the GKs & if we say their names or just say the kids are coming, she goes & sits in the porch to wait for them. DH also has a rubber duck he throws for her & all you have to say is duck & she's bouncing around all excited


My MIL used to say, "That dog understands every word you say!" and she firmly believed it! She always brought biscuits for our dog and that might also have explained his rapt attention to her! He (golden retriever) was a very intelligent dog unlike my brother's cocker spaniel who was a lovely wee dog, but as thick as mince! He knew and answered to his name and could give a paw, but that was it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, It seems that most times I have posted it has been with some new health problem. Unfortunately, that is the case again, and I am asking for your prayers. I have been dealing with some digestive issues for about a month, and due to the location of the pain (left upper side and upper back pain) I was worried about pancreatic cancer. (My older sister, who was also an RN, always said "Ignorance is bliss, and a little knowledge is hell") I had a CT scan, upper abdomen was fine, but it showed a soft tissue mass in my colon. I have not had any pain in that area. I saw the gastroenterologist and will be having a colonoscopy on Tuesday. I just don't know what to expect. I am still trying to get ready for Christmas, and have been baking cookies to send to my son and to give to others. On a lighter note, I saw that Kaye Jo had a problem with her thumbprint cookies. Well, I think I can top that. DH and I were working together mixing up a double batch of thumbprint dough. I handed him a measuring cup full of flour to add to the mixing bowl, it slipped out of his hand and fell into the mixer. The cup cracked and splintered into the dough. Needless to say, we had to throw that batch of dough away! After a quick trip to the store to buy some more ingredients, we started over, and just finished seven trays of cookies. Yay!


Sorry to hear about your health problems Marilyn, hoping its an easy solvable problem ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> How do you connect your phone to the car? Does it need bluetooth?
> A couple of days with nothing to do sounds like it is needed. Hope it is nothing serious with DH that they want him to go back next week.


Dont ask me although son did mention blue tooth in his mutterings , he just took my phone pressed a few times and now i have a little car picture that I click on and directions come up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds an excellent idea- glad you now know how to use it!


One click simple , ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Decided to wait and go up to my DU's tomorrow although we have no snow, but there is (allegedly!) freezing rain causing the roads to be icy. It's certainly blowing a hooley out there just now, but the forecast for tomorrow is a bit better.
DIL just sent me photos and video of Caitlin's ballet/tap show this morning - not a real production just showing the parents what they are doing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, Caitlin is beautiful!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, Caitlin is beautiful!


She allegedly looks like me, so........! :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Decided to wait and go up to my DU's tomorrow although we have no snow, but there is (allegedly!) freezing rain causing the roads to be icy. It's certainly blowing a hooley out there just now, but the forecast for tomorrow is a bit better.
> DIL just sent me photos and video of Caitlin's ballet/tap show this morning - not a real production just showing the parents what they are doing.


Adorable.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know my Ringo comes up with quite appropriate responses to some lengthy sentences of mine. But he has known me since 5 months old, and of course we've been alone together now since 2013.
> The yarn is lovely- and a great mix.
> I am sure the surgeon will find the right answer for your DS. Prayers.


That was our black lab. We had him since he was 9 weeks and sometimes I swear he could think like a human! Loved that dog and still miss him even after 4 years.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, It seems that most times I have posted it has been with some new health problem. Unfortunately, that is the case again, and I am asking for your prayers. I have been dealing with some digestive issues for about a month, and due to the location of the pain (left upper side and upper back pain) I was worried about pancreatic cancer. (My older sister, who was also an RN, always said "Ignorance is bliss, and a little knowledge is hell") I had a CT scan, upper abdomen was fine, but it showed a soft tissue mass in my colon. I have not had any pain in that area. I saw the gastroenterologist and will be having a colonoscopy on Tuesday. I just don't know what to expect. I am still trying to get ready for Christmas, and have been baking cookies to send to my son and to give to others. On a lighter note, I saw that Kaye Jo had a problem with her thumbprint cookies. Well, I think I can top that. DH and I were working together mixing up a double batch of thumbprint dough. I handed him a measuring cup full of flour to add to the mixing bowl, it slipped out of his hand and fell into the mixer. The cup cracked and splintered into the dough. Needless to say, we had to throw that batch of dough away! After a quick trip to the store to buy some more ingredients, we started over, and just finished seven trays of cookies. Yay!


Sorry about the dough! But glad you got more made. Hopefully the soft mass isn't anything serious.. blessings....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Maatje! I need to sort through my patterns! Desiree does such beautiful work!
> Hope you have a good night's rest!


Thank you, I certainly did! Couldn't remember when I've been so thoroughly exhausted....my husband said he was going to help tidy up today. I have been working on old photographs off and on and have the mess spread over a table well actually several tables in my family room. So much easier to keep at it if I don't have to put it away after a few hours. But I need to put it all away until the new year. I'm afraid all the kids, young and old will start looking through everything and mess up my system...well such as it is..... there is so much stuff!! My dear mother saved so many of the cards I received as a young child....some of the squeakers even work! Just feel sad to toss them, but sheesh, how much stuff can a person keep? Anyone have any ideas what to do with them? There are probably 100! And then she also saved all the letters I ever sent home. I've been sorting through those ...some I've tossed, but most I'm putting in page protectors- they do form somewhat of a diary.... anyway, that's all to say I obviously need to clean up! Lol.... and he'll be a great help and can watch the Saturday football games while working!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have knitted up another batch of the same yarn, previously- it is super to work with.
> It is really nice to have a top end of the line yarn from time to time.


You know that is so true....I knit a sweater for a grandson using some better yarn, although not top of the line, I sure did enjoy knitting with it! What a difference it makes!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Decided to wait and go up to my DU's tomorrow although we have no snow, but there is (allegedly!) freezing rain causing the roads to be icy. It's certainly blowing a hooley out there just now, but the forecast for tomorrow is a bit better.
> DIL just sent me photos and video of Caitlin's ballet/tap show this morning - not a real production just showing the parents what they are doing.


She is lovely Kate , and so is her little top


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you everyone for posting new recipes, and reminders of last week.
> The weeks go by so fast, I can't remember what happened yesterday, w/o reminders.
> I am still am working on Son's hat as I do a row or two and then take out three etc., if I'm not picking up dropped stitches.
> Onward and upward as I pay attention to the chart and remember to mark what row I am on.
> ...


Try the free version of knit companion. You don't need to be online to use any of the patterns stored in there. And there's a row counter for you as well as 2 markers, one vertical one horizontal. Helps to keep track of where you are.....

Edit to add re the pom poms...funny I had asked my daughter the same thing and I've been looking at men wearing them, it seems to be ok as long as it's not too fluffy and overly large. At least that's what I'm told...others might have a different idea. I have 2 styles, the cable hats will get Pom poms and the beanies not. I also bought a bag of the fluffy furry ones that I can put on the girls hats.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and ladies , pitch black still but it is 7am , had a real busy week here this week 2 Christmas parties ,doctors appointment with another one next week as they were not happy with husband , trip down south to big city of Leeds that I didnt like as its way to big for this small town / country girl , I also lost my bearings to were Id parked the darn car , one of those high rise carparks with only a little opening onto one of the many busy streets bellow ,and the ammount I had to pay for parking was highway robbery , finally recognised the way by the orange and black balloons and a homeless person with a trike , Ive never seen so many homeless people, beggars and gypsies trying to sell me lucky charms , was I glad to get home even if it meant driving along the M1 . Thankfully I am not going anywhere at all today or tomorrow
> 
> One thing I did find out for future parking I can connect my phone to the car and it will lead me right to it , why did son not tell me this before is what I want to know


I am more than likely to forget where I parked my car! When we went to Vancouver for my passport stuff, DH and I knew where we had parked the car but we couldn't figure out how to get to it! ????
Hope it's nothing serious with your DH


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Dont ask me although son did mention blue tooth in his mutterings , he just took my phone pressed a few times and now i have a little car picture that I click on and directions come up


I love it when someone just does the setting up for me and all I have to do is push a button! I don't want to understand how it works or what to do when it doesn't...unfortunately my mind turns off when they start explaining....????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Decided to wait and go up to my DU's tomorrow although we have no snow, but there is (allegedly!) freezing rain causing the roads to be icy. It's certainly blowing a hooley out there just now, but the forecast for tomorrow is a bit better.
> DIL just sent me photos and video of Caitlin's ballet/tap show this morning - not a real production just showing the parents what they are doing.


How adorable and the top is gorgeous!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Thank you, I certainly did! Couldn't remember when I've been so thoroughly exhausted....my husband said he was going to help tidy up today. I have been working on old photographs off and on and have the mess spread over a table well actually several tables in my family room. So much easier to keep at it if I don't have to put it away after a few hours. But I need to put it all away until the new year. I'm afraid all the kids, young and old will start looking through everything and mess up my system...well such as it is..... there is so much stuff!! My dear mother saved so many of the cards I received as a young child....some of the squeakers even work! Just feel sad to toss them, but sheesh, how much stuff can a person keep? Anyone have any ideas what to do with them? There are probably 100! And then she also saved all the letters I ever sent home. I've been sorting through those ...some I've tossed, but most I'm putting in page protectors- they do form somewhat of a diary.... anyway, that's all to say I obviously need to clean up! Lol.... and he'll be a great help and can watch the Saturday football games while working!


About the cards. My Dad saved mine and then sent them later to a Priest in the Philippines where they gave them out to the very poor children as it was the only gift they received. May be other charities could use them. Or you could stick them on to blank cards and re use them, put them in a basic drawing book for children on alternate pages, or use them to decoupage an empty box. Children could do this themselves too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Maatje said:


> I love it when someone just does the setting up for me and all I have to do is push a button! I don't want to understand how it works or what to do when it doesn't...unfortunately my mind turns off when they start explaining....????


That's my way of dealing with computer downloads, too. Like my washing machine or TV, I want to use it not make it.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I’m outta here...DH just asked if he could start moving the photos.... so I guess since he’s chomping at the bit I’d better get moving too! I kinda want to organize it myself so I can find stuff back later! Have a good day all....


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Pretty in Pink! Adorable.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Tuscan white bean soup is next on my list! Did potato/leek yesterday and I did make cornbread. It was lovely. 
Sam about your Aunt: it should remind all of us to have a DNR (do not resusitate) if that's what one wants and a durble power of attorney. In California, we have a Medical form that covers the DNR so one can choose from no assistance at all to give me everything to keep me alive. It lets the EMTs know what to do or ER docs etc., while we are in good enough health and mental health, to know what we want. Just a good thing to do and get over with.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your yarn. This will make a beautiful shawl/scarf. I imagine it is quite soft too.


Lurker 2 said:


> My parcel of wool, finally got to my doorstep- it has done the trip twice- Post Office claimed first time the address was incomplete- forked out for tracking this time- denim colours through to green, dyed for my by Desiree Ross in Scotland- 50% merino 50% silk. will make a simple shawl/scarf from it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam for the compliment re the avatar. Had the sides and back shaved and love it myself. So sorry that Phyllis's sister is not doing well. 
Trying to get the notebooks I'm making finished up. Having quite a bit of lower back pain the last few days so sitting at the machine has been difficult. It will get better eventually. Will pop in from time to time. 
Thank you KayeJo for sending me the link to the new KTP; don't know why I couldn't find it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joyce, so sorry about your sister's torn rotator cuff. You know they made DH go to PT even though earlier they had said he would need surgery. It wasn't until 6 weeks afterward they did the surgery and of course now back for post surgery PT. Perhaps it will go that route also for your sister. Keeping her in my prayers.


flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for the summary and updates. This is so helpful to me.
> So glad the yarn has finally arrived, Julie. It has surely made its around the world trip. Beautiful colors and I'll bet you will enjoy knitting it.
> Thanks for your prayers for my DS. Looks like a tough decision will need to be made for her torn rotator cuff. Will it be surgery or PT. I am thinking it will mean surgery which will be hard for her in her job, but may be the only answer. She speaks with my favorite orthopodic surgeon Tuesday and he may have some good input. Please continue with the prayers.
> Sat Penny beagle down before I put on her walking harness and told her that the minute she didn't behave I'd pick her up, turn her around and we'd come right home in a "come to Jesus" voice. It was amazing. She behaved all the way to the park and back. Only one brief spell when she wanted to track the neighborhood cat's trail and a simple rebuke brought her right back to good behavior. Now I am wondering, does a dog really understand that kind of a talk? Someone told me that a dog can be considered to have the understanding of a 2 year old. Don't know if this is true. And, I know some beasties are smarter than others.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and ladies , pitch black still but it is 7am , had a real busy week here this week 2 Christmas parties ,doctors appointment with another one next week as they were not happy with husband , trip down south to big city of Leeds that I didnt like as its way to big for this small town / country girl , I also lost my bearings to were Id parked the darn car , one of those high rise carparks with only a little opening onto one of the many busy streets bellow ,and the ammount I had to pay for parking was highway robbery , finally recognised the way by the orange and black balloons and a homeless person with a trike , Ive never seen so many homeless people, beggars and gypsies trying to sell me lucky charms , was I glad to get home even if it meant driving along the M1 . Thankfully I am not going anywhere at all today or tomorrow
> 
> One thing I did find out for future parking I can connect my phone to the car and it will lead me right to it , why did son not tell me this before is what I want to know


I hope all will be well with your DH tests when they get redone, you don't needed added stress over Christmas holidays
Parking in the city is ridiculously expensive, we paid $6 while in the doctors office in Saskatoon the other day & another $3 while he was in ordering new glasses. DH said, almost as much as it cost to drive there????
What app did you use to find the car? I always worry when I leave the car at the airport I won't remember where it was????I usually write down what door I've come in & how many rows out????????
Sad there are so many homeless, seems to be everywhere in cities now days


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I will try that recipe Bonnie , glad to hear that you aunt still recognised you , DIL s Nana hasnt recognised anyone for a longtime now but last week when DIL went Nana called her by her name and introduced her as her granddaughter and proceeded to tell her off for not visiting in such a long time even though DIL goes twice a week , of course it didnt last and it was back to hello nice lady , which upset DIL a bit but its the way things are


She should be happy that her nana recognized her at all. 
I'm so glad my parents & in-laws never got to that stage. The last time I saw my mom's dad, he didn't know me but I hadn't seen him for 5 years, we moved to Saskatchewan when I was 13 & I didn't go back to Ontario until I was 18. I told him who I was, then he kept calling me mom's name. I don't think he thought I was her as I look nothing like her.
I hope I never get like that, one of my biggest worries


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im glad Using a Come to Jesus voice on Penny worked but it made me smile as I used to do the same with Mishka as she sure had her own personality , I do think they understand as mishka used to run along the fence barking at the cats and when I said No Barking she would run along mouth moving but no sound coming out , soo funny to watch ????


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope the cream works on your shoulder and you get some proper sleep tonight.


Seemed to work, I slept like the dead????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me Marikayknits.


sassafras123 said:


> Marikayknits, praying colonoscopy results good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> My MIL used to say, "That dog understands every word you say!" and she firmly believed it! She always brought biscuits for our dog and that might also have explained his rapt attention to her! He (golden retriever) was a very intelligent dog unlike my brother's cocker spaniel who was a lovely wee dog, but as thick as mince! He knew and answered to his name and could give a paw, but that was it!


Some are just dumb as dirt. DH thinks it makes a difference if the dog is in the house & around people more. The place where DS took Kimber to be trained told him she was one of the smartest dogs they have had there & the workers really enjoyed having her, one even came to say good bye to her when she came home????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, allow me to rephrase! Caitlin is beautiful AND the spitting image of her you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Decided to wait and go up to my DU's tomorrow although we have no snow, but there is (allegedly!) freezing rain causing the roads to be icy. It's certainly blowing a hooley out there just now, but the forecast for tomorrow is a bit better.
> DIL just sent me photos and video of Caitlin's ballet/tap show this morning - not a real production just showing the parents what they are doing.


Such a little doll. Just like Grandma????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just adorable!


KateB said:


> Decided to wait and go up to my DU's tomorrow although we have no snow, but there is (allegedly!) freezing rain causing the roads to be icy. It's certainly blowing a hooley out there just now, but the forecast for tomorrow is a bit better.
> DIL just sent me photos and video of Caitlin's ballet/tap show this morning - not a real production just showing the parents what they are doing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I love it when someone just does the setting up for me and all I have to do is push a button! I don't want to understand how it works or what to do when it doesn't...unfortunately my mind turns off when they start explaining....????


Me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Tuscan white bean soup is next on my list! Did potato/leek yesterday and I did make cornbread. It was lovely.
> Sam about your Aunt: it should remind all of us to have a DNR (do not resusitate) if that's what one wants and a durble power of attorney. In California, we have a Medical form that covers the DNR so one can choose from no assistance at all to give me everything to keep me alive. It lets the EMTs know what to do or ER docs etc., while we are in good enough health and mental health, to know what we want. Just a good thing to do and get over with.


We have that here & it's an excellent idea, I think to have all your wishes in writing.. it's hard enough on the family when you are in that state so nice for them to know what you would want.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joyce, so sorry about your sister's torn rotator cuff. You know they made DH go to PT even though earlier they had said he would need surgery. It wasn't until 6 weeks afterward they did the surgery and of course now back for post surgery PT.  Perhaps it will go that route also for your sister. Keeping her in my prayers.


They made me do PT as well before surgery & it didn't do anything????they told me it couldn't be torn as I could still lift my arm so we're surprised when they did the surgery & it was torn right off


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Beautiful yarn Julie. I'm glad it finally arrived.
> 
> Thanks Sam and ladies for starting another week. Lots of good recipes there which I will go back and read properly later on. Off and running today, shopping to finish, cooking to do and finally finish the Christmas decs.


Thank you Angela!
It was a tremendous relief when I saw the parcel in Postie's hand- I had paid for tracking, but that worked only until the parcel reached NZ- NZ Post claimed they had no information- I intend to quiz them about this!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, it's finally light enough to see outside at 9:30????I hate these short days. It's blowing a hooley, ãs Kate says, we are under a wind warning. It's right at freezing & there's possibly of snow or freezing rain. I'm glad I went to the city yesterday.

Do any of you get this online magazine? It's free & has some nice patterns
https://knotions.com/category/issues/jan-2019/?utm_source=knotions&utm_campaign=3c2dac9d7c-nl_live_jan19&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_04abdb769c-3c2dac9d7c-243963389

Kate, here's something you can make for Caitlin 
https://chain8designs.com/2018/12/03/festive-reindeer-headband/
Well, I better get moving & get some cleaning done


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> My MIL used to say, "That dog understands every word you say!" and she firmly believed it! She always brought biscuits for our dog and that might also have explained his rapt attention to her! He (golden retriever) was a very intelligent dog unlike my brother's cocker spaniel who was a lovely wee dog, but as thick as mince! He knew and answered to his name and could give a paw, but that was it!


I would say 'as thick as a brick'!!!!! I have encountered dogs like that- beautiful, but no brains!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One click simple , ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Decided to wait and go up to my DU's tomorrow although we have no snow, but there is (allegedly!) freezing rain causing the roads to be icy. It's certainly blowing a hooley out there just now, but the forecast for tomorrow is a bit better.
> DIL just sent me photos and video of Caitlin's ballet/tap show this morning - not a real production just showing the parents what they are doing.


Beautiful- both the child, and your knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> She allegedly looks like me, so........! :sm09:


I do hope there is no black ice, tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That was our black lab. We had him since he was 9 weeks and sometimes I swear he could think like a human! Loved that dog and still miss him even after 4 years.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Often it is us- who are a bit thick- failing to interpret what our dogs are trying to communicate to us!!!!!

I have had a Labrador and a Golden Retriever in previous years- very fond of both breeds. They always leave a gap in your heart- but one does have to be sensible, too, their life span is a lot shorter than ours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you, I certainly did! Couldn't remember when I've been so thoroughly exhausted....my husband said he was going to help tidy up today. I have been working on old photographs off and on and have the mess spread over a table well actually several tables in my family room. So much easier to keep at it if I don't have to put it away after a few hours. But I need to put it all away until the new year. I'm afraid all the kids, young and old will start looking through everything and mess up my system...well such as it is..... there is so much stuff!! My dear mother saved so many of the cards I received as a young child....some of the squeakers even work! Just feel sad to toss them, but sheesh, how much stuff can a person keep? Anyone have any ideas what to do with them? There are probably 100! And then she also saved all the letters I ever sent home. I've been sorting through those ...some I've tossed, but most I'm putting in page protectors- they do form somewhat of a diary.... anyway, that's all to say I obviously need to clean up! Lol.... and he'll be a great help and can watch the Saturday football games while working!


Sounds like you have quite an archive, with all those bits ans pieces!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You know that is so true....I knit a sweater for a grandson using some better yarn, although not top of the line, I sure did enjoy knitting with it! What a difference it makes!


I try not to be a 'yarn snob' - but it really is nice to work with a good yarn!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love your yarn. This will make a beautiful shawl/scarf. I imagine it is quite soft too.


Thank you, Gwen- yes it handles beautifully!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I get Knotions.com


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's finally light enough to see outside at 9:30????I hate these short days. It's blowing a hooley, ãs Kate says, we are under a wind warning. It's right at freezing & there's possibly of snow or freezing rain. I'm glad I went to the city yesterday.
> 
> Do any of you get this online magazine? It's free & has some nice patterns
> https://knotions.com/category/issues/jan-2019/?utm_source=knotions&utm_campaign=3c2dac9d7c-nl_live_jan19&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_04abdb769c-3c2dac9d7c-243963389
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries.
> Sam, thank you for recipes.
> 
> Cathy and i went to Joanns and then lunch at Panera. Quiet afternoon each resting. I have decided to drive home Sunday as chance of rain Monday and hopefully less trucks! Also that will give Cathy and Marc a quiet day before they start their work week. so good to be with Casey!


Glad you're having a good time with your family. Have a safe journey home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's finally light enough to see outside at 9:30????I hate these short days. It's blowing a hooley, ãs Kate says, we are under a wind warning. It's right at freezing & there's possibly of snow or freezing rain. I'm glad I went to the city yesterday.
> 
> Do any of you get this online magazine? It's free & has some nice patterns
> https://knotions.com/category/issues/jan-2019/?utm_source=knotions&utm_campaign=3c2dac9d7c-nl_live_jan19&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_04abdb769c-3c2dac9d7c-243963389
> ...


Well that was a shock Bonnie I can actually see we are colder than you , -4 with snow , freezing rain, and gale force winds so its actually - 13 , just hoping the roads are ok when son comes home from work


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Hi, Kaye Jo. So nice to get to ''chat'' with you on these rare occasions.
> 
> Susan has asked me to go to Take Flight on Christmas morning to serve breakfast to our folks, if she will come help me. I had not wanted my family to feel that I wouldn't take any time to be with them. The people were quite surprised at the offer, but most will not have anywhere else to be for the holiday. And we will not have dinner until late afternoon as usual--so it's not a problem for any of us.
> 
> ...


It's so kind of you to give up part of your Christmas Day to give breakfast to your regulars. I'm sure they will all appreciate it.

Sorry to hear that Ben is leaving but it sounds like Susan has done a good job of biting her tongue. It will probably make life a lot easier for her without him. I do hope one of her job opportunities comes through soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, It seems that most times I have posted it has been with some new health problem. Unfortunately, that is the case again, and I am asking for your prayers. I have been dealing with some digestive issues for about a month, and due to the location of the pain (left upper side and upper back pain) I was worried about pancreatic cancer. (My older sister, who was also an RN, always said "Ignorance is bliss, and a little knowledge is hell") I had a CT scan, upper abdomen was fine, but it showed a soft tissue mass in my colon. I have not had any pain in that area. I saw the gastroenterologist and will be having a colonoscopy on Tuesday. I just don't know what to expect. I am still trying to get ready for Christmas, and have been baking cookies to send to my son and to give to others. On a lighter note, I saw that Kaye Jo had a problem with her thumbprint cookies. Well, I think I can top that. DH and I were working together mixing up a double batch of thumbprint dough. I handed him a measuring cup full of flour to add to the mixing bowl, it slipped out of his hand and fell into the mixer. The cup cracked and splintered into the dough. Needless to say, we had to throw that batch of dough away! After a quick trip to the store to buy some more ingredients, we started over, and just finished seven trays of cookies. Yay!


Hope all goes well with the colonoscopy on Tuesday and that nothing untoward shows up.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and ladies , pitch black still but it is 7am , had a real busy week here this week 2 Christmas parties ,doctors appointment with another one next week as they were not happy with husband , trip down south to big city of Leeds that I didnt like as its way to big for this small town / country girl , I also lost my bearings to were Id parked the darn car , one of those high rise carparks with only a little opening onto one of the many busy streets bellow ,and the ammount I had to pay for parking was highway robbery , finally recognised the way by the orange and black balloons and a homeless person with a trike , Ive never seen so many homeless people, beggars and gypsies trying to sell me lucky charms , was I glad to get home even if it meant driving along the M1 . Thankfully I am not going anywhere at all today or tomorrow
> 
> One thing I did find out for future parking I can connect my phone to the car and it will lead me right to it , why did son not tell me this before is what I want to know


I've heard of finding your car via your phone before but have no idea how it works. I'll have to find a teenager to explain it to me!

Hope they can sort out whatever it is that's bothering them over DH and your next trip to Leeds goes without any trouble.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Decided to wait and go up to my DU's tomorrow. although we have no snow, but there is (allegedly!) freezing rain causing the roads to be icy. It's certainly blowing a hooley out there just now, but the forecast for tomorrow is a bit better.
> DIL just sent me photos and video of Caitlin's ballet/tap show this morning - not a real production just showing the parents what they are doing.


She's a sweetie! She has such beautiful eyes.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Thank you, I certainly did! Couldn't remember when I've been so thoroughly exhausted....my husband said he was going to help tidy up today. I have been working on old photographs off and on and have the mess spread over a table well actually several tables in my family room. So much easier to keep at it if I don't have to put it away after a few hours. But I need to put it all away until the new year. I'm afraid all the kids, young and old will start looking through everything and mess up my system...well such as it is..... there is so much stuff!! My dear mother saved so many of the cards I received as a young child....some of the squeakers even work! Just feel sad to toss them, but sheesh, how much stuff can a person keep? Anyone have any ideas what to do with them? There are probably 100! And then she also saved all the letters I ever sent home. I've been sorting through those ...some I've tossed, but most I'm putting in page protectors- they do form somewhat of a diary.... anyway, that's all to say I obviously need to clean up! Lol.... and he'll be a great help and can watch the Saturday football games while working!


I think there are plenty of collectors of various types of old cards. Maybe a look on ebay will give you some idea of what people are selling and what price they are asking.

I've been doing a lot of clearing out too. My mantra is "If I die next week will anyone be interested in this"? Probably not! The charity shops have been dong quite well out of me lately.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> That's my way of dealing with computer downloads, too. Like my washing machine or TV, I want to use it not make it.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam for the compliment re the avatar. Had the sides and back shaved and love it myself. So sorry that Phyllis's sister is not doing well.
> Trying to get the notebooks I'm making finished up. Having quite a bit of lower back pain the last few days so sitting at the machine has been difficult. It will get better eventually. Will pop in from time to time.
> Thank you KayeJo for sending me the link to the new KTP; don't know why I couldn't find it.


Love the new hairdo Gwen. I imagine it's very easy to manage.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well that was a shock Bonnie I can actually see we are colder than you , -4 with snow , freezing rain, and gale force winds so its actually - 13 , just hoping the roads are ok when son comes home from work


Brrrr! We're not as cold as you, probably about 2c today but a really dark day with a biting wind and freezing rain. I managed to get all my running around done this morning and then came home and made a lasagne to go in the freezer for Christmas Eve. Just sitting in the warm having a cuppa before watching the finals of Strictly later on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and ladies , pitch black still but it is 7am , had a real busy week here this week 2 Christmas parties ,doctors appointment with another one next week as they were not happy with husband , trip down south to big city of Leeds that I didnt like as its way to big for this small town / country girl , I also lost my bearings to were Id parked the darn car , one of those high rise carparks with only a little opening onto one of the many busy streets bellow ,and the ammount I had to pay for parking was highway robbery , finally recognised the way by the orange and black balloons and a homeless person with a trike , Ive never seen so many homeless people, beggars and gypsies trying to sell me lucky charms , was I glad to get home even if it meant driving along the M1 . Thankfully I am not going anywhere at all today or tomorrow
> 
> One thing I did find out for future parking I can connect my phone to the car and it will lead me right to it , why did son not tell me this before is what I want to know


Too bad you had to go to Leeds, but good that you now have your car finder thingy on your phone. I hope that it's nothing more major for DH's health, that has to be stressful on you both.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I will try that recipe Bonnie , glad to hear that you aunt still recognised you , DIL s Nana hasnt recognised anyone for a longtime now but last week when DIL went Nana called her by her name and introduced her as her granddaughter and proceeded to tell her off for not visiting in such a long time even though DIL goes twice a week , of course it didnt last and it was back to hello nice lady , which upset DIL a bit but its the way things are


It's nice that her Nana recognized her for a bit, sad when it goes again, dementia is so hard on everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I like that expression, I just call it shouting at the telly when Bill (DH) does it.


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My MIL used to say, "That dog understands every word you say!" and she firmly believed it! She always brought biscuits for our dog and that might also have explained his rapt attention to her! He (golden retriever) was a very intelligent dog unlike my brother's cocker spaniel who was a lovely wee dog, but as thick as mince! He knew and answered to his name and could give a paw, but that was it!


LOL! And like humans, they are creatures of habit. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you are sleeping soundly by now!


Thank you, I was in bed and headed to sleep. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I was in bed and headed to sleep. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hubby is not having a good week. Yesterday at the race track “‘again’’ he left his phone on the car roof and did a circuit round the track.
The organisers had to close down the track so he could go out and retrieve it. It is scratched but still working. Silly boy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hubby is not having a good week. Yesterday at the race track "'again'' he left his phone on the car roof and did a circuit round the track.
> The organisers had to close down the track so he could go out and retrieve it. It is scratched but still working. Silly boy!


I'm amazed it's still in one piece


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Decided to wait and go up to my DU's tomorrow although we have no snow, but there is (allegedly!) freezing rain causing the roads to be icy. It's certainly blowing a hooley out there just now, but the forecast for tomorrow is a bit better.
> DIL just sent me photos and video of Caitlin's ballet/tap show this morning - not a real production just showing the parents what they are doing.


Awe!!!!! She's such a lovely little thing!!! She has a cheeky grin too, I think she may be more like grandma than just looks. :sm04:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I've heard of finding your car via your phone before but have no idea how it works. I'll have to find a teenager to explain it to me!
> 
> Hope they can sort out whatever it is that's bothering them over DH and your next trip to Leeds goes without any trouble.


Its his sugar levels, thyroid levels , and dizzy spells , had more blood tests this week and in to see the doctor on Thursday after they decide what can be done , I think he is deteriorating mentally too , so they are going to do some tests on that come the new year


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you, I certainly did! Couldn't remember when I've been so thoroughly exhausted....my husband said he was going to help tidy up today. I have been working on old photographs off and on and have the mess spread over a table well actually several tables in my family room. So much easier to keep at it if I don't have to put it away after a few hours. But I need to put it all away until the new year. I'm afraid all the kids, young and old will start looking through everything and mess up my system...well such as it is..... there is so much stuff!! My dear mother saved so many of the cards I received as a young child....some of the squeakers even work! Just feel sad to toss them, but sheesh, how much stuff can a person keep? Anyone have any ideas what to do with them? There are probably 100! And then she also saved all the letters I ever sent home. I've been sorting through those ...some I've tossed, but most I'm putting in page protectors- they do form somewhat of a diary.... anyway, that's all to say I obviously need to clean up! Lol.... and he'll be a great help and can watch the Saturday football games while working!


My aunt kept _every_ card ever given to her, she had photo albums full, my cousins wife kept them, I was all for putting them in the trash bin as they really have no meaning to anyone else, but cousins wife tends to be a pack rat about some things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Try the free version of knit companion. You don't need to be online to use any of the patterns stored in there. And there's a row counter for you as well as 2 markers, one vertical one horizontal. Helps to keep track of where you are.....
> 
> Edit to add re the pom poms...funny I had asked my daughter the same thing and I've been looking at men wearing them, it seems to be ok as long as it's not too fluffy and overly large. At least that's what I'm told...others might have a different idea. I have 2 styles, the cable hats will get Pom poms and the beanies not. I also bought a bag of the fluffy furry ones that I can put on the girls hats.


Neither of mine would wear pompoms on hats, I think it just depends on the guy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam for the compliment re the avatar. Had the sides and back shaved and love it myself. So sorry that Phyllis's sister is not doing well.
> Trying to get the notebooks I'm making finished up. Having quite a bit of lower back pain the last few days so sitting at the machine has been difficult. It will get better eventually. Will pop in from time to time.
> Thank you KayeJo for sending me the link to the new KTP; don't know why I couldn't find it.


 :sm24: 
Hair looks great!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hubby is not having a good week. Yesterday at the race track "'again'' he left his phone on the car roof and did a circuit round the track.
> The organisers had to close down the track so he could go out and retrieve it. It is scratched but still working. Silly boy!


Glad it's still working, but sheesh, that could have been a mess.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hubby is not having a good week. Yesterday at the race track "'again'' he left his phone on the car roof and did a circuit round the track.
> The organisers had to close down the track so he could go out and retrieve it. It is scratched but still working. Silly boy!


Lucky it was only scratched!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Its his sugar levels, thyroid levels , and dizzy spells , had more blood tests this week and in to see the doctor on Thursday after they decide what can be done , I think he is deteriorating mentally too , so they are going to do some tests on that come the new year


That has to be so worrying for you. (((Big hugs)))


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

This is the hat Pearl's Girls finished. 

Sitting on my Christmas quilt. It goes with the purple one for his girlfriend. No pompous as they wear helmets when skiing.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam & ladies, thanks for starting us off again. Some great recipes, I've copies the crockpot chicken & the Parmesan chicken to try.
> 
> I copied a recipe last night to try soon. I get so tired of boiled & baked potatoes
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, wow! Glad you werent mall shopping. Hope arnica works for you.
> Julie, luscious yarn!


i meant to say jules that yarn is so pretty and will work up great. long time to wait for it though. getting off for a while, gotta get this leg up a while.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Angela. I was getting a big shaggy so just eliminated the cause. LOL


angelam said:


> Love the new hairdo Gwen. I imagine it's very easy to manage.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks....certainly easy to fix!


Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> Hair looks great!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great hat and quilt.


Poledra65 said:


> This is the hat Pearl's Girls finished.
> 
> Sitting on my Christmas quilt. It goes with the purple one for his girlfriend. No pompous as they wear helmets when skiing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hubby is not having a good week. Yesterday at the race track "'again'' he left his phone on the car roof and did a circuit round the track.
> The organisers had to close down the track so he could go out and retrieve it. It is scratched but still working. Silly boy!


Oh dear! I wonder is age catching up with him at last??????!!!!!!! :sm25: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its his sugar levels, thyroid levels , and dizzy spells , had more blood tests this week and in to see the doctor on Thursday after they decide what can be done , I think he is deteriorating mentally too , so they are going to do some tests on that come the new year


I am so sorry to hear that about hubbies thinking processes- been there, gone through it with Fale. It is a very tough one.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! I wonder is age catching up with him at last??????!!!!!!! :sm25: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Lol! Not that he would admit to anything! ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This is the hat Pearl's Girls finished.
> 
> Sitting on my Christmas quilt. It goes with the purple one for his girlfriend. No pompous as they wear helmets when skiing.


It looks really nice!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angela, thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i meant to say jules that yarn is so pretty and will work up great. long time to wait for it though. getting off for a while, gotta get this leg up a while.


It sure was a long time getting here- at one point I was totally despairing!
Hope you are feeling better by the time you read this!
I am staying inside today- partly because of the dog problem- but also because our predicted high is 78F and it feels well on the way to that already.
Tomorrow I will be getting out early- will go to see my old friend Audrey- who sadly will probably be living out her days in Hospital, then back to the Ministry to hand in some necessary paper work, and a little bit of shopping. I expect to be quite exhausted by the time I get home!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lol! Not that he would admit to anything! ????


I am sure he would be the very last person to acknowledge anything like that!!!!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, i have madeabout 6 of those hats! Fun.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Decided to wait and go up to my DU's tomorrow although we have no snow, but there is (allegedly!) freezing rain causing the roads to be icy. It's certainly blowing a hooley out there just now, but the forecast for tomorrow is a bit better.
> DIL just sent me photos and video of Caitlin's ballet/tap show this morning - not a real production just showing the parents what they are doing.


A sweet little ballerina


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's finally light enough to see outside at 9:30????I hate these short days. It's blowing a hooley, ãs Kate says, we are under a wind warning. It's right at freezing & there's possibly of snow or freezing rain. I'm glad I went to the city yesterday.
> 
> Do any of you get this online magazine? It's free & has some nice patterns
> https://knotions.com/category/issues/jan-2019/?utm_source=knotions&utm_campaign=3c2dac9d7c-nl_live_jan19&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_04abdb769c-3c2dac9d7c-243963389
> ...


That headband is nice. But I think I have enough to finish by Christmas.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hubby is not having a good week. Yesterday at the race track "'again'' he left his phone on the car roof and did a circuit round the track.
> The organisers had to close down the track so he could go out and retrieve it. It is scratched but still working. Silly boy!


How amazing that it still works. Sure he fell stupid having the track closed because of him


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its his sugar levels, thyroid levels , and dizzy spells , had more blood tests this week and in to see the doctor on Thursday after they decide what can be done , I think he is deteriorating mentally too , so they are going to do some tests on that come the new year


If they can get sugar and thyroid levels right the dizziness and mental issues could both settle. But would be really worrying


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It sure was a long time getting here- at one point I was totally despairing!
> Hope you are feeling better by the time you read this!
> I am staying inside today- partly because of the dog problem- but also because our predicted high is 78F and it feels well on the way to that already.
> Tomorrow I will be getting out early- will go to see my old friend Audrey- who sadly will probably be living out her days in Hospital, then back to the Ministry to hand in some necessary paper work, and a little bit of shopping. I expect to be quite exhausted by the time I get home!


That's a shame about Audrey. 
Does sound an exhausting day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's a shame about Audrey.
> Does sound an exhausting day.


She is a real battler- but her muscular system is failing, she does still manage to knit small items.
It will be tiring in this heat- although I know your's can get so much worse!!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> How amazing that it still works. Sure he fell stupid having the track closed because of him


I think so, but his name is Stu....pid lol!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> If they can get sugar and thyroid levels right the dizziness and mental issues could both settle. But would be really worrying


That is what I'm thinking too, he just seems to get so easily confused and conversation does not seem to flow so easily


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I think so, but his name is Stu....pid lol!


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Son is home safely so I can relax , working on the heel of my my sock while listening to all the nasty weather and hoping the roads near the coast were not to bad was not a good idea did more backtracking than forward knitting , will see tomorrow if I managed to keep the holly pattern correct ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is home safely so I can relax , working on the heel of my my sock while listening to all the nasty weather and hoping the roads near the coast were not to bad was not a good idea did more backtracking than forward knitting , will see tomorrow if I managed to keep the holly pattern correct ,


I do hope it turns out to be okay!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, Caitlin is beautiful!


i second that statement, what a doll


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its his sugar levels, thyroid levels , and dizzy spells , had more blood tests this week and in to see the doctor on Thursday after they decide what can be done , I think he is deteriorating mentally too , so they are going to do some tests on that come the new year


That doesn't sound good, a big worry for you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This is the hat Pearl's Girls finished.
> 
> Sitting on my Christmas quilt. It goes with the purple one for his girlfriend. No pompous as they wear helmets when skiing.


Great looking hat


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It sure was a long time getting here- at one point I was totally despairing!
> Hope you are feeling better by the time you read this!
> I am staying inside today- partly because of the dog problem- but also because our predicted high is 78F and it feels well on the way to that already.
> Tomorrow I will be getting out early- will go to see my old friend Audrey- who sadly will probably be living out her days in Hospital, then back to the Ministry to hand in some necessary paper work, and a little bit of shopping. I expect to be quite exhausted by the time I get home!


Sorry to hear your friend is so poor


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is what I'm thinking too, he just seems to get so easily confused and conversation does not seem to flow so easily


That can certainly happen when his sugars are out of whack


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is home safely so I can relax , working on the heel of my my sock while listening to all the nasty weather and hoping the roads near the coast were not to bad was not a good idea did more backtracking than forward knitting , will see tomorrow if I managed to keep the holly pattern correct ,


I'm glad he's home safe. The wind here is still crazy, coming from the north so it's going to get a lot colder quickly. At times it sounded like the roof was coming off & the whole house shook. The good news is we didn't get any freezing rain so at least the roads aren't a skating rink


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got all the cleaning done & also made the Cubin Lunch that are my oldest sons favourite Christmas goodie. I’m not sure if I shared the recipe before but they are quick, easy & make a big batch

Cubin Lunch, 
makes 6 dozen or more depending on size you do them- I usually use small muffin paper cups

3 cups chocolate chips ( you can use 1.5 cups chocolate & 1.5 cups peanut butter chips if you want )
1.5 cups butterscotch chips

Melt chips in microwave.
Add: 2 pounds peanuts & 1 -200gm/8 ounce bag of ripple chips that have been crushed

Mix well & put in muffin cups


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie that looks good for a quick cookie thanks for sharing. Never seen butterscotch, or peanut chips will investigate our supermarket.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry to hear your friend is so poor


Thank you, Bonnie, she has not been well for some time- repeated falls- breast cancer, and now another cancer that they have decreed is inoperable because of Audrey's illhealth.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie that looks good for a quick cookie thanks for sharing. Never seen butterscotch, or peanut chips will investigate our supermarket.


I have never seen them either! What about that American Supplier you discovered somewhere else in the city?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is home safely so I can relax , working on the heel of my my sock while listening to all the nasty weather and hoping the roads near the coast were not to bad was not a good idea did more backtracking than forward knitting , will see tomorrow if I managed to keep the holly pattern correct ,


Glad your son is home safe, that's some crazy weather.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Bonnie, she has not been well for some time- repeated falls- breast cancer, and now another cancer that they have decreed is inoperable because of Audrey's illhealth.


So sad, I hope she's not suffering in pain or anything badly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So sad, I hope she's not suffering in pain or anything badly.


She seems remarkably up-beat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have finally finished last weekend. Julie, hope something can be done to keep you and Ringo safe. Fan, thankful that Stu wasn't hurt. Scary for sure. I hate storms. 

Today was family baking day. I took ginger cookies. We all come home with an assortment. I got half way there and my passenger front brake started screeching something awful. I got off the highway and called DH. He had me back up to see if I could maybe dislodge a stone in case I had picked one up. Didn't work. Called DD as she lives just down the street and was also going to family baking. She had just left and pulled into the parking lot while talking to me. I took it back to her house and left it, and rode with her. Had an enjoyable afternoon. Stupid car. No a sound out of it all the way home. DH sent me after a pizza for supper, and still not a sound out of it. I am guessing that I did pick up a stone and after the brake and rotor had time to cool that a stone fell out. Did not need that kind of excitement today. I mailed all but a couple of my Christmas cards this morning, and am sitting with DH watching TV with the tree lit. Now to catch up with you chatty bunch!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon so, too! It is a real treat to work with yarn in colours you have chosen yourself!


I'm glad it finally turned up. Pretty colors


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally finished last weekend. Julie, hope something can be done to keep you and Ringo safe. Fan, thankful that Stu wasn't hurt. Scary for sure. I hate storms.
> 
> Today was family baking day. I took ginger cookies. We all come home with an assortment. I got half way there and my passenger front brake started screeching something awful. I got off the highway and called DH. He had me back up to see if I could maybe dislodge a stone in case I had picked one up. Didn't work. Called DD as she lives just down the street and was also going to family baking. She had just left and pulled into the parking lot while talking to me. I took it back to her house and left it, and rode with her. Had an enjoyable afternoon. Stupid car. No a sound out of it all the way home. DH sent me after a pizza for supper, and still not a sound out of it. I am guessing that I did pick up a stone and after the brake and rotor had time to cool that a stone fell out. Did not need that kind of excitement today. I mailed all but a couple of my Christmas cards this morning, and am sitting with DH watching TV with the tree lit. Now to catch up with you chatty bunch!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad it finally turned up. Pretty colors


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Decided to wait and go up to my DU's tomorrow although we have no snow, but there is (allegedly!) freezing rain causing the roads to be icy. It's certainly blowing a hooley out there just now, but the forecast for tomorrow is a bit better.
> DIL just sent me photos and video of Caitlin's ballet/tap show this morning - not a real production just showing the parents what they are doing.


Adorable!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hope all goes well with the colonoscopy on Tuesday and that nothing untoward shows up.


Prayers from me, also


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its his sugar levels, thyroid levels , and dizzy spells , had more blood tests this week and in to see the doctor on Thursday after they decide what can be done , I think he is deteriorating mentally too , so they are going to do some tests on that come the new year


Very concerning. Keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This is the hat Pearl's Girls finished.
> 
> Sitting on my Christmas quilt. It goes with the purple one for his girlfriend. No pompous as they wear helmets when skiing.


Pearl's girls did a great job on the hat. Pretty quilt, too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She seems remarkably up-beat.


That's great. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a site with a lot of graphs to knit by. --- sam



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/285063851399544558/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey, anyone watching Roma on Netflix streaming? Thought we would try it tonight.
Sweet dreams all and happy Sunday coming to everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great. :sm24:


I will mention it to her- when I see her tomorrow!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Try the free version of knit companion. You don't need to be online to use any of the patterns stored in there. And there's a row counter for you as well as 2 markers, one vertical one horizontal. Helps to keep track of where you are.....
> 
> Edit to add re the pom poms...funny I had asked my daughter the same thing and I've been looking at men wearing them, it seems to be ok as long as it's not too fluffy and overly large. At least that's what I'm told...others might have a different idea. I have 2 styles, the cable hats will get Pom poms and the beanies not. I also bought a bag of the fluffy furry ones that I can put on the girls hats.


All settled,no pompoms. They wear helmets when skiing. Pompom would not fit. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> I love it when someone just does the setting up for me and all I have to do is push a button! I don't want to understand how it works or what to do when it doesn't...unfortunately my mind turns off when they start explaining....????


I'm with you.
:sm02: :sm24: :sm24: 
I had SIL set radio and phone map onto dash board for my Thursday trip to Dr about hips.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

MindyT said:


> Tuscan white bean soup is next on my list! Did potato/leek yesterday and I did make cornbread. It was lovely.
> Sam about your Aunt: it should remind all of us to have a DNR (do not resusitate) if that's what one wants and a durble power of attorney. In California, we have a Medical form that covers the DNR so one can choose from no assistance at all to give me everything to keep me alive. It lets the EMTs know what to do or ER docs etc., while we are in good enough health and mental health, to know what we want. Just a good thing to do and get over with.


Not everyone wants a DNR. . .


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I get Knotions.com


I do also. :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is what I'm thinking too, he just seems to get so easily confused and conversation does not seem to flow so easily


Hopefully it is 'just' these levels causing the confusion. One alone can impact this let alone both of them so pretty good chance that his confusion will settle if these can be controlled. No guarantees though!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie that looks good for a quick cookie thanks for sharing. Never seen butterscotch, or peanut chips will investigate our supermarket.


I've looked here and never seen them in our supermarkets (maybe should look in the international section come to think of it!)


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've looked here and never seen them in our supermarkets (maybe should look in the international section come to think of it!)


That was my first thought to look there, but if not we do have an American goods specialty place I can also check out. 
Otherwise it will be compromise with what ever else might work well.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> This is the hat Pearl's Girls finished.
> 
> Sitting on my Christmas quilt. It goes with the purple one for his girlfriend. No pompous as they wear helmets when skiing.


The Pattern is by Llama Una, called The Easy Ombre Slouch Hat. The yarn is pure extra fine baby llama in Mallard and Dandelion. I obviously didn't make it slouchy for a man.

:sm24: :sm24: :sm02: 
The problem was less with counting than with the yarn and slippery needles. They were really not compatible and stitches dropped and went everywhere. The yarn is so soft and fuzzy that it was hard to frog when necessary. I put the last bit of the hat on double pointed needles to decrease. The yarn stayed put on the bamboo needles and was much easier.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> That was my first thought to look there, but if not we do have an American goods specialty place I can also check out.
> Otherwise it will be compromise with what ever else might work well.


I haven't been able to think of what you could use instead of butterscotch chips.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Pearl's girls did a great job on the hat. Pretty quilt, too.


Thank you.
SIL saw it today and he liked it also. :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> I haven't been able to think of what you could use instead of butterscotch chips.


I had a thought reading your reply, and thought how about Werthers original butterscotch lollies which would melt ok when heated.
Not sure if you can get those, but have seen recipes using butterscotch macintosh toffees melted......


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Talking to David. Last week he went to church and a lady there said she had a granny flat. Today He checked with her and He is taking it. The cost is slightly less than He thought he would be needing to pay. And this includes electricity and internet and is furnished with almost everything that David was thinking He would need to get. 
Double bed so when I go somewhere for me to stay and she has a spare room so if Maryanne goes up she can stay there.
In the suburb He is currently in which is close to work.
The lady is even picking him up from the airport when He returns in January.
So this is great in all respects. Everything could have wanted in a place.

And David gets back tomorrow evening for almost 3 weeks. Need to find Christmas decorations ASAP so can get the tree up. New tree a few years ago which hasn't yet been put up. But with Christmas being here it needs to be up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> That was my first thought to look there, but if not we do have an American goods specialty place I can also check out.
> Otherwise it will be compromise with what ever else might work well.


I wonder if there is butterscotch wafers for making chocolates? I'm sure that would be the same thing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I had a thought reading your reply, and thought how about Werthers original butterscotch lollies which would melt ok when heated.
> Not sure if you can get those, but have seen recipes using butterscotch macintosh toffees melted......


I don't think toffee would work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I had a thought reading your reply, and thought how about Werthers original butterscotch lollies which would melt ok when heated.
> Not sure if you can get those, but have seen recipes using butterscotch macintosh toffees melted......


Guess we need to ask what they are actually like-hard to substitute something when we don't know what they are actually like!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Talking to David. Last week he went to church and a lady there said she had a granny flat. Today He checked with her and He is taking it. The cost is slightly less than He thought he would be needing to pay. And this includes electricity and internet and is furnished with almost everything that David was thinking He would need to get.
> Double bed so when I go somewhere for me to stay and she has a spare room so if Maryanne goes up she can stay there.
> In the suburb He is currently in which is close to work.
> The lady is even picking him up from the airport when He returns in January.
> ...


Great news he's found reasonable accommodations


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder if there is butterscotch wafers for making chocolates? I'm sure that would be the same thing


So it is like chocolate is it?- that is what I assumed which is why I just can't think of what to substitute. Not sure that we have the wafers either.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Guess we need to ask what they are actually like-hard to substitute something when we don't know what they are actually like!


They are the same consistency as chocolate chips but taste like butterscotch. I suppose if you can't get them you could use all chocolate or replace them with white chocolate so it's not too chocolaty if that's pissible????

This is the wafer for making chocolate I was thinking of. Maybe even using vanilla ones would work?

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Candy+making+wafers&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3ACandy+making+wafers

Do you have those in Australia & NZ?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are the same consistency as chocolate chips but taste like butterscotch. I suppose if you can't get them you could use all chocolate or replace them with white chocolate so it's not too chocolaty if that's pissible????
> 
> This is the wafer for making chocolate I was thinking of. Maybe even using vanilla ones would work?
> 
> ...


Yes we do, we call them chocolate buttons for melting???? Thanks, whew we got there eventually.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Not everyone wants a DNR. . .


No, but having wishes written down so that family/medical personnel know what is wanted is a very good thing. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Talking to David. Last week he went to church and a lady there said she had a granny flat. Today He checked with her and He is taking it. The cost is slightly less than He thought he would be needing to pay. And this includes electricity and internet and is furnished with almost everything that David was thinking He would need to get.
> Double bed so when I go somewhere for me to stay and she has a spare room so if Maryanne goes up she can stay there.
> In the suburb He is currently in which is close to work.
> The lady is even picking him up from the airport when He returns in January.
> ...


That's fantastic!!!! It doesn't get much better than that, and at a lower price than expected is a major plus. :sm24: 
Yes, E will be rather disappointed I think, if you don't put up a tree.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Guess we need to ask what they are actually like-hard to substitute something when we don't know what they are actually like!


Just like chocolate chips, I wonder if you could get them off Amazon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are the same consistency as chocolate chips but taste like butterscotch. I suppose if you can't get them you could use all chocolate or replace them with white chocolate so it's not too chocolaty if that's pissible????
> 
> This is the wafer for making chocolate I was thinking of. Maybe even using vanilla ones would work?
> 
> ...


White chocolate chips I had wondered about.
We can get something similar to those wafers in supermarkets. Wonder where else we could get them? Might have some flavours that way (supermarkets just dark, milk and white chocolates).


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, but having wishes written down so that family/medical personnel know what is wanted is a very good thing. :sm24:


It certainly is a good thing. I had to make that decision for both my parents, it was the hardest decision and saddest thing I have ever had to face, but in the end it was the right one. I had POwer of Attorney over property and welfare and so pleased I did it for them with their blessing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> White chocolate chips I had wondered about.
> We can get something similar to those wafers in supermarkets. Wonder where else we could get them? Might have some flavours that way (supermarkets just dark, milk and white chocolates).


How about a specialty cake decorating supplies store?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> How about a specialty cake decorating supplies store?


That might work. There is a US sweets shop near here- maybe should go and see if they happen to have something similar. I've never been in there but often drive past it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> It certainly is a good thing. I had to make that decision for both my parents, it was the hardest decision and saddest thing I have ever had to face, but in the end it was the right one. I had POwer of Attorney over property and welfare and so pleased I did it for them with their blessing.


 :sm24: 
My dad had a DNR, they told Marla they could resuscitate, she told the no, that they needed to follow his living will, and she was right, at that point he was tired and ready, the fact that he'd lived another 5 yrs after 8 bypass and a valve was a miracle in itself.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thinking of you KayeJo, watching Christmas movie Fred Claus LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thinking of you KayeJo, watching Christmas movie Fred Claus LOL!


 :sm23: I watched the Grinch and the Polar Express tonight, then John Wayne in Big Jake and now I'm watching the holiday baking competition.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Talking to David. Last week he went to church and a lady there said she had a granny flat. Today He checked with her and He is taking it. The cost is slightly less than He thought he would be needing to pay. And this includes electricity and internet and is furnished with almost everything that David was thinking He would need to get.
> Double bed so when I go somewhere for me to stay and she has a spare room so if Maryanne goes up she can stay there.
> In the suburb He is currently in which is close to work.
> The lady is even picking him up from the airport when He returns in January.
> ...


That sounds perfect for him 
Hope you find the christmas tree , look in the place you least expect jt to be ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds perfect for him
> Hope you find the christmas tree , look in the place you least expect jt to be ????


I have the tree! But it might not be very attractive without decorations. Should have got a fibre optic one!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I have the tree! But it might not be very attractive without decorations. Should have got a fibre optic one!


Oops I knew that its the ornaments you are looking for , blame it on posting in the middle of the night ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oops I knew that its the ornaments you are looking for , blame it on posting in the middle of the night ????


I've decided after a number of low sleep nights that I am going to try turning off the computer earlier so will switch it off soon as it is 7.30 here. See what happens- last two nights turned off early and slept better. Seemed to be having more sleepless nights so decided to see what happens. 
But then again I don't really mind a sleepless night if I don't have much on the next day. It is when I have 2 or 3 in a row that I don't like it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Talking to David. Last week he went to church and a lady there said she had a granny flat. Today He checked with her and He is taking it. The cost is slightly less than He thought he would be needing to pay. And this includes electricity and internet and is furnished with almost everything that David was thinking He would need to get.
> Double bed so when I go somewhere for me to stay and she has a spare room so if Maryanne goes up she can stay there.
> In the suburb He is currently in which is close to work.
> The lady is even picking him up from the airport when He returns in January.
> ...


That's great that it is all working out so neatly for him. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally finished last weekend. Julie, hope something can be done to keep you and Ringo safe. Fan, thankful that Stu wasn't hurt. Scary for sure. I hate storms.
> 
> Today was family baking day. I took ginger cookies. We all come home with an assortment. I got half way there and my passenger front brake started screeching something awful. I got off the highway and called DH. He had me back up to see if I could maybe dislodge a stone in case I had picked one up. Didn't work. Called DD as she lives just down the street and was also going to family baking. She had just left and pulled into the parking lot while talking to me. I took it back to her house and left it, and rode with her. Had an enjoyable afternoon. Stupid car. No a sound out of it all the way home. DH sent me after a pizza for supper, and still not a sound out of it. I am guessing that I did pick up a stone and after the brake and rotor had time to cool that a stone fell out. Did not need that kind of excitement today. I mailed all but a couple of my Christmas cards this morning, and am sitting with DH watching TV with the tree lit. Now to catch up with you chatty bunch!


Glad it turned out not to be anything more serious.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Talking to David. Last week he went to church and a lady there said she had a granny flat. Today He checked with her and He is taking it. The cost is slightly less than He thought he would be needing to pay. And this includes electricity and internet and is furnished with almost everything that David was thinking He would need to get.
> Double bed so when I go somewhere for me to stay and she has a spare room so if Maryanne goes up she can stay there.
> In the suburb He is currently in which is close to work.
> The lady is even picking him up from the airport when He returns in January.
> ...


Sounds like David has found the ideal accommodation with room for you and Maryanne too. The lady sounds like the perfect landlady, and taxi service too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally finished last weekend. Julie, hope something can be done to keep you and Ringo safe. Fan, thankful that Stu wasn't hurt. Scary for sure. I hate storms.
> 
> Today was family baking day. I took ginger cookies. We all come home with an assortment. I got half way there and my passenger front brake started screeching something awful. I got off the highway and called DH. He had me back up to see if I could maybe dislodge a stone in case I had picked one up. Didn't work. Called DD as she lives just down the street and was also going to family baking. She had just left and pulled into the parking lot while talking to me. I took it back to her house and left it, and rode with her. Had an enjoyable afternoon. Stupid car. No a sound out of it all the way home. DH sent me after a pizza for supper, and still not a sound out of it. I am guessing that I did pick up a stone and after the brake and rotor had time to cool that a stone fell out. Did not need that kind of excitement today. I mailed all but a couple of my Christmas cards this morning, and am sitting with DH watching TV with the tree lit. Now to catch up with you chatty bunch!


Glad to hear that you managed to get off the highway safely , hopefully it was just a stone


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot here. Been busy again with visitors here and also me visiting others before Christmas. Gosh just over a week to go till Christmas, wow this year has flown for sure. 

Oh and a big thankyou again to Sam and ladies for all you do to start us off each week. 

Now I am behind again so back to page 1. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My parcel of wool, finally got to my doorstep- it has done the trip twice- Post Office claimed first time the address was incomplete- forked out for tracking this time- denim colours through to green, dyed for my by Desiree Ross in Scotland- 50% merino 50% silk. will make a simple shawl/scarf from it.


Very nice colours there. So glad it made it to you this time. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, It seems that most times I have posted it has been with some new health problem. Unfortunately, that is the case again, and I am asking for your prayers. I have been dealing with some digestive issues for about a month, and due to the location of the pain (left upper side and upper back pain) I was worried about pancreatic cancer. (My older sister, who was also an RN, always said "Ignorance is bliss, and a little knowledge is hell") I had a CT scan, upper abdomen was fine, but it showed a soft tissue mass in my colon. I have not had any pain in that area. I saw the gastroenterologist and will be having a colonoscopy on Tuesday. I just don't know what to expect. I am still trying to get ready for Christmas, and have been baking cookies to send to my son and to give to others. On a lighter note, I saw that Kaye Jo had a problem with her thumbprint cookies. Well, I think I can top that. DH and I were working together mixing up a double batch of thumbprint dough. I handed him a measuring cup full of flour to add to the mixing bowl, it slipped out of his hand and fell into the mixer. The cup cracked and splintered into the dough. Needless to say, we had to throw that batch of dough away! After a quick trip to the store to buy some more ingredients, we started over, and just finished seven trays of cookies. Yay!


Sorry to hear you are having more health problems. Fingers crossed the colonoscopy goes well and any problems found will be easy fixed. Good luck for Tuesday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just in case you dont get back on Cathy I'd like to wish you a???? Happy birthday ????for tomorrow , although it could be nearly tomorrow for you now ????hope you have a lovely day ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just in case you dont get back on Cathy I'd like to wish you a???? Happy birthday ????for tomorrow , although it could be nearly tomorrow for you now ????hope you have a lovely day ????


Happy Birthday from me too Cathy. I guess it's 17th already in your part of the world. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My parcel of wool, finally got to my doorstep- it has done the trip twice- Post Office claimed first time the address was incomplete- forked out for tracking this time- denim colours through to green, dyed for my by Desiree Ross in Scotland- 50% merino 50% silk. will make a simple shawl/scarf from it.


The yarn is beautiful. I can't wait to see what you knit up with it!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I missed most of last weeks tea party. This week should be another busy one. I attended a wedding for Bella's oldest sister yesterday. The entire family was in the wedding with Bella being a flower girl. She was pulled in a wagon for the first half of the way down the aisle. When the wagon was stopped one of the attendants helped Bella out of the wagon and we all got to witness Bella walk for the first time since March, before her stroke and brain bleed surgery. It was precious and not very many dry eyes in the church. It was a fun wedding and reception. My entire family attended as we all love Bella and her family. We were actually helping this family before Bella was even conceived as one of the older daughters has had immune system problems since she was 3 years old. It was an incredible day in so many ways. Of course we are delighted for the bride and groom as well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I missed most of last weeks tea party. This week should be another busy one. I attended a wedding for Bella's oldest sister yesterday. The entire family was in the wedding with Bella being a flower girl. She was pulled in a wagon for the first half of the way down the aisle. When the wagon was stopped one of the attendants helped Bella out of the wagon and we all got to witness Bella walk for the first time since March, before her stroke and brain bleed surgery. It was precious and not very many dry eyes in the church. It was a fun wedding and reception. My entire family attended as we all love Bella and her family. We were actually helping this family before Bella was even conceived as one of the older daughters has had immune system problems since she was 3 years old. It was an incredible day in so many ways. Of course we are delighted for the bride and groom as well.


What a wonderful day that must have been for everyone. I can quite imagine there was not a dry eye in the house.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I missed most of last weeks tea party. This week should be another busy one. I attended a wedding for Bella's oldest sister yesterday. The entire family was in the wedding with Bella being a flower girl. She was pulled in a wagon for the first half of the way down the aisle. When the wagon was stopped one of the attendants helped Bella out of the wagon and we all got to witness Bella walk for the first time since March, before her stroke and brain bleed surgery. It was precious and not very many dry eyes in the church. It was a fun wedding and reception. My entire family attended as we all love Bella and her family. We were actually helping this family before Bella was even conceived as one of the older daughters has had immune system problems since she was 3 years old. It was an incredible day in so many ways. Of course we are delighted for the bride and groom as well.


How great that Bella stayed well enough to be there and involved. No wonder hardly a dry eye- mine almost not either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I was in bed when I remembered that I needed to book something today- last day for early bird discount. So done it with about 10 minutes to spare!
SO of course couldn't resist following up here as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That doesn't sound good, a big worry for you


Sending good thoughts to Sonja and family. That's quite worrisome news. (Edited later).


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Talking to David. Last week he went to church and a lady there said she had a granny flat. Today He checked with her and He is taking it. The cost is slightly less than He thought he would be needing to pay. And this includes electricity and internet and is furnished with almost everything that David was thinking He would need to get.
> Double bed so when I go somewhere for me to stay and she has a spare room so if Maryanne goes up she can stay there.
> In the suburb He is currently in which is close to work.
> The lady is even picking him up from the airport when He returns in January.
> ...


Sounds like things are falling in to place like they should. Church family are usually very accomodating. I always had & have spare rooms for anyone in temporary need. We also took in college students when families couldn't afford extra dormitory expenses. In exchange ( not really)many of the students would provide music at church. The funny part was they would fall for our youngest son and a group of them would take him to the college dances, so that they had someone to dance with. He was in H.S. but loved dancing and showing off his moves (very flexible.) He also went to Sr and Jr Prom all 4 years with a different girl. He only had 1 girlfriend (a year or so older)for a short time. He dropped her quicker than a hot potato, when she tried manipulating who he could be friends with and not. Needless to say He was quite popular.
So happy that your DH made the right connections.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Guess we need to ask what they are actually like-hard to substitute something when we don't know what they are actually like!


They are exactly like chocolate chips in every way except they are flavored butterscotch or peanut butter. Probably candy melts with flavoring. :sm01:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> No, but having wishes written down so that family/medical personnel know what is wanted is a very good thing. :sm24:


We did do that with family and a lawyer. . . When the time comes a decision will be made according to condition. It is all at the lawyer's office and kids have seen. He was being pushed to a DNR 3 years ago at local hospital, then they ODed him with Nitro. We got out of there by ambulance transport to another hospital. He received a stent and his heart is fine. They were not willing to do anything because he has expressive aphasia, a form of dementia.
I have met so many lemons out there in all fields. You have to advocate, advocate, advocate for your loved ones as Doctors sometimes like to play God. :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> So it is like chocolate is it?- that is what I assumed which is why I just can't think of what to substitute. Not sure that we have the wafers either.


Do you have "Wilton" cake supplies. They are found in big box stores here in cake decorating section.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I missed most of last weeks tea party. This week should be another busy one. I attended a wedding for Bella's oldest sister yesterday. The entire family was in the wedding with Bella being a flower girl. She was pulled in a wagon for the first half of the way down the aisle. When the wagon was stopped one of the attendants helped Bella out of the wagon and we all got to witness Bella walk for the first time since March, before her stroke and brain bleed surgery. It was precious and not very many dry eyes in the church. It was a fun wedding and reception. My entire family attended as we all love Bella and her family. We were actually helping this family before Bella was even conceived as one of the older daughters has had immune system problems since she was 3 years old. It was an incredible day in so many ways. Of course we are delighted for the bride and groom as well.


Beautiful video on fb Mary brought tears of joy to my eyes , she is one beautiful strong fighter .


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> This is the hat Pearl's Girls finished.
> 
> Sitting on my Christmas quilt. It goes with the purple one for his girlfriend. No pompous as they wear helmets when skiing.


Very nice hat!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> I think there are plenty of collectors of various types of old cards. Maybe a look on ebay will give you some idea of what people are selling and what price they are asking.
> 
> I've been doing a lot of clearing out too. My mantra is "If I die next week will anyone be interested in this"? Probably not! The charity shops have been dong quite well out of me lately.


Thank you for the idea, will have to look into this.... and really like your mantra, it's a good one to keep in mind. Because we homeschooled and all of our children were avid readers we ended up collecting a lot of books.....I had the kids go through them this past summer and most of them took quite a few. Wouldn't think so to look at it though. My Texas girls will want some too I'm thinking. One of them is coming for Christmas so will have her see if there's any she wants. Only trouble is she's flying so I'm thinking whatever she does want will stay until someone drives. Crazy right? We have so many blessings hardly know what to do with them! And in the end it's sll stuff. 
And one more thing, would anyone have any clue what to do with Dutch children's books? I've looked at selling them online before but wasn't really successful. At one point had a bit of an online conversation with a book seller in Amsterdam I think but he wasn't terribly helpful. My mom wanted me to learn to read Dutch, so after we immigrated and I had learned to read English, she started me on learning to read in Dutch. She got little how to books from my grandpa which had been used to teach my father how to read. They are very old and actually quite cute and quaint. But in this modern world would anyone be interested in such things? My kids won't be they can't even understand or speak Dutch! Like Julie said I have a lot of bits and pieces....????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hubby is not having a good week. Yesterday at the race track "'again'' he left his phone on the car roof and did a circuit round the track.
> The organisers had to close down the track so he could go out and retrieve it. It is scratched but still working. Silly boy!


Ouch!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm amazed it's still in one piece


Me too!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My parcel of wool, finally got to my doorstep-


Glad you finally got it! It's Beautiful!!! Well worth the wait.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Its his sugar levels, thyroid levels , and dizzy spells , had more blood tests this week and in to see the doctor on Thursday after they decide what can be done , I think he is deteriorating mentally too , so they are going to do some tests on that come the new year


Oh dear, hopefully like someone else said once they adjust his thyroid and sugar levels he will be better. Worrying for all of you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> My aunt kept _every_ card ever given to her, she had photo albums full, my cousins wife kept them, I was all for putting them in the trash bin as they really have no meaning to anyone else, but cousins wife tends to be a pack rat about some things.


Yup, when my aunt died she had several photo albums of postcards from various trips. My dad had told my mom, you can't throw those out! They have to go back to family in Holland! Yeah, don't ask me why he thought that....my poor mom, so I took them home and dumped them. He thought that with all her photo albums too, but I took those as well and now I'm sorting through them. I think that was a win/win for my dear mother but a lose/lose for me! ????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Neither of mine would wear pompoms on hats, I think it just depends on the guy.


Yup, my DH did t want one on his hat, but these are for little guys and so I'm thinking Pom poms, but not too big!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It sure was a long time getting here- at one point I was totally despairing!
> Hope you are feeling better by the time you read this!
> I am staying inside today- partly because of the dog problem- but also because our predicted high is 78F and it feels well on the way to that already.
> Tomorrow I will be getting out early- will go to see my old friend Audrey- who sadly will probably be living out her days in Hospital, then back to the Ministry to hand in some necessary paper work, and a little bit of shopping. I expect to be quite exhausted by the time I get home!


Sorry about your friend. Hope you weren't too exhausted.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Son is home safely so I can relax , working on the heel of my my sock while listening to all the nasty weather and hoping the roads near the coast were not to bad was not a good idea did more backtracking than forward knitting , will see tomorrow if I managed to keep the holly pattern correct ,


Good he got home safely.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad he's home safe. The wind here is still crazy, coming from the north so it's going to get a lot colder quickly. At times it sounded like the roof was coming off & the whole house shook. The good news is we didn't get any freezing rain so at least the roads aren't a skating rink


We are still having above normal temps. On the bright side it started drizzling around 3 this morning. Hopefully will add a little to the rainfall bank. We are still behind for the year.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all the cleaning done & also made the Cubin Lunch that are my oldest sons favourite Christmas goodie. I'm not sure if I shared the recipe before but they are quick, easy & make a big batch
> 
> Cubin Lunch,
> makes 6 dozen or more depending on size you do them- I usually use small muffin paper cups
> ...


Hmmm these sound good. From the name I'd think it was a savory item!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Yup, my DH did t want one on his hat, but these are for little guys and so I'm thinking Pom poms, but not too big!


My son wants a pom pom on his hat and he's 22, they are quite fashionable here with pom poms on for both young males and females and me I'm making myself a set in mustard colour, hat and scarf not sure wether I will make a pom pom or use a fur one but it will definitely have a pom pom on ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally finished last weekend. Julie, hope something can be done to keep you and Ringo safe. Fan, thankful that Stu wasn't hurt. Scary for sure. I hate storms.
> 
> Today was family baking day. I took ginger cookies. We all come home with an assortment. I got half way there and my passenger front brake started screeching something awful. I got off the highway and called DH. He had me back up to see if I could maybe dislodge a stone in case I had picked one up. Didn't work. Called DD as she lives just down the street and was also going to family baking. She had just left and pulled into the parking lot while talking to me. I took it back to her house and left it, and rode with her. Had an enjoyable afternoon. Stupid car. No a sound out of it all the way home. DH sent me after a pizza for supper, and still not a sound out of it. I am guessing that I did pick up a stone and after the brake and rotor had time to cool that a stone fell out. Did not need that kind of excitement today. I mailed all but a couple of my Christmas cards this morning, and am sitting with DH watching TV with the tree lit. Now to catch up with you chatty bunch!


Not a fan of that kind of excitement either.....glad it seems to have self healed!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Decided to wait and go up to my DU's tomorrow although we have no snow, but there is (allegedly!) freezing rain causing the roads to be icy. It's certainly blowing a hooley out there just now, but the forecast for tomorrow is a bit better.
> DIL just sent me photos and video of Caitlin's ballet/tap show this morning - not a real production just showing the parents what they are doing.


Oh my goodness, isn't she adorable!
The top is just right, and I love the shoes!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Talking to David. Last week he went to church and a lady there said she had a granny flat. Today He checked with her and He is taking it. The cost is slightly less than He thought he would be needing to pay. And this includes electricity and internet and is furnished with almost everything that David was thinking He would need to get.
> Double bed so when I go somewhere for me to stay and she has a spare room so if Maryanne goes up she can stay there.
> In the suburb He is currently in which is close to work.
> The lady is even picking him up from the airport when He returns in January.
> ...


Certainly a blessing for David! And will be convenient all the way around!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Try the free version of knit companion. You don't need to be online to use any of the patterns stored in there. And there's a row counter for you as well as 2 markers, one vertical one horizontal. Helps to keep track of where you are.....
> 
> Edit to add re the pom poms...funny I had asked my daughter the same thing and I've been looking at men wearing them, it seems to be ok as long as it's not too fluffy and overly large. At least that's what I'm told...others might have a different idea. I have 2 styles, the cable hats will get Pom poms and the beanies not. I also bought a bag of the fluffy furry ones that I can put on the girls hats.


If you decide on the Pom Pom, rather than sewing it on, just tie it on with a bow on the wrong side. That way it can be easily removed if the wearer doesn't Like it.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think toffee would work.


No I was thinking that too...sitting here trying to think what would work.....needs to melt but then harden, but not remain sticky or too hard.....years ago I made something with peanut butter and peanuts and powdered sugar.....should see if I still have that recipe. But of course wouldn't solve the butterscotch chip issue.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> So it is like chocolate is it?- that is what I assumed which is why I just can't think of what to substitute. Not sure that we have the wafers either.


It's just like the chocolate chips and used the same way.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

pacer said:


> I missed most of last weeks tea party. This week should be another busy one. I attended a wedding for Bella's oldest sister yesterday. The entire family was in the wedding with Bella being a flower girl. She was pulled in a wagon for the first half of the way down the aisle. When the wagon was stopped one of the attendants helped Bella out of the wagon and we all got to witness Bella walk for the first time since March, before her stroke and brain bleed surgery. It was precious and not very many dry eyes in the church. It was a fun wedding and reception. My entire family attended as we all love Bella and her family. We were actually helping this family before Bella was even conceived as one of the older daughters has had immune system problems since she was 3 years old. It was an incredible day in so many ways. Of course we are delighted for the bride and groom as well.


Sounds like a wonderful day for everyone


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My son wants a pom pom on his hat and he's 22, they are quite fashionable here with pom poms on for both young males and females and me I'm making myself a set in mustard colour, hat and scarf not sure wether I will make a pom pom or use a fur one but it will definitely have a pom pom on ????


I'm putting fur ones on the girl hats.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> If you decide on the Pom Pom, rather than sewing it on, just tie it on with a bow on the wrong side. That way it can be easily removed if the wearer doesn't Like it.


Good thought! Thanks


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, but having wishes written down so that family/medical personnel know what is wanted is a very good thing. :sm24:


Thank you, that's my point exactly. The California one allows you to choose which of 3 or 4 different things which can be carried out and the option of nothing. Nothing to me is like sticking your head in the sand and wishing. My aunt had a stroke back in the mid-80's, and spent something like 2 or 3 years in a darkened room, in hospital, with a feeding tube, in a vegative state just this side of brain dead. She would never have wanted to exist that way. She played the piano and had run a bar for years in St. Louis and she was full of life and full of the dickens, as Grandma would say. Plus, lucky for my uncle that he was a government worker, so there was very little out of pocket expense. But, a normal family in this day and age would go bankrupt with the hospital bills. I appreciate the religious beliefs around all this, but I was speaking about those who want DNRs and that maybe it is a good time to get it off their plate.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Maatje said:


> No I was thinking that too...sitting here trying to think what would work.....needs to melt but then harden, but not remain sticky or too hard.....years ago I made something with peanut butter and peanuts and powdered sugar.....should see if I still have that recipe. But of course wouldn't solve the butterscotch chip issue.


I don't Know if this would work, but the flavor is brown sugar and butter.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! I don’t know what I‘ve been up to, but the Tea Party was already up to page 17 when I got to it????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very nice colours there. So glad it made it to you this time. :sm24:


It was such a relief- I was really put out when I discovered that the tracking I had forked out so many $'s for, did not work within NZ, only until the parcel got here at International Sorting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> The yarn is beautiful. I can't wait to see what you knit up with it!


Thank you, Mary- I have not yet made a decision!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you for the idea, will have to look into this.... and really like your mantra, it's a good one to keep in mind. Because we homeschooled and all of our children were avid readers we ended up collecting a lot of books.....I had the kids go through them this past summer and most of them took quite a few. Wouldn't think so to look at it though. My Texas girls will want some too I'm thinking. One of them is coming for Christmas so will have her see if there's any she wants. Only trouble is she's flying so I'm thinking whatever she does want will stay until someone drives. Crazy right? We have so many blessings hardly know what to do with them! And in the end it's sll stuff.
> And one more thing, would anyone have any clue what to do with Dutch children's books? I've looked at selling them online before but wasn't really successful. At one point had a bit of an online conversation with a book seller in Amsterdam I think but he wasn't terribly helpful. My mom wanted me to learn to read Dutch, so after we immigrated and I had learned to read English, she started me on learning to read in Dutch. She got little how to books from my grandpa which had been used to teach my father how to read. They are very old and actually quite cute and quaint. But in this modern world would anyone be interested in such things? My kids won't be they can't even understand or speak Dutch! Like Julie said I have a lot of bits and pieces....????


 :sm24: 
Moving does help to prioritise what you WILL keep, and what you WON'T!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Glad you finally got it! It's Beautiful!!! Well worth the wait.


Thank you, Marilyn! Yes definitely worth the wait!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sorry about your friend. Hope you weren't too exhausted.


Thank you, Maatje! Still early morning, Monday, here- so I have yet to leave the house!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes we do, we call them chocolate buttons for melting???? Thanks, whew we got there eventually.


If you use those, it would be a little tricky to measure by the cup. 1.5 cups =300 grams


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, but having wishes written down so that family/medical personnel know what is wanted is a very good thing. :sm24:


Yes, exactly. I was just talking to one of my RN friends & she says it amazes her how some people fill out those forms. Recently someone 96 requested a full code, she said, could you imagine what would be left of frail bones after CPR????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful video on fb Mary brought tears of joy to my eyes , she is one beautiful strong fighter .


I will have to look for that, haven't seen it yet.
It's so wonderful that she remained well enough to attend & enjoy the wedding. Especially amazing when you that a few months ago she wasn't expected to survive


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> I missed most of last weeks tea party. This week should be another busy one. I attended a wedding for Bella's oldest sister yesterday. The entire family was in the wedding with Bella being a flower girl. She was pulled in a wagon for the first half of the way down the aisle. When the wagon was stopped one of the attendants helped Bella out of the wagon and we all got to witness Bella walk for the first time since March, before her stroke and brain bleed surgery. It was precious and not very many dry eyes in the church. It was a fun wedding and reception. My entire family attended as we all love Bella and her family. We were actually helping this family before Bella was even conceived as one of the older daughters has had immune system problems since she was 3 years old. It was an incredible day in so many ways. Of course we are delighted for the bride and groom as well.


So pleased to hear that everything went well at the wedding and I can imagine the tears so many had when they saw Bella.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you for the idea, will have to look into this.... and really like your mantra, it's a good one to keep in mind. Because we homeschooled and all of our children were avid readers we ended up collecting a lot of books.....I had the kids go through them this past summer and most of them took quite a few. Wouldn't think so to look at it though. My Texas girls will want some too I'm thinking. One of them is coming for Christmas so will have her see if there's any she wants. Only trouble is she's flying so I'm thinking whatever she does want will stay until someone drives. Crazy right? We have so many blessings hardly know what to do with them! And in the end it's sll stuff.
> And one more thing, would anyone have any clue what to do with Dutch children's books? I've looked at selling them online before but wasn't really successful. At one point had a bit of an online conversation with a book seller in Amsterdam I think but he wasn't terribly helpful. My mom wanted me to learn to read Dutch, so after we immigrated and I had learned to read English, she started me on learning to read in Dutch. She got little how to books from my grandpa which had been used to teach my father how to read. They are very old and actually quite cute and quaint. But in this modern world would anyone be interested in such things? My kids won't be they can't even understand or speak Dutch! Like Julie said I have a lot of bits and pieces....????


Are there any areas that were settled by Dutch people? Maybe there's a Dutch cultural Center that would want them? Maybe someone at the local library could tell you where they might be useful. It would be a shame for them to just get junked.
I've been trying to get rid of some stuff the past year. I've never really been a pack rat, expect for craft supplies????but one of the neighbors put their mom in a nursing home & his response to her stash was "what the hell was she going to do with all this shit" so I've been trying hard to downsize but like Kaye said the other day, when you are feeling proud you've downsized, someone gifts you several garbage bags more & since people have found out I'm involved in Bags of Love & donate lots of stuff that keeps happening.. at least I'm somewhat more organized with stuff.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yup, when my aunt died she had several photo albums of postcards from various trips. My dad had told my mom, you can't throw those out! They have to go back to family in Holland! Yeah, don't ask me why he thought that....my poor mom, so I took them home and dumped them. He thought that with all her photo albums too, but I took those as well and now I'm sorting through them. I think that was a win/win for my dear mother but a lose/lose for me! ????????


My grandma had a photo album full of post cards, most are over 100 years old. It's a pretty small book so I've kept that & before Mom died, her & I went through the old photo albums & put on all the names she knew, thank goodness or they would be useless. I like digital photos as you can take many & don't need storage but I would like to get names in them. I've been saying that for a couple of years & it hasn't happened yet. Maybe this winter?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Thank you, that's my point exactly. The California one allows you to choose which of 3 or 4 different things which can be carried out and the option of nothing. Nothing to me is like sticking your head in the sand and wishing. My aunt had a stroke back in the mid-80's, and spent something like 2 or 3 years in a darkened room, in hospital, with a feeding tube, in a vegative state just this side of brain dead. She would never have wanted to exist that way. She played the piano and had run a bar for years in St. Louis and she was full of life and full of the dickens, as Grandma would say. Plus, lucky for my uncle that he was a government worker, so there was very little out of pocket expense. But, a normal family in this day and age would go bankrupt with the hospital bills. I appreciate the religious beliefs around all this, but I was speaking about those who want DNRs and that maybe it is a good time to get it off their plate.


To my way of thinking there is a very big difference to DNR and euthanasia. I have major concerns with taking actions to shorten someone's life but no concerns with no intervention (including but not restricted to DNR) -especially in an ongoing situation. This should be up to the individual to decide for themselves. This is where advance directives are good as you can give an indication of what you would want done if you aren't able to make decisions fo yourself. Here (and I assume in most other places) they are legally binding and must be followed (unless of course they ask for something illegal).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Not everyone wants a DNR. . .


True, and that should be on file also, so there is no confusion.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hmmm these sound good. From the name I'd think it was a savory item!


When we were growing up there was a chocolate bar called Cuban lunch, that's where they get their name.
You would think with the chips & peanuts they'd be salty are just good. Maybe the salt cuts the sweet a bit?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've looked here and never seen them in our supermarkets (maybe should look in the international section come to think of it!)


They should be with the chocolate chips in the baking aisle in the supermarket.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> No I was thinking that too...sitting here trying to think what would work.....needs to melt but then harden, but not remain sticky or too hard.....years ago I made something with peanut butter and peanuts and powdered sugar.....should see if I still have that recipe. But of course wouldn't solve the butterscotch chip issue.


Don't you have them in stores in the US? I checked & amazon sells them there but in Australia they are $100's????

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=butterscotch+chips+for+baking


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Talking to David. Last week he went to church and a lady there said she had a granny flat. Today He checked with her and He is taking it. The cost is slightly less than He thought he would be needing to pay. And this includes electricity and internet and is furnished with almost everything that David was thinking He would need to get.
> Double bed so when I go somewhere for me to stay and she has a spare room so if Maryanne goes up she can stay there.
> In the suburb He is currently in which is close to work.
> The lady is even picking him up from the airport when He returns in January.
> ...


Great that David found such a great place! And she will pick him up at the airport, too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Thank you, that's my point exactly. The California one allows you to choose which of 3 or 4 different things which can be carried out and the option of nothing. Nothing to me is like sticking your head in the sand and wishing. My aunt had a stroke back in the mid-80's, and spent something like 2 or 3 years in a darkened room, in hospital, with a feeding tube, in a vegative state just this side of brain dead. She would never have wanted to exist that way. She played the piano and had run a bar for years in St. Louis and she was full of life and full of the dickens, as Grandma would say. Plus, lucky for my uncle that he was a government worker, so there was very little out of pocket expense. But, a normal family in this day and age would go bankrupt with the hospital bills. I appreciate the religious beliefs around all this, but I was speaking about those who want DNRs and that maybe it is a good time to get it off their plate.


Yes, exactly! That's no way to "live", it's just existing & my family knows I sure don't want that. We also have living wills that state that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was such a relief- I was really put out when I discovered that the tracking I had forked out so many $'s for, did not work within NZ, only until the parcel got here at International Sorting.


How crazy is that? Why would t it work in NZ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> Moving does help to prioritise what you WILL keep, and what you WON'T!


That's my problem, been in the same house for 35 years????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad it turned out not to be anything more serious.


Me, too! I was ready to give the dealership an ear full. It's fine now. Being new, I shouldn't be having an issues with it, and have had several.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> To my way of thinking there is a very big difference to DNR and euthanasia. I have major concerns with taking actions to shorten someone's life but no concerns with no intervention (including but not restricted to DNR) -especially in an ongoing situation. This should be up to the individual to decide for themselves. This is where advance directives are good as you can give an indication of what you would want done if you aren't able to make decisions fo yourself. Here (and I assume in most other places) they are legally binding and must be followed (unless of course they ask for something illegal).


We also have "advance directives" saying what interventions we want to have.
Recently a "right to die" legislation was passed here but I think you have to be of sound mind & 2 doctors have to sign off on it.
My personal opinion is we should treat people with the same compassion as animals & we would never let an animal suffer so when it gets to that stage if someone wants to be put out of misery you should have that option.
I think the legislation was brought about by the plight of a woman from BC with ALS who wanted help to die, couldn't do it herself & if got assistance the person who helped her would be charged with murder.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that you managed to get off the highway safely , hopefully it was just a stone


We think that's all it was. It's fine now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Me, too! I was ready to give the dealership an ear full. It's fine now. Being new, I shouldn't be having an issues with it, and have had several.


Good whatever was causing the problem is gone without you spending$$


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just in case you dont get back on Cathy I'd like to wish you a???? Happy birthday ????for tomorrow , although it could be nearly tomorrow for you now ????hope you have a lovely day ????


Happy Birthday Cathy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Time to get off here & get to it.
I’ve invited company for supper doing ham, cabbage rolls( from the freezer), scalloped potatoes & Christmas pudding so pretty easy meal


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I missed most of last weeks tea party. This week should be another busy one. I attended a wedding for Bella's oldest sister yesterday. The entire family was in the wedding with Bella being a flower girl. She was pulled in a wagon for the first half of the way down the aisle. When the wagon was stopped one of the attendants helped Bella out of the wagon and we all got to witness Bella walk for the first time since March, before her stroke and brain bleed surgery. It was precious and not very many dry eyes in the church. It was a fun wedding and reception. My entire family attended as we all love Bella and her family. We were actually helping this family before Bella was even conceived as one of the older daughters has had immune system problems since she was 3 years old. It was an incredible day in so many ways. Of course we are delighted for the bride and groom as well.


Such a blessing!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Not a fan of that kind of excitement either.....glad it seems to have self healed!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was such a relief- I was really put out when I discovered that the tracking I had forked out so many $'s for, did not work within NZ, only until the parcel got here at International Sorting.


We can pay for tracking here on packages, but if it is leaving the country, the tracking is only good here in the USA, not any further.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you use those, it would be a little tricky to measure by the cup. 1.5 cups =300 grams


They could be cut into approximate quarters, though it would be time consuming to do. Easier to measure, and about the same size then.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My grandma had a photo album full of post cards, most are over 100 years old. It's a pretty small book so I've kept that & before Mom died, her & I went through the old photo albums & put on all the names she knew, thank goodness or they would be useless. I like digital photos as you can take many & don't need storage but I would like to get names in them. I've been saying that for a couple of years & it hasn't happened yet. Maybe this winter?


It is time consuming to do but worth it. If you get the chance to do it, let me know and I will walk you through how I have "labeled" mine. I may go through and make copies and actually put names on the front of the photos, also, keeping the original only labeled in the file notes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When we were growing up there was a chocolate bar called Cuban lunch, that's where they get their name.
> You would think with the chips & peanuts they'd be salty are just good. Maybe the salt cuts the sweet a bit?


I'm sure the salt cuts the sweet. When I ate toasted marshmallows, I would put them between potato chips to eat them. Mmmm! But to sweet now, regardless.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't you have them in stores in the US? I checked & amazon sells them there but in Australia they are $100's????
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=butterscotch+chips+for+baking


Yes, we have them. Sometimes we can even get cinnamon chips.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good whatever was causing the problem is gone without you spending$$


 :sm24: Hopefully it wouldn't have cost us anything, as it's under warranty, but if it was a stone, it would be our cost to pay.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We can pay for tracking here on packages, but if it is leaving the country, the tracking is only good here in the USA, not any further.


I've tracked gifts to Canada, England, and NZ through international USPS.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How crazy is that? Why would t it work in NZ?


I have yet to find out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's my problem, been in the same house for 35 years????


 :sm24: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> We can pay for tracking here on packages, but if it is leaving the country, the tracking is only good here in the USA, not any further.


Here as long as a person has the tracking number ,you can track the parcel from point of origin to your doorstep


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We also have "advance directives" saying what interventions we want to have.
> Recently a "right to die" legislation was passed here but I think you have to be of sound mind & 2 doctors have to sign off on it.
> My personal opinion is we should treat people with the same compassion as animals & we would never let an animal suffer so when it gets to that stage if someone wants to be put out of misery you should have that option.
> I think the legislation was brought about by the plight of a woman from BC with ALS who wanted help to die, couldn't do it herself & if got assistance the person who helped her would be charged with murder.


I seem to recall, Parliament here has been debating something similar. I know there have been well broadcast cases of terminally ill people protesting that it is their right to choose.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We can pay for tracking here on packages, but if it is leaving the country, the tracking is only good here in the USA, not any further.


And it sure puts up the cost!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here as long as a person has the tracking number ,you can track the parcel from point of origin to your doorstep


I had all the paper work- but it did not help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I missed most of last weeks tea party. This week should be another busy one. I attended a wedding for Bella's oldest sister yesterday. The entire family was in the wedding with Bella being a flower girl. She was pulled in a wagon for the first half of the way down the aisle. When the wagon was stopped one of the attendants helped Bella out of the wagon and we all got to witness Bella walk for the first time since March, before her stroke and brain bleed surgery. It was precious and not very many dry eyes in the church. It was a fun wedding and reception. My entire family attended as we all love Bella and her family. We were actually helping this family before Bella was even conceived as one of the older daughters has had immune system problems since she was 3 years old. It was an incredible day in so many ways. Of course we are delighted for the bride and groom as well.


I saw your post on FB, it was amazing to see you walk the isle. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you for the idea, will have to look into this.... and really like your mantra, it's a good one to keep in mind. Because we homeschooled and all of our children were avid readers we ended up collecting a lot of books.....I had the kids go through them this past summer and most of them took quite a few. Wouldn't think so to look at it though. My Texas girls will want some too I'm thinking. One of them is coming for Christmas so will have her see if there's any she wants. Only trouble is she's flying so I'm thinking whatever she does want will stay until someone drives. Crazy right? We have so many blessings hardly know what to do with them! And in the end it's sll stuff.
> And one more thing, would anyone have any clue what to do with Dutch children's books? I've looked at selling them online before but wasn't really successful. At one point had a bit of an online conversation with a book seller in Amsterdam I think but he wasn't terribly helpful. My mom wanted me to learn to read Dutch, so after we immigrated and I had learned to read English, she started me on learning to read in Dutch. She got little how to books from my grandpa which had been used to teach my father how to read. They are very old and actually quite cute and quaint. But in this modern world would anyone be interested in such things? My kids won't be they can't even understand or speak Dutch! Like Julie said I have a lot of bits and pieces....????


Do you have an International School anywhere near? Seattle maybe? 
Books can be sent Media mail to family in Texas, it's sooooo much cheaper, I sent a 30# box for like $6, it's a little higher now but probably still doable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yup, when my aunt died she had several photo albums of postcards from various trips. My dad had told my mom, you can't throw those out! They have to go back to family in Holland! Yeah, don't ask me why he thought that....my poor mom, so I took them home and dumped them. He thought that with all her photo albums too, but I took those as well and now I'm sorting through them. I think that was a win/win for my dear mother but a lose/lose for me! ????????


Lol!  Yes, I don't want cards that I've give, back, I told Cousins wife to throw any I gave away. 
Lol, yes, I think she got the better end of that deal. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yup, my DH did t want one on his hat, but these are for little guys and so I'm thinking Pom poms, but not too big!


Little ones don't mind pom poms. :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Taking digital photos of keepsakes before disposing of them may be a compromise. I take photos of the great grands masterpieces. Dispose of the actual masterpiece, but still have the digital photo.


Bonnie7591 said:


> My grandma had a photo album full of post cards, most are over 100 years old. It's a pretty small book so I've kept that & before Mom died, her & I went through the old photo albums & put on all the names she knew, thank goodness or they would be useless. I like digital photos as you can take many & don't need storage but I would like to get names in them. I've been saying that for a couple of years & it hasn't happened yet. Maybe this winter?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've tracked gifts to Canada, England, and NZ through international USPS.


Hmm. The 2 I've sent, I was told it would only track here


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here as long as a person has the tracking number ,you can track the parcel from point of origin to your doorstep


I can here, as long as it's in country. When I sent to you, I was told it would only track until it left USA .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it sure puts up the cost!


Yes, though I didn't think it was too bad. Could have been much more. I expected it to be higher. I'm sure it's more expensive where you are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, though I didn't think it was too bad. Could have been much more. I expected it to be higher. I'm sure it's more expensive where you are.


Especially as I was having to pay in pounds Sterling!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My son wants a pom pom on his hat and he's 22, they are quite fashionable here with pom poms on for both young males and females and me I'm making myself a set in mustard colour, hat and scarf not sure wether I will make a pom pom or use a fur one but it will definitely have a pom pom on ????


 :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Thank you, that's my point exactly. The California one allows you to choose which of 3 or 4 different things which can be carried out and the option of nothing. Nothing to me is like sticking your head in the sand and wishing. My aunt had a stroke back in the mid-80's, and spent something like 2 or 3 years in a darkened room, in hospital, with a feeding tube, in a vegative state just this side of brain dead. She would never have wanted to exist that way. She played the piano and had run a bar for years in St. Louis and she was full of life and full of the dickens, as Grandma would say. Plus, lucky for my uncle that he was a government worker, so there was very little out of pocket expense. But, a normal family in this day and age would go bankrupt with the hospital bills. I appreciate the religious beliefs around all this, but I was speaking about those who want DNRs and that maybe it is a good time to get it off their plate.


That would be awful for everyone involved, I can't imagine my family coming to visit me in a roughly vegetative state for years, I'd haunt whichever family member made that decision, and not nicely like Marley.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, exactly. I was just talking to one of my RN friends & she says it amazes her how some people fill out those forms. Recently someone 96 requested a full code, she said, could you imagine what would be left of frail bones after CPR????


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> To my way of thinking there is a very big difference to DNR and euthanasia. I have major concerns with taking actions to shorten someone's life but no concerns with no intervention (including but not restricted to DNR) -especially in an ongoing situation. This should be up to the individual to decide for themselves. This is where advance directives are good as you can give an indication of what you would want done if you aren't able to make decisions fo yourself. Here (and I assume in most other places) they are legally binding and must be followed (unless of course they ask for something illegal).


If a close family member challenges the dnr, it's sometime over ruled.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We can pay for tracking here on packages, but if it is leaving the country, the tracking is only good here in the USA, not any further.


I've used the customs number to track packages through customs in other countries. They'll tell you that it won't track but it depends on the software that the other country is using, most are pretty standard now though. Insurance should be trackable the whole way also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jinx said:


> Taking digital photos of keepsakes before disposing of them may be a compromise. I take photos of the great grands masterpieces. Dispose of the actual masterpiece, but still have the digital photo.


Now that's a fabulous idea!!!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm caught up with you all, so I think I'll go get a few things done. See you all later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm caught up with you all, so I think I'll go get a few things done. See you all later.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Matthew's latest drawing


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Matthew's latest drawing


Beautiful!! Has he ever thought of being a contractor who designs logos?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> If a close family member challenges the dnr, it's sometime over ruled.


Its the same here with the donor cards , if a person carries a donor card the doctors still have to ask the next of kin and if they refuse nothing can be done , so this card scheme is a bit pointless , there was talk that they were going to change the law but ive not heard if they have


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We can pay for tracking here on packages, but if it is leaving the country, the tracking is only good here in the USA, not any further.


I think it depends on how you send them and where they are going. I have just gotten updates on those sent to Canada and the UK. The one in the UK is now just leaving Heathrow for Staffs. The one in Canada is just inside the border. Both were sent with USPS with tracking which automatically comes with insurance. With any kind of luck, both packages will arrive in plenty of time for Christmas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, we have them. Sometimes we can even get cinnamon chips.


I've never heard of those. We get chocolate, white, peanut butter & butterscotch. We also can get storm bits but they go rancid quickly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've tracked gifts to Canada, England, and NZ through international USPS.


We can get that too but it's ridiculously expensive


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Taking digital photos of keepsakes before disposing of them may be a compromise. I take photos of the great grands masterpieces. Dispose of the actual masterpiece, but still have the digital photo.


That's a great idea


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That would be awful for everyone involved, I can't imagine my family coming to visit me in a roughly vegetative state for years, I'd haunt whichever family member made that decision, and not nicely like Marley.


My step-dads mom existed like that for 2 years. Not what I would call living, by the time she died she was just a bedsore ridden skeleton


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Beautiful!! Has he ever thought of being a contractor who designs logos?


That's a great idea. The latest drawing would sure be good for something like that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its the same here with the donor cards , if a person carries a donor card the doctors still have to ask the next of kin and if they refuse nothing can be done , so this card scheme is a bit pointless , there was talk that they were going to change the law but ive not heard if they have


It's the same here


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had to do the same thing for both parents too Fan. Very hard but so glad I could do it for them.


Fan said:


> It certainly is a good thing. I had to make that decision for both my parents, it was the hardest decision and saddest thing I have ever had to face, but in the end it was the right one. I had POwer of Attorney over property and welfare and so pleased I did it for them with their blessing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The same from me too Cathy/Sugar Sugar. I've been super busy again with getting gifts made for knitting groups and not commenting as much. Hope you have a fabulous birthday!


Swedenme said:


> Just in case you dont get back on Cathy I'd like to wish you a???? Happy birthday ????for tomorrow , although it could be nearly tomorrow for you now ????hope you have a lovely day ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I didn’t tell you my alter ego Grace put in an appearance yesterday????????????I was putting the recycling in the greenhouse & there was ice on the doorstep & my foot went down between the greenhouse & the step( DH left it like that as it’s on skids & he can hook a chain on to move it) & I fell out the door. I’m so lucky I didn’t break my ankle. It’s a little sore today but I’m sure counting my blessings & im glad no one was watching ????

I got all the Christmas presents sorted this morning & except for some cash to add to my kids packages I’m good???? I have one more pair of socks I want to complete but if they don’t get done that will still be OK. 
DS1 stopped by this morning to pick up a box of the Cuban lunch cookies & brought me the fish hooks he made that I wanted for my brother. He makes them from lead, he melts & casts, adds a hook & then paints them. You then thread rubber “legs “ on the hook to use them 
DIL had ordered a Quilting cutting mat online for her mom & thought the dimensions were in inches but they were in centimetres so it’s not at all what she wanted & the return postage is nuts. Anyway I had a new one that I got as a bonus when I bought some other Quilting gadgets that I don’t need so passed that along, one more thing out of my house????So a bonus for both of us.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Not such a good day today - went up to my uncle's and found that he had passed away during the night. I'm not sad for him really as latterly he had an existence not a life, and he would have hated having to be in hospital so he has been spared that. Probably have to be a post mortem as he hadn't been near a doctor for years and it was a sudden death, (although at 86 you would think it wasn't unexpected) but I suppose they have to do things correctly. Now that he's gone it means I am the eldest in my side of the family and that's a funny feeling.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially as I was having to pay in pounds Sterling!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've used the customs number to track packages through customs in other countries. They'll tell you that it won't track but it depends on the software that the other country is using, most are pretty standard now though. Insurance should be trackable the whole way also.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Matthew's latest drawing[/quo
> 
> ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I think it depends on how you send them and where they are going. I have just gotten updates on those sent to Canada and the UK. The one in the UK is now just leaving Heathrow for Staffs. The one in Canada is just inside the border. Both were sent with USPS with tracking which automatically comes with insurance. With any kind of luck, both packages will arrive in plenty of time for Christmas.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Almost forgot, Happy Birthday, Cathy. Hope you have a great day
I have supper organized, just need to get off my butt & make biscuits so they are ready to bake.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My step-dads mom existed like that for 2 years. Not what I would call living, by the time she died she was just a bedsore ridden skeleton


What a painful way to exist.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had to do the same thing for both parents too Fan. Very hard but so glad I could do it for them.


I had to do that for my Step-Dad too. The doctor was quite upset that we refused surgery to amputate his lower leg but he had just had enough.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't tell you my alter ego Grace put in an appearance yesterday????????????I was putting the recycling in the greenhouse & there was ice on the doorstep & my foot went down between the greenhouse & the step( DH left it like that as it's on skids & he can hook a chain on to move it) & I fell out the door. I'm so lucky I didn't break my ankle. It's a little sore today but I'm sure counting my blessings & im glad no one was watching ????
> 
> I got all the Christmas presents sorted this morning & except for some cash to add to my kids packages I'm good???? I have one more pair of socks I want to complete but if they don't get done that will still be OK.
> DS1 stopped by this morning to pick up a box of the Cuban lunch cookies & brought me the fish hooks he made that I wanted for my brother. He makes them from lead, he melts & casts, adds a hook & then paints them. You then thread rubber "legs " on the hook to use them
> DIL had ordered a Quilting cutting mat online for her mom & thought the dimensions were in inches but they were in centimetres so it's not at all what she wanted & the return postage is nuts. Anyway I had a new one that I got as a bonus when I bought some other Quilting gadgets that I don't need so passed that along, one more thing out of my house????So a bonus for both of us.


I'm so glad you weren't hurt. Put on arnica on it. Can you put something removable between the step and door? Like a piece of 2x4? Just something to fill the gap between so yours it DGDs foot can't get caught.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They are in the grocery stores; very common.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't you have them in stores in the US? I checked & amazon sells them there but in Australia they are $100's????
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=butterscotch+chips+for+baking


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Matthew's latest drawing


Wow, that is magnificent! Matthew, you get better and better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not such a good day today - went up to my uncle's and found that he had passed away during the night. I'm not sad for him really as latterly he had an existence not a life, and he would have hated having to be in hospital so he has been spared that. Probably have to be a post mortem as he hadn't been near a doctor for years and it was a sudden death, (although at 86 you would think it wasn't unexpected) but I suppose they have to do things correctly. Now that he's gone it means I am the eldest in my side of the family and that's a funny feeling.


I am so sorry for your loss, Kate.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, wow, glad you are ok!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Today would have been Dad's 81st birthday. I'm missing him, but rejoicing he is in a wonderful place.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I’m home! Much easier drive, few trucks, no construction.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not such a good day today - went up to my uncle's and found that he had passed away during the night. I'm not sad for him really as latterly he had an existence not a life, and he would have hated having to be in hospital so he has been spared that. Probably have to be a post mortem as he hadn't been near a doctor for years and it was a sudden death, (although at 86 you would think it wasn't unexpected) but I suppose they have to do things correctly. Now that he's gone it means I am the eldest in my side of the family and that's a funny feeling.


So very sad at his passing. He is now at peace. It will feel awfully weird if I ended up being the eldest in my family, but I guess it could happen. My condolences to you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't get much accomplished, I got a shower and the double doors from the living room to the dinning room painted finally, I've had them taped for a month, oh well, it's done now. I just ate breakfast, it's only 1 pm in the afternoon. lol
I think I'll knit and watch something other than the Cowboys football game, the 
Colts are killing us, but the Cowboys are helping them. :sm22:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't tell you my alter ego Grace put in an appearance yesterday????????????I was putting the recycling in the greenhouse & there was ice on the doorstep & my foot went down between the greenhouse & the step( DH left it like that as it's on skids & he can hook a chain on to move it) & I fell out the door. I'm so lucky I didn't break my ankle. It's a little sore today but I'm sure counting my blessings & im glad no one was watching ????
> 
> I got all the Christmas presents sorted this morning & except for some cash to add to my kids packages I'm good???? I have one more pair of socks I want to complete but if they don't get done that will still be OK.
> DS1 stopped by this morning to pick up a box of the Cuban lunch cookies & brought me the fish hooks he made that I wanted for my brother. He makes them from lead, he melts & casts, adds a hook & then paints them. You then thread rubber "legs " on the hook to use them
> DIL had ordered a Quilting cutting mat online for her mom & thought the dimensions were in inches but they were in centimetres so it's not at all what she wanted & the return postage is nuts. Anyway I had a new one that I got as a bonus when I bought some other Quilting gadgets that I don't need so passed that along, one more thing out of my house????So a bonus for both of us.


I'm glad you didn't break your ankle. It can happen so quickly, so you were lucky.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Matthew's latest drawing


Ooh, that would make a lovely Christmas card Matthew!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My step-dads mom existed like that for 2 years. Not what I would call living, by the time she died she was just a bedsore ridden skeleton


That's beyond sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't tell you my alter ego Grace put in an appearance yesterday????????????I was putting the recycling in the greenhouse & there was ice on the doorstep & my foot went down between the greenhouse & the step( DH left it like that as it's on skids & he can hook a chain on to move it) & I fell out the door. I'm so lucky I didn't break my ankle. It's a little sore today but I'm sure counting my blessings & im glad no one was watching ????
> 
> I got all the Christmas presents sorted this morning & except for some cash to add to my kids packages I'm good???? I have one more pair of socks I want to complete but if they don't get done that will still be OK.
> DS1 stopped by this morning to pick up a box of the Cuban lunch cookies & brought me the fish hooks he made that I wanted for my brother. He makes them from lead, he melts & casts, adds a hook & then paints them. You then thread rubber "legs " on the hook to use them
> DIL had ordered a Quilting cutting mat online for her mom & thought the dimensions were in inches but they were in centimetres so it's not at all what she wanted & the return postage is nuts. Anyway I had a new one that I got as a bonus when I bought some other Quilting gadgets that I don't need so passed that along, one more thing out of my house????So a bonus for both of us.


 :sm06: I'm glad you didn't do more damage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not such a good day today - went up to my uncle's and found that he had passed away during the night. I'm not sad for him really as latterly he had an existence not a life, and he would have hated having to be in hospital so he has been spared that. Probably have to be a post mortem as he hadn't been near a doctor for years and it was a sudden death, (although at 86 you would think it wasn't unexpected) but I suppose they have to do things correctly. Now that he's gone it means I am the eldest in my side of the family and that's a funny feeling.


I'm sorry Kate, but now you know why you felt compelled to wait until to day to go over. Sending hugs from afar, but he's probably quite happy to be with the rest of the family that has gone before and as you say, he's not in a hospital or just existing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Not such a good day today - went up to my uncle's and found that he had passed away during the night. I'm not sad for him really as latterly he had an existence not a life, and he would have hated having to be in hospital so he has been spared that. Probably have to be a post mortem as he hadn't been near a doctor for years and it was a sudden death, (although at 86 you would think it wasn't unexpected) but I suppose they have to do things correctly. Now that he's gone it means I am the eldest in my side of the family and that's a funny feeling.


So sorry to hear that sad news, but as you say he's been spared a hospital admission which he would have hated. This is probably exactly how he wanted to go. Condolences to all your family.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Matthew's latest drawing


That's stunning Matthew.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> What a painful way to exist.


Yes, dreadful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences Kate on the passing of your uncle. You were so good to him even though he wasn't keen on company. 


Poledra65 said:


> I'm sorry Kate, but now you know why you felt compelled to wait until to day to go over. Sending hugs from afar, but he's probably quite happy to be with the rest of the family that has gone before and as you say, he's not in a hospital or just existing.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Its the same here with the donor cards , if a person carries a donor card the doctors still have to ask the next of kin and if they refuse nothing can be done , so this card scheme is a bit pointless , there was talk that they were going to change the law but ive not heard if they have


They're supposed to be going for an opt out instead of opt in system, but relatives will still be able to over ride it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> So sorry to hear that sad news, but as you say he's been spared a hospital admission which he would have hated. This is probably exactly how he wanted to go. Condolences to all your family.


From me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CATHY!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Cathy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't tell you my alter ego Grace put in an appearance yesterday????????????I was putting the recycling in the greenhouse & there was ice on the doorstep & my foot went down between the greenhouse & the step( DH left it like that as it's on skids & he can hook a chain on to move it) & I fell out the door. I'm so lucky I didn't break my ankle. It's a little sore today but I'm sure counting my blessings & im glad no one was watching ????
> 
> I got all the Christmas presents sorted this morning & except for some cash to add to my kids packages I'm good???? I have one more pair of socks I want to complete but if they don't get done that will still be OK.
> DS1 stopped by this morning to pick up a box of the Cuban lunch cookies & brought me the fish hooks he made that I wanted for my brother. He makes them from lead, he melts & casts, adds a hook & then paints them. You then thread rubber "legs " on the hook to use them
> DIL had ordered a Quilting cutting mat online for her mom & thought the dimensions were in inches but they were in centimetres so it's not at all what she wanted & the return postage is nuts. Anyway I had a new one that I got as a bonus when I bought some other Quilting gadgets that I don't need so passed that along, one more thing out of my house????So a bonus for both of us.


Glad you didnt break any bones Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Not such a good day today - went up to my uncle's and found that he had passed away during the night. I'm not sad for him really as latterly he had an existence not a life, and he would have hated having to be in hospital so he has been spared that. Probably have to be a post mortem as he hadn't been near a doctor for years and it was a sudden death, (although at 86 you would think it wasn't unexpected) but I suppose they have to do things correctly. Now that he's gone it means I am the eldest in my side of the family and that's a funny feeling.


So sorry to hear your sad news Kate , hopefully he just passed away in his sleep


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not such a good day today - went up to my uncle's and found that he had passed away during the night. I'm not sad for him really as latterly he had an existence not a life, and he would have hated having to be in hospital so he has been spared that. Probably have to be a post mortem as he hadn't been near a doctor for years and it was a sudden death, (although at 86 you would think it wasn't unexpected) but I suppose they have to do things correctly. Now that he's gone it means I am the eldest in my side of the family and that's a funny feeling.


Oh dear Kate, condolences to you and family. Yes it is a blessing but very sad too. You have been a wonderful niece to him in these last years of his life.
It certainly is a strange feeling when you become the eldest in your side. Warmest hugs from my family to yours.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> Oh dear Kate, condolences to you and family. Yes it is a blessing but very sad too. You have been a wonderful niece to him in these last years of his life.
> It certainly is a strange feeling when you become the eldest in your side. Warmest hugs from my family to yours.


It was strange for me when I became the eldest female in my family. My husband didn't understand at all. Now my uncle is dead I'm the eldest in the family. Not sure I'll ever get used to it.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Me too, the eldest. So weird. DH has a neice and 2 nephews but we have been estranged for years, so he is the eldest too. 
We are getting that rain they talked about. Everything looks much better outside and I see 4 oranges on our old orange tree.
Life is good. Happy birthday, Cathy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, condolences on the loss of your uncle. Understand! Existing is not living.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, HAPPY BIRTHDAY ????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you all for the lovely Christmas cards, as they come in, I've been putting them around the door into the dining room, I'll take a photo of them all when I'm done, it looks lovely.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are there any areas that were settled by Dutch people? Maybe there's a Dutch cultural Center that would want them? Maybe someone at the local library could tell you where they might be useful. It would be a shame for them to just get junked.
> I've been trying to get rid of some stuff the past year. I've never really been a pack rat, expect for craft supplies????but one of the neighbors put their mom in a nursing home & his response to her stash was "what the hell was she going to do with all this shit" so I've been trying hard to downsize but like Kaye said the other day, when you are feeling proud you've downsized, someone gifts you several garbage bags more & since people have found out I'm involved in Bags of Love & donate lots of stuff that keeps happening.. at least I'm somewhat more organized with stuff.


Hmmmm i will have to checkinto this....Lynden is a Dutch settlement town close to the Canadian border ....I wonder if they have a museum.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Y


Bonnie7591 said:


> My grandma had a photo album full of post cards, most are over 100 years old. It's a pretty small book so I've kept that & before Mom died, her & I went through the old photo albums & put on all the names she knew, thank goodness or they would be useless. I like digital photos as you can take many & don't need storage but I would like to get names in them. I've been saying that for a couple of years & it hasn't happened yet. Maybe this winter?


I hear you. I was going to do that this past summer when my dad came for a visit....didn't work out so well for me....and yes, names and a bit of a story would be so helpful. Especially for my kids. Some aren't interested but quite a few are.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> To my way of thinking there is a very big difference to DNR and euthanasia. I have major concerns with taking actions to shorten someone's life but no concerns with no intervention (including but not restricted to DNR) -especially in an ongoing situation. This should be up to the individual to decide for themselves. This is where advance directives are good as you can give an indication of what you would want done if you aren't able to make decisions fo yourself. Here (and I assume in most other places) they are legally binding and must be followed (unless of course they ask for something illegal).


Exactly


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't you have them in stores in the US? I checked & amazon sells them there but in Australia they are $100's????
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=butterscotch+chips+for+baking


Oh goodness yes we have them...was trying to figure it out for Aussie and Kiwi friends


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's my problem, been in the same house for 35 years????


Yes moving does help a ton.. though I purged after the last move it seems we drug far too much along. and for some reason stuff accumulates. bringing photos, embroidery supplies and knitting supplies from my mom and aunt didn't help!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> We can pay for tracking here on packages, but if it is leaving the country, the tracking is only good here in the USA, not any further.


I did get tracking on all my passport info all the way to Quebec. And since i had directed i needed a signature upon their reception i got an actual name as well as the time it was signed. that was through UPS. Might be different?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Do you have an International School anywhere near? Seattle maybe?
> Books can be sent Media mail to family in Texas, it's sooooo much cheaper, I sent a 30# box for like $6, it's a little higher now but probably still doable.


Another good idea! I knew I could count on TP!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> If a close family member challenges the dnr, it's sometime over ruled.


Yes, my son in law is an intensive care nurse and he has seen relatives get upset over the dnr and over ruled it.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Matthew's latest drawing


I really like that!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't tell you my alter ego Grace put in an appearance yesterday????????????I was putting the recycling in the greenhouse & there was ice on the doorstep & my foot went down between the greenhouse & the step( DH left it like that as it's on skids & he can hook a chain on to move it) & I fell out the door. I'm so lucky I didn't break my ankle. It's a little sore today but I'm sure counting my blessings & im glad no one was watching ????
> 
> I got all the Christmas presents sorted this morning & except for some cash to add to my kids packages I'm good???? I have one more pair of socks I want to complete but if they don't get done that will still be OK.
> DS1 stopped by this morning to pick up a box of the Cuban lunch cookies & brought me the fish hooks he made that I wanted for my brother. He makes them from lead, he melts & casts, adds a hook & then paints them. You then thread rubber "legs " on the hook to use them
> DIL had ordered a Quilting cutting mat online for her mom & thought the dimensions were in inches but they were in centimetres so it's not at all what she wanted & the return postage is nuts. Anyway I had a new one that I got as a bonus when I bought some other Quilting gadgets that I don't need so passed that along, one more thing out of my house????So a bonus for both of us.


Wow you are very fortunate. Good thing you didn't break anything. That would certainly cramp your style!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Very nice hat!


Thank you


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Not such a good day today - went up to my uncle's and found that he had passed away during the night. I'm not sad for him really as latterly he had an existence not a life, and he would have hated having to be in hospital so he has been spared that. Probably have to be a post mortem as he hadn't been near a doctor for years and it was a sudden death, (although at 86 you would think it wasn't unexpected) but I suppose they have to do things correctly. Now that he's gone it means I am the eldest in my side of the family and that's a funny feeling.


Oh my i am so sorry to hear this. Yes, glad he was spared the hospital but still unexpected...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CATHY!!!


And from me!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Me too, the eldest. So weird. DH has a neice and 2 nephews but we have been estranged for years, so he is the eldest too.
> We are getting that rain they talked about. Everything looks much better outside and I see 4 oranges on our old orange tree.
> Life is good. Happy birthday, Cathy.


Glad you are getting rain. We also are getting much needed moisture. Will be interesting to see how much we actually get.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't tell you my alter ego Grace put in an appearance yesterday????????????I was putting the recycling in the greenhouse & there was ice on the doorstep & my foot went down between the greenhouse & the step( DH left it like that as it's on skids & he can hook a chain on to move it) & I fell out the door. I'm so lucky I didn't break my ankle. It's a little sore today but I'm sure counting my blessings & im glad no one was watching ????
> 
> I got all the Christmas presents sorted this morning & except for some cash to add to my kids packages I'm good???? I have one more pair of socks I want to complete but if they don't get done that will still be OK.
> DS1 stopped by this morning to pick up a box of the Cuban lunch cookies & brought me the fish hooks he made that I wanted for my brother. He makes them from lead, he melts & casts, adds a hook & then paints them. You then thread rubber "legs " on the hook to use them
> DIL had ordered a Quilting cutting mat online for her mom & thought the dimensions were in inches but they were in centimetres so it's not at all what she wanted & the return postage is nuts. Anyway I had a new one that I got as a bonus when I bought some other Quilting gadgets that I don't need so passed that along, one more thing out of my house????So a bonus for both of us.


Glad your ankle isn't broken - a close call right enough!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Before I sign off did any of you see the Queen Mab Cowl by Kelly McClure on Ravelry? Very pretty and free until Jan 15


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Cathy! (Sugarsugar).....pun intended!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Another good idea! I knew I could count on TP!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm home! Much easier drive, few trucks, no construction.


Glad you are safely home. Glad you got to see family


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, my son in law is an intensive care nurse and he has seen relatives get upset over the dnr and over ruled it.


Sad, I can understand if there is a 75% chance they'll walk out and have good quality of life, but otherwise, the person who's life it is should have the last word, even if it's in writing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I didn't get much accomplished, I got a shower and the double doors from the living room to the dinning room painted finally, I've had them taped for a month, oh well, it's done now. I just ate breakfast, it's only 1 pm in the afternoon. lol
> I think I'll knit and watch something other than the Cowboys football game, the
> Colts are killing us, but the Cowboys are helping them. :sm22:


We went to breakfast at the local VFW. Then came home and caught up here and we both napped all afternoon. I just put Swiss steak in the instant pot. I won't get anything else done, either. Still tired.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Before I sign off did any of you see the Queen Mab Cowl by Kelly McClure on Ravelry? Very pretty and free until Jan 15


I got that one into my library yesterday. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Cathy! (Sugarsugar).....pun intended!


 :sm04: Now that's a great card Kate!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sorry Kate, but now you know why you felt compelled to wait until to day to go over. Sending hugs from afar, but he's probably quite happy to be with the rest of the family that has gone before and as you say, he's not in a hospital or just existing.


I'm glad he called Kate and told her not to try going with the possibility of icy roads. As he was found today, at least it wasn't a week after. I know Kate would have felt really bad had that happened. Hugs, Kate.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Me too, the eldest. So weird. DH has a neice and 2 nephews but we have been estranged for years, so he is the eldest too.
> We are getting that rain they talked about. Everything looks much better outside and I see 4 oranges on our old orange tree.
> Life is good. Happy birthday, Cathy.


So glad you are getting needed rain.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Not such a good day today - went up to my uncle's and found that he had passed away during the night. I'm not sad for him really as latterly he had an existence not a life, and he would have hated having to be in hospital so he has been spared that. Probably have to be a post mortem as he hadn't been near a doctor for years and it was a sudden death, (although at 86 you would think it wasn't unexpected) but I suppose they have to do things correctly. Now that he's gone it means I am the eldest in my side of the family and that's a funny feeling.


So sorry for your loss but a blessing for him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you all for the lovely Christmas cards, as they come in, I've been putting them around the door into the dining room, I'll take a photo of them all when I'm done, it looks lovely.


Mine just went out. Sorry I'm late. :sm12: Between 2 weeks of on again, off again migraines and fibro fog, I just couldn't get anything to work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Y
> 
> I hear you. I was going to do that this past summer when my dad came for a visit....didn't work out so well for me....and yes, names and a bit of a story would be so helpful. Especially for my kids. Some aren't interested but quite a few are.


Are you planning to visit him soon? If so, take some with you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I did get tracking on all my passport info all the way to Quebec. And since i had directed i needed a signature upon their reception i got an actual name as well as the time it was signed. that was through UPS. Might be different?


I don't know. I just know I couldn't track it a couple of years ago.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My parcel of wool, finally got to my doorstep- it has done the trip twice- Post Office claimed first time the address was incomplete- forked out for tracking this time- denim colours through to green, dyed for my by Desiree Ross in Scotland- 50% merino 50% silk. will make a simple shawl/scarf from it.


Quite the World traveller, pity you couldn't have been with the parcel, lol! Do like the colours should be beautiful when knitted up Julie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sad, I can understand if there is a 75% chance they'll walk out and have good quality of life, but otherwise, the person who's life it is should have the last word, even if it's in writing.


My uncle had a DNR. Copy wasn't handy so squad had to resuscitate. Had to wait 24 hours before it could be followed. My cousin had a fit that my aunt was going to follow the DNR. Aunt was second wife. Cousin got over ruled. Uncle was more than ready to go. He had been telling me for months that I should never get old. You could see he was ready.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not such a good day today - went up to my uncle's and found that he had passed away during the night. I'm not sad for him really as latterly he had an existence not a life, and he would have hated having to be in hospital so he has been spared that. Probably have to be a post mortem as he hadn't been near a doctor for years and it was a sudden death, (although at 86 you would think it wasn't unexpected) but I suppose they have to do things correctly. Now that he's gone it means I am the eldest in my side of the family and that's a funny feeling.


Sorry about your day today. If though, as you said, not the worst thing for him, still a rather shocking experience. My wasn't to hot either. My younger brother called to tell me he was going to the Mayo clinic Tuesday to have a complicated abscess removed that was part of surgery for a badly infected gall bladder and now CA has shown up on a CT scan. We are not close, but I recently sent him a birthday card. He has lost a lot of weight, had back surgery earlier in the year and has just finished up some rigorous chemo. He described himself as frail. I am sad for him. He was choked up on the phone.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Yikes page 28 already..... so far behind let’s see how far I can read to till my eyelids drop.

Thanks Sam and Ladies a couple of interesting recipes Sam not sure if I’ll have time to make any this week or not. Am planning on making a lentil soup tomorrow, would make it now but having a very early morning showing tomorrow so don’t want to make a mess in the kitchen. As of tomorrow night my house will be off the market, will re-list in the Spring, hopefully then it will sell.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Almost forgot, Happy Birthday, Cathy. Hope you have a great day
> I have supper organized, just need to get off my butt & make biscuits so they are ready to bake.


Happy birthday from me too, Cathy :sm11:

Bonnie, glad you didn't break the ankle. Those mishaps happen so quickly!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We went to breakfast at the local VFW. Then came home and caught up here and we both napped all afternoon. I just put Swiss steak in the instant pot. I won't get anything else done, either. Still tired.


Some days just zap the strength out of one, relax and enjoy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad he called Kate and told her not to try going with the possibility of icy roads. As he was found today, at least it wasn't a week after. I know Kate would have felt really bad had that happened. Hugs, Kate.


Yes, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, that would make a lovely Christmas card Matthew!


We are taking it to the printer tomorrow and I am going to see if I can get it back by Wednesday. He sold some of his cards at church two weeks ago as well as today. Our pastor says he can bring them Wednesday evening this week as well. That is why I am going to try to get them by Wednesday. The drawing was a doodle he started last Sunday morning during church and finished it at the wedding and reception yesterday. I am really enjoying the drawing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mine just went out. Sorry I'm late. :sm12: Between 2 weeks of on again, off again migraines and fibro fog, I just couldn't get anything to work.


That's okay Tami, it makes it so much more exciting to watch the mailbox for more cards to trickle in, makes the excitemet last longer. :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Forgot to say Sorlenna posted on Facebook. She is in Kentucky!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My uncle had a DNR. Copy wasn't handy so squad had to resuscitate. Had to wait 24 hours before it could be followed. My cousin had a fit that my aunt was going to follow the DNR. Aunt was second wife. Cousin got over ruled. Uncle was more than ready to go. He had been telling me for months that I should never get old. You could see he was ready.


Sad that cousin didn't honor the last wishes, I see that the best and worst in people come out at times like that, some people get caught up in the grief and can't see past their own pain to see or understand the persons wishes.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Cathy. May your special day be filled with many blessings of love and happiness.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sorry about your day today. If though, as you said, not the worst thing for him, still a rather shocking experience. My wasn't to hot either. My younger brother called to tell me he was going to the Mayo clinic Tuesday to have a complicated abscess removed that was part of surgery for a badly infected gall bladder and now CA has shown up on a CT scan. We are not close, but I recently sent him a birthday card. He has lost a lot of weight, had back surgery earlier in the year and has just finished up some rigorous chemo. He described himself as frail. I am sad for him. He was choked up on the phone.


So sorry for your DB, I hope that they are able to get rid of the cancer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are taking it to the printer tomorrow and I am going to see if I can get it back by Wednesday. He sold some of his cards at church two weeks ago as well as today. Our pastor says he can bring them Wednesday evening this week as well. That is why I am going to try to get them by Wednesday. The drawing was a doodle he started last Sunday morning during church and finished it at the wedding and reception yesterday. I am really enjoying the drawing.


That's great! :sm24: 
I think it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Forgot to say Sorlenna posted on Facebook. She is in Kentucky!!!


I saw that last night, it's so exciting!! I can't wait to hear all about it when she gets back to us.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> Decided to wait and go up to my DU's tomorrow although we have no snow, but there is (allegedly!) freezing rain causing the roads to be icy. It's certainly blowing a hooley out there just now, but the forecast for tomorrow is a bit better.
> DIL just sent me photos and video of Caitlin's ballet/tap show this morning - not a real production just showing the parents what they are doing.


Oh, they're both gorgeous. Why is it that when I see little ones photo's it make me smile and feel happy. Who knows, it just does. ????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

machriste said:


> Sorry about your day today. If though, as you said, not the worst thing for him, still a rather shocking experience. My wasn't to hot either. My younger brother called to tell me he was going to the Mayo clinic Tuesday to have a complicated abscess removed that was part of surgery for a badly infected gall bladder and now CA has shown up on a CT scan. We are not close, but I recently sent him a birthday card. He has lost a lot of weight, had back surgery earlier in the year and has just finished up some rigorous chemo. He described himself as frail. I am sad for him. He was choked up on the phone.


Sorry you had such sad news. I hope his treatment is successful.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sad that cousin didn't honor the last wishes, I see that the best and worst in people come out at times like that, some people get caught up in the grief and can't see past their own pain to see or understand the persons wishes.


Does it ever bring out the best and worst at these times. The people who were with our SIL and inherited her estate, were angry with us for not visiting SIL in her last days. She specifically stated that we not attend, as she would get terribly upset seeing my husband, he is so alike in looks as his brother, her deceased husband , it freaked her out when we did visit. Those people did not understand, and now we have lost their friendship sadly. SIL turned away from us, and that really hurt but we knew her mind was going so regarded her wishes. At these times you need to put your own feelings aside and honour that persons choices, really hard but for the best.

Am really enjoying receiving the cards from our tea party folks, they are sitting amongst my angel dolls and look super, thank you everyone very much.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Sam since the opening. ? I hope he’s ok.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Does it ever bring out the best and worst at these times. The people who were with our SIL and inherited her estate, were angry with us for not visiting SIL in her last days. She specifically stated that we not attend, as she would get terribly upset seeing my husband, he is so alike in looks as his brother, her deceased husband , it freaked her out when we did visit. Those people did not understand, and now we have lost their friendship sadly. SIL turned away from us, and that really hurt but we knew her mind was going so regarded her wishes. At these times you need to put your own feelings aside and honour that persons choices, really hard but for the best.
> 
> Am really enjoying receiving the cards from our tea party folks, they are sitting amongst my angel dolls and look super, thank you everyone very much.


That's too bad, they should have had more regard for how she felt about seeing your DH, and being her friend should have understood.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> here is a site with a lot of graphs to knit by. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's too bad, they should have had more regard for how she felt about seeing your DH, and being her friend should have understood.


Yes and as the Northern English saying goes. There's nowt as queer as folk!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all about keeping your stainless steel stuff bright and shiny and fingerprint free. --- sam

https://thewhoot.com/tips/clean-stainless-steel


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

A


Maatje said:


> Thank you for the idea, will have to look into this.... and really like your mantra, it's a good one to keep in mind. Because we homeschooled and all of our children were avid readers we ended up collecting a lot of books.....I had the kids go through them this past summer and most of them took quite a few. Wouldn't think so to look at it though. My Texas girls will want some too I'm thinking. One of them is coming for Christmas so will have her see if there's any she wants. Only trouble is she's flying so I'm thinking whatever she does want will stay until someone drives. Crazy right? We have so many blessings hardly know what to do with them! And in the end it's sll stuff.
> And one more thing, would anyone have any clue what to do with Dutch children's books? I've looked at selling them online before but wasn't really successful. At one point had a bit of an online conversation with a book seller in Amsterdam I think but he wasn't terribly helpful. My mom wanted me to learn to read Dutch, so after we immigrated and I had learned to read English, she started me on learning to read in Dutch. She got little how to books from my grandpa which had been used to teach my father how to read. They are very old and actually quite cute and quaint. But in this modern world would anyone be interested in such things? My kids won't be they can't even understand or speak Dutch! Like Julie said I have a lot of bits and pieces....????


We have German schools where children can attend on Saturdays, (in the City) not sure if there are any Dutch schools but might be worthwhile to check it out in your area. Would be a shame for them to end up in the garbage.
I have several of my daughters that her Oma and aunties gave her throughout her life, plus she has several that she had been buying online. 
I will also have to go through hers and decide what to do with them. I'll read those that I haven't, those that I have I can pass onto several friends.
So many immigrant families children don't learn their parents languages anymore, sad in many ways but it is what it is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks lovely Julie - and it will be so soft and warm. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My parcel of wool, finally got to my doorstep- it has done the trip twice- Post Office claimed first time the address was incomplete- forked out for tracking this time- denim colours through to green, dyed for my by Desiree Ross in Scotland- 50% merino 50% silk. will make a simple shawl/scarf from it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sunday evening - I'm just now starting to read the new ktp. not sure how much I will be commenting. --- sam


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> Not such a good day today - went up to my uncle's and found that he had passed away during the night. I'm not sad for him really as latterly he had an existence not a life, and he would have hated having to be in hospital so he has been spared that. Probably have to be a post mortem as he hadn't been near a doctor for years and it was a sudden death, (although at 86 you would think it wasn't unexpected) but I suppose they have to do things correctly. Now that he's gone it means I am the eldest in my side of the family and that's a funny feeling.


Condolences on your uncles passing Kate. Sad as it's just before Christmas.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't tell you my alter ego Grace put in an appearance yesterday????????????I was putting the recycling in the greenhouse & there was ice on the doorstep & my foot went down between the greenhouse & the step( DH left it like that as it's on skids & he can hook a chain on to move it) & I fell out the door. I'm so lucky I didn't break my ankle. It's a little sore today but I'm sure counting my blessings & im glad no one was watching ????
> 
> I got all the Christmas presents sorted this morning & except for some cash to add to my kids packages I'm good???? I have one more pair of socks I want to complete but if they don't get done that will still be OK.
> DS1 stopped by this morning to pick up a box of the Cuban lunch cookies & brought me the fish hooks he made that I wanted for my brother. He makes them from lead, he melts & casts, adds a hook & then paints them. You then thread rubber "legs " on the hook to use them
> DIL had ordered a Quilting cutting mat online for her mom & thought the dimensions were in inches but they were in centimetres so it's not at all what she wanted & the return postage is nuts. Anyway I had a new one that I got as a bonus when I bought some other Quilting gadgets that I don't need so passed that along, one more thing out of my house????So a bonus for both of us.


Ooh you were very lucky you didn't hurt yourself or worse break your ankle or leg..... take better care of yourself Bonnie, accidents happen so fast. 
Don't I know it.....


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Great drawing Mathew.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Cathy.
????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't tell you my alter ego Grace put in an appearance yesterday????????????I was putting the recycling in the greenhouse & there was ice on the doorstep & my foot went down between the greenhouse & the step( DH left it like that as it's on skids & he can hook a chain on to move it) & I fell out the door. I'm so lucky I didn't break my ankle. It's a little sore today but I'm sure counting my blessings & im glad no one was watching ????
> 
> I got all the Christmas presents sorted this morning & except for some cash to add to my kids packages I'm good???? I have one more pair of socks I want to complete but if they don't get done that will still be OK.
> DS1 stopped by this morning to pick up a box of the Cuban lunch cookies & brought me the fish hooks he made that I wanted for my brother. He makes them from lead, he melts & casts, adds a hook & then paints them. You then thread rubber "legs " on the hook to use them
> DIL had ordered a Quilting cutting mat online for her mom & thought the dimensions were in inches but they were in centimetres so it's not at all what she wanted & the return postage is nuts. Anyway I had a new one that I got as a bonus when I bought some other Quilting gadgets that I don't need so passed that along, one more thing out of my house????So a bonus for both of us.


I am so glad you did not break it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not such a good day today - went up to my uncle's and found that he had passed away during the night. I'm not sad for him really as latterly he had an existence not a life, and he would have hated having to be in hospital so he has been spared that. Probably have to be a post mortem as he hadn't been near a doctor for years and it was a sudden death, (although at 86 you would think it wasn't unexpected) but I suppose they have to do things correctly. Now that he's gone it means I am the eldest in my side of the family and that's a funny feeling.


Hugs for you Kate- always sad when someone passes- no matter how much you logic- age- they lived a good life- etc., And it is an odd feeling when you realise you have become the older generation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Cathy! (Sugarsugar).....pun intended!


I will hang on your coat tails, Kate! Happy, happy Birthday Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Quite the World traveller, pity you couldn't have been with the parcel, lol! Do like the colours should be beautiful when knitted up Julie.


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Cathy! (Sugarsugar).....pun intended!


This is perfect. Happy Birthday Wishes, Cathy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorry you had such sad news. I hope his treatment is successful.


From me too, Marilyn!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> sunday evening - I'm just now starting to read the new ktp. not sure how much I will be commenting. --- sam


We miss you and want you to take care of yourself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that looks lovely Julie - and it will be so soft and warm. --- sam


Thanks Sam! It certainly is beautifully soft- literally silky- been out doing some shopping- more treats for Christmas!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! You were so lucky! Hope you won't be too sore.


Swedenme said:


> Glad you didnt break any bones Bonnie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely pattern Maatje. Thank you for the heads up on it; I've downloaded it for sure.


Maatje said:


> Before I sign off did any of you see the Queen Mab Cowl by Kelly McClure on Ravelry? Very pretty and free until Jan 15


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sorry about your day today. If though, as you said, not the worst thing for him, still a rather shocking experience. My wasn't to hot either. My younger brother called to tell me he was going to the Mayo clinic Tuesday to have a complicated abscess removed that was part of surgery for a badly infected gall bladder and now CA has shown up on a CT scan. We are not close, but I recently sent him a birthday card. He has lost a lot of weight, had back surgery earlier in the year and has just finished up some rigorous chemo. He described himself as frail. I am sad for him. He was choked up on the phone.


Will keep your DB in my thoughts


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOLOL....good one Kate....again happy b-day Cathy!


KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Cathy! (Sugarsugar).....pun intended!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sad that cousin didn't honor the last wishes, I see that the best and worst in people come out at times like that, some people get caught up in the grief and can't see past their own pain to see or understand the persons wishes.


He did comply. Hi I know he just wasn't ready to let his dad go.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to go knit awhile. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They should be with the chocolate chips in the baking aisle in the supermarket.


Definitely not in the baking aisle here. Will check the international aisles today and the US sweet shop if no success in the supermarkets. 
A google search hinted that at some point recently Caramel Bits available which would work-but only Woolworths had them on the list and out of stock. And of the 3 main supermarkets here Woolworths is the one that is not at my local centre.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> He did comply. Hi I know he just wasn't ready to let his dad go.


Understandable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes and as the Northern English saying goes. There's nowt as queer as folk!


That's for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't you have them in stores in the US? I checked & amazon sells them there but in Australia they are $100's????
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=butterscotch+chips+for+baking


Don't think I will be trying them somehow at that price!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We also have "advance directives" saying what interventions we want to have.
> Recently a "right to die" legislation was passed here but I think you have to be of sound mind & 2 doctors have to sign off on it.
> My personal opinion is we should treat people with the same compassion as animals & we would never let an animal suffer so when it gets to that stage if someone wants to be put out of misery you should have that option.
> I think the legislation was brought about by the plight of a woman from BC with ALS who wanted help to die, couldn't do it herself & if got assistance the person who helped her would be charged with murder.


I don't agree with putting people out their misery by death. But anything to keep them comfortable and a right to refuse any treatment at all. Including the right to refuse fluids (though the thinking when I was last working was that a small amount of fluids given under the skin was beneficial for comfort even when the plan was to allow someone to pass away. Under a palliative care situation then I have no issues with how much pain relief is needed to control pain. And if the amount required results in death I have no problems. Just with giving it or something similar with the goal of ending someones life. And the right to refuse to eat as well (not talking of psychiatric issues) and definitely to refuse tube feeding etc.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, so sorry about your brothers news. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, hope you feel better soon. Must be hard to deal with FM flare and migraine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If a close family member challenges the dnr, it's sometime over ruled.


Can't do that here. Of course if not of sound mind or likely to have been coerced into signing the paper work that is a different issue- and the only grounds on which the advance directive can be legally overturned.
Here we have 2 options- we can saw ahead of time what we do and don't want done and/or designate medical power of attorney's. 
Your written orders take precedence over what the person holding the POA says (this is not POA for general issues just medical). While you can put down a number of POAs only the first one on the list willing to act has the say. So I am number one on Mum's list. If I can be got hold off and am willing to act then my sister and brother have no legal say. I cannot tell them to do something contrary to what Mum has already said. And all 3 of us on her POA list agree with her orders. 
And family members have no legal say if they don't have the POA- hopefully they will be involved in discussions but that is all.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Pearl's girls did a great job on the hat. Pretty quilt, too.


Thank you.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> My dad had a DNR, they told Marla they could resuscitate, she told the no, that they needed to follow his living will, and she was right, at that point he was tired and ready, the fact that he'd lived another 5 yrs after 8 bypass and a valve was a miracle in itself.


My mother also had a DNR if she had a stroke. My sister & she both lied about checking up on each other. Mother laid 3 days on the floor ,when daughter was called to go check. She checked and called 911. Had full code done, and mother lived on a bag lunch for several years until she died of MRSA. She knew all the information etc. No DNR could be found until several years later after Mother died. Her security box with wills etc. went missing until daughter had stolen everything that she could get then there was nothing left to divide. . . Brother was P.O.A. and not notified until full code had been done against mother's wishes. Always ways for family to fight anything.
I'm glad that you followed your Mom's wishes and have a clean conscience.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> My son wants a pom pom on his hat and he's 22, they are quite fashionable here with pom poms on for both young males and females and me I'm making myself a set in mustard colour, hat and scarf not sure wether I will make a pom pom or use a fur one but it will definitely have a pom pom on ????


You probably will not be trying to fit ski helmets on top of hats. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm checking in. Life has gotten in the way and I have a lot to catch up. You're already on page 31 and here I am on page 1. Some good recipes, Sam. I'm going to try the chicken recipes one day. It's good to have the summary too because I have missed so much. Thank you for that.

I'm sorry to hear that some of you have been unwell. Julie, I hope you can get help sorting out the dog problem. It must be such a worry for you. That yarn you got is beautiful. I'm sure you'll make something lovely.


I'm going to start reading now.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My grandma had a photo album full of post cards, most are over 100 years old. It's a pretty small book so I've kept that & before Mom died, her & I went through the old photo albums & put on all the names she knew, thank goodness or they would be useless. I like digital photos as you can take many & don't need storage but I would like to get names in them. I've been saying that for a couple of years & it hasn't happened yet. Maybe this winter?


A friend of mine took all the old postcards and had them printed on cloth; then she made a beautiful quilt of all the love notes between her parents.
She printed the front and the back of the cards. Just offering food for thought.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm so glad you weren't hurt. Put on arnica on it. Can you put something removable between the step and door? Like a piece of 2x4? Just something to fill the gap between so yours it DGDs foot can't get caught.


Yes, I should. I've never stepped in it before, my foot just slid on some ice at the door frame. I will sure be more careful about it now. I'm definitely counting my blessings as I sure could have wrecked myself????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not such a good day today - went up to my uncle's and found that he had passed away during the night. I'm not sad for him really as latterly he had an existence not a life, and he would have hated having to be in hospital so he has been spared that. Probably have to be a post mortem as he hadn't been near a doctor for years and it was a sudden death, (although at 86 you would think it wasn't unexpected) but I suppose they have to do things correctly. Now that he's gone it means I am the eldest in my side of the family and that's a funny feeling.


Condolences on your loss. Quite a shock for you to find him but at that age, what a good way to go, so much better than ending up in a hospital or nursing home. 
I know what you mean about seeming strange to be the older generation of your family. I have lots of first cousins who are older, some with kids older than me but it sure seemed strange when all the aunts & uncles were gone. I do have 2 aunts left on my Step-fathers side but no blood relatives


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Cathy!


Happy Birthday Cathy from me also.
:sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, exactly! That's no way to "live", it's just existing & my family knows I sure don't want that. We also have living wills that state that.


What is the difference of a Living will and a DNR and Advanced Directives?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh goodness yes we have them...was trying to figure it out for Aussie and Kiwi friends


????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Before I sign off did any of you see the Queen Mab Cowl by Kelly McClure on Ravelry? Very pretty and free until Jan 15


I did see that, it's so pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mine just went out. Sorry I'm late. :sm12: Between 2 weeks of on again, off again migraines and fibro fog, I just couldn't get anything to work.


Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My uncle had a DNR. Copy wasn't handy so squad had to resuscitate. Had to wait 24 hours before it could be followed. My cousin had a fit that my aunt was going to follow the DNR. Aunt was second wife. Cousin got over ruled. Uncle was more than ready to go. He had been telling me for months that I should never get old. You could see he was ready.


I was talking this summer with my cousin in Medicine Hat, her brother has set the record for the most stents of anyone in Alberta, I think it's 19????anyway, they can't do anything more for him & she said he has a paper posted on his fridge for paramedics so they know he has a DNR


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sorry about your day today. If though, as you said, not the worst thing for him, still a rather shocking experience. My wasn't to hot either. My younger brother called to tell me he was going to the Mayo clinic Tuesday to have a complicated abscess removed that was part of surgery for a badly infected gall bladder and now CA has shown up on a CT scan. We are not close, but I recently sent him a birthday card. He has lost a lot of weight, had back surgery earlier in the year and has just finished up some rigorous chemo. He described himself as frail. I am sad for him. He was choked up on the phone.


Oh, no, I hope the Mayo clinic can help him. Even if you aren't close it's still hard when your family member is sick


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

KateB said:


> Not such a good day today - went up to my uncle's and found that he had passed away during the night. I'm not sad for him really as latterly he had an existence not a life, and he would have hated having to be in hospital so he has been spared that. Probably have to be a post mortem as he hadn't been near a doctor for years and it was a sudden death, (although at 86 you would think it wasn't unexpected) but I suppose they have to do things correctly. Now that he's gone it means I am the eldest in my side of the family and that's a funny feeling.


Sorry about your Uncle Passing. It was shocking when I realized that DH & I and brother are the elders in our family now. It takes on a whole new meaning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sad that cousin didn't honor the last wishes, I see that the best and worst in people come out at times like that, some people get caught up in the grief and can't see past their own pain to see or understand the persons wishes.


Sometimes I think people just can't believe the time has come. When Mom was sick, my brother still lived with her ( he was 21 & receiving from a bad car accident so not working) & he would go out partying & not bother to let her know he wasn't coming home. I kept after him to keep her informed so she wouldn't worry & not sleep. Anyway, about 3 weeks before she died she was really poor & he said to me "she's going to die, isn't she". I wanted to smack him, I'd been telling him that for months but it just didn't sink in.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> I did get tracking on all my passport info all the way to Quebec. And since i had directed i needed a signature upon their reception i got an actual name as well as the time it was signed. that was through UPS. Might be different?


I paid for return and signed receipt to the Govt. The card came back stamped with a generic 'received' stamp, w/o a name.
.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> sunday evening - I'm just now starting to read the new ktp. not sure how much I will be commenting. --- sam


Good to see you posting. We were just wondering if you were OK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't agree with putting people out their misery by death. But anything to keep them comfortable and a right to refuse any treatment at all. Including the right to refuse fluids (though the thinking when I was last working was that a small amount of fluids given under the skin was beneficial for comfort even when the plan was to allow someone to pass away. Under a palliative care situation then I have no issues with how much pain relief is needed to control pain. And if the amount required results in death I have no problems. Just with giving it or something similar with the goal of ending someones life. And the right to refuse to eat as well (not talking of psychiatric issues) and definitely to refuse tube feeding etc.


I was only meaning if someone wants to be "put out of their misery", not euthanasia.
I think palliative care has vastly improved since my parents have died but it used to drive me nuts that people couldn't have all the pain control they needed. When my BILs Dad was dying, he was very restless & obviously in pain & they were told he had to wait another hour before more morphine as too much would depress his heart beat & he might die????, at that stage it would have been a good thing.
I was just talking to my cousin Kathy, she has had the palliative care doctor visit every couple of weeks & he's very good, has told her they will give her whatever she needs in the way of pain control


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> A friend of mine took all the old postcards and had them printed on cloth; then she made a beautiful quilt of all the love notes between her parents.
> She printed the front and the back of the cards. Just offering food for thought.


That's a great idea


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is the difference of a Living will and a DNR and Advanced Directives?


I think it's basically the same thing but not sure


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Definitely not in the baking aisle here. Will check the international aisles today and the US sweet shop if no success in the supermarkets.
> A google search hinted that at some point recently Caramel Bits available which would work-but only Woolworths had them on the list and out of stock. And of the 3 main supermarkets here Woolworths is the one that is not at my local centre.


I didn't know that 'Woolworths' still existed, except as in 'Payless Shoe'.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Our friends just left, we had a really good supper & visit.
I got about 1/2 my gifts wrapped this afternoon. Maybe tomorrow I will get that finished up


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, hope you feel better soon. Must be hard to deal with FM flare and migraine.


It wasn't so much a painful FM flare as more brain fog and sensitive skin. The painful part was the migraines. I have been fortunate enough not to have a nasty FM flare for a while now. I just couldn't think straight, and everything I tried to do went wrong. Cards are all mailed, except for a couple that I need new addresses for. I took today as a down day. The only thing accomplished was cooking supper. We both napped all afternoon, and have been watching Christmas movies on TV. Tomorrow I need to get busy and clean house and figure out what to buy everyone. And a celebration of life in the evening. Nephew's DFIL passed last weekend. Going for nephew and his family. Only met DFIL a couple of times.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon.


Other than being very tired, I'm mostly fine now. My massage therapist works miracles. I also had a thought about the migraines, and will be tracking them in the future. Might be hormone related.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well as expected no luck with finding any chips other than the normal dark, milk and white chocolate we can always get. I will be near a Woolworths tonight so will try there (it is big one so might have more chance).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its the same here with the donor cards , if a person carries a donor card the doctors still have to ask the next of kin and if they refuse nothing can be done , so this card scheme is a bit pointless , there was talk that they were going to change the law but ive not heard if they have


The same goes here for donations I've just discovered. I hadn't realised that-but as we all agree then it won't be an issue. But the senior kext of kin has the say which means if everyone else including yourself wants to donate your organs and the senior next of kin is against it then nothing can be done by the look of things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not such a good day today - went up to my uncle's and found that he had passed away during the night. I'm not sad for him really as latterly he had an existence not a life, and he would have hated having to be in hospital so he has been spared that. Probably have to be a post mortem as he hadn't been near a doctor for years and it was a sudden death, (although at 86 you would think it wasn't unexpected) but I suppose they have to do things correctly. Now that he's gone it means I am the eldest in my side of the family and that's a funny feeling.


Condolences to you Kate- and what a shock for you finding him. But what a lovely way for him to go. 
It must seem odd to you to be the oldest. Does that mean that his funeral is your responsibility?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So very sad at his passing. He is now at peace. It will feel awfully weird if I ended up being the eldest in my family, but I guess it could happen. My condolences to you all.


Once Mum goes I will be the oldest of our direct line- but she does have a nephew and 2 nieces older than me whom we very rarely see so in theory I won't be. Only at funerals. 
Dads side would be unlikely as a lot of his nieces and nephews are round my age


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sorry Kate, but now you know why you felt compelled to wait until to day to go over. Sending hugs from afar, but he's probably quite happy to be with the rest of the family that has gone before and as you say, he's not in a hospital or just existing.


Yes, good point- he may have been there for a week otherwise.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes I think people just can't believe the time has come. When Mom was sick, my brother still lived with her ( he was 21 & receiving from a bad car accident so not working) & he would go out partying & not bother to let her know he wasn't coming home. I kept after him to keep her informed so she wouldn't worry & not sleep. Anyway, about 3 weeks before she died she was really poor & he said to me "she's going to die, isn't she". I wanted to smack him, I'd been telling him that for months but it just didn't sink in.


Oh dear. 
I knew my mom was ready, I told her she'd be fine and she nodded no, I knew then that it was time to let her go, I was 19 and the hardest thing I ever had to do was tell my mom it was okay to go, then to pray that God would take her and not let her suffer. He answered that prayer swiftly and I'll be forever grateful for that, no matter whatever else I come up against. 
Okay, enough maudlin topic. 
I think David and I have Christmas Eve sorted, I'm going to make a bunch of finger type foods and we'll just nibble the night away, I guess I should start writing down my ideas so I know what I need to pick up at the grocer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It wasn't so much a painful FM flare as more brain fog and sensitive skin. The painful part was the migraines. I have been fortunate enough not to have a nasty FM flare for a while now. I just couldn't think straight, and everything I tried to do went wrong. Cards are all mailed, except for a couple that I need new addresses for. I took today as a down day. The only thing accomplished was cooking supper. We both napped all afternoon, and have been watching Christmas movies on TV. Tomorrow I need to get busy and clean house and figure out what to buy everyone. And a celebration of life in the evening. Nephew's DFIL passed last weekend. Going for nephew and his family. Only met DFIL a couple of times.


Condolences on the loss of DN's DFIL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mine just went out. Sorry I'm late. :sm12: Between 2 weeks of on again, off again migraines and fibro fog, I just couldn't get anything to work.


The migraines are bad enough- they leave me in a fog let alone with the fibro fog as well. Hope they have disappeared now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My uncle had a DNR. Copy wasn't handy so squad had to resuscitate. Had to wait 24 hours before it could be followed. My cousin had a fit that my aunt was going to follow the DNR. Aunt was second wife. Cousin got over ruled. Uncle was more than ready to go. He had been telling me for months that I should never get old. You could see he was ready.


Glad your cousin was over ruled. And yes without the DNR being available they have no choice now but to resuscitate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I need to get ready to head out. 
My Monday night group has its Christmas meal tonight so need to get the stuff together and head out soon. And then I will going to pick up David who arrives for almost 3 weeks.
Started organising an early 60th for David. 6th January the day before he heads back up to Cairns for 6 months. He will have his 60th up there by himself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sorry about your day today. If though, as you said, not the worst thing for him, still a rather shocking experience. My wasn't to hot either. My younger brother called to tell me he was going to the Mayo clinic Tuesday to have a complicated abscess removed that was part of surgery for a badly infected gall bladder and now CA has shown up on a CT scan. We are not close, but I recently sent him a birthday card. He has lost a lot of weight, had back surgery earlier in the year and has just finished up some rigorous chemo. He described himself as frail. I am sad for him. He was choked up on the phone.


Not easy news even when you aren't close. Hopefully the chemo will have worked for him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I need to get ready to head out.
> My Monday night group has its Christmas meal tonight so need to get the stuff together and head out soon. And then I will going to pick up David who arrives for almost 3 weeks.
> Started organising an early 60th for David. 6th January the day before he heads back up to Cairns for 6 months. He will have his 60th up there by himself.


Enjoy your get together, it will be good that David will be home for the holidays and celebrating his birthday while he's home is a great idea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm checking in. Life has gotten in the way and I have a lot to catch up. You're already on page 31 and here I am on page 1. Some good recipes, Sam. I'm going to try the chicken recipes one day. It's good to have the summary too because I have missed so much. Thank you for that.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that some of you have been unwell. Julie, I hope you can get help sorting out the dog problem. It must be such a worry for you. That yarn you got is beautiful. I'm sure you'll make something lovely.
> 
> I'm going to start reading now.


At the moment it seems the dog problem is going from bad to worse. It is so hard on Ringo- and my nerves. The yarn is a real treat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Sorry about your day today. If though, as you said, not the worst thing for him, still a rather shocking experience. My wasn't to hot either. My younger brother called to tell me he was going to the Mayo clinic Tuesday to have a complicated abscess removed that was part of surgery for a badly infected gall bladder and now CA has shown up on a CT scan. We are not close, but I recently sent him a birthday card. He has lost a lot of weight, had back surgery earlier in the year and has just finished up some rigorous chemo. He described himself as frail. I am sad for him. He was choked up on the phone.


Sorry to hear about your brother Marilyn , do hope the treatment works


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Forgot to say Sorlenna posted on Facebook. She is in Kentucky!!!


I saw that , hopefully she will tell us all about it in the new year


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> You probably will not be trying to fit ski helmets on top of hats. :sm24:


Sadly I think my skiing days are over


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Yikes page 28 already..... so far behind let's see how far I can read to till my eyelids drop.
> 
> Thanks Sam and Ladies a couple of interesting recipes Sam not sure if I'll have time to make any this week or not. Am planning on making a lentil soup tomorrow, would make it now but having a very early morning showing tomorrow so don't want to make a mess in the kitchen. As of tomorrow night my house will be off the market, will re-list in the Spring, hopefully then it will sell.


Maybe if this is the last showing before you take it off the market, this will turn out to be the one who buys it. Who knows? Best of luck!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I missed most of last weeks tea party. This week should be another busy one. I attended a wedding for Bella's oldest sister yesterday. The entire family was in the wedding with Bella being a flower girl. She was pulled in a wagon for the first half of the way down the aisle. When the wagon was stopped one of the attendants helped Bella out of the wagon and we all got to witness Bella walk for the first time since March, before her stroke and brain bleed surgery. It was precious and not very many dry eyes in the church. It was a fun wedding and reception. My entire family attended as we all love Bella and her family. We were actually helping this family before Bella was even conceived as one of the older daughters has had immune system problems since she was 3 years old. It was an incredible day in so many ways. Of course we are delighted for the bride and groom as well.


I saw that on FB... how wonderful to see Bella walking.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> She is lovely Kate , and so is her little top


RE Caitlin doing ballet... ditto, she sure is a cutie. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Its his sugar levels, thyroid levels , and dizzy spells , had more blood tests this week and in to see the doctor on Thursday after they decide what can be done , I think he is deteriorating mentally too , so they are going to do some tests on that come the new year


I hope the doctors can help get this sorted out for him. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is a real battler- but her muscular system is failing, she does still manage to knit small items.
> It will be tiring in this heat- although I know your's can get so much worse!!!!


Sorry to hear about your friend.

I hope the heat wasnt too bad... we have had lowish temperatures the last few days, around 20-22c but very high humidity. Ugh.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Talking to David. Last week he went to church and a lady there said she had a granny flat. Today He checked with her and He is taking it. The cost is slightly less than He thought he would be needing to pay. And this includes electricity and internet and is furnished with almost everything that David was thinking He would need to get.
> Double bed so when I go somewhere for me to stay and she has a spare room so if Maryanne goes up she can stay there.
> In the suburb He is currently in which is close to work.
> The lady is even picking him up from the airport when He returns in January.
> ...


Hope you find the decorations. The granny flat sounds ideal for David. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> So it is like chocolate is it?- that is what I assumed which is why I just can't think of what to substitute. Not sure that we have the wafers either.


I just thought I would look online for the Hersheys butterscotch chips..... hahahha so Amazon has 6 packets for $230. to Australia.!! HAHAHA

Anyway I am thinking keep an eye out for Aldi who sometimes have US chocolates in their specials.. they had some a few months ago but I not sure if they had the butterscotch...

https://www.amazon.com.au/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=butterscotch+chips


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> It wasn't so much a painful FM flare as more brain fog and sensitive skin. The painful part was the migraines. I have been fortunate enough not to have a nasty FM flare for a while now. I just couldn't think straight, and everything I tried to do went wrong. Cards are all mailed, except for a couple that I need new addresses for. I took today as a down day. The only thing accomplished was cooking supper. We both napped all afternoon, and have been watching Christmas movies on TV. Tomorrow I need to get busy and clean house and figure out what to buy everyone. And a celebration of life in the evening. Nephew's DFIL passed last weekend. Going for nephew and his family. Only met DFIL a couple of times.


Sorry for your family loss. May they have the peace that only God can provide.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thankyou everyone for the Birthday wishes. I had a good day. Well 2 days really...lol. Sunday the family came over for the day and I got some lovely presents and they did lunch and also a very yummy Lemon Meringue Pie from the Cheesecake shop. :sm11: 

Today I worked at my volunteering and it was our last for the year knitting/craft group day so we had a lovely afternoon tea of Christmas cookies, sausage rolls, mini homemade quiches and some yummy cakes and lollies. 

When I got home later today DD and kids came over again so I got to spend an hour with the children again. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Not such a good day today - went up to my uncle's and found that he had passed away during the night. I'm not sad for him really as latterly he had an existence not a life, and he would have hated having to be in hospital so he has been spared that. Probably have to be a post mortem as he hadn't been near a doctor for years and it was a sudden death, (although at 86 you would think it wasn't unexpected) but I suppose they have to do things correctly. Now that he's gone it means I am the eldest in my side of the family and that's a funny feeling.


Oh I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Cathy! (Sugarsugar).....pun intended!


LOL. I love the card! You do such a great job finding the right card Kate.

And on that note I am off to bed as it's after 11pm and I need to be up by 6.30 in the morning.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Caitlin doing ballet... ditto, she sure is a cutie. :sm11:


Isn't it wonderful to see the young ones enjoying special things in life. It will too soon be over, now she is pretty innocent looking. Very pretty top that you made. I asked my GD about a ballet sweater when she was taking lessons. She said "no thank you Meme" I'm always too hot. Can't you see I don't like too many clothes. . . . She was dressed for spring yesterday when it was 35 degrees. DGD has already given up on ballet now starting "Snow board" training and Hockey Skating. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend.
> 
> I hope the heat wasnt too bad... we have had lowish temperatures the last few days, around 20-22c but very high humidity. Ugh.


Still 26 in my bedroom- that is why I am not sleeping!
I did get the errands done that I needed, though, the papers are into the Ministry, and I bumped into a new friend who has invited me round for Christmas at the Retirement Village she lives in, I thought that very kind of her, and have accepted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just thought I would look online for the Hersheys butterscotch chips..... hahahha so Amazon has 6 packets for $230. to Australia.!! HAHAHA
> 
> Anyway I am thinking keep an eye out for Aldi who sometimes have US chocolates in their specials.. they had some a few months ago but I not sure if they had the butterscotch...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com.au/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=butterscotch+chips


That is a crazy price- what are they shipping you? Gold Bars?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone for the Birthday wishes. I had a good day. Well 2 days really...lol. Sunday the family came over for the day and I got some lovely presents and they did lunch and also a very yummy Lemon Meringue Pie from the Cheesecake shop. :sm11:
> 
> Today I worked at my volunteering and it was our last for the year knitting/craft group day so we had a lovely afternoon tea of Christmas cookies, sausage rolls, mini homemade quiches and some yummy cakes and lollies.
> 
> When I got home later today DD and kids came over again so I got to spend an hour with the children again. :sm11:


So glad it was a great two days!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Condolences on the loss of DN's DFIL.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> The migraines are bad enough- they leave me in a fog let alone with the fibro fog as well. Hope they have disappeared now.


Gone for now, thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Sorry for your family loss. May they have the peace that only God can provide.


Thank you


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind thoughts re my brother. It’s a wait and see now.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> A friend of mine took all the old postcards and had them printed on cloth; then she made a beautiful quilt of all the love notes between her parents.
> She printed the front and the back of the cards. Just offering food for thought.


Sweet idea


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I need to get ready to head out.
> My Monday night group has its Christmas meal tonight so need to get the stuff together and head out soon. And then I will going to pick up David who arrives for almost 3 weeks.
> Started organising an early 60th for David. 6th January the day before he heads back up to Cairns for 6 months. He will have his 60th up there by himself.


Have fun at your supper.
Good that David can be home over the holidays


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was only meaning if someone wants to be "put out of their misery", not euthanasia.
> I think palliative care has vastly improved since my parents have died but it used to drive me nuts that people couldn't have all the pain control they needed. When my BILs Dad was dying, he was very restless & obviously in pain & they were told he had to wait another hour before more morphine as too much would depress his heart beat & he might die????, at that stage it would have been a good thing.
> I was just talking to my cousin Kathy, she has had the palliative care doctor visit every couple of weeks & he's very good, has told her they will give her whatever she needs in the way of pain control


I do think palliative care has improved. Good your cousin has a good doctor. I was just wondering how she was doing.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Not caught up yet, but need to re arrange some stuff as we are getting some of the new windows today! Kind of crazy so soon before the general hubbub here, but these days when you can actually get someone to do something, one just takes whatever time frame they give and work with it. Supposed to be 50 here today so shouldn’t be too bad having one side of the house windows out. Have a great day all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Maybe if this is the last showing before you take it off the market, this will turn out to be the one who buys it. Who knows? Best of luck!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I do think palliative care has improved. Good your cousin has a good doctor. I was just wondering how she was doing.


She's having more pain & goes today for a CT of her neck & head as she's been having a lot of headaches. Up until now she's been doing pretty good, considering. I was afraid she wouldn't make it until Christmas but so far so good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Not caught up yet, but need to re arrange some stuff as we are getting some of the new windows today! Kind of crazy so soon before the general hubbub here, but these days when you can actually get someone to do something, one just takes whatever time frame they give and work with it. Supposed to be 50 here today so shouldn't be too bad having one side of the house windows out. Have a great day all.


I hope they don't make too much mess for you to deal with while trying to get ready for the holidays & all your company


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was only meaning if someone wants to be "put out of their misery", not euthanasia.
> I think palliative care has vastly improved since my parents have died but it used to drive me nuts that people couldn't have all the pain control they needed. When my BILs Dad was dying, he was very restless & obviously in pain & they were told he had to wait another hour before more morphine as too much would depress his heart beat & he might die????, at that stage it would have been a good thing.
> I was just talking to my cousin Kathy, she has had the palliative care doctor visit every couple of weeks & he's very good, has told her they will give her whatever she needs in the way of pain control


Son got his own bottles of morphine to use when needed


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I just thought I would look online for the Hersheys butterscotch chips..... hahahha so Amazon has 6 packets for $230. to Australia.!! HAHAHA
> 
> Anyway I am thinking keep an eye out for Aldi who sometimes have US chocolates in their specials.. they had some a few months ago but I not sure if they had the butterscotch...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com.au/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=butterscotch+chips


How can they ever think of charging so much no matter how far they have to travel? Does anyone buy them?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Other than being very tired, I'm mostly fine now. My massage therapist works miracles. I also had a thought about the migraines, and will be tracking them in the future. Might be hormone related.


Glad you feel better hope it continues


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Last week DIL was down & out for 3 days with a nasty cold/flu, she said she’s never felt so awful. Thankfully no one else in the house has caught it.
Tomorrow our bowling team was to have supper together but our hostess just messaged to say her DH has come down with this same bug so I’ve volunteered to host supper. Fortunately the house is clean so I just have to figure out what to cook. I have a lasagna in the freezer but I’m not sure it’s big enough to feed everyone, will have to think about that


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

A tad tired so hope to have a lazy day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just thought I would look online for the Hersheys butterscotch chips..... hahahha so Amazon has 6 packets for $230. to Australia.!! HAHAHA
> 
> Anyway I am thinking keep an eye out for Aldi who sometimes have US chocolates in their specials.. they had some a few months ago but I not sure if they had the butterscotch...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com.au/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=butterscotch+chips


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone for the Birthday wishes. I had a good day. Well 2 days really...lol. Sunday the family came over for the day and I got some lovely presents and they did lunch and also a very yummy Lemon Meringue Pie from the Cheesecake shop. :sm11:
> 
> Today I worked at my volunteering and it was our last for the year knitting/craft group day so we had a lovely afternoon tea of Christmas cookies, sausage rolls, mini homemade quiches and some yummy cakes and lollies.
> 
> When I got home later today DD and kids came over again so I got to spend an hour with the children again. :sm11:


It sounds lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still 26 in my bedroom- that is why I am not sleeping!
> I did get the errands done that I needed, though, the papers are into the Ministry, and I bumped into a new friend who has invited me round for Christmas at the Retirement Village she lives in, I thought that very kind of her, and have accepted.


That's nice, that will make for a nice Christmas.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is the difference of a Living will and a DNR and Advanced Directives?


All much the same but the specifics vary from place to place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was only meaning if someone wants to be "put out of their misery", not euthanasia.
> I think palliative care has vastly improved since my parents have died but it used to drive me nuts that people couldn't have all the pain control they needed. When my BILs Dad was dying, he was very restless & obviously in pain & they were told he had to wait another hour before more morphine as too much would depress his heart beat & he might die????, at that stage it would have been a good thing.
> I was just talking to my cousin Kathy, she has had the palliative care doctor visit every couple of weeks & he's very good, has told her they will give her whatever she needs in the way of pain control


Sounds like we are on the same page. Our palliative care patients have orders for the amount of pain relief that can be given (legal requirement) but rarely a frequency once they are needing it frequently. Sure have seen a change in attitudes since I started nursing.
But at the same time have seen a difference in the attitude of families in that they are much more likely to want to keep a dying family member alive than simply allowing them to die in peace.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I didn't know that 'Woolworths' still existed, except as in 'Payless Shoe'.


Our Woolworths is unrelated to the US and UK ones. They are a supermarket here. I know the UK one no longer exists.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Enjoy your get together, it will be good that David will be home for the holidays and celebrating his birthday while he's home is a great idea.


And I've also tied down that evening for us seeing as we won't be altogether again until July- and Vicky and Co are looking at leaving in the week of the 20th July so not too much family time at all for 2 1/2 years after this. And who knows what will happen in that time.

Well I slept well for a few hours but now am awake. G arrives in a couple of hours. David will go and pick up Mum and take her to Maryanne's graduation while I go in by train with G. Then we will come back here until an evening meal out to celebrate Maryanne's graduation. Hand G over to his parents and then afterwards take Mum back to her place as she needs to be home tomorrow morning. The other grandmother is having E- had surgery a few weeks ago so she can't lift therefore G is just not an option for her but we really didn't want two of them at the graduation!
So won't be back today. Guess that is one advantage of being awake now!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still 26 in my bedroom- that is why I am not sleeping!
> I did get the errands done that I needed, though, the papers are into the Ministry, and I bumped into a new friend who has invited me round for Christmas at the Retirement Village she lives in, I thought that very kind of her, and have accepted.


Thats nice of her- good to have somewhere to go for Christmas


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still 26 in my bedroom- that is why I am not sleeping!
> I did get the errands done that I needed, though, the papers are into the Ministry, and I bumped into a new friend who has invited me round for Christmas at the Retirement Village she lives in, I thought that very kind of her, and have accepted.


Can't blame the temperature for me. But that is very warm to be trying to sleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've also tied down that evening for us seeing as we won't be altogether again until July- and Vicky and Co are looking at leaving in the week of the 20th July so not too much family time at all for 2 1/2 years after this. And who knows what will happen in that time.
> 
> Well I slept well for a few hours but now am awake. G arrives in a couple of hours. David will go and pick up Mum and take her to Maryanne's graduation while I go in by train with G. Then we will come back here until an evening meal out to celebrate Maryanne's graduation. Hand G over to his parents and then afterwards take Mum back to her place as she needs to be home tomorrow morning. The other grandmother is having E- had surgery a few weeks ago so she can't lift therefore G is just not an option for her but we really didn't want two of them at the graduation!
> So won't be back today. Guess that is one advantage of being awake now!


CONGRATULATIONS MARYANNE!!!
You've been productive, but good that you have that sorted so now you can just enjoy the time. 
Hopefully you'll have more time with the family than expected after the move, it will certainly be an interesting time for all of you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

angelam said:


> Maybe if this is the last showing before you take it off the market, this will turn out to be the one who buys it. Who knows? Best of luck!


Thank You for your kind thoughts but hasn't sold so off the market today. Hopefully in the Spring.
Most buyers comment on the stairs ????. Why agents bother showing this house to them is beyond me if stairs are a problem.????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still 26 in my bedroom- that is why I am not sleeping!
> I did get the errands done that I needed, though, the papers are into the Ministry, and I bumped into a new friend who has invited me round for Christmas at the Retirement Village she lives in, I thought that very kind of her, and have accepted.


Now she sounds like a friend of compassion, how wonderful for you both.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's nice, that will make for a nice Christmas.


Yes- I was beginning to despair! But I have already eaten far more than my annual share of sugar and Chocolate!!!!!! The Supermarkets have all sorts of lovely treats just now!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have fun at your supper.
> Good that David can be home over the holidays


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations to Maryann. What will she do now her studies are done?

Julie, I’m glad your friend has invited your for Christmas dinner.

I talked to my bowling friend & she said she already has everything organized for tomorrow’s supper so will just transport it here so I won’t have much to do after all. Just make sure my house is tidy & buy some wine.
I’ve been rather lazy this morning, I’ve watched a movie & finished off one of the socks so one more I hope to get done before Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Our Woolworths is unrelated to the US and UK ones. They are a supermarket here. I know the UK one no longer exists.


We used to have Supermarkets under the brand of Woolworths, now they are all known as Countdown- but a lot of their budget items have the Woolworths' Logo. They are owned by the Australian company.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats nice of her- good to have somewhere to go for Christmas


It is indeed!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last week DIL was down & out for 3 days with a nasty cold/flu, she said she's never felt so awful. Thankfully no one else in the house has caught it.
> Tomorrow our bowling team was to have supper together but our hostess just messaged to say her DH has come down with this same bug so I've volunteered to host supper. Fortunately the house is clean so I just have to figure out what to cook. I have a lasagna in the freezer but I'm not sure it's big enough to feed everyone, will have to think about that


Lasagna with a nice Salad would be nice and I'm sure you would have something for dessert in the freezer.

Edit: see your meal problem has been solved, so just enjoy everyone's company and hope the weather isn't too bad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can't blame the temperature for me. But that is very warm to be trying to sleep.


Oddly enough, though, the magnesium the doctor advised me to try, really does seem to be helping. Despite being such high temperatures during the night- it is such an unusual feeling for me to wake knowing I have had some real sleep!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank You for your kind thoughts but hasn't sold so off the market today. Hopefully in the Spring.
> Most buyers comment on the stairs ????. Why agents bother showing this house to them is beyond me if stairs are a problem.????????


Hoping for a speedy sale when you do put it back on the market.
That does seem a bit silly- lack of communication, perhaps?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations to Maryann. What will she do now her studies are done?
> 
> Julie, I'm glad your friend has invited your for Christmas dinner.
> 
> ...


She's looking at doing Aged Care- I'm thinking that finding work (volunteer is fine as she has a disability pension) in the type of area Cathy is volunteering in might work.
But not much work with a Bachelor of Archaeology. I have suggested she volunteers at the museum or the Uni she studied at so she can use her archaeology skills but she hasn't done anything about it. David pushes her more so she ends following his suggestions- which aren't always good!

What a releif that you don't need to prepare anything at the last minute for the group.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Now she sounds like a friend of compassion, how wonderful for you both.


 :sm24: I am really enjoying getting to know her- she is one of those lucky people who can play the piano by ear- it is wonderful when she is in the mood!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank You for your kind thoughts but hasn't sold so off the market today. Hopefully in the Spring.
> Most buyers comment on the stairs ????. Why agents bother showing this house to them is beyond me if stairs are a problem.????????


Isn't the complex you live in for seniors? Seems odd they would put stairs in.
When I went Quilting a couple of weeks ago, the lady who hosts had a chair lift installed on the stairs to the basement. It's just a track with a little seat so doesn't take a lot of room. She is 86 & her DH is 90 so it allows better access for both of them.maybe next time someone complains about the stairs suggest thatmthat is easy to install


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We used to have Supermarkets under the brand of Woolworths, now they are all known as Countdown- but a lot of their budget items have the Woolworths' Logo. They are owned by the Australian company.


Some states here they are called Safeway. But Countdown and Safeway are both Woolworths under a different name- same logo even.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations to Maryann. What will she do now her studies are done?
> 
> Julie, I'm glad your friend has invited your for Christmas dinner.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: I was so happy when she asked me!
And I am calculating how many days to the Summer Solstice- when our days shorten, but usually high Summer kicks in!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations to Maryann. What will she do now her studies are done?
> 
> Julie, I'm glad your friend has invited your for Christmas dinner.
> 
> ...


Even better, nice that she had it all ready organized. :sm24: 
I'm knitting rapidly, trying to get 3 socks done by Christmas eve, we'll see how that goes. lol But in truth, 2 of them are really easy quick patterns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some states here they are called Safeway. But Countdown and Safeway are both Woolworths under a different name- same logo even.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oddly enough, though, the magnesium the doctor advised me to try, really does seem to be helping. Despite being such high temperatures during the night- it is such an unusual feeling for me to wake knowing I have had some real sleep!


That's great!!! 
I am taking magnesium too for the hot flashes, either it's working or the hot flashes have fled.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am really enjoying getting to know her- she is one of those lucky people who can play the piano by ear- it is wonderful when she is in the mood!


Lucky woman, I'm not musically talented at all, wish I was but that's life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great!!!
> I am taking magnesium too for the hot flashes, either it's working or the hot flashes have fled.


I did not know it could help with that, mind you I never had a problem with that particular demon!
Glad it seems to have helped for you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank You for your kind thoughts but hasn't sold so off the market today. Hopefully in the Spring.
> Most buyers comment on the stairs ????. Why agents bother showing this house to them is beyond me if stairs are a problem.????????


Shame it didn't sell- but at least for a few months you don't to think about it.
Doesn't the agent tell them there are stairs? I understand the worry about stairs but if know that is a concern why would you go and look?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Lucky woman, I'm not musically talented at all, wish I was but that's life.


 :sm24: I am rather frustrated musically- my schooling was a casualty of the move out here- I am obviously not gifted- but I think I could have been a competent musician- now I cannot even sing because of damaging my vocal chords back in 2000.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> She's looking at doing Aged Care- I'm thinking that finding work (volunteer is fine as she has a disability pension) in the type of area Cathy is volunteering in might work.
> But not much work with a Bachelor of Archaeology. I have suggested she volunteers at the museum or the Uni she studied at so she can use her archaeology skills but she hasn't done anything about it. David pushes her more so she ends following his suggestions- which aren't always good!
> 
> What a releif that you don't need to prepare anything at the last minute for the group.


I like your ideas of volunteering at the museum or Uni, that seems like it would be great fit, doing the volunteer taking care of others isn't bad, but seems a shame to not use her bachelors degree for something after all that work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Even better, nice that she had it all ready organized. :sm24:
> I'm knitting rapidly, trying to get 3 socks done by Christmas eve, we'll see how that goes. lol But in truth, 2 of them are really easy quick patterns.


3 socks or 3 pairs? I'm on the last sock of 2 pairs that need to be finished by Christmas Eve. And a few other things that I would like to finish.
And I'm working on something that doesn't to be done. But the iPAd with my patterns is in the bedroom and David is there (one advantage of him being away I can access the whole house in the middle of the night!). Just realised I could have been knitting some ornaments! Have the kit with patterns here.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't the complex you live in for seniors? Seems odd they would put stairs in.
> When I went Quilting a couple of weeks ago, the lady who hosts had a chair lift installed on the stairs to the basement. It's just a track with a little seat so doesn't take a lot of room. She is 86 & her DH is 90 so it allows better access for both of them.maybe next time someone complains about the stairs suggest thatmthat is easy to install


Yes it is but there are now quite a few much younger ones moving in.

I had 2 chair lifts in our house up in Wasaga Beach for my late husband, they were fantastic.

Often think it's a polite way of saying it's not a suitable house for them. Doesn't matter I will enjoy living here a little longer than I planned that's all. Just can't open that special bottle of wine I was saving to celebrate when it sold. Think I'll drink it when my friend and his daughters come by on Christmas Eve.

????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I was so happy when she asked me!
> And I am calculating how many days to the Summer Solstice- when our days shorten, but usually high Summer kicks in!


 :sm24: 
We had a crazy cold and snowy fall, but now it's been in the mid 40's to 60f days and mid 20's-mid 30's nights. I'm not complaining mind, but it certainly feels more like San Antonio right now, other than less humidity, than Wyoming. lol Even up where Christopher is seems to be warmer than one would expect.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I like your ideas of volunteering at the museum or Uni, that seems like it would be great fit, doing the volunteer taking care of others isn't bad, but seems a shame to not use her bachelors degree for something after all that work.


I think it is the best option-relating to people is not one of her strong points. Older people she is actually better with- but also needs to work fast and think quickly and those aren't strong points either!
Whereas the slow methodical work I suspect is involved in archaeological related work I can see her doing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> 3 socks or 3 pairs? I'm on the last sock of 2 pairs that need to be finished by Christmas Eve. And a few other things that I would like to finish.
> And I'm working on something that doesn't to be done. But the iPAd with my patterns is in the bedroom and David is there (one advantage of him being away I can access the whole house in the middle of the night!). Just realised I could have been knitting some ornaments! Have the kit with patterns here.


3 socks, I have the first ones made, just need the mates. lol I most of the way through the first one, I hope to have it done tonight, then just two easier ones, Miss Lemon and Impossible Girl socks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> We had a crazy cold and snowy fall, but now it's been in the mid 40's to 60f days and mid 20's-mid 30's nights. I'm not complaining mind, but it certainly feels more like San Antonio right now, other than less humidity, than Wyoming. lol Even up where Christopher is seems to be warmer than one would expect.


That sounds like it has been a bit topsy turvy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think it is the best option-relating to people is not one of her strong points. Older people she is actually better with- but also needs to work fast and think quickly and those aren't strong points either!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like it has been a bit topsy turvy!


It certainly has. :sm16:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 3 socks, I have the first ones made, just need the mates. lol I most of the way through the first one, I hope to have it done tonight, then just two easier ones, Miss Lemon and Impossible Girl socks.


So we have much the same to achieve in a similar time span as it is now Tuesday here so I have 6 days to get done in. Until David gets up I will work on the first little decoration! Nearly time to shower actually so I can be ready for G. Often don't bother when I have the kids as they arrive early but as I am up and it is a special day I will do so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:


I just edited in that the slow methodical work I think would be involved in arachaleogical work would suit her I think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

One of the many things I have been cooking recently was the SnickerDoodle fudge posted her a long time ago. Vicky asked last night if I had access to some great recipe books for kids that had a simple fudge recipe. No I said but read out the snicker doodle fudge so have now sent that one to her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've also tied down that evening for us seeing as we won't be altogether again until July- and Vicky and Co are looking at leaving in the week of the 20th July so not too much family time at all for 2 1/2 years after this. And who knows what will happen in that time.
> 
> Well I slept well for a few hours but now am awake. G arrives in a couple of hours. David will go and pick up Mum and take her to Maryanne's graduation while I go in by train with G. Then we will come back here until an evening meal out to celebrate Maryanne's graduation. Hand G over to his parents and then afterwards take Mum back to her place as she needs to be home tomorrow morning. The other grandmother is having E- had surgery a few weeks ago so she can't lift therefore G is just not an option for her but we really didn't want two of them at the graduation!
> So won't be back today. Guess that is one advantage of being awake now!


Congratulations to Maryanne on her graduation! I didn't realize she was going to be graduating. Enjoy what time you have left until David leaves. Good you have already scheduled a day to celebrate his birthday before he goes back again, and gives all of you time together again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats nice of her- good to have somewhere to go for Christmas


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oddly enough, though, the magnesium the doctor advised me to try, really does seem to be helping. Despite being such high temperatures during the night- it is such an unusual feeling for me to wake knowing I have had some real sleep!


That's great! The outlook on life is always better when one is well rested.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping for a speedy sale when you do put it back on the market.
> That does seem a bit silly- lack of communication, perhaps?


From me, also. Seems crazy to build homes with stairs in a senior living complex, but of course that means they have more room to build more houses, and more$$$ for the builders.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did not know it could help with that, mind you I never had a problem with that particular demon!
> Glad it seems to have helped for you!


It's also good for muscle health. I am on it to help with the tremors. It does seem to help.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Amber called this morning, so we went Christmas shopping. I am now almost finished! Still need to clean house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> So we have much the same to achieve in a similar time span as it is now Tuesday here so I have 6 days to get done in. Until David gets up I will work on the first little decoration! Nearly time to shower actually so I can be ready for G. Often don't bother when I have the kids as they arrive early but as I am up and it is a special day I will do so.


Seems so, I'm hoping that we're both successful. :sm04: 
Did you find the ornaments?
Hopefully G will enjoy the proceedings though he won't have a clue what's going on, except that Aunty Maryanne is walking the stage. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I just edited in that the slow methodical work I think would be involved in arachaleogical work would suit her I think.


I agree, as there wouldn't be too many interruptions to upset her schedule she should do admirable at it. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Amber called this morning, so we went Christmas shopping. I am now almost finished! Still need to clean house.


 :sm24: 
I'm going to do a bit of baking tonight, as tomorrow for knit group I want to take some cookies, and then Thursday I'll send my packages out, I think I'll send Jimmy some cookies (my little brother).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It certainly has. :sm16:


 :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's great! The outlook on life is always better when one is well rested.


It really is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's also good for muscle health. I am on it to help with the tremors. It does seem to help.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Amber called this morning, so we went Christmas shopping. I am now almost finished! Still need to clean house.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sorry about your day today. If though, as you said, not the worst thing for him, still a rather shocking experience. My wasn't to hot either. My younger brother called to tell me he was going to the Mayo clinic Tuesday to have a complicated abscess removed that was part of surgery for a badly infected gall bladder and now CA has shown up on a CT scan. We are not close, but I recently sent him a birthday card. He has lost a lot of weight, had back surgery earlier in the year and has just finished up some rigorous chemo. He described himself as frail. I am sad for him. He was choked up on the phone.


So sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I need to get ready for guitar, it's always an adventure, waiting to see what the new song will be. The last one was CCR's Tuesday's gone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Condolences to you Kate- and what a shock for you finding him. But what a lovely way for him to go.
> It must seem odd to you to be the oldest. Does that mean that his funeral is your responsibility?


Yes and as DH is executor of the will we've pretty much got it sewn up! Today was spent getting the death certificate from the doctor (fortunately they decided against a PM), emptying some rubbish from his house and phoning lawyers and the Funeral home. Tomorrow we're down to DS's to look after Caitlin, but there are still more phone calls to be made. I doubt if the funeral will be much before the new year.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes, good point- he may have been there for a week otherwise.


No, his friend would have gone in on the Monday, but in a way I'm glad it was me who found him.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've also tied down that evening for us seeing as we won't be altogether again until July- and Vicky and Co are looking at leaving in the week of the 20th July so not too much family time at all for 2 1/2 years after this. And who knows what will happen in that time.
> 
> Well I slept well for a few hours but now am awake. G arrives in a couple of hours. David will go and pick up Mum and take her to Maryanne's graduation while I go in by train with G. Then we will come back here until an evening meal out to celebrate Maryanne's graduation. Hand G over to his parents and then afterwards take Mum back to her place as she needs to be home tomorrow morning. The other grandmother is having E- had surgery a few weeks ago so she can't lift therefore G is just not an option for her but we really didn't want two of them at the graduation!
> So won't be back today. Guess that is one advantage of being awake now!


Congratulations to Maryanne on her graduation!
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Even better, nice that she had it all ready organized. :sm24:
> I'm knitting rapidly, trying to get 3 socks done by Christmas eve, we'll see how that goes. lol But in truth, 2 of them are really easy quick patterns.


Hope you get them finished , I've finished my christmas socks thank goodness, now to get sons hat finished so I can start mine


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Congratulations to Maryanne on her graduation!
> :sm24: :sm24:


Congratulations from me too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sonja - is that a new Christmas pillow in your avatar? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> So kindhearted of you and Susan, and such a wonderful thing to do , hopefully a lot of people will get a lovely warm breakfast , after seeing lots of homeless people in the city of Leeds some quite young I got really angry inside , this should not be happening in 2018 , one young man had a full time job but just could not get a home ,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is just too cute - love the sweater you knit - love her little shoes. she is quite a show stopper. --- sam



KateB said:


> Decided to wait and go up to my DU's tomorrow although we have no snow, but there is (allegedly!) freezing rain causing the roads to be icy. It's certainly blowing a hooley out there just now, but the forecast for tomorrow is a bit better.
> DIL just sent me photos and video of Caitlin's ballet/tap show this morning - not a real production just showing the parents what they are doing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I can believe that. --- sam



KateB said:


> She allegedly looks like me, so........! :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, congratulations to Maryanne!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and i walked 30 minutes. Windy, couldnt wear brimmed hat even though it has chin strap. But we enjoyed being out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope all this can be helped to get him back in the pink of health. this has to be difficult for you - prayers for both of you. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Its his sugar levels, thyroid levels , and dizzy spells , had more blood tests this week and in to see the doctor on Thursday after they decide what can be done , I think he is deteriorating mentally too , so they are going to do some tests on that come the new year


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

or amazon. --- sam



darowil said:


> I've looked here and never seen them in our supermarkets (maybe should look in the international section come to think of it!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all the mentioned chips are hard and look alike - round pyramid shape - is this recipe they are melted but usually they are just put in the dough and bakedthat way. --- sam



darowil said:


> Guess we need to ask what they are actually like-hard to substitute something when we don't know what they are actually like!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I am a day late but hope you had a great day and celebrated big time. did you blow out all your candles? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just in case you dont get back on Cathy I'd like to wish you a???? Happy birthday ????for tomorrow , although it could be nearly tomorrow for you now ????hope you have a lovely day ????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Congratulations to Maryanne on her graduation!
> :sm24: :sm24:


And from me too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> I'm going to do a bit of baking tonight, as tomorrow for knit group I want to take some cookies, and then Thursday I'll send my packages out, I think I'll send Jimmy some cookies (my little brother).


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Amber and Arriana came over after the celebration of life. They got my tree decorated, and the nativity up. I will have to get a picture of it. They did a nice job on it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations to Maryanne! Hope she will find something in her field.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Today was a bit frustrating; misplaced/lost my embroidery foot and the nearest place to get one would be an 1 1/2 hour trip. I managed to actually do the embroidery without any foot on the machine at all but had to go super slow. As a result, I only got one of the notebooks finished. I have searched everywhere for the darn foot; even took everything out of the trash can piece by piece. Who know what I did with it. Ordered one online but will not get it until Wed. or Thurs. so will still be able to finish them in time but so frustrated. Also, have any of you put put something away so it wouldn't get lost and then can't find it....that's what I've done with the little remembrance I got for the ladies (5 of them) in my Tuesday group. Again....searched everywhere I can think of and still can't find the little bag I had them in. Don't know if we will be meeting next Tues. or not so I was going to take them tomorrow. Oh well....it was just a little trinket but irritates me to no end. I think I need to start a list and tack it to my bulletin board of where I've hidden for safe keeping things! Okay, I'm off to bed; will try to get up early and look some more when I'm refreshed. TTYL


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today was a bit frustrating; misplaced/lost my embroidery foot and the nearest place to get one would be an 1 1/2 hour trip. I managed to actually do the embroidery without any foot on the machine at all but had to go super slow. As a result, I only got one of the notebooks finished. I have searched everywhere for the darn foot; even took everything out of the trash can piece by piece. Who know what I did with it. Ordered one online but will not get it until Wed. or Thurs. so will still be able to finish them in time but so frustrated. Also, have any of you put put something away so it wouldn't get lost and then can't find it....that's what I've done with the little remembrance I got for the ladies (5 of them) in my Tuesday group. Again....searched everywhere I can think of and still can't find the little bag I had them in. Don't know if we will be meeting next Tues. or not so I was going to take them tomorrow. Oh well....it was just a little trinket but irritates me to no end. I think I need to start a list and tack it to my bulletin board of where I've hidden for safe keeping things! Okay, I'm off to bed; will try to get up early and look some more when I'm refreshed. TTYL


We've all probably done something similar Gwen, but you're so right it's frustrating not being able to find them.
My friend thought he'd put the outdoor Christmas Lights in his garages loft, they're not up there and he can't find them either. Told him to forget them as it's just too cold to put them around the bushes now anyway.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I’m also off to bed, actually I’m in bed watching an Australian old TV Series “A Country Practice”. I’m up to episode 73 lol. Looks as though it’s from the 70’s or so, but very easy watching and gives me a laugh now and then.

Won’t be on tomorrow till the evening, TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today was a bit frustrating; misplaced/lost my embroidery foot and the nearest place to get one would be an 1 1/2 hour trip. I managed to actually do the embroidery without any foot on the machine at all but had to go super slow. As a result, I only got one of the notebooks finished. I have searched everywhere for the darn foot; even took everything out of the trash can piece by piece. Who know what I did with it. Ordered one online but will not get it until Wed. or Thurs. so will still be able to finish them in time but so frustrated. Also, have any of you put put something away so it wouldn't get lost and then can't find it....that's what I've done with the little remembrance I got for the ladies (5 of them) in my Tuesday group. Again....searched everywhere I can think of and still can't find the little bag I had them in. Don't know if we will be meeting next Tues. or not so I was going to take them tomorrow. Oh well....it was just a little trinket but irritates me to no end. I think I need to start a list and tack it to my bulletin board of where I've hidden for safe keeping things! Okay, I'm off to bed; will try to get up early and look some more when I'm refreshed. TTYL


You didn't put the foot in your little basket, did you? No ideas on where to look for your little trinkets.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I have often put things in safe places and can't find them also place something down and can't find it two minutes later even if I go back and retrace my steps.
I think I am done shopping maybe I will have a minute or two, but, I doubt it.
It has been a sort of down day where I could cry at the drop of a pin. 
I need to have Mammogram redone. It was bad enough the 1st time and now I have to re-schedule.
Took DH to Neurologist today, she said she saw dramatic decline in DH. Nothing can do except keep on keeping on. She couldn't even give me ideas of what can come next. She said everyone is different. DH mentioned this week a couple of times about how he was getting ready for the end. No one can tell for sure. He is having trouble swallowing pills, but, not food. Lost a crown on his tooth and must wait until the 26th. I have to keep knitting and counting so I won't be so discouraged. Aide is going to put up artificial tree for me tomorrow.
I still have 2 pair of fingerless gloves to finish plus 6 hats, 3 pair of mittens and 2 scarves to make. I also need to sew a bag for DIL. I also have to wrap everything and decorate and cook. I bought a ham and a roast to cook this weekend when DS#1 comes to spend time with his Dad. He is taking time off before Christmas just to spend time with DH. I must TTYAL as I have so much to do. . . 
Even though we now have help, it seems so hard, to think of decline


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A day of heat and tiredness for me today. I have messed up my right arm with muscle pain giving trouble for past month or so. So decided to seek help and have an appointment with physiotherapist tomorrow. Hoping she can get it feeling better. You don’t realise how much you need that extra arm when doing things re chores etc. Been lifting heavy grocery bags and that has made things painful round elbow and shoulder. 
Stu had his doctors appointment re high sugar levels, and has to behave and cut down which means no sweet desserts over Christmas.
He is determined to get things right so good that he will do so.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KayeJo that is very interesting re magnesium and hot flushes! I still get them even at 70, and am looking at my diet.
Just bought some digestive enzymes which contain magnesium stearate, so perhaps they might help the flushes as well as itching problem.
I feel like a bag of misery today, not so jingle bell happy and bright.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so sympathize, i lost bobbin case thingy for both my sewing machines several years ago! Why did i take them out and NOT keep in machine?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have often put things in safe places and can't find them also place something down and can't find it two minutes later even if I go back and retrace my steps.
> I think I am done shopping maybe I will have a minute or two, but, I doubt it.
> It has been a sort of down day where I could cry at the drop of a pin.
> I need to have Mammogram redone. It was bad enough the 1st time and now I have to re-schedule.
> ...


Wrapping you and your DH in hugs and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> A day of heat and tiredness for me today. I have messed up my right arm with muscle pain giving trouble for past month or so. So decided to seek help and have an appointment with physiotherapist tomorrow. Hoping she can get it feeling better. You don't realise how much you need that extra arm when doing things re chores etc. Been lifting heavy grocery bags and that has made things painful round elbow and shoulder.
> Stu had his doctors appointment re high sugar levels, and has to behave and cut down which means no sweet desserts over Christmas.
> He is determined to get things right so good that he will do so.


Hope you can get your arm feeling better quickly. The heat sure will make you tired. Good Stu is determined to get his sugar under control.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes and as DH is executor of the will we've pretty much got it sewn up! Today was spent getting the death certificate from the doctor (fortunately they decided against a PM), emptying some rubbish from his house and phoning lawyers and the Funeral home. Tomorrow we're down to DS's to look after Caitlin, but there are still more phone calls to be made. I doubt if the funeral will be much before the new year.


It sounds like it's all going fairly well so far.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> A day of heat and tiredness for me today. I have messed up my right arm with muscle pain giving trouble for past month or so. So decided to seek help and have an appointment with physiotherapist tomorrow. Hoping she can get it feeling better. You don't realise how much you need that extra arm when doing things re chores etc. Been lifting heavy grocery bags and that has made things painful round elbow and shoulder.
> Stu had his doctors appointment re high sugar levels, and has to behave and cut down which means no sweet desserts over Christmas.
> He is determined to get things right so good that he will do so.


I hope physio helps your arm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, his friend would have gone in on the Monday, but in a way I'm glad it was me who found him.


I agree, horrible as it is to find someone having passed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> KayeJo that is very interesting re magnesium and hot flushes! I still get them even at 70, and am looking at my diet.
> Just bought some digestive enzymes which contain magnesium stearate, so perhaps they might help the flushes as well as itching problem.
> I feel like a bag of misery today, not so jingle bell happy and bright.


To help with my hot flashes and the fluctuating hormones, my Dr. put me on 1000 mg of vitamin C, 400m IU of vitamin E once daily, and Evening Primrose Oil gel caps 3 times a day. I have backed down to 1 EPO daily, unless I consume too much caffeine. I am on Magnesium to help with the tremors. It is for muscle health, and my levels were low, which results in tighter muscles.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today was a bit frustrating; misplaced/lost my embroidery foot and the nearest place to get one would be an 1 1/2 hour trip. I managed to actually do the embroidery without any foot on the machine at all but had to go super slow. As a result, I only got one of the notebooks finished. I have searched everywhere for the darn foot; even took everything out of the trash can piece by piece. Who know what I did with it. Ordered one online but will not get it until Wed. or Thurs. so will still be able to finish them in time but so frustrated. Also, have any of you put put something away so it wouldn't get lost and then can't find it....that's what I've done with the little remembrance I got for the ladies (5 of them) in my Tuesday group. Again....searched everywhere I can think of and still can't find the little bag I had them in. Don't know if we will be meeting next Tues. or not so I was going to take them tomorrow. Oh well....it was just a little trinket but irritates me to no end. I think I need to start a list and tack it to my bulletin board of where I've hidden for safe keeping things! Okay, I'm off to bed; will try to get up early and look some more when I'm refreshed. TTYL


I hope you find the foot. So frustrating when that happens


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you get them finished , I've finished my christmas socks thank goodness, now to get sons hat finished so I can start mine


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today was a bit frustrating; misplaced/lost my embroidery foot and the nearest place to get one would be an 1 1/2 hour trip. I managed to actually do the embroidery without any foot on the machine at all but had to go super slow. As a result, I only got one of the notebooks finished. I have searched everywhere for the darn foot; even took everything out of the trash can piece by piece. Who know what I did with it. Ordered one online but will not get it until Wed. or Thurs. so will still be able to finish them in time but so frustrated. Also, have any of you put put something away so it wouldn't get lost and then can't find it....that's what I've done with the little remembrance I got for the ladies (5 of them) in my Tuesday group. Again....searched everywhere I can think of and still can't find the little bag I had them in. Don't know if we will be meeting next Tues. or not so I was going to take them tomorrow. Oh well....it was just a little trinket but irritates me to no end. I think I need to start a list and tack it to my bulletin board of where I've hidden for safe keeping things! Okay, I'm off to bed; will try to get up early and look some more when I'm refreshed. TTYL


Did you put the foot in the little tool thingy? the drawer with needles? check the kitchen drawer in case it was in your hand when you went that way, and check your knitting bag. I have a tote of fabric and such and I would possibly drop it in there...
OH! Check the bathroom, been there done that! I know you've probably checked all these, but just running through scenarios that I would probably have done here with things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have often put things in safe places and can't find them also place something down and can't find it two minutes later even if I go back and retrace my steps.
> I think I am done shopping maybe I will have a minute or two, but, I doubt it.
> It has been a sort of down day where I could cry at the drop of a pin.
> I need to have Mammogram redone. It was bad enough the 1st time and now I have to re-schedule.
> ...


I'm sorry that DH is declining so, and no, it can't be easy to watch and know that there really isn't much you can do to slow it down or stop it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi y'all, back from guitar, got a new CCR song, looking out my back door... he said my nails are too long, I told him no, they aren't. lol We agree to disagree and I played just fine. :sm04: 
Just catching up with you all and knitting away, put in the Polar Express as nothing I want to watch and this is a nice happy movie. 
Now to finish catch up.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> To help with my hot flashes and the fluctuating hormones, my Dr. put me on 1000 mg of vitamin C, 400m IU of vitamin E once daily, and Evening Primrose Oil gel caps 3 times a day. I have backed down to 1 EPO daily, unless I consume too much caffeine. I am on Magnesium to help with the tremors. It is for muscle health, and my levels were low, which results in tighter muscles.


Thank you for that info Tami, I think magnesium might be helpful to calm my nervous system down a bit, am a very highly strung Jack in the box person.
Also would be good for muscle aches as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> A day of heat and tiredness for me today. I have messed up my right arm with muscle pain giving trouble for past month or so. So decided to seek help and have an appointment with physiotherapist tomorrow. Hoping she can get it feeling better. You don't realise how much you need that extra arm when doing things re chores etc. Been lifting heavy grocery bags and that has made things painful round elbow and shoulder.
> Stu had his doctors appointment re high sugar levels, and has to behave and cut down which means no sweet desserts over Christmas.
> He is determined to get things right so good that he will do so.


Good that he's willing to do what needs done, won't be fun having to stay away from the goodies, but well worth it in the end. 
I hope that your shoulder is fine in no time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> KayeJo that is very interesting re magnesium and hot flushes! I still get them even at 70, and am looking at my diet.
> Just bought some digestive enzymes which contain magnesium stearate, so perhaps they might help the flushes as well as itching problem.
> I feel like a bag of misery today, not so jingle bell happy and bright.


I take 250mg before bed. 
It might well handle both, it took a month or so before the hot flashes disappeared and thankfully they were never super bad to begin with, but yah, it seems to have done the job. 
Hopefully tomorrow you'll feel much more Jingle bell rock.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so sympathize, i lost bobbin case thingy for both my sewing machines several years ago! Why did i take them out and NOT keep in machine?


 :sm06: :sm19: Interesting that you did it with both of them too, hmm... I don't have words. lol But it's probably something I'd do and I'm sure there was a logical reason when you did it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I take 250mg before bed.
> It might well handle both, it took a month or so before the hot flashes disappeared and thankfully they were never super bad to begin with, but yah, it seems to have done the job.
> Hopefully tomorrow you'll feel much more Jingle bell rock.


Thank you, will get onto it and hopefully be back to better feelings tomorrow. I hate pain don't handle it well at all. 
A decent sleep tonight should help also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> To help with my hot flashes and the fluctuating hormones, my Dr. put me on 1000 mg of vitamin C, 400m IU of vitamin E once daily, and Evening Primrose Oil gel caps 3 times a day. I have backed down to 1 EPO daily, unless I consume too much caffeine. I am on Magnesium to help with the tremors. It is for muscle health, and my levels were low, which results in tighter muscles.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you for that info Tami, I think magnesium might be helpful to calm my nervous system down a bit, am a very highly strung Jack in the box person.
> Also would be good for muscle aches as well.


I was given an article, and right now I can't find it, that basically said that calcium and magnesium need to be balanced. If not the one that had higher levels would deplete the other. It also said that for heart attacks that were not caused by high colesterol, low levels of magnesium was usually the main cause. Not enough magnesium, and the muscles contract. Your heart is a muscle. It's been at least 5 years since the article was given to me, so who knows where I have it stashed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am looking for Bonnie's mitt tutorial. I know I saved it, but I can't find in on my computer, and I have tried searching KP with no luck. Bonnie, can you please re-post it, or Kate, post a link, please?

Edit: Never mind. I saved it to my Evernote file, not in my regular documents.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, will get onto it and hopefully be back to better feelings tomorrow. I hate pain don't handle it well at all.
> A decent sleep tonight should help also.


Decent sleep helps so many things. 
It was Marla's one lady she sees in addition to the naturopath, she's an herbologist as well as has her masters in I think it's molecular biology and anyway, she works with the U of C on how minerals and such can prevent as well as reduce, cancers and such. Anyway, we saw her at the natural foods store and I made a comment on my hot flashes, she asked me if I was taking magnesium and then told me to take 250 nightly.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I was given an article, and right now I can't find it, that basically said that calcium and magnesium need to be balanced. If not the one that had higher levels would deplete the other. It also said that for heart attacks that were not caused by high colesterol, low levels of magnesium was usually the main cause. Not enough magnesium, and the muscles contract. Your heart is a muscle. It's been at least 5 years since the article was given to me, so who knows where I have it stashed.


Thank you, I am so glad I raised this issue, it is great to get this feedback, as I never thought about it in that way, of course the heart is a big muscle, and co-relation between that and calcium imbalance is very interesting. I just made my first ever batch of yogurt in the Esiyo system, it is delicious and creamy. I like it sour so no added sugar, but added some fresh blueberries to it. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, I am so glad I raised this issue, it is great to get this feedback, as I never thought about it in that way, of course the heart is a big muscle, and co-relation between that and calcium imbalance is very interesting. I just made my first ever batch of yogurt in the Esiyo system, it is delicious and creamy. I like it sour so no added sugar, but added some fresh blueberries to it. ????


Try the Hansels Mix, too, Fran, personally I much prefer it!
My word it has been an intensely hot day today- almost unbarebly so.
Had Animal Management here in the morning, and the young Tongan Electrician who lives at the corner house working on the Electrics in my bedroom for me- but we have struck a glitch and are waiting for reinforcements!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today was a bit frustrating; misplaced/lost my embroidery foot and the nearest place to get one would be an 1 1/2 hour trip. I managed to actually do the embroidery without any foot on the machine at all but had to go super slow. As a result, I only got one of the notebooks finished. I have searched everywhere for the darn foot; even took everything out of the trash can piece by piece. Who know what I did with it. Ordered one online but will not get it until Wed. or Thurs. so will still be able to finish them in time but so frustrated. Also, have any of you put put something away so it wouldn't get lost and then can't find it....that's what I've done with the little remembrance I got for the ladies (5 of them) in my Tuesday group. Again....searched everywhere I can think of and still can't find the little bag I had them in. Don't know if we will be meeting next Tues. or not so I was going to take them tomorrow. Oh well....it was just a little trinket but irritates me to no end. I think I need to start a list and tack it to my bulletin board of where I've hidden for safe keeping things! Okay, I'm off to bed; will try to get up early and look some more when I'm refreshed. TTYL


Know exactly how you feel Gwen , that is what i did with part of the coffee machine a few weeks ago , spent hours looking for it , then as soon as i stopped looking I found it , hope the same happens to you , do you take a knitting bag to the tuesday group , if yes I know you have probably looked there but maybe worth looking again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> A day of heat and tiredness for me today. I have messed up my right arm with muscle pain giving trouble for past month or so. So decided to seek help and have an appointment with physiotherapist tomorrow. Hoping she can get it feeling better. You don't realise how much you need that extra arm when doing things re chores etc. Been lifting heavy grocery bags and that has made things painful round elbow and shoulder.
> Stu had his doctors appointment re high sugar levels, and has to behave and cut down which means no sweet desserts over Christmas.
> He is determined to get things right so good that he will do so.


Hope the physio can help Fan ,


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still 26 in my bedroom- that is why I am not sleeping!
> I did get the errands done that I needed, though, the papers are into the Ministry, and I bumped into a new friend who has invited me round for Christmas at the Retirement Village she lives in, I thought that very kind of her, and have accepted.


I am so glad you have been invited out for Christmas Day. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> How can they ever think of charging so much no matter how far they have to travel? Does anyone buy them?


LOL. No idea. I sure wouldn't. I think it is the fact that we are soooo far away from the rest of the world really. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oddly enough, though, the magnesium the doctor advised me to try, really does seem to be helping. Despite being such high temperatures during the night- it is such an unusual feeling for me to wake knowing I have had some real sleep!


Good news. :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The last small thing I lost I found in my pocket when I was doing the wash. Just an idea.


Swedenme said:


> Know exactly how you feel Gwen , that is what i did with part of the coffee machine a few weeks ago , spent hours looking for it , then as soon as i stopped looking I found it , hope the same happens to you , do you take a knitting bag to the tuesday group , if yes I know you have probably looked there but maybe worth looking again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Wishing you and your sister a very ????Happy birthday ????Joy hope you both have a wonderful day ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have often put things in safe places and can't find them also place something down and can't find it two minutes later even if I go back and retrace my steps.
> I think I am done shopping maybe I will have a minute or two, but, I doubt it.
> It has been a sort of down day where I could cry at the drop of a pin.
> I need to have Mammogram redone. It was bad enough the 1st time and now I have to re-schedule.
> ...


Not an easy path for you just now. {{{hugs}}}} Do you have to finish all that knitting? How about an IOU and they can collect after Christmas or go buy them something and take the pressure off of yourself.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today was a bit frustrating; misplaced/lost my embroidery foot and the nearest place to get one would be an 1 1/2 hour trip. I managed to actually do the embroidery without any foot on the machine at all but had to go super slow. As a result, I only got one of the notebooks finished. I have searched everywhere for the darn foot; even took everything out of the trash can piece by piece. Who know what I did with it. Ordered one online but will not get it until Wed. or Thurs. so will still be able to finish them in time but so frustrated. Also, have any of you put put something away so it wouldn't get lost and then can't find it....that's what I've done with the little remembrance I got for the ladies (5 of them) in my Tuesday group. Again....searched everywhere I can think of and still can't find the little bag I had them in. Don't know if we will be meeting next Tues. or not so I was going to take them tomorrow. Oh well....it was just a little trinket but irritates me to no end. I think I need to start a list and tack it to my bulletin board of where I've hidden for safe keeping things! Okay, I'm off to bed; will try to get up early and look some more when I'm refreshed. TTYL


I hope you found your trinkets. I have to put things like that on bench where I keep my handbag otherwise I would misplace stuff or forget to take it... lol.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes- I was beginning to despair! But I have already eaten far more than my annual share of sugar and Chocolate!!!!!! The Supermarkets have all sorts of lovely treats just now!


So happy you have a new friend and a place to go to on Christmas Day. I too have eaten too many Christmas treats.....one of the downfalls of baking....and my DH always can use weight so I continue to bake. Unfortunately I have no will power to let well enough alone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Joy!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We used to have Supermarkets under the brand of Woolworths, now they are all known as Countdown- but a lot of their budget items have the Woolworths' Logo. They are owned by the Australian company.


I remember Woolworths with fondness. That was the first store we went to when we first immigrated. And later when I was older could buy nifty little items for a nickel...that's where I'd go for birthday gifts for my friends and my little brother. Seemed they disappeared after Walmart came in.....but maybe it was just a culmination of several things.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oddly enough, though, the magnesium the doctor advised me to try, really does seem to be helping. Despite being such high temperatures during the night- it is such an unusual feeling for me to wake knowing I have had some real sleep!


That's great the magnesium seems to help! I also take my calcium in the evening as that's supposed to help as well.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> She's looking at doing Aged Care- I'm thinking that finding work (volunteer is fine as she has a disability pension) in the type of area Cathy is volunteering in might work.
> But not much work with a Bachelor of Archaeology. I have suggested she volunteers at the museum or the Uni she studied at so she can use her archaeology skills but she hasn't done anything about it. David pushes her more so she ends following his suggestions- which aren't always good!
> 
> What a releif that you don't need to prepare anything at the last minute for the group.


Congratulations to Maryanne! Hoping she can find something ...... always better to have a reason to get up in the morning.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am really enjoying getting to know her- she is one of those lucky people who can play the piano by ear- it is wonderful when she is in the mood!


Nice! Is the senior complex close by? How will you get there? She sounds like a great friend for you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't the complex you live in for seniors? Seems odd they would put stairs in.
> When I went Quilting a couple of weeks ago, the lady who hosts had a chair lift installed on the stairs to the basement. It's just a track with a little seat so doesn't take a lot of room. She is 86 & her DH is 90 so it allows better access for both of them.maybe next time someone complains about the stairs suggest thatmthat is easy to install


It is strange, but my bil and sil live in a complex in the Niagra region. These are townhouse type homes and they have a finished basement. I thought it strange also since many older folk can't navigate stairs..... but it sure adds room! I was surprised at how roomy it was.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Some states here they are called Safeway. But Countdown and Safeway are both Woolworths under a different name- same logo even.


Your Safeway must a different company than here. Our Safeway has been bought out by Albertsons. But who knows - seems like the big companies are always buying each other out.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Even better, nice that she had it all ready organized. :sm24:
> I'm knitting rapidly, trying to get 3 socks done by Christmas eve, we'll see how that goes. lol But in truth, 2 of them are really easy quick patterns.


You sound like me....I'm on my last hat and then have to attach the fur Pom poms for the girls..... why is it always last minute? Son and fiancé fly in the morning so the invasion is beginning. He used to live here so has a close friend they might want to visit. Thinking of having them here, but frankly not sure if I want to tackle another meal. But the friends wife has just had some surgery so she's probably not up to hosting..... she had 2 miscarriages this past year and she has some issues regarding that. So she's not real strong .....


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Wrapping you and your DH in hugs and prayers.


Thank you.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you can get your arm feeling better quickly. The heat sure will make you tired. Good Stu is determined to get his sugar under control.


Is he determined enough to lose weight also?That often lowers blood sugar. My Dr said to cut out whites and sugars including potatoes.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am rather frustrated musically- my schooling was a casualty of the move out here- I am obviously not gifted- but I think I could have been a competent musician- now I cannot even sing because of damaging my vocal chords back in 2000.


I always wanted to learn the piano. Parents couldn't afford one so enrolled me in a private band at $2.50 per week. Went every Friday night and the man who had started it taught me clarinet. Played in that for 7 or 8 years, until I became a snotty teenager and couldn't be bothered with such trivial things. Chemo and radiation damaged my vocal chords. At least that's what I think happened. During radiation I developed phlegm in my throat and had to clear and clear my throat.... 13 years later still struggle with that. Find my singing voice has no strength and quickly grows hoarse.... later my parents got a piano and my sister learned to play. At one point we bought an ancient piano for our home...my DH found a piano teacher for me and I had lessons for a short while....until life set in and I had more children to look after! ????
What caused yours to get damaged?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes it is but there are now quite a few much younger ones moving in.
> 
> I had 2 chair lifts in our house up in Wasaga Beach for my late husband, they were fantastic.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> We had a crazy cold and snowy fall, but now it's been in the mid 40's to 60f days and mid 20's-mid 30's nights. I'm not complaining mind, but it certainly feels more like San Antonio right now, other than less humidity, than Wyoming. lol Even up where Christopher is seems to be warmer than one would expect.


Our weather has been warm and mild also.... 53 yesterday! See that it drizzled again last night. Haven't checked to see how much we've accumulated Sunday or now ...but probably not a lot. It always seems like so much until it gets measured and then one is disappointed.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Thank you for that info Tami, I think magnesium might be helpful to calm my nervous system down a bit, am a very highly strung Jack in the box person.
> Also would be good for muscle aches as well.


I took evening Primrose. I bought some recently, haven't taken it. I was just in the health store ,saw it and remembered how much better I felt when I took it back then when going thru menopause. When I was reminded this morning of it, I now wonder why I purchased it as these are two different scenarios. LOL at me not at you ladies.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today was a bit frustrating; misplaced/lost my embroidery foot and the nearest place to get one would be an 1 1/2 hour trip. I managed to actually do the embroidery without any foot on the machine at all but had to go super slow. As a result, I only got one of the notebooks finished. I have searched everywhere for the darn foot; even took everything out of the trash can piece by piece. Who know what I did with it. Ordered one online but will not get it until Wed. or Thurs. so will still be able to finish them in time but so frustrated. Also, have any of you put put something away so it wouldn't get lost and then can't find it....that's what I've done with the little remembrance I got for the ladies (5 of them) in my Tuesday group. Again....searched everywhere I can think of and still can't find the little bag I had them in. Don't know if we will be meeting next Tues. or not so I was going to take them tomorrow. Oh well....it was just a little trinket but irritates me to no end. I think I need to start a list and tack it to my bulletin board of where I've hidden for safe keeping things! Okay, I'm off to bed; will try to get up early and look some more when I'm refreshed. TTYL


Oh I hear you! DH and I have a notebook entitled where we hide stuff in the house! Hope you find them soon! So frustrating......hopefully you will remember when you are refreshed.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have often put things in safe places and can't find them also place something down and can't find it two minutes later even if I go back and retrace my steps.
> I think I am done shopping maybe I will have a minute or two, but, I doubt it.
> It has been a sort of down day where I could cry at the drop of a pin.
> I need to have Mammogram redone. It was bad enough the 1st time and now I have to re-schedule.
> ...


Oh I'm sorry about the decline in your DH. So hard.....hugs and prayers ......


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> KayeJo that is very interesting re magnesium and hot flushes! I still get them even at 70, and am looking at my diet.
> Just bought some digestive enzymes which contain magnesium stearate, so perhaps they might help the flushes as well as itching problem.
> I feel like a bag of misery today, not so jingle bell happy and bright.


Not good Fan.....hope the arm gets better with some physio and the magnesium helps you. I hear you re the hot flashes. Mine started 13 years ago and I still have them at times, although they seem to have subsided some what. I find they are better in the winter. Maybe cause you are going into summer they are worse? And humidity doesn't help.....hugs for you!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I was given an article, and right now I can't find it, that basically said that calcium and magnesium need to be balanced. If not the one that had higher levels would deplete the other. It also said that for heart attacks that were not caused by high colesterol, low levels of magnesium was usually the main cause. Not enough magnesium, and the muscles contract. Your heart is a muscle. It's been at least 5 years since the article was given to me, so who knows where I have it stashed.


Yes, my DH is on a magnesium supplement for his heart. All his numbers are low so not a case of high blood pressure or cholesterol. Naturopath has him take magnesium orotate as it assimilates better into the body. Helps with his chest spasms. But no calcium for him as those levels are ok.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Try the Hansels Mix, too, Fran, personally I much prefer it!
> My word it has been an intensely hot day today- almost unbarebly so.
> Had Animal Management here in the morning, and the young Tongan Electrician who lives at the corner house working on the Electrics in my bedroom for me- but we have struck a glitch and are waiting for reinforcements!


Sorry about the heat! Yuck.... so what did the animal management people have to say? Any hope on resolving the issue with your neighbor?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

KateB said:


> Not an easy path for you just now. {{{hugs}}}} Do you have to finish all that knitting? How about an IOU and they can collect after Christmas or go buy them something and take the pressure off of yourself.


The knitting is mostly for GC that made specific requests for specific colors even. 4 of them chit chatted about it in my Living room. The 10 year old GS wants hat & mittens, 7 year old GS wants hat & mittens, 8 year old GD wants hat and scarf, she only wears gloves, 3 year old GS wants hat, mittens and a scarf. How can you turn down those orders? I made Promises and don't want to break my promises as they are at the age to remember things and I feel special that they each asked for matching sets. I already bought them other major gifts and put money in their college funds.
For DD and DSIL I bought baby desires and a bunch of packaged foods and snacks, along with canned ravioli etc. I will pack a couple of boxes and wrap as emergency pantry for when the baby comes and they can't count on Mom for everything. I did this before. . . they thought that I was Crazy at the time; SIL thanked me after for thinking so far ahead.He found out exactly what the box was for when baby arrived.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you from me and Carol.
Kate, thank you, love your cards.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am looking for Bonnie's mitt tutorial. I know I saved it, but I can't find in on my computer, and I have tried searching KP with no luck. Bonnie, can you please re-post it, or Kate, post a link, please?
> 
> Edit: Never mind. I saved it to my Evernote file, not in my regular documents.


I'm glad you found it


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Joy, happy walking with Maya. We are about to go walking now.
Pearls Girls: An Advanced Care Directive is (in Calif. at least) an additional document to the DNR in that it names the person who acts for you should you become incapacitated. It has more detailed info than a DNR. My doc said to finish making it out, fold in half and stick on the fridge as that's the first place the EMTs look at when they are called to the house. I just don't know that I want to look at that hot pink piece of paper every day! LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Try the Hansels Mix, too, Fran, personally I much prefer it!
> My word it has been an intensely hot day today- almost unbarebly so.
> Had Animal Management here in the morning, and the young Tongan Electrician who lives at the corner house working on the Electrics in my bedroom for me- but we have struck a glitch and are waiting for reinforcements!


I hope animal control can do something but obviously these neighbors are bent on having a nasty dog so I hope the law can straighten them out.

Has anything happened with the new construction around you?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The knitting is mostly for GC that made specific requests for specific colors even. 4 of them chit chatted about it in my Living room. The 10 year old GS wants hat & mittens, 7 year old GS wants hat & mittens, 8 year old GD wants hat and scarf, she only wears gloves, 3 year old GS wants hat, mittens and a scarf. How can you turn down those orders? I made Promises and don't want to break my promises as they are at the age to remember things and I feel special that they each asked for matching sets. I already bought them other major gifts and put money in their college funds.
> For DD and DSIL I bought baby desires and a bunch of packaged foods and snacks, along with canned ravioli etc. I will pack a couple of boxes and wrap as emergency pantry for when the baby comes and they can't count on Mom for everything. I did this before. . . they thought that I was Crazy at the time; SIL thanked me after for thinking so far ahead.He found out exactly what the box was for when baby arrived.


Great idea to have an emergency meal box. When my first grandchild was born I filled a box with everything I could think of that you might not think about but would need in the middle of the night when no stores open...soother, thermometer, baby Tylenol, oragel, gripe water, diaper rash cream... I forget what else
I hope you get some knitting done, maybe if you get one item done for each GC with a promise of the matching item soon as I'm sure except the 3 year old they are old enough to understand that Grandpa is a handful for you.
Sorry your DH is declining rapidly but hopefully this latest caregiver will take some of the pressure off you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Joy, happy walking with Maya. We are about to go walking now.
> Pearls Girls: An Advanced Care Directive is (in Calif. at least) an additional document to the DNR in that it names the person who acts for you should you become incapacitated. It has more detailed info than a DNR. My doc said to finish making it out, fold in half and stick on the fridge as that's the first place the EMTs look at when they are called to the house. I just don't know that I want to look at that hot pink piece of paper every day! LOL


That's what my cousin told me her brother with the very bad heart has done. He is also my cousin but I have never kept in touch with him & he's quite a bit older than me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Joy hope you have a great day.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I am looking for Bonnie's mitt tutorial. I know I saved it, but I can't find in on my computer, and I have tried searching KP with no luck. Bonnie, can you please re-post it, or Kate, post a link, please?
> 
> Edit: Never mind. I saved it to my Evernote file, not in my regular documents.


Is this for mittens??? maybe I need a refresher also as I have 1 week to make 3 pairs. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Oh I'm sorry about the decline in your DH. So hard.....hugs and prayers ......


Thank you. . .that is what I need.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No, that is for the dongle ONLY....what is so irritating is I got it out of the foot storage box and must have set it down somewhere, took the foot that had been used last and then couldn't find the one needed. Oh well...it will turn up when the one I ordered arrives won't it!


tami_ohio said:


> You didn't put the foot in your little basket, did you? No ideas on where to look for your little trinkets.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happiest of Birthdays to you Joy! ????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> I always wanted to learn the piano. Parents couldn't afford one so enrolled me in a private band at $2.50 per week. Went every Friday night and the man who had started it taught me clarinet. Played in that for 7 or 8 years, until I became a snotty teenager and couldn't be bothered with such trivial things. Chemo and radiation damaged my vocal chords. At least that's what I think happened. During radiation I developed phlegm in my throat and had to clear and clear my throat.... 13 years later still struggle with that. Find my singing voice has no strengthIt had good toe and quickly grows hoarse.... later my parents got a piano and my sister learned to play. At one point we bought an ancient piano for our home...my DH found a piano teacher for me and I had lessons for a short while....until life set in and I had more children to look after! ????
> What caused yours to get damaged?


That is quite interesting. When I was little always wanted to learn piano also. My mother said a piano was a waste of space. So they had a free violin class that I was enrolled in but, never allowed to practice at home and was made fun of. Obviously that was a disaster, created by my mother. My father got me a violin from a guy that made them and he had found one of his broken and he repaired it. It had good tone and I played in the Orchestra for all of Jr High & High School. Now I learn that I'm pretty much tone deaf. I know how to read the music and where to place fingers etc. But if it is not in tune, I have no clue what to do. I even bought an electric tuner, to no avail. Finally when we had kids, we found a used piano and refurbished it (It had been in a garage for years and full of acorns and mouse dropping) then we hired someone to tune it and all 4 of us took piano lessons at a posh school. I learned enough to be an encouraging teacher to my kids at home. They also took lessons for about 9 years. The 1 that took 1 year of lessons is the most musical in the family and bought a piano for their shared house. . . It relaxes him to play. The other son also took guitar lessons and can play well enough, to play in bands in church or solo. Daughter also took singing lessons, clarinet, violin and can do what is necessary for an elementary teacher needs. She decided not to teach but work in publishing and now in charitable work.
Was it the parents or the times??? They did not indulge our interests.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, hope you have nice walk. I made cooies of my Advanced Care Directive, gave one to Doctor, hospital, put one in glove compartment.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you.
Gwen, thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Been busy cleaning carpets , finally finished and realised it was quite chilly , went to take a look and realised the washing machine was clicking , so Ive got a boiler thats playing up , a washing machine that is refusing to work and Ive just realised Ive made a mistake in my Christmas sock no way am I frogging half a sock to add one row no matter what my little OCD voice keeps telling me


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Try the Hansels Mix, too, Fran, personally I much prefer it!
> My word it has been an intensely hot day today- almost unbarebly so.
> Had Animal Management here in the morning, and the young Tongan Electrician who lives at the corner house working on the Electrics in my bedroom for me- but we have struck a glitch and are waiting for reinforcements!


Hopefully animal mgmt can do something worthwhile, and hopefully you are able to get the electric finished.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOY, AND TO YOUR TWIN ALSO!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been busy cleaning carpets , finally finished and realised it was quite chilly , went to take a look and realised the washing machine was clicking , so Ive got a boiler thats playing up , a washing machine that is refusing to work and Ive just realised Ive made a mistake in my Christmas sock no way am I frogging half a sock to add one row no matter what my little OCD voice keeps telling me


Oh no, I hope that you can get the boiler and washer to both cooperate and that the sock doesn't drive you crazy, I totally get the OCD voice, it's so annoying.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

FYI: If anyone gets a friend request on FB from me DO NOT RESPOND! Once again, I've been hacked.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Been busy cleaning carpets , finally finished and realised it was quite chilly , went to take a look and realised the washing machine was clicking , so Ive got a boiler thats playing up , a washing machine that is refusing to work and Ive just realised Ive made a mistake in my Christmas sock no way am I frogging half a sock to add one row no matter what my little OCD voice keeps telling me


I bet it looks lovely the way it is.
Knit on. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday Joy hope you have a great day.


A very Happy birthday to Joy from me also.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Decided to wait and go up to my DU's tomorrow although we have no snow, but there is (allegedly!) freezing rain causing the roads to be icy. It's certainly blowing a hooley out there just now, but the forecast for tomorrow is a bit better.
> DIL just sent me photos and video of Caitlin's ballet/tap show this morning - not a real production just showing the parents what they are doing.


She is such a sweetie and looks lovely in her outfit.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I just got a call from local Jewelry who was sizing 4 rings. I went right away to pick them up and showed to DH. He was all smiles now I can remind him that we have had matching rings for almost 50 years. He needs reminders. Bless his soul, he wanted to wash up dishes this a.m. so I let him. He used to do most and also wash floors. Those are all things he did growing up in parents restaurant and even in the Coast Guard. Those activities do not get done anywhere by themselves. We should all appreciate how many things that we can do, as that can all fade.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its his sugar levels, thyroid levels , and dizzy spells , had more blood tests this week and in to see the doctor on Thursday after they decide what can be done , I think he is deteriorating mentally too , so they are going to do some tests on that come the new year


I'm sorry to hear that your DH isn't doing well. I hope the blood tests will help determine what is causing his problems.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FYI: If anyone gets a friend request on FB from me DO NOT RESPOND! Once again, I've been hacked.


I just really don't know what these idiots think they're accomplishing, they really need to get lives, their own and not someone else's.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My aunt kept _every_ card ever given to her, she had photo albums full, my cousins wife kept them, I was all for putting them in the trash bin as they really have no meaning to anyone else, but cousins wife tends to be a pack rat about some things.


My mom was the same. She put all our cards into photo albums too. I did get rid of most of them. I had never thought that some children might enjoy having them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> Hair looks great!!


I agree.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This is the hat Pearl's Girls finished.
> 
> Sitting on my Christmas quilt. It goes with the purple one for his girlfriend. No pompous as they wear helmets when skiing.


It's lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I think so, but his name is Stu....pid lol!


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am so glad you have been invited out for Christmas Day. :sm24: :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good news. :sm24:


It is quite amazing, that even in these hot nights, I am getting through to real sleep!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a site with a lot of graphs to knit by. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So happy you have a new friend and a place to go to on Christmas Day. I too have eaten too many Christmas treats.....one of the downfalls of baking....and my DH always can use weight so I continue to bake. Unfortunately I have no will power to let well enough alone.


I am afraid I too, fall into that category- no will power at all, when it comes to sugar. And this from a child who grew up in the years of Sugar Rationing after WWll!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I remember Woolworths with fondness. That was the first store we went to when we first immigrated. And later when I was older could buy nifty little items for a nickel...that's where I'd go for birthday gifts for my friends and my little brother. Seemed they disappeared after Walmart came in.....but maybe it was just a culmination of several things.


When we first came to New Zealand we had two similar stores- Woolworths and MacKenzies, that sold cheap versions of many things- I am uncertain whether they share more than just the name- the Woolworths we had until some 10 or 15 years ago was definitely a Supermarket.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That's great the magnesium seems to help! I also take my calcium in the evening as that's supposed to help as well.


I am glad they are helping you, Maatje! It does make such a difference!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite amazing, that even in these hot nights, I am getting through to real sleep!


It's amazing what real sleep can do, I'm hoping that it will help just a bit at least with your pain also, the sleep that is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Nice! Is the senior complex close by? How will you get there? She sounds like a great friend for you.


I will catch a bus over- it takes a very round about route- it is a bit too far to try to walk. She is a lovely friendly lady.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> There are lots of nice patterns there. Thanks, Sam. I seem to have fallen behind with my knitting and have been spending time shortening my slacks.
> 
> Sometime ago, I mentioned that I had reconnected with a friend I hadn't seen for 30 some years and then all of a sudden, I no longer heard from her. I tried several times by email and phone. No reply from either her or her husband. I finally was able to contact a relative. She told me that both she and her husband have gone into deep depression and no longer answer the phone or the door. Their son passed away about 5 years ago at the age of 39 and they have never gotten over it. It is really sad and wish there was something I could do.


Oh that is sad, to bad someone can't call in authorities to step in and get them some help, they probably don't think they want it, but they do need it. Unfortunately, not being a family member, there really isn't much you can do. But I wonder how they are eating and getting on with the everyday things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid I too, fall into that category- no will power at all, when it comes to sugar. And this from a child who grew up in the years of Sugar Rationing after WWll!!!!!!


:sm02:Lol! Jennie's right there with you, I bake and everytime she walks past she takes some with her, I have only had about 6 cookies in the past week and half and I have a package of Pepperidge Farm Milano cookies that I got over a month ago and have only had 4 of. David, he eats the cookies as they come out of the oven, one day he ate 3 dozen, it might have been closer to 5, I can't remember, that's when I started doing the baking when he was away from home. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm caught up so off to get ready for knit group. Thursday we are getting together again but going to Brown Sheep and then to the Chinese restaurant in Scottsbluff, will be interesting to see how many of us go, 5 at the least.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I always wanted to learn the piano. Parents couldn't afford one so enrolled me in a private band at $2.50 per week. Went every Friday night and the man who had started it taught me clarinet. Played in that for 7 or 8 years, until I became a snotty teenager and couldn't be bothered with such trivial things. Chemo and radiation damaged my vocal chords. At least that's what I think happened. During radiation I developed phlegm in my throat and had to clear and clear my throat.... 13 years later still struggle with that. Find my singing voice has no strength and quickly grows hoarse.... later my parents got a piano and my sister learned to play. At one point we bought an ancient piano for our home...my DH found a piano teacher for me and I had lessons for a short while....until life set in and I had more children to look after! ????
> What caused yours to get damaged?


I was started on Piano lessons at the age of six, and in my opinion was not doing too badly, given my parents never acquired anything for me to practise on. (possibly because my dad, I discovered shortly before he died HATED classical music)
I had discovered in the late 1990's that I could sing very low- but a friend died, and I found out only on the last day of the Tangi - I was really upset, and swung far too low, without allowing my vocal chords to warm up- a real pity- my voice though never strong was fairly pure- with good piano accompaniment I know I could sing really well. Plus I got so much pleasure from it. Ah well, another of those things I grieve over time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sorry about the heat! Yuck.... so what did the animal management people have to say? Any hope on resolving the issue with your neighbor?


They had me sign a formal complaint- but I have no idea if anything has actually happened, so am being very, very cautious when I let Ringo out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope animal control can do something but obviously these neighbors are bent on having a nasty dog so I hope the law can straighten them out.
> 
> Has anything happened with the new construction around you?


I hope so, Bonnie- the neighbours really should not have any dog they are so negligent with it- apparently they can reach a point of being banned from ownership, at the moment they are facing a possible fine of around $300.

The houses are at the point where the Gib board is being put in place. I guess painting and finishing electrics and plumbing have to happen soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully animal mgmt can do something worthwhile, and hopefully you are able to get the electric finished.


I don't know as yet- the young man made things safe for the night- and will be back when he finishes work today. It will be great to be able to read in bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's amazing what real sleep can do, I'm hoping that it will help just a bit at least with your pain also, the sleep that is.


The pain has been a lot less this last couple of weeks- I wonder if that may be why?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm02:Lol! Jennie's right there with you, I bake and everytime she walks past she takes some with her, I have only had about 6 cookies in the past week and half and I have a package of Pepperidge Farm Milano cookies that I got over a month ago and have only had 4 of. David, he eats the cookies as they come out of the oven, one day he ate 3 dozen, it might have been closer to 5, I can't remember, that's when I started doing the baking when he was away from home. :sm16:


That is rather a good thing, really, otherwise with baking for David, you might be the size of a house!!!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

All dressed up ready for his class Christmas party this afternoon. I think he looks so grown up....where did baby Luke go?!! :sm03: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Joy!


Happy Birthday, Joy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I totally agree. I will go until I can no longer care for myself. I think a glass of hemlock should do it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We also have "advance directives" saying what interventions we want to have.
> Recently a "right to die" legislation was passed here but I think you have to be of sound mind & 2 doctors have to sign off on it.
> My personal opinion is we should treat people with the same compassion as animals & we would never let an animal suffer so when it gets to that stage if someone wants to be put out of misery you should have that option.
> I think the legislation was brought about by the plight of a woman from BC with ALS who wanted help to die, couldn't do it herself & if got assistance the person who helped her would be charged with murder.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here it is free. at least I have never paid for it and track all my packages that I have bought. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And it sure puts up the cost!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Is this for mittens??? maybe I need a refresher also as I have 1 week to make 3 pairs. :sm02:


Yes, for mittens, but isn't really a pattern. I would suggest that you find a mitten pattern that you like, and go from there. This is more what Bonnie does to make them extra warm, and I will need to follow an existing pattern, and modify it to the way Bonnie makes them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been busy cleaning carpets , finally finished and realised it was quite chilly , went to take a look and realised the washing machine was clicking , so Ive got a boiler thats playing up , a washing machine that is refusing to work and Ive just realised Ive made a mistake in my Christmas sock no way am I frogging half a sock to add one row no matter what my little OCD voice keeps telling me


Hope the washing machine is a simple, inexpensive fix, and the same for the boiler. Sorry about the sock.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is different - but well excuted. --- sam


Gweniepooh said:


> Matthew's latest drawing


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I just got a call from local Jewelry who was sizing 4 rings. I went right away to pick them up and showed to DH. He was all smiles now I can remind him that we have had matching rings for almost 50 years. He needs reminders. Bless his soul, he wanted to wash up dishes this a.m. so I let him. He used to do most and also wash floors. Those are all things he did growing up in parents restaurant and even in the Coast Guard. Those activities do not get done anywhere by themselves. We should all appreciate how many things that we can do, as that can all fade.


Wonderful that you can now wear your ring that matches his. He will enjoy seeing it on your finger. Nice of him to want to wash the dishes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> There are lots of nice patterns there. Thanks, Sam. I seem to have fallen behind with my knitting and have been spending time shortening my slacks.
> 
> Sometime ago, I mentioned that I had reconnected with a friend I hadn't seen for 30 some years and then all of a sudden, I no longer heard from her. I tried several times by email and phone. No reply from either her or her husband. I finally was able to contact a relative. She told me that both she and her husband have gone into deep depression and no longer answer the phone or the door. Their son passed away about 5 years ago at the age of 39 and they have never gotten over it. It is really sad and wish there was something I could do.


I'm sorry to hear that. At least now you understand why they won't answer your calls or emails.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> All dressed up ready for his class Christmas party this afternoon. I think he looks so grown up....where did baby Luke go?!! :sm03: :sm09:


Handsome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I totally agree. I will go until I can no longer care for myself. I think a glass of hemlock should do it. --- sam


 :sm13:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - so sorry about your uncle. I can appreciate that he died in his sleep - I think we all would like to die like that. you are the oldest now - I am the only one left in my family. --- sam



KateB said:


> Not such a good day today - went up to my uncle's and found that he had passed away during the night. I'm not sad for him really as latterly he had an existence not a life, and he would have hated having to be in hospital so he has been spared that. Probably have to be a post mortem as he hadn't been near a doctor for years and it was a sudden death, (although at 86 you would think it wasn't unexpected) but I suppose they have to do things correctly. Now that he's gone it means I am the eldest in my side of the family and that's a funny feeling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> All dressed up ready for his class Christmas party this afternoon. I think he looks so grown up....where did baby Luke go?!! :sm03: :sm09:


He looks quite tall and slender- is he tall for his age?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> here it is free. at least I have never paid for it and track all my packages that I have bought. --- sam


That sounds a little odd to me! Maybe they added it in, and did not tell you?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy Birthday, Joy????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> All dressed up ready for his class Christmas party this afternoon. I think he looks so grown up....where did baby Luke go?!! :sm03: :sm09:


A right fine lad!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I looked at in on Ravelry but nothing said it was free? --- sa,



Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely pattern Maatje. Thank you for the heads up on it; I've downloaded it for sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds a little odd to me! Maybe they added it in, and did not tell you?


The postage price for international automatically includes insurance and tracking. It's built into the price which is very very high.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The postage price for international automatically includes insurance and tracking. It's built into the price which is very very high.


Here we have to specify that we want it- prices are phenomenally high whichever way you go.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

asked and answered. --- sam

where did she graduate from and what is she going to do with it? --- sam



darowil said:


> And I've also tied down that evening for us seeing as we won't be altogether again until July- and Vicky and Co are looking at leaving in the week of the 20th July so not too much family time at all for 2 1/2 years after this. And who knows what will happen in that time.
> 
> Well I slept well for a few hours but now am awake. G arrives in a couple of hours. David will go and pick up Mum and take her to Maryanne's graduation while I go in by train with G. Then we will come back here until an evening meal out to celebrate Maryanne's graduation. Hand G over to his parents and then afterwards take Mum back to her place as she needs to be home tomorrow morning. The other grandmother is having E- had surgery a few weeks ago so she can't lift therefore G is just not an option for her but we really didn't want two of them at the graduation!
> So won't be back today. Guess that is one advantage of being awake now!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds a little odd to me! Maybe they added it in, and did not tell you?


Any time I mail a package I get a tracking number. It is automatic part of mailing the package. I have only mailed items in the U.S. A small package costs about $3.50 tracking included.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are there no longer any safeway stores? the one of capitol hill was really nice - did a lot of shopping there. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Your Safeway must a different company than here. Our Safeway has been bought out by Albertsons. But who knows - seems like the big companies are always buying each other out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you are having a great birthday day joy - i'll be there for the cake and ice cream. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you.
> Gwen, thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is so tall - exactly - where did our baby Luke go? --- sam



KateB said:


> All dressed up ready for his class Christmas party this afternoon. I think he looks so grown up....where did baby Luke go?!! :sm03: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

most of the packages I get are domestic. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> The postage price for international automatically includes insurance and tracking. It's built into the price which is very very high.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and I am caught up. now I can go and knit of 'the blanket' some more. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you from me and Carol. She was excited June and Jim (her daughter & son) were bringing her a hamburger for lunch!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pearl Girls, check out Freckles mittens on Ravelry. She has all sizes and the pattern is well written. Knits in the round. I just finished a pair in three days, working on and off when I could. I'll post the pic of them.

Kathy

Not downloaded yet on iPad from phone. I'll post on this week's. 


Pearls Girls said:


> Is this for mittens??? maybe I need a refresher also as I have 1 week to make 3 pairs. :sm02:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PearlsGirls, thank you. Glad DH could do dishes and you got your rings.
Sonja, big hug. Sorry DH is doing poorly. Hope thyroid and sugar issues can be turned around. Mental declie could be due to holidays or sugar and thyroid out of whack.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He looks quite tall and slender- is he tall for his age?


He's really skinny, but average height. His dad was the same and was not happy as a teenager when most of his pals had their growth spurt and passed him in height, but he grew at age 16 and is now 6 feet tall.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A lot of rain and sun equals, blooming in all directions. 
This is a part of our garden today.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, sorry about your friend. I know its hard but sometimes just giving her the space she needs is a loving gesture.

Julie, Woolworth’s here in USA is a 5 & 10 cent store. Course nothing is that cheap anymore. I worked there as a teen.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan your garden is lovely

Sam, wonderful, i will put the tea on! So gad you will eat the cake! I dont eat cake. And i will happiy share the Ben & Jerry’s NY Fudge!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan your garden is lovely

Sam, wonderful, i will put the tea on! So gad you will eat the cake! I dont eat cake. And i will happiy share the Ben & Jerry’s NY Fudge!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan your garden is lovely
> 
> Sam, wonderful, i will put the tea on! So gad you will eat the cake! I dont eat cake. And i will happiy share the Ben & Jerry's NY Fudge!


Thank you, it sure is blooming well. Need to get in there and deal to weeds but sore arm is preventing at present. Ooh yes Fudge!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So sorry for the downhill slide of your DH Pearls Girls. This is such a difficult situation for all concerned. Hoping you can continue to keep yourself in good health.
Julie, so glad you are sleeping a bit better. Hoping that the animal people can help you out. If nothing more, that they will put your nasty dog neighbors on notice to watch themselves and keep out of trouble
Beautiful garden, Fan. Made a wonderful brightener for my otherwise dreary, bad air day. Is your arm any better?
Did succeed in getting the black, easy hat finished. Makes me really admire the beautiful figured one I saw here. The hat will be picked up to go to the Food and Care Coalition yet today. I have started another one, also with the donated yarn from the LYS. I have 3 more skeins of black to go and this will probably be the last time in my life I ever choose black yarn. However, it is quality acrylic and does knit up very nicely. 
You probably saw that Salt Lake City may be hosting the 2030 Olympic games. Most of the venues are still in excellent condition as we continue to use them and keep them up.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Flytyin, I am headed to physiotherapist in a couple of hours so hoping for some relief from pain later. 
Knowing you North American and UK folks are in winter, I thought my flowers and veg might shed some light on the dreary day/evening.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been busy cleaning carpets , finally finished and realised it was quite chilly , went to take a look and realised the washing machine was clicking , so Ive got a boiler thats playing up , a washing machine that is refusing to work and Ive just realised Ive made a mistake in my Christmas sock no way am I frogging half a sock to add one row no matter what my little OCD voice keeps telling me


I hope the heat & washer are both easy fixes, don't need an expensive fix just now.
I don't blame you for not wanting to frog 1\2 a sock, I'm sure only you will notice


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really handsome there Luke! He is growing up so fast!


KateB said:


> All dressed up ready for his class Christmas party this afternoon. I think he looks so grown up....where did baby Luke go?!! :sm03: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No, here you can get tracking free for packages mailed in and to the US.


Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds a little odd to me! Maybe they added it in, and did not tell you?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gorgeous plants and garden


Fan said:


> A lot of rain and sun equals, blooming in all directions.
> This is a part of our garden today.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> gorgeous plants and garden


Thank you, hope you find your missing gadget!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all, 
Came home early to start my Christmas vacation. I’ll be home till Saturday and then drive to my son’s in MA. 

Because I am generally not home till Friday, I misspoke about posting the mittens. I’ll try to get it posted here. 

Happy birthday to all that I missed. Prayers for all who need them. I‘ve had to skim a lot and writing on my phone is sometimes difficult. 

Lovely pics. Makes me miss summer already. I’ve been in cold and snow this month. Also a lot of night driving and trying to sleep in the day. 

All my Christmas presents are done and ready to give. One more shopping trip tomorrow for odds and ends. I wish everyone a great holiday season and a happy new year. Thanks for all the cards. They are all lovely. 

Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> He's really skinny, but average height. His dad was the same and was not happy as a teenager when most of his pals had their growth spurt and passed him in height, but he grew at age 16 and is now 6 feet tall.


It's difficult to get slim pants that are long enough. We're still battling that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jinx said:


> Any time I mail a package I get a tracking number. It is automatic part of mailing the package. I have only mailed items in the U.S. A small package costs about $3.50 tracking included.


We have to ask specifically for it- I think they said an extra $1.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today was a bit frustrating; misplaced/lost my embroidery foot and the nearest place to get one would be an 1 1/2 hour trip. I managed to actually do the embroidery without any foot on the machine at all but had to go super slow. As a result, I only got one of the notebooks finished. I have searched everywhere for the darn foot; even took everything out of the trash can piece by piece. Who know what I did with it. Ordered one online but will not get it until Wed. or Thurs. so will still be able to finish them in time but so frustrated. Also, have any of you put put something away so it wouldn't get lost and then can't find it....that's what I've done with the little remembrance I got for the ladies (5 of them) in my Tuesday group. Again....searched everywhere I can think of and still can't find the little bag I had them in. Don't know if we will be meeting next Tues. or not so I was going to take them tomorrow. Oh well....it was just a little trinket but irritates me to no end. I think I need to start a list and tack it to my bulletin board of where I've hidden for safe keeping things! Okay, I'm off to bed; will try to get up early and look some more when I'm refreshed. TTYL


What a frustrating day- hope when you wake/woke up you find the missing items.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> He's really skinny, but average height. His dad was the same and was not happy as a teenager when most of his pals had their growth spurt and passed him in height, but he grew at age 16 and is now 6 feet tall.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, lovely mittens and hat!

Fan, hope physical therapy helps. If not try acupuncture! I will soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> A lot of rain and sun equals, blooming in all directions.
> This is a part of our garden today.


My garden is very dried up in comparison!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, sorry about your friend. I know its hard but sometimes just giving her the space she needs is a loving gesture.
> 
> Julie, Woolworth's here in USA is a 5 & 10 cent store. Course nothing is that cheap anymore. I worked there as a teen.


 :sm24: Just the same with our current $2 shops few items are that low!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for the downhill slide of your DH Pearls Girls. This is such a difficult situation for all concerned. Hoping you can continue to keep yourself in good health.
> Julie, so glad you are sleeping a bit better. Hoping that the animal people can help you out. If nothing more, that they will put your nasty dog neighbors on notice to watch themselves and keep out of trouble
> Beautiful garden, Fan. Made a wonderful brightener for my otherwise dreary, bad air day. Is your arm any better?
> Did succeed in getting the black, easy hat finished. Makes me really admire the beautiful figured one I saw here. The hat will be picked up to go to the Food and Care Coalition yet today. I have started another one, also with the donated yarn from the LYS. I have 3 more skeins of black to go and this will probably be the last time in my life I ever choose black yarn. However, it is quality acrylic and does knit up very nicely.
> You probably saw that Salt Lake City may be hosting the 2030 Olympic games. Most of the venues are still in excellent condition as we continue to use them and keep them up.


 :sm24: I do hope something resolves soon!
Black is tough on the eyes- I have finished the knitting on the black beanie I have been doing- just one end to darn in now.
Hope your temperature inversions are not too bad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No, here you can get tracking free for packages mailed in and to the US.


But obviously not outside the US.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls sent this to me earlier to post for her. 
The Jade is my engagement ring.The silver and gold band is our original wedding ring. When we celebrated our15th anniversary, I was pregnant for our 3rd child and still getting hit up on by guys, so DH got me a gold band and we made a recommitment ceremony. For our 25th anniversary we could finally afford a diamond. That was over dinner and broadcast all over the area by a Christian Radio Station, with about 25 people taking over the restaurant. It was fun, but a little embarrassing !


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't know as yet- the young man made things safe for the night- and will be back when he finishes work today. It will be great to be able to read in bed.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The pain has been a lot less this last couple of weeks- I wonder if that may be why?


That is good, it may be, whatever is making the pain less though is a very good thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is rather a good thing, really, otherwise with baking for David, you might be the size of a house!!!!!!


 :sm23: That's no joke.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a good but tiring day yesterday.
Graduation went well and Maryanne really happy with her day which is good.
G was very well behaved all day. Managed to keep him awake long enough to get him to sleep when the proceedings started. He woke up not that long before Maryanne got her degree presented and was happy with food before then. I then had a good excuse not to need to sit through the rest of the presentations! Took him out before he got bored. Before the ceremony started he kept people entertained as we walked up and down the steps in the room- he was making sounds of absolute delight and of course got lots of smiles. 
Looking at him yesterday I realised that I think it will be good for him to have a day a week with an adult one on one. A totally different boy- mind you also a totally healthy one! E loves him but it does make it hard for him to just do what he wants. They will a day together during the week with their other grandmother and the weekend. But E does tend to control what is going on- in most delightful ways as she really does love her brother. 
When together can't give one a cuddle without ending up with 2 on your lap (goes either way G comes up to join E and I as well). The real problem is when I am wanted to carry them both!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kathy, lovely mittens and hat!
> 
> Fan, hope physical therapy helps. If not try acupuncture! I will soon!


Fran has a phobia about needles- not her favourite thing at all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> All dressed up ready for his class Christmas party this afternoon. I think he looks so grown up....where did baby Luke go?!! :sm03: :sm09:


Wasn't Seth just that age a couple days ago and Seth was his baby Luke, man how time flies by. He is a handsome boy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is good, it may be, whatever is making the pain less though is a very good thing.


It is so much nicer not to be in that much pain- mind you, my hands are so sticky there is not much crafting happening!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Pearls Girls sent this to me earlier to post for her.
> The Jade is my engagement ring.The silver and gold band is our original wedding ring. When we celebrated our15th anniversary, I was pregnant for our 3rd child and still getting hit up on by guys, so DH got me a gold band and we made a recommitment ceremony. For our 25th anniversary we could finally afford a diamond. That was over dinner and broadcast all over the area by a Christian Radio Station, with about 25 people taking over the restaurant. It was fun, but a little embarrassing !


Beautiful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds a little odd to me! Maybe they added it in, and did not tell you?


It depends on what type of shipping you select at the time. Through the USPS you can choose 5-7 days regular rate, or faster shipping of 2-3 days, which comes with up to $50 insurance and tracking for a few $ more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It depends on what type of shipping you select at the time. Through the USPS you can choose 5-7 days regular rate, or faster shipping of 2-3 days, which comes with up to $50 insurance and tracking for a few $ more.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for the downhill slide of your DH Pearls Girls. This is such a difficult situation for all concerned. Hoping you can continue to keep yourself in good health.
> Julie, so glad you are sleeping a bit better. Hoping that the animal people can help you out. If nothing more, that they will put your nasty dog neighbors on notice to watch themselves and keep out of trouble
> Beautiful garden, Fan. Made a wonderful brightener for my otherwise dreary, bad air day. Is your arm any better?
> Did succeed in getting the black, easy hat finished. Makes me really admire the beautiful figured one I saw here. The hat will be picked up to go to the Food and Care Coalition yet today. I have started another one, also with the donated yarn from the LYS. I have 3 more skeins of black to go and this will probably be the last time in my life I ever choose black yarn. However, it is quality acrylic and does knit up very nicely.
> You probably saw that Salt Lake City may be hosting the 2030 Olympic games. Most of the venues are still in excellent condition as we continue to use them and keep them up.


Put something white in your lap while you knit with the black yarn, and of course you know to sit in good lighting!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Flytyin, I am headed to physiotherapist in a couple of hours so hoping for some relief from pain later.
> Knowing you North American and UK folks are in winter, I thought my flowers and veg might shed some light on the dreary day/evening.


And they did! Even though, here, today has been mostly sunny, though only in the low to mid 30's F.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No, here you can get tracking free for packages mailed in and to the US.


I guess I don't mail very many packages. I think the last packages I sent were to Sonja and Melody!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fran has a phobia about needles- not her favourite thing at all.


You got that right! Had acupuncture for itches and found it very painful in hands feet etc so not keen on repeating.
Today I bought some magnesium pills so will take one tonight and hope it helps with soreness etc.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful rings Pearls Girls, nice to have them back and you found a good jeweller to fix them for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Came home early to start my Christmas vacation. I'll be home till Saturday and then drive to my son's in MA.
> 
> Because I am generally not home till Friday, I misspoke about posting the mittens. I'll try to get it posted here.
> ...


Merry Christmas! I'm glad you could start your vacation early. I enjoyed your card. Lovely knitting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's difficult to get slim pants that are long enough. We're still battling that one.


I think we will be fighting that battle with Arriana. Unless we buy nothing but leggings, which she likes. She is in a 4T but they are getting too short. The 5T are the right length but way to big!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Pearls Girls sent this to me earlier to post for her.
> The Jade is my engagement ring.The silver and gold band is our original wedding ring. When we celebrated our15th anniversary, I was pregnant for our 3rd child and still getting hit up on by guys, so DH got me a gold band and we made a recommitment ceremony. For our 25th anniversary we could finally afford a diamond. That was over dinner and broadcast all over the area by a Christian Radio Station, with about 25 people taking over the restaurant. It was fun, but a little embarrassing !


Beautiful rings!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the mittens and hat, Kathy. The colors are so pretty!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> A lot of rain and sun equals, blooming in all directions.
> This is a part of our garden today.


Wow just seems you planted these a week or so ago.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Wow just seems you planted these a week or so ago.


Yes it was only back on 26th October we planted them! They have gone nuts in this rain and heat lately.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Joy, hope you are having a lovely day.
????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have often put things in safe places and can't find them also place something down and can't find it two minutes later even if I go back and retrace my steps.
> I think I am done shopping maybe I will have a minute or two, but, I doubt it.
> It has been a sort of down day where I could cry at the drop of a pin.
> I need to have Mammogram redone. It was bad enough the 1st time and now I have to re-schedule.
> ...


I hope the repeat mammogram is only an error on their part and not a concern over what they have seen.
It is so hard seeing someone you care for slowly (and at times not so slowly) going downhill. You have the comfort of knowing that when the end comes He will be going to a fantastic place. Of course you will still miss him (and especially the man he once was). 
Hope your son and DH can have some good times this weekend-just the two of them will likely be better than many people at once.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Q


Poledra65 said:


> Pearls Girls sent this to me earlier to post for her.
> The Jade is my engagement ring.The silver and gold band is our original wedding ring. When we celebrated our15th anniversary, I was pregnant for our 3rd child and still getting hit up on by guys, so DH got me a gold band and we made a recommitment ceremony. For our 25th anniversary we could finally afford a diamond. That was over dinner and broadcast all over the area by a Christian Radio Station, with about 25 people taking over the restaurant. It was fun, but a little embarrassing !


Beautiful rings, I'm so glad you've had them resized. Also sorry to read of your DH decline.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> A day of heat and tiredness for me today. I have messed up my right arm with muscle pain giving trouble for past month or so. So decided to seek help and have an appointment with physiotherapist tomorrow. Hoping she can get it feeling better. You don't realise how much you need that extra arm when doing things re chores etc. Been lifting heavy grocery bags and that has made things painful round elbow and shoulder.
> Stu had his doctors appointment re high sugar levels, and has to behave and cut down which means no sweet desserts over Christmas.
> He is determined to get things right so good that he will do so.


Hopefully the physio can help- but not likely to be an immediate cure unfortunately.
If Stu is motivated to get his sugar levels down that is a huge help- especially at this time of the year when so much temptation around.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> are there no longer any safeway stores? the one of capitol hill was really nice - did a lot of shopping there. --- sam


We have Safeway in Scottsbluff and both in Cheyenne.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you from me and Carol. She was excited June and Jim (her daughter & son) were bringing her a hamburger for lunch!


 :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> A lot of rain and sun equals, blooming in all directions.
> This is a part of our garden today.


Beautiful!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> You got that right! Had acupuncture for itches and found it very painful in hands feet etc so not keen on repeating.
> Today I bought some magnesium pills so will take one tonight and hope it helps with soreness etc.


I do hope they work!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for the downhill slide of your DH Pearls Girls. This is such a difficult situation for all concerned. Hoping you can continue to keep yourself in good health.
> Julie, so glad you are sleeping a bit better. Hoping that the animal people can help you out. If nothing more, that they will put your nasty dog neighbors on notice to watch themselves and keep out of trouble
> Beautiful garden, Fan. Made a wonderful brightener for my otherwise dreary, bad air day. Is your arm any better?
> Did succeed in getting the black, easy hat finished. Makes me really admire the beautiful figured one I saw here. The hat will be picked up to go to the Food and Care Coalition yet today. I have started another one, also with the donated yarn from the LYS. I have 3 more skeins of black to go and this will probably be the last time in my life I ever choose black yarn. However, it is quality acrylic and does knit up very nicely.
> You probably saw that Salt Lake City may be hosting the 2030 Olympic games. Most of the venues are still in excellent condition as we continue to use them and keep them up.


Awesome that the venues are in great condition and can still be used, so sad to see those that have been left to fall into ruin.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. No idea. I sure wouldn't. I think it is the fact that we are soooo far away from the rest of the world really. :sm19:


And not the sort of thing you would want to have posted to you so need to rely on someone who transports them to protect against weather especially heat or excessive cold.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Your Safeway must a different company than here. Our Safeway has been bought out by Albertsons. But who knows - seems like the big companies are always buying each other out.


I did hear that Safeway was going to start using the name Woolworths. Cathy do you still have Safeways or is it now Woolworths? Victoria where Cathy lives was one of the states who used the name Woolworths.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Joy, happy walking with Maya. We are about to go walking now.
> Pearls Girls: An Advanced Care Directive is (in Calif. at least) an additional document to the DNR in that it names the person who acts for you should you become incapacitated. It has more detailed info than a DNR. My doc said to finish making it out, fold in half and stick on the fridge as that's the first place the EMTs look at when they are called to the house. I just don't know that I want to look at that hot pink piece of paper every day! LOL


Whereas the one document here covers both scenarios. Can fill in both sections or only depending on your wishes.
Keeping it on the fridge or at least a note with where it is (easily accesable so hunting through things isn't expected) is a good idea.
A hot pink colour is a good idea as it would stand out. Is that the colour they are or that you used?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Try the Hansels Mix, too, Fran, personally I much prefer it!
> My word it has been an intensely hot day today- almost unbarebly so.
> Had Animal Management here in the morning, and the young Tongan Electrician who lives at the corner house working on the Electrics in my bedroom for me- but we have struck a glitch and are waiting for reinforcements!


Is the glitch with the electrical work? or animal control?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, didnt know Fan didnt like needles.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, thamk you. It was a lovely day and now i get to go to sangha.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been busy cleaning carpets , finally finished and realised it was quite chilly , went to take a look and realised the washing machine was clicking , so Ive got a boiler thats playing up , a washing machine that is refusing to work and Ive just realised Ive made a mistake in my Christmas sock no way am I frogging half a sock to add one row no matter what my little OCD voice keeps telling me


A very frustrating day for you- and potentially very expensive.
Unless the one row is obvious I wouldn't be frogging either. But then I prefer fudge to frogs so that isn't surprising.
Now I would be stuck if Cadbury ever put out a fudge filled frog wouldn't I? And to those who don't what I referring to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freddo


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Came home early to start my Christmas vacation. I'll be home till Saturday and then drive to my son's in MA.
> 
> Because I am generally not home till Friday, I misspoke about posting the mittens. I'll try to get it posted here.
> ...


Really nice that you were able get home early and start your holiday, you do get manage to drive a lot of miles. Have a safe trip up to Mass, hopefully you'll have good weather up there. 
Great mittens and hat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a good but tiring day yesterday.
> Graduation went well and Maryanne really happy with her day which is good.
> G was very well behaved all day. Managed to keep him awake long enough to get him to sleep when the proceedings started. He woke up not that long before Maryanne got her degree presented and was happy with food before then. I then had a good excuse not to need to sit through the rest of the presentations! Took him out before he got bored. Before the ceremony started he kept people entertained as we walked up and down the steps in the room- he was making sounds of absolute delight and of course got lots of smiles.
> Looking at him yesterday I realised that I think it will be good for him to have a day a week with an adult one on one. A totally different boy- mind you also a totally healthy one! E loves him but it does make it hard for him to just do what he wants. They will a day together during the week with their other grandmother and the weekend. But E does tend to control what is going on- in most delightful ways as she really does love her brother.
> When together can't give one a cuddle without ending up with 2 on your lap (goes either way G comes up to join E and I as well). The real problem is when I am wanted to carry them both!


Great that all went well and Maryanne and G both had a good day. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so much nicer not to be in that much pain- mind you, my hands are so sticky there is not much crafting happening!


Yes, hard to knit when your hands tick to the fibers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> There are lots of nice patterns there. Thanks, Sam. I seem to have fallen behind with my knitting and have been spending time shortening my slacks.
> 
> Sometime ago, I mentioned that I had reconnected with a friend I hadn't seen for 30 some years and then all of a sudden, I no longer heard from her. I tried several times by email and phone. No reply from either her or her husband. I finally was able to contact a relative. She told me that both she and her husband have gone into deep depression and no longer answer the phone or the door. Their son passed away about 5 years ago at the age of 39 and they have never gotten over it. It is really sad and wish there was something I could do.


Terrible for your old friend- but at least you know why they aren't contacting you. If they manage to pull out maybe they will try to make contact again.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fan, your plants look so healthy. You are right; they are a pleasure to us in Minnesota because there isn’t much green here. Although, I am not complaining; we had a high of 45F today. That is very warm for December here. Looks like we may have a brown Christmas this year. That is unusual. Weather people say no snow in sight. Santa may have to ditch the sleigh and bring out the Harley! 

Pearlsgirls, the rings are beautiful. I especially like the Emerald.

I am going to DGS’s Christmas program tomorrow. Friday a house mom friend is coming from Iowa and will stay a few days in our guest room. Sunday night my son arrives from Las Vegas.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just talking with David and decided that finding the Christmas decorations was not going to happen so would go to get some pretty cheap things just for this year (not that most of decorations cost much anyway!).
Talking to Maryanne trying to work out when to go and meet her and get decorations. David said no you aren't going shopping it's a waste of money. 
And walked into my room carrying a box- yes the decorations. No wonder they wern't in the garage- he had found them weeks ago and got them out when I said I wanted to put up the tree this year for E!
This morning I said we need the nativity scene- and commented that I was sure it was out somewhere. I had seen it on a shelf somewhere recently. So checked the lounge room and not on the mantlepiece. David just before we decided walked in and said it's a shame we don't know where the crib is. With a look up at the corner of the cupboard in my room.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:



> Just talking with David and decided that finding the Christmas decorations was not going to happen so would go to get some pretty cheap things just for this year (not that most of decorations cost much anyway!).
> Talking to Maryanne trying to work out when to go and meet her and get decorations. David said no you aren't going shopping it's a waste of money.
> And walked into my room carrying a box- yes the decorations. No wonder they wern't in the garage- he had found them weeks ago and got them out when I said I wanted to put up the tree this year for E!
> This morning I said we need the nativity scene- and commented that I was sure it was out somewhere. I had seen it on a shelf somewhere recently. So checked the lounge room and not on the mantlepiece. David just before we decided walked in and said it's a shame we don't know where the crib is. With a look up at the corner of the cupboard in my room.


 :sm04: Well done David!!! Telling you'd he'd already gotten them out would have been a good thing, but a nice surprise today for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Fan, your plants look so healthy. You are right; they are a pleasure to us in Minnesota because there isn't much green here. Although, I am not complaining; we had a high of 45F today. That is very warm for December here. Looks like we may have a brown Christmas this year. That is unusual. Weather people say no snow in sight. Santa may have to ditch the sleigh and bring out the Harley!
> 
> Pearlsgirls, the rings are beautiful. I especially like the Emerald.
> 
> I am going to DGS's Christmas program tomorrow. Friday a house mom friend is coming from Iowa and will stay a few days in our guest room. Sunday night my son arrives from Las Vegas.


We'll give the message to head your way after the boomers finish down here. 
I know He is isn't politically correct any more but this is our (or was) our most popular version of the song- I htink He was the original as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid I too, fall into that category- no will power at all, when it comes to sugar. And this from a child who grew up in the years of Sugar Rationing after WWll!!!!!!


Me neither


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm02:Lol! Jennie's right there with you, I bake and everytime she walks past she takes some with her, I have only had about 6 cookies in the past week and half and I have a package of Pepperidge Farm Milano cookies that I got over a month ago and have only had 4 of. David, he eats the cookies as they come out of the oven, one day he ate 3 dozen, it might have been closer to 5, I can't remember, that's when I started doing the baking when he was away from home. :sm16:


Resisting in the first place is easier for me- once I start I'm hopeless. For lunch today I had some cookies while waiting for last nights left overs to heat up and then one after. Seems to have stopped the urge to eat more (mind you I ate too many while waiting. Actually I was waiting for rice to cook. Heating up would have been better as less time to eat in!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> All dressed up ready for his class Christmas party this afternoon. I think he looks so grown up....where did baby Luke go?!! :sm03: :sm09:


Smart looking boy.
They change so quickly don't they? Went to China with a toddler and a baby grand children. Now I have a little girl and a toddler. They both changed at the same time. Mind you last night the little girl spent a fair bit of time acting like a toddler. After being a delight for me all day G decided to play up as well once his parents arrived!
Talking of his parents I now have a box of 6 1litre bottles of Moscato. They decided that I needed some recognition of the help I am at short notice. 2 days in a row followed by my normal day they figured really was a lot to ask. So anyone want to come over for a party- I have plenty of cookies as well that you can help me devour. :sm02: 
I'm wondering if I will like Brett's choice as I usually like the cheap stuff and Brett wouldn't got that I'm sure- but He did get still which is important for me. He said He has never bought a box of Moscato before!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Resisting in the first place is easier for me- once I start I'm hopeless. For lunch today I had some cookies while waiting for last nights left overs to heat up and then one after. Seems to have stopped the urge to eat more (mind you I ate too many while waiting. Actually I was waiting for rice to cook. Heating up would have been better as less time to eat in!).


Lol.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Smart looking boy.
> They change so quickly don't they? Went to China with a toddler and a baby grand children. Now I have a little girl and a toddler. They both changed at the same time. Mind you last night the little girl spent a fair bit of time acting like a toddler. After being a delight for me all day G decided to play up as well once his parents arrived!
> Talking of his parents I now have a box of 6 1litre bottles of Moscato. They decided that I needed some recognition of the help I am at short notice. 2 days in a row followed by my normal day they figured really was a lot to ask. So anyone want to come over for a party- I have plenty of cookies as well that you can help me devour. :sm02:
> I'm wondering if I will like Brett's choice as I usually like the cheap stuff and Brett wouldn't got that I'm sure- but He did get still which is important for me. He said He has never bought a box of Moscato before!


Lol! I'll be right over, Moscato is my favorite, I'll even bring more cookies. :sm04:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hopefully the physio can help- but not likely to be an immediate cure unfortunately.
> If Stu is motivated to get his sugar levels down that is a huge help- especially at this time of the year when so much temptation around.


I expect it will take awhile to settle things down, just got back from an hour of treatment and my arm is aching now, going back on Monday again.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> I expect it will take awhile to settle things down, just got back from an hour of treatment and my arm is aching now, going back on Monday again.


I am so sorry your arm is so miserable. Hoping it will quickly settle down. Can you ice it for a bit? Perhaps that will help. 
Darowil, so interesting to learn of G and E's changes. What a fun time you have with your GKs. 
The picture of Luke was wonderful. He has turned into a really handsome young man.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We'll give the message to head your way after the boomers finish down here.
> I know He is isn't politically correct any more but this is our (or was) our most popular version of the song- I htink He was the original as well.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I expect it will take awhile to settle things down, just got back from an hour of treatment and my arm is aching now, going back on Monday again.


I hope that your arm starts to feel a lot better before Monday.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, didnt know Fan didnt like needles.


It's not so much the needles themselves it is what they do and pain associated I hate, blood is specially hard and I faint with blood draws, so avoid them pretty much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful flowers fan. --- sam



Fan said:


> A lot of rain and sun equals, blooming in all directions.
> This is a part of our garden today.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That was awesome!!!!!! I can't stop grinning at it.
> :sm04:


So cute isn't it? That is downunder Christmas. But as we are a day ahead in time, Santa has time to whizz around downunder first before going north! 
We have a song which goes Downunder Santa gets a suntan and Rudolph puts some cream on his nose.
Can't remember the rest of it, sorry.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful flowers fan. --- sam


Thank you Sam. I do enjoy the scents of the flowers and tasty fresh veg.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and why don't we eat cake - Marie Antoinette said we should all eat cake. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Fan your garden is lovely
> 
> Sam, wonderful, i will put the tea on! So gad you will eat the cake! I dont eat cake. And i will happiy share the Ben & Jerry's NY Fudge!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> So cute isn't it? That is downunder Christmas. But as we are a day ahead in time, Santa has time to whizz around downunder first before going north!
> We have a song which goes Downunder Santa gets a suntan and Rudolph puts some cream on his nose.
> Can't remember the rest of it, sorry.


 :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> and why don't we eat cake - Marie Antoinette said we should all eat cake. --- sam


 :sm23: And Marie Antoinette lost her head. But I'm with you Sam, I'll eat cake, especially if it has buttercream frosting, yummmm, I love buttercream frosting. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: And Marie Antoinette lost her head. But I'm with you Sam, I'll eat cake, especially if it has buttercream frosting, yummmm, I love buttercream frosting. :sm24:


Yum! For sure, hence the expression eat your head off lol! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yum! For sure, hence the expression eat your head off lol! :sm23:


 :sm06: :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

House is sold again. Now to get through another inspection. Thanks for all the good thoughts.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> House is sold again. Now to get through another inspection. Thanks for all the good thoughts.


Yipeee hope this one goes through and you can get on with life!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Darowil....yes it came from my doc that way.....bright, vivid pink! Neon-like.
Sam, let us all eat cake who can!
Speaking of which I made a pumpkin bread and, if I do say so myself, it is delish!
Sending a piece to each of you! LOL (virtual, that is. Means no calories)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> House is sold again. Now to get through another inspection. Thanks for all the good thoughts.


Awesome!!! That didn't take long, praying and keeping everything crossed that this one goes through without a hitch, and in record time. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news - everything is going to be just fine. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> House is sold again. Now to get through another inspection. Thanks for all the good thoughts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> There are lots of nice patterns there. Thanks, Sam. I seem to have fallen behind with my knitting and have been spending time shortening my slacks.
> 
> Sometime ago, I mentioned that I had reconnected with a friend I hadn't seen for 30 some years and then all of a sudden, I no longer heard from her. I tried several times by email and phone. No reply from either her or her husband. I finally was able to contact a relative. She told me that both she and her husband have gone into deep depression and no longer answer the phone or the door. Their son passed away about 5 years ago at the age of 39 and they have never gotten over it. It is really sad and wish there was something I could do.


So sad for your friend


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm02:Lol! Jennie's right there with you, I bake and everytime she walks past she takes some with her, I have only had about 6 cookies in the past week and half and I have a package of Pepperidge Farm Milano cookies that I got over a month ago and have only had 4 of. David, he eats the cookies as they come out of the oven, one day he ate 3 dozen, it might have been closer to 5, I can't remember, that's when I started doing the baking when he was away from home. :sm16:


He must have some metabolism to be able to eat so many cookies & not be the size of a house????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> All dressed up ready for his class Christmas party this afternoon. I think he looks so grown up....where did baby Luke go?!! :sm03: :sm09:


So grown up already. He's really changing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> A lot of rain and sun equals, blooming in all directions.
> This is a part of our garden today.


Your plants look great. I love fushias but I can't grow them, they always get bugs????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Came home early to start my Christmas vacation. I'll be home till Saturday and then drive to my son's in MA.
> 
> Because I am generally not home till Friday, I misspoke about posting the mittens. I'll try to get it posted here.
> ...


Great looking hat & mitts, lovely color.
Have a great holiday. Nice you can extend it a bit


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Pearls Girls sent this to me earlier to post for her.
> The Jade is my engagement ring.The silver and gold band is our original wedding ring. When we celebrated our15th anniversary, I was pregnant for our 3rd child and still getting hit up on by guys, so DH got me a gold band and we made a recommitment ceremony. For our 25th anniversary we could finally afford a diamond. That was over dinner and broadcast all over the area by a Christian Radio Station, with about 25 people taking over the restaurant. It was fun, but a little embarrassing !


Very nice, good they fit now so you can wear them


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I get results from my endoscopy biopsies tomorrow. Pray for me please.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He must have some metabolism to be able to eat so many cookies & not be the size of a house????


LOL! He was working for a moving company then. :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> We'll give the message to head your way after the boomers finish down here.
> I know He is isn't politically correct any more but this is our (or was) our most popular version of the song- I htink He was the original as well.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I get results from my endoscopy biopsies tomorrow. Pray for me please.


Definitely! Hoping that all comes back clear.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> House is sold again. Now to get through another inspection. Thanks for all the good thoughts.


????????I hope all goes well this time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I get results from my endoscopy biopsies tomorrow. Pray for me please.


Praying the results are good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We had a great get together tonight with my bowling team. It was to be at my friends house but her DH is sick so rather than reschedule, the party just moved here. A nice roast beef supper & we exchange little gifts, one of the girls filled a bag of stuff for our trip- luggage tags, mini-gloves, both with Canada logo & travel deodorant & toothpaste. 2 others gave little Christmas ornaments. I have dryer balls & home made solid lotion bars.
We had lots of laughs . 
I’ve got all the chairs , dishes & boards for my table back where they belong


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a great get together tonight with my bowling team. It was to be at my friends house but her DH is sick so rather than reschedule, the party just moved here. A nice roast beef supper & we exchange little gifts, one of the girls filled a bag of stuff for our trip- luggage tags, mini-gloves, both with Canada logo & travel deodorant & toothpaste. 2 others gave little Christmas ornaments. I have dryer balls & home made solid lotion bars.
> We had lots of laughs .
> I've got all the chairs , dishes & boards for my table back where they belong


It sounds like a great time was had by all, the little bags of things for your trip was a great idea. :sm24:


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Love the mittens and hats!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, for mittens, but isn't really a pattern. I would suggest that you find a mitten pattern that you like, and go from there. This is more what Bonnie does to make them extra warm, and I will need to follow an existing pattern, and modify it to the way Bonnie makes them.


Was this posted recently? I have a friend with Reynards and she has horrid issues in winter and thought I needed to try one of Bonnie's. are these the ones with thrumming or a different way of making them warm? Anyone else suggestions as to what might work?
last winter she was carrying around a hot potato many days and swapping it from hand to hand.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Was this posted recently? I have a friend with Reynards and she has horrid issues in winter and thought I needed to try one of Bonnie's. are these the ones with thrumming or a different way of making them warm? Anyone else suggestions as to what might work?
> last winter she was carrying around a hot potato many days and swapping it from hand to hand.


Thrumming works very well for warmth, but Bonnies would probably be a faster less finagally knit than working in the roving.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you.
Bonnie, thank you. My appt is 2:45 pm.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The postage price for international automatically includes insurance and tracking. It's built into the price which is very very high.


Standard international includes tracking and starts from $18.55. The cheapest option is Economy starting at $11.55- this option has no tracking and only up to 2 kgs (4.4 pounds).
Of course for all options the weight impacts on the total cost and if want it to arrive quickly can pay extra. And various extras like insurance also available.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jinx said:


> Any time I mail a package I get a tracking number. It is automatic part of mailing the package. I have only mailed items in the U.S. A small package costs about $3.50 tracking included.


Our cheapest is $8.30 within Australia and includes tracking (but more to get email tracking).
Last parcel I got I had a bang on the front door at 8.40 and it was a parcel. Went on line later to find an email that arrived at 8.30 to warn me that the parcel was arriving that day! Helpful indeed. A couple of days before a parcel was sitting on my doorstep when I arrived home, in full view of anyone walking past. Does it take much thought to turn around and take a few steps to the right and place it behind a wall where it can't be seen from the road but hard to miss when arrive home? Until a few weeks ago they couldn't have safely done this but David has now cleared the front porch so no risk to them and they walk straight past it to get to and from the gate so can't be accused of walking anywhere they shouldn't.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your plants look great. I love fushias but I can't grow them, they always get bugs????


Thank you, I always love seeing your beautiful garden in summer when we are in our winter months. 
Fuschia can be tricky to grow, I had another purple and pink one and that hasn't lasted too well, it has gone to the
big compost heap in the sky!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Pearls Girls sent this to me earlier to post for her.
> The Jade is my engagement ring.The silver and gold band is our original wedding ring. When we celebrated our15th anniversary, I was pregnant for our 3rd child and still getting hit up on by guys, so DH got me a gold band and we made a recommitment ceremony. For our 25th anniversary we could finally afford a diamond. That was over dinner and broadcast all over the area by a Christian Radio Station, with about 25 people taking over the restaurant. It was fun, but a little embarrassing !


They are lovely Pearl Girls- your hands are still looking good


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

These are the socks I am knitting for Vicky for her Christmas pair.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> House is sold again. Now to get through another inspection. Thanks for all the good thoughts.


Great news! Prayers that this one goes smoothly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I get results from my endoscopy biopsies tomorrow. Pray for me please.


Certainly!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: Well done David!!! Telling you'd he'd already gotten them out would have been a good thing, but a nice surprise today for you.


He had been looking for them in the garage and decided too much work involved to find them! No idea what prompted him to look there. But also all the Christmas crockery etc as well so can be seasonal for lunch on Monday and again Tuesday.
So He did well to be looking for things that He had already found and me for wondering where something in clear sight of me was. But we have everything I am likely to want now I think.
Hoping that E will be able to be dropped off for a while tomorrow so she can help put up the tree.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a great get together tonight with my bowling team. It was to be at my friends house but her DH is sick so rather than reschedule, the party just moved here. A nice roast beef supper & we exchange little gifts, one of the girls filled a bag of stuff for our trip- luggage tags, mini-gloves, both with Canada logo & travel deodorant & toothpaste. 2 others gave little Christmas ornaments. I have dryer balls & home made solid lotion bars.
> We had lots of laughs .
> I've got all the chairs , dishes & boards for my table back where they belong


Sounds like a nice evening. Do your lotion bars need to cure?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! I'll be right over, Moscato is my favorite, I'll even bring more cookies. :sm04:


I was so sure you were one of the Moscato lovers that I almost offered you a personal invite. We could even taste test some as I bought a few different ones last week! They figured I would be buying some for Christmas but I had a lunch last week so got them then. However can't have too much Moscato (well maybe if I got too much more as I don't drink lots of it).
Non moscato lovers welcome too but you will need to bring your own tipple :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Was this posted recently? I have a friend with Reynards and she has horrid issues in winter and thought I needed to try one of Bonnie's. are these the ones with thrumming or a different way of making them warm? Anyone else suggestions as to what might work?
> last winter she was carrying around a hot potato many days and swapping it from hand to hand.


Here you go.

. Bonnie's mittens When I knit the mitts, I use 2 strands & knit 2 stitches & 2 rows, then alternate the colors, that makes them double thick. It's quite quick & easy. It's how my mom& her mom made them Well, I found the mitt pattern not sure it makes perfect sense but hopefully. OK, I've had several messages for instructions for the mitts. I wrote this out last winter when someone asked but I'm not sure if it really makes sense. You can try it it if you like & contact me if you run into trouble. For larger sizes you can use thicker yarn & larger needles. When making larger sizes, I often add about 6 stitches to the first round I make after the cuff, that way the cuff stays tight but the hand is roomier. I have never written a pattern out before & I have been knitting these since I was a small child, almost 50 years, please let me know if this makes sense & if it does I will then forward it to a couple of others who have requested it. Thanks. Mitts This fits 5-6yrs. 3.25mm double pointed needles. Cast on 33 stitches. Rib K2,P1 for 2.5 inches or desired cuff length. Join second color yarn. Row 1: K1color1,K1color2,P1color1, place marker,( the previous 3 stitches & the last purl stitch become the thumb gore) K2color 2, K2 color1, continue around knitting 2 stitches alternating colors until 1stitch left, place marker, P1 Row 2 : pick up & knit 1 stitch, knit next 2 stitches, alternating colors, purl 1, slip marker, knit around in same colors as previous row. Row 3: pick up & knit 1 stitch, knit next 3 stitches alternating colors, purl 1, slip marker, now change color of next 2 stitches & continue around alternating colors of each 2 stitch group. Continue in the established pattern until you have 10 stitches in the thumb gore. Measure against the hand & if the length is good to the top of the thumb, slip thumb gore stitches onto a stitch holder(I use a safety pin) if not long enough do a few more rounds without increasing in gore. Cast on 11 stitches for under thumb. Continue in established pattern 2 stitches & 2 rows until length of little finger, then begin shaping With stitches divided on DPNs 20-10-10. On needle with 20 K 2tog, K16, K2 tog, second needle, K2 tog, K8, Third needle, K8, K2 tog. Continue shaping as established until 8 stitches left, cut yarn & pull through all stitches, Thumb: Slip stitches from holder back to needle, pick up 11 stitches from underside of thumb. Knit stitches alternating colors, continue until desired length, about 11 rows, then taper as above. For second mitt. Use last 4 stitches to do thumb gore so you get a right & left hand.
Bonnie's mittens

When I knit the mitts, I use 2 strands & knit 2 stitches & 2 rows, then alternate the colors, that makes them double thick. It's quite quick & easy. It's how my mom& her mom made them

Well, I found the mitt pattern not sure it makes perfect sense but hopefully.

OK, I've had several messages for instructions for the mitts. I wrote this out last winter when someone asked but I'm not sure if it really makes sense. You can try it it if you like & contact me if you run into trouble.

For larger sizes you can use thicker yarn & larger needles. When making larger sizes, I often add about 6 stitches to the first round I make after the cuff, that way the cuff stays tight but the hand is roomier.

I have never written a pattern out before & I have been knitting these since I was a small child, almost 50 years, please let me know if this makes sense & if it does I will then forward it to a couple of others who have requested it. Thanks.

Mitts
This fits 5-6yrs.
3.25mm double pointed needles.
Cast on 33 stitches. Rib K2,P1 for 2.5 inches or desired cuff length.
Join second color yarn.
Row 1: K1color1,K1color2,P1color1, place marker,( the previous 3 stitches & the last purl stitch become the thumb gore) K2color 2, K2 color1, continue around knitting 2 stitches alternating colors until 1stitch left, place marker, P1
Row 2 : pick up & knit 1 stitch, knit next 2 stitches, alternating colors, purl 1, slip marker, knit around in same colors as previous row.
Row 3: pick up & knit 1 stitch, knit next 3 stitches alternating colors, purl 1, slip marker, now change color of next 2 stitches & continue around alternating colors of each 2 stitch group.

Continue in the established pattern until you have 10 stitches in the thumb gore. Measure against the hand & if the length is good to the top of the thumb, slip thumb gore stitches onto a stitch holder(I use a safety pin) if not long enough do a few more rounds without increasing in gore.
Cast on 11 stitches for under thumb. Continue in established pattern 2 stitches & 2 rows until length of little finger, then begin shaping 
With stitches divided on DPNs 20-10-10. On needle with 20 K 2tog, K16, K2 tog, second needle, K2 tog, K8, Third needle, K8, K2 tog.
Continue shaping as established until 8 stitches left, cut yarn & pull through all stitches,

Thumb:
Slip stitches from holder back to needle, pick up 11 stitches from underside of thumb. 
Knit stitches alternating colors, continue until desired length, about 11 rows, then taper as above.

For second mitt.
Use last 4 stitches to do thumb gore so you get a right & left hand.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

As it is just after 1 am I need to get a lunch made and go to bed. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was so sure you were one of the Moscato lovers that I almost offered you a personal invite. We could even taste test some as I bought a few different ones last week! They figured I would be buying some for Christmas but I had a lunch last week so got them then. However can't have too much Moscato (well maybe if I got too much more as I don't drink lots of it).
> Non moscato lovers welcome too but you will need to bring your own tipple :sm23:


Ok will pop on over, with a nice Pavlova and a bottle or two of good Kiwi PinotNoir from sunny South Island vineyards.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> So cute isn't it? That is downunder Christmas. But as we are a day ahead in time, Santa has time to whizz around downunder first before going north!
> We have a song which goes Downunder Santa gets a suntan and Rudolph puts some cream on his nose.
> Can't remember the rest of it, sorry.


Don't know that one 



 Even from NZ


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> House is sold again. Now to get through another inspection. Thanks for all the good thoughts.


That was quick- hopefully it will go smoothly this time and they won't come with any objections after the inspection.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't know that one
> 
> 
> 
> Even from NZ


Woo hoo you found it, I love it thank you, the scenery is gorgeous too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Darowil....yes it came from my doc that way.....bright, vivid pink! Neon-like.
> Sam, let us all eat cake who can!
> Speaking of which I made a pumpkin bread and, if I do say so myself, it is delish!
> Sending a piece to each of you! LOL (virtual, that is. Means no calories)


While as you say don't to see it every time you go to the fridge would stand out well to be seen. Wonder if it would be a good dieting tool? Reminder every time you go to open the fridge that you should watch what you eat? Doubt whether it would work for me.

Thanks for the pumpkin bread- calorie free amkes it extra good :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love that Christmas song.
> Glad you found the ornaments for your tree usually you find things the day after you buy more????
> I knew I had bought some things last year after Christmas on clearance for my outdoor arrangements on the deck. I couldn't find them anywhere, well, I found them yesterday, they were in with my wrapping supplies. I stuck thrm in today, it makes my arrangements look much better


It was a reasonable place for you have to put them.
I had a feeling that he had found the decorations- but totally forgot that He had put some things in that cupboard-and clearly he forgot as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thrumming works very well for warmth, but Bonnies would probably be a faster less finagally knit than working in the roving.


I've never tried thrumming - never heard of it till recently and no call for it here normally (which may be why never heard of it here).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is the glitch with the electrical work? or animal control?


It was with the Electrical work- but all is up and running now- and I have a light to read by at night, at last!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, didnt know Fan didnt like needles.


How could you know- Joy- something that I had found out from living so close!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, hard to knit when your hands tick to the fibers.


Indeed it does not work well! I am a blob of melting whatever at the moment!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you go.
> 
> . Bonnie's mittens When I knit the mitts, I use 2 strands & knit 2 stitches & 2 rows, then alternate the colors, that makes them double thick. It's quite quick & easy. It's how my mom& her mom made them Well, I found the mitt pattern not sure it makes perfect sense but hopefully. OK, I've had several messages for instructions for the mitts. I wrote this out last winter when someone asked but I'm not sure if it really makes sense. You can try it it if you like & contact me if you run into trouble. For larger sizes you can use thicker yarn & larger needles. When making larger sizes, I often add about 6 stitches to the first round I make after the cuff, that way the cuff stays tight but the hand is roomier. I have never written a pattern out before & I have been knitting these since I was a small child, almost 50 years, please let me know if this makes sense & if it does I will then forward it to a couple of others who have requested it. Thanks. Mitts This fits 5-6yrs. 3.25mm double pointed needles. Cast on 33 stitches. Rib K2,P1 for 2.5 inches or desired cuff length. Join second color yarn. Row 1: K1color1,K1color2,P1color1, place marker,( the previous 3 stitches & the last purl stitch become the thumb gore) K2color 2, K2 color1, continue around knitting 2 stitches alternating colors until 1stitch left, place marker, P1 Row 2 : pick up & knit 1 stitch, knit next 2 stitches, alternating colors, purl 1, slip marker, knit around in same colors as previous row. Row 3: pick up & knit 1 stitch, knit next 3 stitches alternating colors, purl 1, slip marker, now change color of next 2 stitches & continue around alternating colors of each 2 stitch group. Continue in the established pattern until you have 10 stitches in the thumb gore. Measure against the hand & if the length is good to the top of the thumb, slip thumb gore stitches onto a stitch holder(I use a safety pin) if not long enough do a few more rounds without increasing in gore. Cast on 11 stitches for under thumb. Continue in established pattern 2 stitches & 2 rows until length of little finger, then begin shaping With stitches divided on DPNs 20-10-10. On needle with 20 K 2tog, K16, K2 tog, second needle, K2 tog, K8, Third needle, K8, K2 tog. Continue shaping as established until 8 stitches left, cut yarn & pull through all stitches, Thumb: Slip stitches from holder back to needle, pick up 11 stitches from underside of thumb. Knit stitches alternating colors, continue until desired length, about 11 rows, then taper as above. For second mitt. Use last 4 stitches to do thumb gore so you get a right & left hand.
> Bonnie's mittens
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Me neither


 :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> House is sold again. Now to get through another inspection. Thanks for all the good thoughts.


Hope this one does go through to settlement!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok will pop on over, with a nice Pavlova and a bottle or two of good Kiwi PinotNoir from sunny South Island vineyards.


See you soon then. Pav sounds good. Not so much the Pinot Noir


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Woo hoo you found it, I love it thank you, the scenery is gorgeous too!


Isn't it?
Would love to head back again sometime- but for some reason I know where my next one or two international trips will be :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was with the Electrical work- but all is up and running now- and I have a light to read by at night, at last!


That is great- it is so good to not have to climb out of bed to turn out the light. These days it would wake me up! And when you get up in the middle of the night can put on the light before you get up.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> See you soon then. Pav sounds good. Not so much the Pinot Noir


Ok you have the moscato and I will have some Pinot, I don't like white wine or champagne but can manage a glass of Pinot, on special occasions.
We do have good Sauvignon Blanc, and Chardonnay if you want white lol! Blimey sounds like we are setting up a bar.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is great- it is so good to not have to climb out of bed to turn out the light. These days it would wake me up! And when you get up in the middle of the night can put on the light before you get up.


All of which is great!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok you have the moscato and I will have some Pinot, I don't like white wine or champagne but can manage a glass of Pinot, on special occasions.
> We do have good Sauvignon Blanc, and Chardonnay if you want white lol! Blimey sounds like we are setting up a bar.


Too dry for me! So we will each drink our own. 
I used to get tingling round the lips when I drank and realised recently that I don't now that I stick to whites. So figure I have a minor allergy to something in the reds.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok you have the moscato and I will have some Pinot, I don't like white wine or champagne but can manage a glass of Pinot, on special occasions.
> We do have good Sauvignon Blanc, and Chardonnay if you want white lol! Blimey sounds like we are setting up a bar.


Well I did get some Bailey's on the way home from China :sm02: 
Will open it Christmas Eve as the only thing Mum drinks and she is joining us for our family Christmas.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

I got good news concerning my colonoscopy. There was no mass found, only a couple small polyps which were removed. The doctor wasn't sure why the CT scan showed a mass, but recommended repeating the CT in 3 to 4 months. I will follow up with my family doctor. I am still having upper back pain. I don't know if it is tight muscles due to tension or if it is something else. Right now I am just going to try to relax and enjoy Christmas.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Smart looking boy.
> They change so quickly don't they? Went to China with a toddler and a baby grand children. Now I have a little girl and a toddler. They both changed at the same time. Mind you last night the little girl spent a fair bit of time acting like a toddler. After being a delight for me all day G decided to play up as well once his parents arrived!
> Talking of his parents I now have a box of 6 1litre bottles of Moscato. They decided that I needed some recognition of the help I am at short notice. 2 days in a row followed by my normal day they figured really was a lot to ask. So anyone want to come over for a party- I have plenty of cookies as well that you can help me devour. :sm02:
> I'm wondering if I will like Brett's choice as I usually like the cheap stuff and Brett wouldn't got that I'm sure- but He did get still which is important for me. He said He has never bought a box of Moscato before!


I love moscato - be right over!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> All dressed up ready for his class Christmas party this afternoon. I think he looks so grown up....where did baby Luke go?!! :sm03: :sm09:


He is definitly looking grown up , hope he had a great time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope the washing machine is a simple, inexpensive fix, and the same for the boiler. Sorry about the sock.


The boiler I can keep limping along hopefully but really need someone to take a look at it after christmas , the washing machine i didnt even think about as I got stupid vertigo again last night and felt so sick I slept with a bucket at the side of my bed , this morning I feel fine although I havent actually moved anywhere yet ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> A lot of rain and sun equals, blooming in all directions.
> This is a part of our garden today.


Garden is looking lovely Fan , lot better than all the twigs here , although all my spring bulbs are starting to peek through , much to earrly I think but we will see what happens to them


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Joy!


Happy Birthday Joy. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Came home early to start my Christmas vacation. I'll be home till Saturday and then drive to my son's in MA.
> 
> Because I am generally not home till Friday, I misspoke about posting the mittens. I'll try to get it posted here.
> ...


They are lovely Kathy , I like the shape of those mittens , will have to save the pattern


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Oh I'm sorry about the decline in your DH. So hard.....hugs and prayers ......


RE Pearls Girls... from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Not good Fan.....hope the arm gets better with some physio and the magnesium helps you. I hear you re the hot flashes. Mine started 13 years ago and I still have them at times, although they seem to have subsided some what. I find they are better in the winter. Maybe cause you are going into summer they are worse? And humidity doesn't help.....hugs for you!


I think I also will see about getting on to magnesium for hot flushes and mine are definately worse in the Summer for sure. :sm12:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> House is sold again. Now to get through another inspection. Thanks for all the good thoughts.


Fantastic news Jeanette , hopefully this time it will go through smoothly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> These are the socks I am knitting for Vicky for her Christmas pair.


Great socks Margaret , nice and colourful


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> All dressed up ready for his class Christmas party this afternoon. I think he looks so grown up....where did baby Luke go?!! :sm03: :sm09:


Oh gosh he does look so much older. Still adorable though. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I did hear that Safeway was going to start using the name Woolworths. Cathy do you still have Safeways or is it now Woolworths? Victoria where Cathy lives was one of the states who used the name Woolworths.


No our Safeways changed their name to Woolworths maybe about a year ago... and also they are owned by BigW or vice versa. So now our main supermarkets are Woolworths, Coles, IGA and Aldi. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: Well done David!!! Telling you'd he'd already gotten them out would have been a good thing, but a nice surprise today for you.


LOL. Yes. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Our weather all this week is around low 20sC but humid. And of course the forecast for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day is around 30c... good grief. I wish it was the other way around as I will have the oven on for the traditional Dinner at lunch time.... so I guess I will need the A/C on as well. 

I am more organised than I thought, all presents wrapped and ready, most of the food bought ready. Just need to do some tidying up outside more and weeding and bit of cleaning and I am all good till Monday when I will do some more preparing. Am off volunteer work now for 2 weeks. :sm11: 

Yesterday was the residents Christmas Party... we had 80 people and it was all hands on deck getting the hall set up and decorated and serve food and clean up and pack away... I was exhausted when we finished. I was non stop from 8am till nearly 4pm with other staff members. They all enjoyed themselves though, and we had entertainment as well. A lot of our people dont have anyone so this is the only Christmas they will have sadly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the good thoughts. Fingers still crossed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts. Fingers still crossed.


Mine are crossed for you too. Good luck.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you go.
> 
> . Bonnie's mittens When I knit the mitts, I use 2 strands & knit 2 stitches & 2 rows, then alternate the colors, that makes them double thick. It's quite quick & easy. It's how my mom& her mom made them Well, I found the mitt pattern not sure it makes perfect sense but hopefully. OK, I've had several messages for instructions for the mitts. I wrote this out last winter when someone asked but I'm not sure if it really makes sense. You can try it it if you like & contact me if you run into trouble. For larger sizes you can use thicker yarn & larger needles. When making larger sizes, I often add about 6 stitches to the first round I make after the cuff, that way the cuff stays tight but the hand is roomier. I have never written a pattern out before & I have been knitting these since I was a small child, almost 50 years, please let me know if this makes sense & if it does I will then forward it to a couple of others who have requested it. Thanks. Mitts This fits 5-6yrs. 3.25mm double pointed needles. Cast on 33 stitches. Rib K2,P1 for 2.5 inches or desired cuff length. Join second color yarn. Row 1: K1color1,K1color2,P1color1, place marker,( the previous 3 stitches & the last purl stitch become the thumb gore) K2color 2, K2 color1, continue around knitting 2 stitches alternating colors until 1stitch left, place marker, P1 Row 2 : pick up & knit 1 stitch, knit next 2 stitches, alternating colors, purl 1, slip marker, knit around in same colors as previous row. Row 3: pick up & knit 1 stitch, knit next 3 stitches alternating colors, purl 1, slip marker, now change color of next 2 stitches & continue around alternating colors of each 2 stitch group. Continue in the established pattern until you have 10 stitches in the thumb gore. Measure against the hand & if the length is good to the top of the thumb, slip thumb gore stitches onto a stitch holder(I use a safety pin) if not long enough do a few more rounds without increasing in gore. Cast on 11 stitches for under thumb. Continue in established pattern 2 stitches & 2 rows until length of little finger, then begin shaping With stitches divided on DPNs 20-10-10. On needle with 20 K 2tog, K16, K2 tog, second needle, K2 tog, K8, Third needle, K8, K2 tog. Continue shaping as established until 8 stitches left, cut yarn & pull through all stitches, Thumb: Slip stitches from holder back to needle, pick up 11 stitches from underside of thumb. Knit stitches alternating colors, continue until desired length, about 11 rows, then taper as above. For second mitt. Use last 4 stitches to do thumb gore so you get a right & left hand.
> Bonnie's mittens
> ...


I've no idea why this posted twice!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was with the Electrical work- but all is up and running now- and I have a light to read by at night, at last!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I got good news concerning my colonoscopy. There was no mass found, only a couple small polyps which were removed. The doctor wasn't sure why the CT scan showed a mass, but recommended repeating the CT in 3 to 4 months. I will follow up with my family doctor. I am still having upper back pain. I don't know if it is tight muscles due to tension or if it is something else. Right now I am just going to try to relax and enjoy Christmas.


Great news! Hope the upper back pain eases soon. Been there, done that, and it's no fun.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The boiler I can keep limping along hopefully but really need someone to take a look at it after christmas , the washing machine i didnt even think about as I got stupid vertigo again last night and felt so sick I slept with a bucket at the side of my bed , this morning I feel fine although I havent actually moved anywhere yet ,[/quote
> 
> Good you can keep the boiler going for a few more days. Not good the vertigo. Hope it has settled, and the washing machine is a simple fix.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marykayknits, fantastic news! So happy for you.
Cathy, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, so sorry you are having vertigo. Awful thing. Hope your boiler limps along til you can get it fixed.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> That is quite interesting. When I was little always wanted to learn piano also. My mother said a piano was a waste of space. So they had a free violin class that I was enrolled in but, never allowed to practice at home and was made fun of. Obviously that was a disaster, created by my mother. My father got me a violin from a guy that made them and he had found one of his broken and he repaired it. It had good tone and I played in the Orchestra for all of Jr High & High School. Now I learn that I'm pretty much tone deaf. I know how to read the music and where to place fingers etc. But if it is not in tune, I have no clue what to do. I even bought an electric tuner, to no avail. Finally when we had kids, we found a used piano and refurbished it (It had been in a garage for years and full of acorns and mouse dropping) then we hired someone to tune it and all 4 of us took piano lessons at a posh school. I learned enough to be an encouraging teacher to my kids at home. They also took lessons for about 9 years. The 1 that took 1 year of lessons is the most musical in the family and bought a piano for their shared house. . . It relaxes him to play. The other son also took guitar lessons and can play well enough, to play in bands in church or solo. Daughter also took singing lessons, clarinet, violin and can do what is necessary for an elementary teacher needs. She decided not to teach but work in publishing and now in charitable work.
> Was it the parents or the times??? They did not indulge our interests.


Maybe, for my parents it really was a case of finances. My parents immigrated later in life. First of all they got married when a little older..at least for those days. My mom was 32 and my dad 28. But they had just gone through a devastating world war and the little country of the Netherlands was decimated. And of course their education had been completely halted. My dad couldn't go back to school until the war was over. Then they finally immigrated to Canada and things weren't so easy for them there either. There were none of the resources people have today. We first lived in the basement of a church as there was no housing available. Later we moved to the top floor of a house which had no kitchen. My mom cooked on a hot plate. They didn't buy their own home until years and years later when both parents were in their early 50's. So they couldn't indulge my wish although I'm sure they would have if they could have. But my folks never complained and were always so grateful for their new country. Wasn't easy, but they certainly were blessed and it made them stronger and better people.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Been busy cleaning carpets , finally finished and realised it was quite chilly , went to take a look and realised the washing machine was clicking , so Ive got a boiler thats playing up , a washing machine that is refusing to work and Ive just realised Ive made a mistake in my Christmas sock no way am I frogging half a sock to add one row no matter what my little OCD voice keeps telling me


Agh!!! That little OCD voice lives over here as well..... hope things settle out for you today.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> FYI: If anyone gets a friend request on FB from me DO NOT RESPOND! Once again, I've been hacked.[/quote
> 
> I'm sorry. Such a nuisance


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I just got a call from local Jewelry who was sizing 4 rings. I went right away to pick them up and showed to DH. He was all smiles now I can remind him that we have had matching rings for almost 50 years. He needs reminders. Bless his soul, he wanted to wash up dishes this a.m. so I let him. He used to do most and also wash floors. Those are all things he did growing up in parents restaurant and even in the Coast Guard. Those activities do not get done anywhere by themselves. We should all appreciate how many things that we can do, as that can all fade.


Oh my goodness, yes...I think so often we aren't thankful enough for the mundane things we can do. I remember going through chemo and having chemo brain and being totally stumped by preparing a cabbage slaw...something I had done a million times. I know I'm not thankful nearly enough. 
Our young friend with the esophageal cancer is really struggling. They are going to do proton radiation and chemo for six weeks before they try anything else. He's having a hard time even sleeping as he constantly chokes. My dil said she was going to be thankful for the ability to swallow and not take even something so automatic for granted.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite amazing, that even in these hot nights, I am getting through to real sleep!


????this is so great to hear!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> There are lots of nice patterns there. Thanks, Sam. I seem to have fallen behind with my knitting and have been spending time shortening my slacks.
> 
> Sometime ago, I mentioned that I had reconnected with a friend I hadn't seen for 30 some years and then all of a sudden, I no longer heard from her. I tried several times by email and phone. No reply from either her or her husband. I finally was able to contact a relative. She told me that both she and her husband have gone into deep depression and no longer answer the phone or the door. Their son passed away about 5 years ago at the age of 39 and they have never gotten over it. It is really sad and wish there was something I could do.


That is so sad, on all counts.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm02:Lol! Jennie's right there with you, I bake and everytime she walks past she takes some with her, I have only had about 6 cookies in the past week and half and I have a package of Pepperidge Farm Milano cookies that I got over a month ago and have only had 4 of. David, he eats the cookies as they come out of the oven, one day he ate 3 dozen, it might have been closer to 5, I can't remember, that's when I started doing the baking when he was away from home. :sm16:


I love those Milano cookies....they wouldn't last here that's for sure...... and only 6? Tsk tsk, where's your holiday spirit?! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't know as yet- the young man made things safe for the night- and will be back when he finishes work today. It will be great to be able to read in bed.


Yes to reading in bed and yes to being able to do so safely! I always read. I find it helps me get to sleep.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The pain has been a lot less this last couple of weeks- I wonder if that may be why?


That's very possible. The nights I don't sleep well are usually the days I feel stiff and achy. Good you are doing better. Certainly makes life easier doesn't it?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> All dressed up ready for his class Christmas party this afternoon. I think he looks so grown up....where did baby Luke go?!! :sm03: :sm09:


What a handsome young man! Did you shed a tiny tear? We just got some of the grandies school pics and they look so grownup!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> I looked at in on Ravelry but nothing said it was free? --- sa,


I can check but I downloaded it for free. It's free until January 15. If I can find the link and figure out how to send it I can post it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cute set this is. Nice work Kathy


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Came home early to start my Christmas vacation. I'll be home till Saturday and then drive to my son's in MA.
> 
> Because I am generally not home till Friday, I misspoke about posting the mittens. I'll try to get it posted here.
> ...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> are there no longer any safeway stores? the one of capitol hill was really nice - did a lot of shopping there. --- sam


Yes there are, just bought out still have the Safeway name and brands. We have one just a couple of blocks away. I find Safeway quite expensive....at least compared to our other grocery store.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely rings


Poledra65 said:


> Pearls Girls sent this to me earlier to post for her.
> The Jade is my engagement ring.The silver and gold band is our original wedding ring. When we celebrated our15th anniversary, I was pregnant for our 3rd child and still getting hit up on by guys, so DH got me a gold band and we made a recommitment ceremony. For our 25th anniversary we could finally afford a diamond. That was over dinner and broadcast all over the area by a Christian Radio Station, with about 25 people taking over the restaurant. It was fun, but a little embarrassing !


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> A lot of rain and sun equals, blooming in all directions.
> This is a part of our garden today.


Oooohhhhh SUMMER! Forgot what that looked like already and we haven't even had cold weather! Lovely garden! Such a joy to see.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you Flytyin, I am headed to physiotherapist in a couple of hours so hoping for some relief from pain later.
> Knowing you North American and UK folks are in winter, I thought my flowers and veg might shed some light on the dreary day/evening.


And they certainly did that!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Came home early to start my Christmas vacation. I'll be home till Saturday and then drive to my son's in MA.
> 
> Because I am generally not home till Friday, I misspoke about posting the mittens. I'll try to get it posted here.
> ...


Lovely mitts and hat!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Pearls Girls sent this to me earlier to post for her.
> The Jade is my engagement ring.The silver and gold band is our original wedding ring. When we celebrated our15th anniversary, I was pregnant for our 3rd child and still getting hit up on by guys, so DH got me a gold band and we made a recommitment ceremony. For our 25th anniversary we could finally afford a diamond. That was over dinner and broadcast all over the area by a Christian Radio Station, with about 25 people taking over the restaurant. It was fun, but a little embarrassing !


Beautiful rings.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had a good but tiring day yesterday.
> Graduation went well and Maryanne really happy with her day which is good.
> G was very well behaved all day. Managed to keep him awake long enough to get him to sleep when the proceedings started. He woke up not that long before Maryanne got her degree presented and was happy with food before then. I then had a good excuse not to need to sit through the rest of the presentations! Took him out before he got bored. Before the ceremony started he kept people entertained as we walked up and down the steps in the room- he was making sounds of absolute delight and of course got lots of smiles.
> Looking at him yesterday I realised that I think it will be good for him to have a day a week with an adult one on one. A totally different boy- mind you also a totally healthy one! E loves him but it does make it hard for him to just do what he wants. They will a day together during the week with their other grandmother and the weekend. But E does tend to control what is going on- in most delightful ways as she really does love her brother.
> When together can't give one a cuddle without ending up with 2 on your lap (goes either way G comes up to join E and I as well). The real problem is when I am wanted to carry them both!


Sounds like you all had a great day.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> You got that right! Had acupuncture for itches and found it very painful in hands feet etc so not keen on repeating.
> Today I bought some magnesium pills so will take one tonight and hope it helps with soreness etc.


Hope it helps you and that you feel better soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yummy pumpkin bread Mindy....thank you!


MindyT said:


> Darowil....yes it came from my doc that way.....bright, vivid pink! Neon-like.
> Sam, let us all eat cake who can!
> Speaking of which I made a pumpkin bread and, if I do say so myself, it is delish!
> Sending a piece to each of you! LOL (virtual, that is. Means no calories)


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just talking with David and decided that finding the Christmas decorations was not going to happen so would go to get some pretty cheap things just for this year (not that most of decorations cost much anyway!).
> Talking to Maryanne trying to work out when to go and meet her and get decorations. David said no you aren't going shopping it's a waste of money.
> And walked into my room carrying a box- yes the decorations. No wonder they wern't in the garage- he had found them weeks ago and got them out when I said I wanted to put up the tree this year for E!
> This morning I said we need the nativity scene- and commented that I was sure it was out somewhere. I had seen it on a shelf somewhere recently. So checked the lounge room and not on the mantlepiece. David just before we decided walked in and said it's a shame we don't know where the crib is. With a look up at the corner of the cupboard in my room.


Ya for finding everything!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

From my lips to God's ears Sassafras.


sassafras123 said:


> I get results from my endoscopy biopsies tomorrow. Pray for me please.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Smart looking boy.
> They change so quickly don't they? Went to China with a toddler and a baby grand children. Now I have a little girl and a toddler. They both changed at the same time. Mind you last night the little girl spent a fair bit of time acting like a toddler. After being a delight for me all day G decided to play up as well once his parents arrived!
> Talking of his parents I now have a box of 6 1litre bottles of Moscato. They decided that I needed some recognition of the help I am at short notice. 2 days in a row followed by my normal day they figured really was a lot to ask. So anyone want to come over for a party- I have plenty of cookies as well that you can help me devour. :sm02:
> I'm wondering if I will like Brett's choice as I usually like the cheap stuff and Brett wouldn't got that I'm sure- but He did get still which is important for me. He said He has never bought a box of Moscato before!


Should be able to get there by late tomorrow! Don't drink it all before I get there!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> I expect it will take awhile to settle things down, just got back from an hour of treatment and my arm is aching now, going back on Monday again.


Hoping it settles down


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those look wonderful Margaret. I'm sure Vicky will enjoy them.


darowil said:


> These are the socks I am knitting for Vicky for her Christmas pair.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: And Marie Antoinette lost her head. But I'm with you Sam, I'll eat cake, especially if it has buttercream frosting, yummmm, I love buttercream frosting. :sm24:


I love me a good cake....and yes to buttercream....though cream cheese frosting is pretty nice too! Rarely make cake as DH doesn't really care for it...and if it's around guess who eats it?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> House is sold again. Now to get through another inspection. Thanks for all the good thoughts.


Congratulations! Hope these buyers are less crazy than the previous wannabes.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I get results from my endoscopy biopsies tomorrow. Pray for me please.


Will do.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a great get together tonight with my bowling team. It was to be at my friends house but her DH is sick so rather than reschedule, the party just moved here. A nice roast beef supper & we exchange little gifts, one of the girls filled a bag of stuff for our trip- luggage tags, mini-gloves, both with Canada logo & travel deodorant & toothpaste. 2 others gave little Christmas ornaments. I have dryer balls & home made solid lotion bars.
> We had lots of laughs .
> I've got all the chairs , dishes & boards for my table back where they belong


Sounds lovely.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you, I always love seeing your beautiful garden in summer when we are in our winter months.
> Fuschia can be tricky to grow, I had another purple and pink one and that hasn't lasted too well, it has gone to the
> big compost heap in the sky!


I think they like the cooler weather - well relatively cooler. I grew them and had gorgeous ones in western wa...but can't grow them to save my life here. Too hot and dry doesn't matter how much I water them they just don't care for it.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> These are the socks I am knitting for Vicky for her Christmas pair.


Nice!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was with the Electrical work- but all is up and running now- and I have a light to read by at night, at last!


Yay!????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> I got good news concerning my colonoscopy. There was no mass found, only a couple small polyps which were removed. The doctor wasn't sure why the CT scan showed a mass, but recommended repeating the CT in 3 to 4 months. I will follow up with my family doctor. I am still having upper back pain. I don't know if it is tight muscles due to tension or if it is something else. Right now I am just going to try to relax and enjoy Christmas.


Good news for sure! Maybe just tension.... relaxing sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Down to only one more notebook to make so I'm now caught up here and will head to the machine. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, so sorry you are having vertigo. Awful thing. Hope your boiler limps along til you can get it fixed.


That was Sonja.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you.
Jeanette, praying this deal goes through.
Maatje, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, sorry i got confused and replied to Tami. Vertigo is horrible. Hope you feel better. Also hope your boiler continues to limp along until it can be repaired.
Tami, thank you for letting me know it was Sonja.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> No, here you can get tracking free for packages mailed in and to the US.


Here in Maine it depends on content and value. They cover a small amount and anything else you have to pay for extra insurance, they add more for special instructions as in "Sign for Mail" and return receipt requested. I said the postal workers looked tired out. Postal Boss said no! this is our revenue time, for the year. 
I shipped a couple of years ago with UPS my DS's drum set. UPS packed and wrapped it. Bass was smashed when it arrived. They put him thru so much trouble over reporting and collecting as Set was no longer made and one does not have odd pieces for a set. He was never able to collect anything at all because it was a package store hired by UPS. He wishes it had never been sent , as he could pick up one out in California and it was over $1000 to send all packages including symbols, stands brushes, sticks etc. We were all just OUT! :sm25:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Was this posted recently? I have a friend with Reynards and she has horrid issues in winter and thought I needed to try one of Bonnie's. are these the ones with thrumming or a different way of making them warm? Anyone else suggestions as to what might work?
> last winter she was carrying around a hot potato many days and swapping it from hand to hand.


I just use 2 yarns, & Knit 2 stitches in one color, then 2 in the other. Then after 2 rows swap them around so you get a checkerboard effect. Having 2 layers makes them much warmer.
I have also added thrums to mitts. They are really warm but even adding to every third stitch & 3 row they become very bulky so they're good for walking but not for any activity using your hands. I keep a pair in the car all winter just in case they are needed, as well as a hat & ski pants.

Can you get hand warmers there? Amazon has both one use & reusable ones. Maybe she should try that?
https://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_3_12?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=hand+warmers+hot+hands&sprefix=Hand+warmers%2Caps%2C272&crid=299F1RW6ZT9IY

https://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_2_20?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=hand+warmers+hot+hands+reusable&sprefix=hand+warmers+hot+han%2Caps%2C270&crid=2L2AUKB1B67RP&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Ahand+warmers+hot+hands+reusable


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, I always love seeing your beautiful garden in summer when we are in our winter months.
> Fuschia can be tricky to grow, I had another purple and pink one and that hasn't lasted too well, it has gone to the
> big compost heap in the sky!


I saw one at the greenhouse last summer, the blooms were at least twice as big as any I've seen before, it was gorgeous. I was really tempted to bring it home but I restrained myself????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> These are the socks I am knitting for Vicky for her Christmas pair.


Very pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds like a nice evening. Do your lotion bars need to cure?


No, good soon as they harden, maybe a couple of hours. I usually let them sit overnight before I package them. My friends look forward to getting them each year


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you go.
> 
> . Bonnie's mittens When I knit the mitts, I use 2 strands & knit 2 stitches & 2 rows, then alternate the colors, that makes them double thick. It's quite quick & easy. It's how my mom& her mom made them Well, I found the mitt pattern not sure it makes perfect sense but hopefully. OK, I've had several messages for instructions for the mitts. I wrote this out last winter when someone asked but I'm not sure if it really makes sense. You can try it it if you like & contact me if you run into trouble. For larger sizes you can use thicker yarn & larger needles. When making larger sizes, I often add about 6 stitches to the first round I make after the cuff, that way the cuff stays tight but the hand is roomier. I have never written a pattern out before & I have been knitting these since I was a small child, almost 50 years, please let me know if this makes sense & if it does I will then forward it to a couple of others who have requested it. Thanks. Mitts This fits 5-6yrs. 3.25mm double pointed needles. Cast on 33 stitches. Rib K2,P1 for 2.5 inches or desired cuff length. Join second color yarn. Row 1: K1color1,K1color2,P1color1, place marker,( the previous 3 stitches & the last purl stitch become the thumb gore) K2color 2, K2 color1, continue around knitting 2 stitches alternating colors until 1stitch left, place marker, P1 Row 2 : pick up & knit 1 stitch, knit next 2 stitches, alternating colors, purl 1, slip marker, knit around in same colors as previous row. Row 3: pick up & knit 1 stitch, knit next 3 stitches alternating colors, purl 1, slip marker, now change color of next 2 stitches & continue around alternating colors of each 2 stitch group. Continue in the established pattern until you have 10 stitches in the thumb gore. Measure against the hand & if the length is good to the top of the thumb, slip thumb gore stitches onto a stitch holder(I use a safety pin) if not long enough do a few more rounds without increasing in gore. Cast on 11 stitches for under thumb. Continue in established pattern 2 stitches & 2 rows until length of little finger, then begin shaping With stitches divided on DPNs 20-10-10. On needle with 20 K 2tog, K16, K2 tog, second needle, K2 tog, K8, Third needle, K8, K2 tog. Continue shaping as established until 8 stitches left, cut yarn & pull through all stitches, Thumb: Slip stitches from holder back to needle, pick up 11 stitches from underside of thumb. Knit stitches alternating colors, continue until desired length, about 11 rows, then taper as above. For second mitt. Use last 4 stitches to do thumb gore so you get a right & left hand.
> Bonnie's mittens
> ...


Thanks for posting this Tami, I was about to go searching for it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've never tried thrumming - never heard of it till recently and no call for it here normally (which may be why never heard of it here).


I never heard of it until I joined KP & I made a whole bunch of mitts for Christmas one year
I still have a big bag of roving, even after making 4 dozen dryer balls????, I was thinking of trying a pair of better dorm boots & adding thrums to the sole, it should be like walking on a cloud, unless of course they go lumpy instead of just felt.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is great- it is so good to not have to climb out of bed to turn out the light. These days it would wake me up! And when you get up in the middle of the night can put on the light before you get up.


I have a little "touch lamp" in the bedroom where GS sleeps, you just have to touch anywhere on the base & it turns on, handy when you need to get up at night. 
I've seen something called "the clapper" advertised on TV, it plugs into a socket, then you plug in whatever you want to operate. Just clap your hands to turn it off & on. I thought that a great idea for older people with mobility issues


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Too dry for me! So we will each drink our own.
> I used to get tingling round the lips when I drank and realised recently that I don't now that I stick to whites. So figure I have a minor allergy to something in the reds.


Many wines, both white & red give me an almost instant migraine. I drink only Baby Duck or Arbor Mist, both are fizzy & sweet, almost like pop but they don't bother me. I get teased about my cheap wine but others always manage to clean up the bottle of whatever I bring to a function????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I did get some Bailey's on the way home from China :sm02:
> Will open it Christmas Eve as the only thing Mum drinks and she is joining us for our family Christmas.


Do you get Carolans there? DH likes it better than Baileys but they are quite similar. I like it too but rarely drink it. He likes to put about 1/2 teaspoon in his coffee instead of cream & sugar so a bottle lasts a very low no time around here.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, sorry about your friend. I know its hard but sometimes just giving her the space she needs is a loving gesture.
> 
> Julie, Woolworth's here in USA is a 5 & 10 cent store. Course nothing is that cheap anymore. I worked there as a teen.


Are there still Woolworth 5 & 10 stores, anywhere??? We also had Ben Franklin 5 & 10 store that left the same way, that just disappeared. Are there Ben Franklin stores left anywhere???
You could get almost anything at one or the other.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I got good news concerning my colonoscopy. There was no mass found, only a couple small polyps which were removed. The doctor wasn't sure why the CT scan showed a mass, but recommended repeating the CT in 3 to 4 months. I will follow up with my family doctor. I am still having upper back pain. I don't know if it is tight muscles due to tension or if it is something else. Right now I am just going to try to relax and enjoy Christmas.


That's good news. Hope you back eases soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The boiler I can keep limping along hopefully but really need someone to take a look at it after christmas , the washing machine i didnt even think about as I got stupid vertigo again last night and felt so sick I slept with a bucket at the side of my bed , this morning I feel fine although I havent actually moved anywhere yet ,


Oh, no, not what you need when trying to get ready for Christmas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Our weather all this week is around low 20sC but humid. And of course the forecast for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day is around 30c... good grief. I wish it was the other way around as I will have the oven on for the traditional Dinner at lunch time.... so I guess I will need the A/C on as well.
> 
> I am more organised than I thought, all presents wrapped and ready, most of the food bought ready. Just need to do some tidying up outside more and weeding and bit of cleaning and I am all good till Monday when I will do some more preparing. Am off volunteer work now for 2 weeks. :sm11:
> 
> Yesterday was the residents Christmas Party... we had 80 people and it was all hands on deck getting the hall set up and decorated and serve food and clean up and pack away... I was exhausted when we finished. I was non stop from 8am till nearly 4pm with other staff members. They all enjoyed themselves though, and we had entertainment as well. A lot of our people dont have anyone so this is the only Christmas they will have sadly.


It's sad when people have no family at Christmas, it's good they put on a nice party for them. DHs cousin & some friends travels around to several nursing homes in the area to entertain the residents, probably once a month & at the Christmas party. He loves doing that. He just took up playing about 10 years ago


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Maybe, for my parents it really was a case of finances. My parents immigrated later in life. First of all they got married when a little older..at least for those days. My mom was 32 and my dad 28. But they had just gone through a devastating world war and the little country of the Netherlands was decimated. And of course their education had been completely halted. My dad couldn't go back to school until the war was over. Then they finally immigrated to Canada and things weren't so easy for them there either. There were none of the resources people have today. We first lived in the basement of a church as there was no housing available. Later we moved to the top floor of a house which had no kitchen. My mom cooked on a hot plate. They didn't buy their own home until years and years later when both parents were in their early 50's. So they couldn't indulge my wish although I'm sure they would have if they could have. But my folks never complained and were always so grateful for their new country. Wasn't easy, but they certainly were blessed and it made them stronger and better people.


I have several friends whose families emigrated during or just after the war, life wasn't easy for them.
Several Sudetan refugee families, maybe 25, came to our small town in 1939, most were city people so clueless about gardening, farming, etc. The first winter they lived in several boxcars, I don't know how they didn't freeze to death. They are such a hard working lot, some left the area but there are several really successful farmers whose parents & grandparents came. Such a difference to the immigrants of today who really don't want to become Canadians but want all their culture moved to our country, I just don't understand it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh my goodness, yes...I think so often we aren't thankful enough for the mundane things we can do. I remember going through chemo and having chemo brain and being totally stumped by preparing a cabbage slaw...something I had done a million times. I know I'm not thankful nearly enough.
> Our young friend with the esophageal cancer is really struggling. They are going to do proton radiation and chemo for six weeks before they try anything else. He's having a hard time even sleeping as he constantly chokes. My dil said she was going to be thankful for the ability to swallow and not take even something so automatic for granted.


So sad, I hope the treatments are sucessful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Marikayknits said:


> I got good news concerning my colonoscopy. There was no mass found, only a couple small polyps which were removed. The doctor wasn't sure why the CT scan showed a mass, but recommended repeating the CT in 3 to 4 months. I will follow up with my family doctor. I am still having upper back pain. I don't know if it is tight muscles due to tension or if it is something else. Right now I am just going to try to relax and enjoy Christmas.


That is good news Marilyn. Hope now you can find some relief from the back pain


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PearlsGirls, so sorry about your son’s drum set.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Are there still Woolworth 5 & 10 stores, anywhere??? We also had Ben Franklin 5 & 10 store that left the same way, that just disappeared. Are there Ben Franklin stores left anywhere???
> You could get almost anything at one or the other.


There hasn't been Woolworths here since I was a kid. We still have Safeway grocery but now Sobeys & Safeway are owned by the same company& IMO not as good. I would think you would try to be like the best, not bring the other down but I'm not impressed with the quality of produce etc since they joined. We just have a local grocery in town, not a big chain & many Prairie small towns, (larger ones have them too), just have COOP, usually they are very well run stores.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Here in Maine it depends on content and value. They cover a small amount and anything else you have to pay for extra insurance, they add more for special instructions as in "Sign for Mail" and return receipt requested. I said the postal workers looked tired out. Postal Boss said no! this is our revenue time, for the year.
> I shipped a couple of years ago with UPS my DS's drum set. UPS packed and wrapped it. Bass was smashed when it arrived. They put him thru so much trouble over reporting and collecting as Set was no longer made and one does not have odd pieces for a set. He was never able to collect anything at all because it was a package store hired by UPS. He wishes it had never been sent , as he could pick up one out in California and it was over $1000 to send all packages including symbols, stands brushes, sticks etc. We were all just OUT! :sm25:


That's terrible service.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Our weather all this week is around low 20sC but humid. And of course the forecast for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day is around 30c... good grief. I wish it was the other way around as I will have the oven on for the traditional Dinner at lunch time.... so I guess I will need the A/C on as well.
> 
> I am more organised than I thought, all presents wrapped and ready, most of the food bought ready. Just need to do some tidying up outside more and weeding and bit of cleaning and I am all good till Monday when I will do some more preparing. Am off volunteer work now for 2 weeks. :sm11:
> 
> Yesterday was the residents Christmas Party... we had 80 people and it was all hands on deck getting the hall set up and decorated and serve food and clean up and pack away... I was exhausted when we finished. I was non stop from 8am till nearly 4pm with other staff members. They all enjoyed themselves though, and we had entertainment as well. A lot of our people dont have anyone so this is the only Christmas they will have sadly.


Glad to hear the christmas party went well and everyone enjoyed themselves


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I got good news concerning my colonoscopy. There was no mass found, only a couple small polyps which were removed. The doctor wasn't sure why the CT scan showed a mass, but recommended repeating the CT in 3 to 4 months. I will follow up with my family doctor. I am still having upper back pain. I don't know if it is tight muscles due to tension or if it is something else. Right now I am just going to try to relax and enjoy Christmas.


Glad that it seems not to be a huge problem- hoping all the best for the next scan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The boiler I can keep limping along hopefully but really need someone to take a look at it after christmas , the washing machine i didnt even think about as I got stupid vertigo again last night and felt so sick I slept with a bucket at the side of my bed , this morning I feel fine although I havent actually moved anywhere yet ,


Glad you are feeling better- I've never suffered from vertigo- but I am sure it is horrible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think I also will see about getting on to magnesium for hot flushes and mine are definately worse in the Summer for sure. :sm12:


I do sincerely hope it helps!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Our weather all this week is around low 20sC but humid. And of course the forecast for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day is around 30c... good grief. I wish it was the other way around as I will have the oven on for the traditional Dinner at lunch time.... so I guess I will need the A/C on as well.
> 
> I am more organised than I thought, all presents wrapped and ready, most of the food bought ready. Just need to do some tidying up outside more and weeding and bit of cleaning and I am all good till Monday when I will do some more preparing. Am off volunteer work now for 2 weeks. :sm11:
> 
> Yesterday was the residents Christmas Party... we had 80 people and it was all hands on deck getting the hall set up and decorated and serve food and clean up and pack away... I was exhausted when we finished. I was non stop from 8am till nearly 4pm with other staff members. They all enjoyed themselves though, and we had entertainment as well. A lot of our people dont have anyone so this is the only Christmas they will have sadly.


Glad your old people had a good celebration.
The weather would heat up for Christmas, wouldn't it?
Having to run the A/C as well sounds like a costly day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> ????this is so great to hear!


Thank you, Maatje!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes to reading in bed and yes to being able to do so safely! I always read. I find it helps me get to sleep.


That is partly what I am hoping will happen- last night I slept with it on- accidentally!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That's very possible. The nights I don't sleep well are usually the days I feel stiff and achy. Good you are doing better. Certainly makes life easier doesn't it?


That is for real!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you. I would not slip on the gold ring w/o a celebration of some sort. That was what they did in H.S. if they got pregnant pretending it was OK otherwise guidance counselor would ask them to leave school and go stay with a relative or at a home for their sort. We've come a long way baby.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, sorry i got confused and replied to Tami. Vertigo is horrible. Hope you feel better. Also hope your boiler continues to limp along until it can be repaired.
> Tami, thank you for letting me know it was Sonja.


Easily done Joy , I went to donate the money Ive made recently to the hospice this morning and drove straight past the turn off thinking I was going to the supermarket which I was but not till after donating the money ????
Boiler is playing nicely today so hopefully yesterday was just a blip , washing machine I havent even thought about so that can wait till another day , and vertigo is down to a very slight dizzy feeling , going to take some applecider vinegar and honey when I can psych myself up to taking it as I really dislike the taste of both but supposed to help with vertigo, I'll either poison myself or cure it ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you are feeling better- I've never suffered from vertigo- but I am sure it is horrible.


Used to get it a lot when I was younger because of my sinus and allergy problems but just the feeling of the room spinning , these 2 recent bouts ive had have been quite bad especially the first one I had no control over my body for about 30 minutes just hit the floor every time i tried to move wasnt ashamed to say it scared me ,


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, the thought of apple cider vinegar and honey makes my tongue curl.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just wanted to drop in and say hello. Helping out with transportation for the grandchildren and attending all their functions. 4 of them last week alone, along with 2 of DH’s. DH is on sabbatical now but we won’t really know it till he is done grading papers and going over applicants for next year. He will have 8 months off. It won’t really be time off as it will be time to do work he does on his own, writing music, books, and doing workshops and conducting in other parts of the world. 

I’ve been pretty tired out from all I’m doing but feeling good other than problems with walking and standing for long. Hugs to all of you. Maybe I’ll get on more when Christmas is done. Will try and drop in before Christmas for a wee chat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Used to get it a lot when I was younger because of my sinus and allergy problems but just the feeling of the room spinning , these 2 recent bouts ive had have been quite bad especially the first one I had no control over my body for about 30 minutes just hit the floor every time i tried to move wasnt ashamed to say it scared me ,


That does sound so awful- I do hope things are better now!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> They are lovely Pearl Girls- your hands are still looking good


Thank you. . .
The story behind the diamond. My DH had purchased and wanted to take me out to dinner, so he chose this place out in the country. We sat down and friends came in asked if we would like to join them. They were the local radio station, and apparently ate there regular. They thought it was so Sweet of David to want to give me a diamond finally when we could afford (???) it.They new the restaurant owners personally and it progressed from there and eventually everyone in the restaurant from the station so the attached and set up all the tables for our Anniversary Party including a special cake to share and the Anniversary Waltz playing. DH did not even expect this. It just snowballed and we had a wonderful surprise party and was the topic of conversation all over the next day as it was broadcast all over Upstate NY, Mass, VT, NH and Maine on the Christian Radio station. My DH had a weekly meditation on this station for years. :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, good soon as they harden, maybe a couple of hours. I usually let them sit overnight before I package them. My friends look forward to getting them each year


Thanks. If I get time, I want to make some for a few of the girls.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for posting this Tami, I was about to go searching for it


You're welcome. I had already found it for myself, so knew right where to get it. I looked all over in my documents folders for it, and didn't think to look in my Evernote files until the next day, right aft I had asked for it again, and edited my post saying I had found it. I just printed it off to get a pair started.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Are there still Woolworth 5 & 10 stores, anywhere??? We also had Ben Franklin 5 & 10 store that left the same way, that just disappeared. Are there Ben Franklin stores left anywhere???
> You could get almost anything at one or the other.


We still have 2 Been Franklin stores by us. I've seen a couple esle where, but can't remember where.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma, oh i hope i hope i hope this means you will make a trip to CA! 
PearlsGirls, sweet story.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, the thought of apple cider vinegar and honey makes my tongue curl.


I have the ACV in capsule form. I can eat honey by the spoon full.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you. . .
> The story behind the diamond. My DH had purchased and wanted to take me out to dinner, so he chose this place out in the country. We sat down and friends came in asked if we would like to join them. They were the local radio station, and apparently ate there regular. They thought it was so Sweet of David to want to give me a diamond finally when we could afford (???) it.They new the restaurant owners personally and it progressed from there and eventually everyone in the restaurant from the station so the attached and set up all the tables for our Anniversary Party including a special cake to share and the Anniversary Waltz playing. DH did not even expect this. It just snowballed and we had a wonderful surprise party and was the topic of conversation all over the next day as it was broadcast all over Upstate NY, Mass, VT, NH and Maine on the Christian Radio station. My DH had a weekly meditation on this station for years. :sm02:


What a wonderful way to celebrate!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KayeJo taught a class in thrumming one year at the KAP in Ohio. It was a great class; she was really easy to follow.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I never heard of it until I joined KP & I made a whole bunch of mitts for Christmas one year
> I still have a big bag of roving, even after making 4 dozen dryer balls????, I was thinking of trying a pair of better dorm boots & adding thrums to the sole, it should be like walking on a cloud, unless of course they go lumpy instead of just felt.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

THe first time I had vertigo it was like that Sonja. I try to sit up and just fall backwards. Forget trying to pick up anything from the floor and when sleeping if I turned over I'd start vomiting. Not a pleasant experience. The oral meds the doctors tried didn't work and finally was sent to a specialized clinic (one of 2 in the US at the time) in Memphis, TN and had a surgical procedure done 3 consecutive days. Finally cleared it up. Thought it was returning with the balance issues I have now but ENT says no, it's not vertigo but then doesn't say what it is.


Swedenme said:


> Used to get it a lot when I was younger because of my sinus and allergy problems but just the feeling of the room spinning , these 2 recent bouts ive had have been quite bad especially the first one I had no control over my body for about 30 minutes just hit the floor every time i tried to move wasnt ashamed to say it scared me ,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ordered the missing embroidery machine foot Monday, paid for 2 day delivery and of course it has not arrived. I realize it is probably the busiest time of year for the postal service but they shouldn't charge you for 2 day delivery if they can not get it to you. Just fussing; I really appreciate the local USPS service here and our local UPS service. Usually both are really good. I just am frustrated in that what should take me 2-3 hours to embroider is now taking me more like 5 hours to do since I have to go so slow. At least I'm on the last one that is needed by Friday.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Pearls Girls... from me too.


Thank you.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, the thought of apple cider vinegar and honey makes my tongue curl.


The Farmers called it "switchel" when mixed with water. They carried gallon jugs full of it on the tractors when out a long time. It supposedly had all the properties of Gatorade, replaced electrolytes.
:sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There hasn't been Woolworths here since I was a kid. We still have Safeway grocery but now Sobeys & Safeway are owned by the same company& IMO not as good. I would think you would try to be like the best, not bring the other down but I'm not impressed with the quality of produce etc since they joined. We just have a local grocery in town, not a big chain & many Prairie small towns, (larger ones have them too), just have COOP, usually they are very well run stores.


I just got rid of my chest freezer from Woolworths. I still have my Bradford Sewing Machine,(60's) from woolworths. . .all metal parts and works well, especially can take the weight of heavy fabric.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> THe first time I had vertigo it was like that Sonja. I try to sit up and just fall backwards. Forget trying to pick up anything from the floor and when sleeping if I turned over I'd start vomiting. Not a pleasant experience. The oral meds the doctors tried didn't work and finally was sent to a specialized clinic (one of 2 in the US at the time) in Memphis, TN and had a surgical procedure done 3 consecutive days. Finally cleared it up. Thought it was returning with the balance issues I have now but ENT says no, it's not vertigo but then doesn't say what it is.


Last night was like that each time i tried to move I thought I was going to vomit , husband said I went very white , tonight I can happily say I feel 100% back to normal , think I definitley need to go back to doctors though as the noise in my ears is very loud to what it usually is so I'm thinking the 2 things are connected


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> No our Safeways changed their name to Woolworths maybe about a year ago... and also they are owned by BigW or vice versa. So now our main supermarkets are Woolworths, Coles, IGA and Aldi. :sm11:


Aldi is very limited here. IGA mostly or all gone. Local one was picked up by Hannafords many years ago. They changed product long before they changed store name. I haven't heard of Independent Grocers of America in ages even tho everyone still calls local store old name. lol Many ladies are remembered by their family name, instead of married name . :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmeregma, oh i hope i hope i hope this means you will make a trip to CA!
> PearlsGirls, sweet story.


I would love that. Nothing coming our way from CA at this time though.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> THe first time I had vertigo it was like that Sonja. I try to sit up and just fall backwards. Forget trying to pick up anything from the floor and when sleeping if I turned over I'd start vomiting. Not a pleasant experience. The oral meds the doctors tried didn't work and finally was sent to a specialized clinic (one of 2 in the US at the time) in Memphis, TN and had a surgical procedure done 3 consecutive days. Finally cleared it up. Thought it was returning with the balance issues I have now but ENT says no, it's not vertigo but then doesn't say what it is.


I was also treated for Vertigo and then some other things, even physical therapy on how to lay,get up etc. It never was Vertigo. It was rare side effecta of a new medicine they put me on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry for those of you who have or are suffering from vertigo. I experienced this from migraine meds when I was taking other meds and together made me spin for no reason. Although not exactly the same, I do have compassion for you and hope this clears up for Christmas. Swedenme, glad to hear the last positive message!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PearlsGirls, love the diamond story and the surprise anniversary resulting. Beautiful.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> KayeJo taught a class in thrumming one year at the KAP in Ohio. It was a great class; she was really easy to follow.


Kaye Jo do you still have the directions??? :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I’m getting my Christmas decorations up just a few at a time. Stairs are difficult and can’t lift boxes. Of course DH has students that are back in town and want to spend time with him. He wanted to get together with friends this week and I told him that this was my performance and I needed time to prepare. He understood. Besides, I do believe that even though these friends said they wanted to get together, they would ask to put it off till after the holiday. He understands when I put my obligations in terms of a performance or concert. Now I just need my standing ovation when all done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> These are the socks I am knitting for Vicky for her Christmas pair.


Those are great, nice and bright and cheery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> He had been looking for them in the garage and decided too much work involved to find them! No idea what prompted him to look there. But also all the Christmas crockery etc as well so can be seasonal for lunch on Monday and again Tuesday.
> So He did well to be looking for things that He had already found and me for wondering where something in clear sight of me was. But we have everything I am likely to want now I think.
> Hoping that E will be able to be dropped off for a while tomorrow so she can help put up the tree.


I think E would be upset if she didn't get to help. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was so sure you were one of the Moscato lovers that I almost offered you a personal invite. We could even taste test some as I bought a few different ones last week! They figured I would be buying some for Christmas but I had a lunch last week so got them then. However can't have too much Moscato (well maybe if I got too much more as I don't drink lots of it).
> Non moscato lovers welcome too but you will need to bring your own tipple :sm23:


 :sm04: 
That would be sooo much fun!!! I agree, I don't drink a lot of it, but I do love it, I've started getting a good one at Target for $5/bottle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've never tried thrumming - never heard of it till recently and no call for it here normally (which may be why never heard of it here).


I did a thingy on it for KAP a few years ago, not hard, but interesting, if I ever moved back north, I'd make a couple pairs for myself.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just trying to catch up. My laptop "died" yesterday. but seems to have revived today. It's been playing up quite a bit lately and I'm sure it's on it's last legs. I think I've had it over 6 years, which is pretty old in computer land. I couldn't get it to boot up yesterday but after a good nights sleep it's up and running again. Hope it keeps going until at least after Christmas. Managed to read a bit on my phone yesterday but couldn't comment.

Belated Happy Birthday Joy and your twin. I hope you had a good day.
Jeanette, happy to hear you've got a sale. Lets hope it all goes through without any problems this time.

Pearls Girls, I'm so sorry to hear of the deterioration in your DHs health. It's not easy.
Very pretty rings, so nice that you will be able to wear them again.

Sonja, hope you're feeling better today and have got over the vertigo. Hope you can get your boiler through Christmas. Murphy's Law,something always packs up at Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The rain is absolutely pouring down, today- the river is flowing down the driveway, past my front door! I am glad I have no urgent reason to head out. But even if it is still raining I will get some shopping done on Saturday- our money is coming in early- but with the Statutory Holidays I am assuming it will be hard to get an online delivery until it is a bit too late in the week.
Poor Fran had to go out in this to do her shopping- good thing she has an automatic door closer/opener on the Garage!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just trying to catch up. My laptop "died" yesterday. but seems to have revived today. It's been playing up quite a bit lately and I'm sure it's on it's last legs. I think I've had it over 6 years, which is pretty old in computer land. I couldn't get it to boot up yesterday but after a good nights sleep it's up and running again. Hope it keeps going until at least after Christmas. Managed to read a bit on my phone yesterday but couldn't comment.
> 
> Belated Happy Birthday Joy and your twin. I hope you had a good day.
> Jeanette, happy to hear you've got a sale. Lets hope it all goes through without any problems this time.
> ...


I do hope you can nurse the laptop through till after Christmas!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are great Margaret - love the colors. --- sam



darowil said:


> These are the socks I am knitting for Vicky for her Christmas pair.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angela, thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll help drink the Pinot Noir. --- sam



darowil said:


> See you soon then. Pav sounds good. Not so much the Pinot Noir


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this shows you how much I know about wine - I thought the pinot noir was a white wine but it is a red. I really don't like red wines. Mondovi Winery makes a fume blanc that is to die for - I could just put a nipple on the bottle - go to bed and just drink myself to sleep. it is a very dry white. I haven't bought any for a while - the last bottle cost $18.00 - and that is just about my limit of spending for wine. Bombay gin is my drink of choice. --- sam



Fan said:


> Ok you have the moscato and I will have some Pinot, I don't like white wine or champagne but can manage a glass of Pinot, on special occasions.
> We do have good Sauvignon Blanc, and Chardonnay if you want white lol! Blimey sounds like we are setting up a bar.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was Sonja joy. hope you had a happy birthday. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Tami, so sorry you are having vertigo. Awful thing. Hope your boiler limps along til you can get it fixed.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I did a thingy on it for KAP a few years ago, not hard, but interesting, if I ever moved back north, I'd make a couple pairs for myself.


Are you going to post directions Kaye Jo? I have the yarn and fleece. . .was not able to take class as MY thumb did not work that year.
She closed her shop already, even tho I have the supplies. . .some nerve of her . . .lol. Counting on you. . . as most of her patterns did not work and needed tweaking. Her students were her "guinea pigs". I felt duped when I figured out the pattern and her mode of operation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we also had Murphy's five and dime store. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> Are there still Woolworth 5 & 10 stores, anywhere??? We also had Ben Franklin 5 & 10 store that left the same way, that just disappeared. Are there Ben Franklin stores left anywhere???
> You could get almost anything at one or the other.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Last night was like that each time i tried to move I thought I was going to vomit , husband said I went very white , tonight I can happily say I feel 100% back to normal , think I definitley need to go back to doctors though as the noise in my ears is very loud to what it usually is so I'm thinking the 2 things are connected


I'm glad it's settled. They may be connected.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The boiler I can keep limping along hopefully but really need someone to take a look at it after christmas , the washing machine i didnt even think about as I got stupid vertigo again last night and felt so sick I slept with a bucket at the side of my bed , this morning I feel fine although I havent actually moved anywhere yet ,


Hope it's gone - that's a horrible feeling.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I did a thingy on it for KAP a few years ago, not hard, but interesting, if I ever moved back north, I'd make a couple pairs for myself.


Your "thingy" was great.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> House is sold again. Now to get through another inspection. Thanks for all the good thoughts.


Yaaaay!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I get results from my endoscopy biopsies tomorrow. Pray for me please.


Wishing for good results.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fudge and caramels made today and ready for wrapping and boxing up as gifts. I gave a small tin of the peanut brittle to our realtor and she admitted she and her husband thought it was “crack” and they didn’t save any for their college aged kids. She’ll get another tin from the next batch as I now have none for our family Christmas after getting all the gift boxes filled. I have the overnight breakfast casserole all set for baking tomorrow to go to DH’s work holiday buffet. I may do a batch of cookies yet tonight, but then again, I may not.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I got good news concerning my colonoscopy. There was no mass found, only a couple small polyps which were removed. The doctor wasn't sure why the CT scan showed a mass, but recommended repeating the CT in 3 to 4 months. I will follow up with my family doctor. I am still having upper back pain. I don't know if it is tight muscles due to tension or if it is something else. Right now I am just going to try to relax and enjoy Christmas.


Good news indeed!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just trying to catch up. My laptop "died" yesterday. but seems to have revived today. It's been playing up quite a bit lately and I'm sure it's on it's last legs. I think I've had it over 6 years, which is pretty old in computer land. I couldn't get it to boot up yesterday but after a good nights sleep it's up and running again. Hope it keeps going until at least after Christmas. Managed to read a bit on my phone yesterday but couldn't comment.
> 
> Belated Happy Birthday Joy and your twin. I hope you had a good day.
> Jeanette, happy to hear you've got a sale. Lets hope it all goes through without any problems this time.
> ...


Make sure you get everything backed up while your laptop is working. Get an external hard drive and get everything backed up to it, so you don't lose anything if it dies.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> What a handsome young man! Did you shed a tiny tear? We just got some of the grandies school pics and they look so grownup!


How did you know! :sm03: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> this shows you how much I know about wine - I thought the pinot noir was a white wine but it is a red. I really don't like red wines. Mondovi Winery makes a fume blanc that is to die for - I could just put a nipple on the bottle - go to bed and just drink myself to sleep. it is a very dry white. I haven't bought any for a while - the last bottle cost $18.00 - and that is just about my limit of spending for wine. Bombay gin is my drink of choice. --- sam


Pino Gregio is the white. I don't think I spelled it right, though. I prefer the sweeter wines, but can manage the pino Gregio.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Make sure you get everything backed up while your laptop is working. Get an external hard drive and get everything backed up to it, so you don't lose anything if it dies.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> we also had Murphy's five and dime store. --- sam


We did, to. I have a crochet pattern for a baby afghan from a kit my mom bought at Murphy's.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The rain is absolutely pouring down, today- the river is flowing down the driveway, past my front door! I am glad I have no urgent reason to head out. But even if it is still raining I will get some shopping done on Saturday- our money is coming in early- but with the Statutory Holidays I am assuming it will be hard to get an online delivery until it is a bit too late in the week.
> Poor Fran had to go out in this to do her shopping- good thing she has an automatic door closer/opener on the Garage!


Good you can stay in. To bad Fan had to go out. Good she could stay dry with the garage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Fudge and caramels made today and ready for wrapping and boxing up as gifts. I gave a small tin of the peanut brittle to our realtor and she admitted she and her husband thought it was "crack" and they didn't save any for their college aged kids. She'll get another tin from the next batch as I now have none for our family Christmas after getting all the gift boxes filled. I have the overnight breakfast casserole all set for baking tomorrow to go to DH's work holiday buffet. I may do a batch of cookies yet tonight, but then again, I may not.


You've been busy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pino Gregio is the white. I don't think I spelled it right, though. I prefer the sweeter wines, but can manage the pino Gregio.


I'm with you I can drink Pino Gregio at a push, but prefer something sweeter. Recently been drinking White Zinfandel...which is not white, but rose!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm with you I can drink Pino Gregio at a push, but prefer something sweeter. Recently been drinking White Zinfandel...which is not white, but rose!


White Zinfandel slides down very easily! Ask me how I know! :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good you can stay in. To bad Fan had to go out. Good she could stay dry with the garage.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was with the Electrical work- but all is up and running now- and I have a light to read by at night, at last!


That's great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed it does not work well! I am a blob of melting whatever at the moment!


Sugar, melting sugar!! :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> we also had Murphy's five and dime store. --- sam


There was also W.T.Grant, Kressges, McCrory, McClellan, & Greens. I'm sorry the freezer and sewing machine were before Woolworth; I think they were from W.T.Grants.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok you have the moscato and I will have some Pinot, I don't like white wine or champagne but can manage a glass of Pinot, on special occasions.
> We do have good Sauvignon Blanc, and Chardonnay if you want white lol! Blimey sounds like we are setting up a bar.


HAHA!! David can bring the tequila, and I have grapefruit rum, so we could have an all out bar. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I got good news concerning my colonoscopy. There was no mass found, only a couple small polyps which were removed. The doctor wasn't sure why the CT scan showed a mass, but recommended repeating the CT in 3 to 4 months. I will follow up with my family doctor. I am still having upper back pain. I don't know if it is tight muscles due to tension or if it is something else. Right now I am just going to try to relax and enjoy Christmas.


Great that the colonoscopy was clear except for polyps. Hopefully the pain is just from stress.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The boiler I can keep limping along hopefully but really need someone to take a look at it after christmas , the washing machine i didnt even think about as I got stupid vertigo again last night and felt so sick I slept with a bucket at the side of my bed , this morning I feel fine although I havent actually moved anywhere yet ,


Ugh! I hope that the vertigo left for good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think I also will see about getting on to magnesium for hot flushes and mine are definately worse in the Summer for sure. :sm12:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Our weather all this week is around low 20sC but humid. And of course the forecast for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day is around 30c... good grief. I wish it was the other way around as I will have the oven on for the traditional Dinner at lunch time.... so I guess I will need the A/C on as well.
> 
> I am more organised than I thought, all presents wrapped and ready, most of the food bought ready. Just need to do some tidying up outside more and weeding and bit of cleaning and I am all good till Monday when I will do some more preparing. Am off volunteer work now for 2 weeks. :sm11:
> 
> Yesterday was the residents Christmas Party... we had 80 people and it was all hands on deck getting the hall set up and decorated and serve food and clean up and pack away... I was exhausted when we finished. I was non stop from 8am till nearly 4pm with other staff members. They all enjoyed themselves though, and we had entertainment as well. A lot of our people dont have anyone so this is the only Christmas they will have sadly.


You are on top of things, it's so nice not to have to stress at the last moment, I have most everything done also, I'll do some more baking Monday, but otherwise it's pretty well done there too. 
It is sad that so many don't have family to spend the holidays with, but great that they do have a big get together to celebrate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dogs let me over sleep this morning, I didn't get up until 9 then Marla and I had to make a quick run to Scottsbluff but the place we needed to go was closed, so we have to be there for our knit group thing tomorrow so will pick up the item then. When I got home I made a couple batches of cookies, and now I'm getting caught up with you all. You've been busy today, I'm 10 pages behind since I went to bed last night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts. Fingers still crossed.


Hopefully they don't use the same inspector.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Maybe, for my parents it really was a case of finances. My parents immigrated later in life. First of all they got married when a little older..at least for those days. My mom was 32 and my dad 28. But they had just gone through a devastating world war and the little country of the Netherlands was decimated. And of course their education had been completely halted. My dad couldn't go back to school until the war was over. Then they finally immigrated to Canada and things weren't so easy for them there either. There were none of the resources people have today. We first lived in the basement of a church as there was no housing available. Later we moved to the top floor of a house which had no kitchen. My mom cooked on a hot plate. They didn't buy their own home until years and years later when both parents were in their early 50's. So they couldn't indulge my wish although I'm sure they would have if they could have. But my folks never complained and were always so grateful for their new country. Wasn't easy, but they certainly were blessed and it made them stronger and better people.


Wow! They sure had a time of it, but at the same time, built a wonderful life and family.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Back again, something weird was going on earlier and couldn’t post. 
Yes Sam Pinot Noir is a red wine, which is very popular in our South Island, lots of vineyards down there.
KayeJo, I will have a Margarita, or PinaColada thanks! 
Weather has been horrible this morning, got soaked but groceries done, cake for tomorrow sorted.
Arm is a lot better today after physio, going back Monday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I love those Milano cookies....they wouldn't last here that's for sure...... and only 6? Tsk tsk, where's your holiday spirit?! ????


 :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully they don't use the same inspector.


That would be the worst luck.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I love me a good cake....and yes to buttercream....though cream cheese frosting is pretty nice too! Rarely make cake as DH doesn't really care for it...and if it's around guess who eats it?


 :sm23: That can be a problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sugar, melting sugar!! :sm23:


Oh dear- I guess it could be!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I never heard of it until I joined KP & I made a whole bunch of mitts for Christmas one year
> I still have a big bag of roving, even after making 4 dozen dryer balls????, I was thinking of trying a pair of better dorm boots & adding thrums to the sole, it should be like walking on a cloud, unless of course they go lumpy instead of just felt.


Ooh, what a great idea to try. If they didn't get lumpy, they'd be luxurious.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Many wines, both white & red give me an almost instant migraine. I drink only Baby Duck or Arbor Mist, both are fizzy & sweet, almost like pop but they don't bother me. I get teased about my cheap wine but others always manage to clean up the bottle of whatever I bring to a function????????


 :sm04: I like them, good flavor. :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yaaaay!


Yay from me too, Jeannette. Fingers crossed that all goes well now.

Happy for your good test outcome, MaryKayKnits.

Just to add my two cents worth, for those of you who like a sweeter white wine, you might like a Riesling. 
Some of those are dry, but most are quite sweet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Yay from me too, Jeannette. Fingers crossed that all goes well now.


Thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, great arm is better.

Biopsies NEGATIVE. YEAH!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, great arm is better.
> 
> Biopsies NEGATIVE. YEAH!


Thank you, and good news for you too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I sure hope your doctor can help you with the ears Sonja.


Swedenme said:


> Last night was like that each time i tried to move I thought I was going to vomit , husband said I went very white , tonight I can happily say I feel 100% back to normal , think I definitley need to go back to doctors though as the noise in my ears is very loud to what it usually is so I'm thinking the 2 things are connected


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Easily done Joy , I went to donate the money Ive made recently to the hospice this morning and drove straight past the turn off thinking I was going to the supermarket which I was but not till after donating the money ????
> Boiler is playing nicely today so hopefully yesterday was just a blip , washing machine I havent even thought about so that can wait till another day , and vertigo is down to a very slight dizzy feeling , going to take some applecider vinegar and honey when I can psych myself up to taking it as I really dislike the taste of both but supposed to help with vertigo, I'll either poison myself or cure it ????


Glad you are feeling much better. 
lol, I do apple cider vinegar and honey in water, I get the one that has tumeric in it. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, the thought of apple cider vinegar and honey makes my tongue curl.


LOL!! I just did a week worth of vinegar shots that I got, it was so tart that it practically made my eyes roll back in my head, had good flavor but good golly they used some potent vinegar in it, my Braggs apple cider vinegar isn't that powerful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say hello. Helping out with transportation for the grandchildren and attending all their functions. 4 of them last week alone, along with 2 of DH's. DH is on sabbatical now but we won't really know it till he is done grading papers and going over applicants for next year. He will have 8 months off. It won't really be time off as it will be time to do work he does on his own, writing music, books, and doing workshops and conducting in other parts of the world.
> 
> I've been pretty tired out from all I'm doing but feeling good other than problems with walking and standing for long. Hugs to all of you. Maybe I'll get on more when Christmas is done. Will try and drop in before Christmas for a wee chat.


Hello Daralene, I imagine that sabbatical will go quickly with all the travel and workshops going on. It's nice that you are able to help with transport for the kids, one thing for sure, they'll always remember that grandma was always there for them. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you. . .
> The story behind the diamond. My DH had purchased and wanted to take me out to dinner, so he chose this place out in the country. We sat down and friends came in asked if we would like to join them. They were the local radio station, and apparently ate there regular. They thought it was so Sweet of David to want to give me a diamond finally when we could afford (???) it.They new the restaurant owners personally and it progressed from there and eventually everyone in the restaurant from the station so the attached and set up all the tables for our Anniversary Party including a special cake to share and the Anniversary Waltz playing. DH did not even expect this. It just snowballed and we had a wonderful surprise party and was the topic of conversation all over the next day as it was broadcast all over Upstate NY, Mass, VT, NH and Maine on the Christian Radio station. My DH had a weekly meditation on this station for years. :sm02:


That's awesome!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> KayeJo taught a class in thrumming one year at the KAP in Ohio. It was a great class; she was really easy to follow.


Thank you Gwen, it was fun. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ordered the missing embroidery machine foot Monday, paid for 2 day delivery and of course it has not arrived. I realize it is probably the busiest time of year for the postal service but they shouldn't charge you for 2 day delivery if they can not get it to you. Just fussing; I really appreciate the local USPS service here and our local UPS service. Usually both are really good. I just am frustrated in that what should take me 2-3 hours to embroider is now taking me more like 5 hours to do since I have to go so slow. At least I'm on the last one that is needed by Friday.


Go figure, yes, if they say 2nd day, they should be able to guarantee it. And you may be able to get a refund depending, if Priority no, but if Express, definitely. Priority is approximately 2 days, but Express is guaranteed so definitely file a claim, or have the company that sent it file and reimburse you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Last night was like that each time i tried to move I thought I was going to vomit , husband said I went very white , tonight I can happily say I feel 100% back to normal , think I definitley need to go back to doctors though as the noise in my ears is very loud to what it usually is so I'm thinking the 2 things are connected


 :sm06: YUCK! I'm so glad you feel better now, hopefully you can get a solution to the sound, seems like the last time you had this the buzzing was super loud also, so I agree with them being connected.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Kaye Jo do you still have the directions??? :sm02:


Umm, I am sure I do, I'll look for them and email the to you or post the link here, but it will probably be tomorrow sometime.

Edit:
Actually, I can tell you, find a basic mitten pattern you like but it needs to be big because thrums take up space, and then every 3-5 stitches you are going to knit in a thin piece of roving, it should be about the same size as the yarn you are using, always pull never cut, drop your yarn, put the thrum over the needle, the pick up your yarn and knit them in together, continue on, on the next row, knit the stitch and thrum through the back loop to hold them in place, do thrums every 4th row. 
Here are a couple links, the pattern I used and some other info. 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-mittens-with-thrums
http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/thrumfaq.html
If you have any questions just yell, well pm. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent news Joy!


sassafras123 said:


> Fan, great arm is better.
> 
> Biopsies NEGATIVE. YEAH!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep you unfortunately are correct about Priority be approximate; I contacted the company and they explained it to me. 
Oh well....it is a busy time of the year. It took me 6 hours to finish the last little notebook cover. All nine are now completed. 
I'm hoping the foot arrives tomorrow but if it doesn't then I'll just not worry about about making anything else. I did start a 3rd hat (beanie) tonight. I've finished two and decided to make one using Patons Kroy Sock yarn and a size 3 circlular needle. 
Only done a couple of rows right now and it doesn't need to be completed by Christmas. In fact, I'm thinking of giving it tomy oldest grandson for his birthday in February. I talked to his mom (my oldest DD) today and she told me that last week DGS had an emergency call at the Social Security office; he's an EMT. He got there and it was his dad. DD said he told her his dad's BP was 180/120 and he was as white as a sheet. Refused to be transported to the hospital so all DGS and his partner on the ambulance could do was advise him to see his doctor. DD said DGS was so matter of fact telling her about it. I told her he was probably keeping it all inside. She agreed and thinks him telling her was part of his way of dealing with it. I just feel so bad for my grandson; his dad is such a wasted piece of cytoplasm but still is his dad and I'm sure it was and is very difficult for him. DD asked him if he thought if any of the meds his dad is on could have caused the BP and near passing out but he said no, not what his dad is taking. For those that aren't aware, my Ex-SIL has cancer of the liver and allegedly is stage 4; he also just was approved for disability, though it hasn't started yet. 
Still drinks and does drugs and makes bad choices. I pray for my dear grandchildren to be able to deal with this. Wow...didn't mean to write a book; guess it is on my mind right now a lot.


Poledra65 said:


> Go figure, yes, if they say 2nd day, they should be able to guarantee it. And you may be able to get a refund depending, if Priority no, but if Express, definitely. Priority is approximately 2 days, but Express is guaranteed so definitely file a claim, or have the company that sent it file and reimburse you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit on the hat....TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just trying to catch up. My laptop "died" yesterday. but seems to have revived today. It's been playing up quite a bit lately and I'm sure it's on it's last legs. I think I've had it over 6 years, which is pretty old in computer land. I couldn't get it to boot up yesterday but after a good nights sleep it's up and running again. Hope it keeps going until at least after Christmas. Managed to read a bit on my phone yesterday but couldn't comment.
> 
> Belated Happy Birthday Joy and your twin. I hope you had a good day.
> Jeanette, happy to hear you've got a sale. Lets hope it all goes through without any problems this time.
> ...


I hope that your laptop holds out.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you. Sad for your DGS. He must be compassionate to be an EMT.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you so much for strum links. Anxious to try but too dange tired tonight. Tomorrow our knitting group driving to Bakersfield (1.5 hours each way) to visit one of our ladies who is staying there Mon-Fri while she has radiation tx for breast cancer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The rain is absolutely pouring down, today- the river is flowing down the driveway, past my front door! I am glad I have no urgent reason to head out. But even if it is still raining I will get some shopping done on Saturday- our money is coming in early- but with the Statutory Holidays I am assuming it will be hard to get an online delivery until it is a bit too late in the week.
> Poor Fran had to go out in this to do her shopping- good thing she has an automatic door closer/opener on the Garage!


 :sm06: So Fan really needs a boat for her shopping?
Golly, I hope neither of you has any issues with so much rain, ie gutters and leaky windows or anything. Nice that your monies will come in early with the holiday. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Are you going to post directions Kaye Jo? I have the yarn and fleece. . .was not able to take class as MY thumb did not work that year.
> She closed her shop already, even tho I have the supplies. . .some nerve of her . . .lol. Counting on you. . . as most of her patterns did not work and needed tweaking. Her students were her "guinea pigs". I felt duped when I figured out the pattern and her mode of operation.


I did, very easy for the most part but if you have any questions or need help, just message me.
That wasn't very good for teaching her students.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Your "thingy" was great.


 :sm23: Thanks Jeanette!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Down to only one more notebook to make so I'm now caught up here and will head to the machine. TTYL


Nice going! I'm done with all the hats! Yay! And my exchange gift. Can't believe I finished with a few days Left!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say hello. Helping out with transportation for the grandchildren and attending all their functions. 4 of them last week alone, along with 2 of DH's. DH is on sabbatical now but we won't really know it till he is done grading papers and going over applicants for next year. He will have 8 months off. It won't really be time off as it will be time to do work he does on his own, writing music, books, and doing workshops and conducting in other parts of the world.
> 
> I've been pretty tired out from all I'm doing but feeling good other than problems with walking and standing for long. Hugs to all of you. Maybe I'll get on more when Christmas is done. Will try and drop in before Christmas for a wee chat.


 Nice to hear from you. Sounds like you are very busy with your family. Have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Fudge and caramels made today and ready for wrapping and boxing up as gifts. I gave a small tin of the peanut brittle to our realtor and she admitted she and her husband thought it was "crack" and they didn't save any for their college aged kids. She'll get another tin from the next batch as I now have none for our family Christmas after getting all the gift boxes filled. I have the overnight breakfast casserole all set for baking tomorrow to go to DH's work holiday buffet. I may do a batch of cookies yet tonight, but then again, I may not.


I need to get mine boxed for mailing tomorrow, and I'm trying to decide if I want to make another batch of dog cookies tonight or not, well also depends on if my pumpkin thaws soon or not.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Make sure you get everything backed up while your laptop is working. Get an external hard drive and get everything backed up to it, so you don't lose anything if it dies.


Yes!!! I learned that one the hard way. :sm03:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm with you I can drink Pino Gregio at a push, but prefer something sweeter. Recently been drinking White Zinfandel...which is not white, but rose!


Yes, I like the sweet wines, too. Moscato works. Just wish I could drink more than a thimble full!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Back again, something weird was going on earlier and couldn't post.
> Yes Sam Pinot Noir is a red wine, which is very popular in our South Island, lots of vineyards down there.
> KayeJo, I will have a Margarita, or PinaColada thanks!
> Weather has been horrible this morning, got soaked but groceries done, cake for tomorrow sorted.
> Arm is a lot better today after physio, going back Monday.


LOL! Both sound good to me, I love a good margarita or pina colada.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be the worst luck.


Yes, yes it would.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> White Zinfandel slides down very easily! Ask me how I know! :sm16:


 :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear- I guess it could be!


 :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sugar, melting sugar!! :sm23:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> There was also W.T.Grant, Kressges, McCrory, McClellan, & Greens. I'm sorry the freezer and sewing machine were before Woolworth; I think they were from W.T.Grants.


I vaguely remember W.T.Grants.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HAHA!! David can bring the tequila, and I have grapefruit rum, so we could have an all out bar. :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep you unfortunately are correct about Priority be approximate; I contacted the company and they explained it to me.
> Oh well....it is a busy time of the year. It took me 6 hours to finish the last little notebook cover. All nine are now completed.
> I'm hoping the foot arrives tomorrow but if it doesn't then I'll just not worry about about making anything else. I did start a 3rd hat (beanie) tonight. I've finished two and decided to make one using Patons Kroy Sock yarn and a size 3 circlular needle.
> Only done a couple of rows right now and it doesn't need to be completed by Christmas. In fact, I'm thinking of giving it tomy oldest grandson for his birthday in February. I talked to his mom (my oldest DD) today and she told me that last week DGS had an emergency call at the Social Security office; he's an EMT. He got there and it was his dad. DD said he told her his dad's BP was 180/120 and he was as white as a sheet. Refused to be transported to the hospital so all DGS and his partner on the ambulance could do was advise him to see his doctor. DD said DGS was so matter of fact telling her about it. I told her he was probably keeping it all inside. She agreed and thinks him telling her was part of his way of dealing with it. I just feel so bad for my grandson; his dad is such a wasted piece of cytoplasm but still is his dad and I'm sure it was and is very difficult for him. DD asked him if he thought if any of the meds his dad is on could have caused the BP and near passing out but he said no, not what his dad is taking. For those that aren't aware, my Ex-SIL has cancer of the liver and allegedly is stage 4; he also just was approved for disability, though it hasn't started yet.
> Still drinks and does drugs and makes bad choices. I pray for my dear grandchildren to be able to deal with this. Wow...didn't mean to write a book; guess it is on my mind right now a lot.


Yep, had a feeling, hopefully it will show up tomorrow, did they give you the tracking number? 
It has to be so hard on the kids, definitely hard being the EMT on call in that situation and then for dad to decline help. It's hard for you and your DD too, I'm sure, there isn't a lot you can do to help the kids through all this except to be there for them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you so much for strum links. Anxious to try but too dange tired tonight. Tomorrow our knitting group driving to Bakersfield (1.5 hours each way) to visit one of our ladies who is staying there Mon-Fri while she has radiation tx for breast cancer.


No problem. :sm24:

Lovely that you all are going to go visit your friend, I'm sure that will be a great time and she'll be so happy to see you all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Back again, something weird was going on earlier and couldn't post.
> Yes Sam Pinot Noir is a red wine, which is very popular in our South Island, lots of vineyards down there.
> KayeJo, I will have a Margarita, or PinaColada thanks!
> Weather has been horrible this morning, got soaked but groceries done, cake for tomorrow sorted.
> Arm is a lot better today after physio, going back Monday.


Sorry you got soaked, but good you got the groceries and cake, and the arm is better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, great arm is better.
> 
> Biopsies NEGATIVE. YEAH!


Great news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep you unfortunately are correct about Priority be approximate; I contacted the company and they explained it to me.
> Oh well....it is a busy time of the year. It took me 6 hours to finish the last little notebook cover. All nine are now completed.
> I'm hoping the foot arrives tomorrow but if it doesn't then I'll just not worry about about making anything else. I did start a 3rd hat (beanie) tonight. I've finished two and decided to make one using Patons Kroy Sock yarn and a size 3 circlular needle.
> Only done a couple of rows right now and it doesn't need to be completed by Christmas. In fact, I'm thinking of giving it tomy oldest grandson for his birthday in February. I talked to his mom (my oldest DD) today and she told me that last week DGS had an emergency call at the Social Security office; he's an EMT. He got there and it was his dad. DD said he told her his dad's BP was 180/120 and he was as white as a sheet. Refused to be transported to the hospital so all DGS and his partner on the ambulance could do was advise him to see his doctor. DD said DGS was so matter of fact telling her about it. I told her he was probably keeping it all inside. She agreed and thinks him telling her was part of his way of dealing with it. I just feel so bad for my grandson; his dad is such a wasted piece of cytoplasm but still is his dad and I'm sure it was and is very difficult for him. DD asked him if he thought if any of the meds his dad is on could have caused the BP and near passing out but he said no, not what his dad is taking. For those that aren't aware, my Ex-SIL has cancer of the liver and allegedly is stage 4; he also just was approved for disability, though it hasn't started yet.
> Still drinks and does drugs and makes bad choices. I pray for my dear grandchildren to be able to deal with this. Wow...didn't mean to write a book; guess it is on my mind right now a lot.


Your DGS and his partner did the best they could. And they know it. It's good he could talk to his mom about it. Hopefully he can talk to someone else about it. Shaking my head over his dad. Idiot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think I also will see about getting on to magnesium for hot flushes and mine are definately worse in the Summer for sure. :sm12:


I'm never sure whether the weather has warmed up or I have!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm never sure whether the weather has warmed up or I have!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you.


Glad all is okay for you, Joy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Went to add something to the summary last night- and it had disappeared! Looked all around and no sign. SO D hunted round and found it- a whole 2 words in the document totally unrelated to what I had written. So now need to try and hunt out the important parts again. A mere 61 pages to re-read (well skim should work) and then another 12 since. 
But time to go and sort out the lounge now. David wanted to see a respiratory physician while he was home. Rang them yesterday to see if by any chance He could get in while down here. Nothing but if we get a cancellation we can ring. So a couple of hours ago phone call- cancellation for this afternoon. SO need to get the lounge sorted now so that ready for when E&G arrive to put up the tree in about 1 1/2 hours. Then feed them and put them to bed while Mummy finishes of her Christmas shopping and Daddy has a work do. Only got myslef to blame as I asked if E could come to help put up the tree!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went to add something to the summary last night- and it had disappeared! Looked all around and no sign. SO D hunted round and found it- a whole 2 words in the document totally unrelated to what I had written. So now need to try and hunt out the important parts again. A mere 61 pages to re-read (well skim should work) and then another 12 since.
> But time to go and sort out the lounge now. David wanted to see a respiratory physician while he was home. Rang them yesterday to see if by any chance He could get in while down here. Nothing but if we get a cancellation we can ring. So a couple of hours ago phone call- cancellation for this afternoon. SO need to get the lounge sorted now so that ready for when E&G arrive to put up the tree in about 1 1/2 hours. Then feed them and put them to bed while Mummy finishes of her Christmas shopping and Daddy has a work do. Only got myslef to blame as I asked if E could come to help put up the tree!


Goodness gracious me- I can really relate to that- but how awful that the system let you down so badly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey y'all--hectic here as we're trying to get unpacked and settled, but we are in the new house and DD has gone to her sister's in Pennsylvania. More as I can--busy few days ahead as well, as some furniture arrives tomorrow and Friday. I just wanted to update you and let you know, though I am weeks behind!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep you unfortunately are correct about Priority be approximate; I contacted the company and they explained it to me.
> Oh well....it is a busy time of the year. It took me 6 hours to finish the last little notebook cover. All nine are now completed.
> I'm hoping the foot arrives tomorrow but if it doesn't then I'll just not worry about about making anything else. I did start a 3rd hat (beanie) tonight. I've finished two and decided to make one using Patons Kroy Sock yarn and a size 3 circlular needle.
> Only done a couple of rows right now and it doesn't need to be completed by Christmas. In fact, I'm thinking of giving it tomy oldest grandson for his birthday in February. I talked to his mom (my oldest DD) today and she told me that last week DGS had an emergency call at the Social Security office; he's an EMT. He got there and it was his dad. DD said he told her his dad's BP was 180/120 and he was as white as a sheet. Refused to be transported to the hospital so all DGS and his partner on the ambulance could do was advise him to see his doctor. DD said DGS was so matter of fact telling her about it. I told her he was probably keeping it all inside. She agreed and thinks him telling her was part of his way of dealing with it. I just feel so bad for my grandson; his dad is such a wasted piece of cytoplasm but still is his dad and I'm sure it was and is very difficult for him. DD asked him if he thought if any of the meds his dad is on could have caused the BP and near passing out but he said no, not what his dad is taking. For those that aren't aware, my Ex-SIL has cancer of the liver and allegedly is stage 4; he also just was approved for disability, though it hasn't started yet.
> Still drinks and does drugs and makes bad choices. I pray for my dear grandchildren to be able to deal with this. Wow...didn't mean to write a book; guess it is on my mind right now a lot.


So sorry for DGS and everyone. Ex-SIL needs to get his gear in action or there won't be any next time. In VT they had a policy of not letting family members go on squad for relatives emergencies. 
One day while I was caregiving a young man was going way to fast on his motorcycle and was hit right in front of hospital. His sister was 1st to arrive on the scene with EMT squad. When she identified him she was immediately removed from the scene and treated at the hospital for trauma. Her brother died from his trauma.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey y'all--hectic here as we're trying to get unpacked and settled, but we are in the new house and DD has gone to her sister's in Pennsylvania. More as I can--busy few days ahead as well as some furniture arrives tomorrow and Friday. I just wanted to update you and let you know, though I am weeks behind!


But great that you are now living where you had hoped to be!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I did, very easy for the most part but if you have any questions or need help, just message me.
> That wasn't very good for teaching her students.


Every student became aware that they were being used as guinea pigs and were unhappy. Maybe that was why she ended up closing fairly quickly with no explanation to anyone. I am glad that all the girls that worked there moved on to other areas of interest and found better jobs locally.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, you DID it! Congratulations. Yes, a lot of work but worth it. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Good night all have to be on the road between 6-6:30 with DH. I am seeing orthopaedic Surgeon tomorrow at 8:45.Longridelong day etc. be glad when it is over .I've been a wreck stressing about how it can even be a possibility for so long. I've made myself sick to my stomach and belly ache. I've been waiting for 6-8 weeks to even see the surgeon. Wish me good. . .Please!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

One or two more coats on the letters, and then it can be sprayed in the morning. Santa's Magic Key. I have a skeleton key to hand on it. It will go on DD's door.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went to add something to the summary last night- and it had disappeared! Looked all around and no sign. SO D hunted round and found it- a whole 2 words in the document totally unrelated to what I had written. So now need to try and hunt out the important parts again. A mere 61 pages to re-read (well skim should work) and then another 12 since.
> But time to go and sort out the lounge now. David wanted to see a respiratory physician while he was home. Rang them yesterday to see if by any chance He could get in while down here. Nothing but if we get a cancellation we can ring. So a couple of hours ago phone call- cancellation for this afternoon. SO need to get the lounge sorted now so that ready for when E&G arrive to put up the tree in about 1 1/2 hours. Then feed them and put them to bed while Mummy finishes of her Christmas shopping and Daddy has a work do. Only got myslef to blame as I asked if E could come to help put up the tree!


I'm glad David can get in to see the respiratory specialist. Enjoy having E and G helping with the tree. I hope you can get lots of photos! Special memories.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey y'all--hectic here as we're trying to get unpacked and settled, but we are in the new house and DD has gone to her sister's in Pennsylvania. More as I can--busy few days ahead as well, as some furniture arrives tomorrow and Friday. I just wanted to update you and let you know, though I am weeks behind!


Congratulations! We have missed you, but know you've been busy. I am so happy you could move closer to your family! Merry Christmas!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all, I have been reading but not feeling too chatty the past few weeks. 
I am struggling with the holidays this year. No decorations, no gifts to give, no special meals or parties. In fact not even sure what we will eat on the day. We are blessed to just have what food we have. It is the first time in my life when I have been unable to anything for Christmas. For GK birthdays either, there were 2 this week. Thankfully they are happy with time spent together and for that I am also blessed. It is a hurdle but I will get through just fine.

Happy Birthday to all those who have celebrated recently.

I got curious about the 5 and 10 stores so did a little search. Turns out Woolworth diversified itself out of existence. Were you aware that what was the shoe department is now Foot Locker? I found that surprising. 
As for Ben Franklin, there are some scattered across the states-with most being craft stores--generally in smaller towns. They do have a thriving online business as well.

I wanted to mention that it may be a good idea to ask about aortic scans for those suffering vertigo. I am not sure how much it could be related because of all the possibilities but in my experience it was key. I had known I had a small blockage for a time and doctors were keeping an eye on things. When I started being dizzy all the time my vascular doctor decided to do an angiogram (?) Turns out the blockage was much more severe then the ultrasound scan was able to see. That is why I had to undergo the surgery to have the aortic artery cleaned out. Just a thought. I have not had any kind of dizziness since. 

Currently my eyes have been bothering me so reading patterns is a challenge, therefore no crocheting getting accomplished, though I do have 3 projects started. That is quite unusual for me as I like to get one done before starting another. All are toys and need to be stuffed at some point. After the new year I will see about getting my eyes checked since my new insurance will cover exam and 100 of the cost of new glasses.

Evelyn


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good night all have to be on the road between 6-6:30 with DH. I am seeing orthopaedic Surgeon tomorrow at 8:45.Longridelong day etc. be glad when it is over .I've been a wreck stressing about how it can even be a possibility for so long. I've made myself sick to my stomach and belly ache. I've been waiting for 6-8 weeks to even see the surgeon. Wish me good. . .Please!


Get a good night's rest. You are in our prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I have been reading but not feeling too chatty the past few weeks.
> I am struggling with the holidays this year. No decorations, no gifts to give, no special meals or parties. In fact not even sure what we will eat on the day. We are blessed to just have what food we have. It is the first time in my life when I have been unable to anything for Christmas. For GK birthdays either, there were 2 this week. Thankfully they are happy with time spent together and for that I am also blessed. It is a hurdle but I will get through just fine.
> 
> Happy Birthday to all those who have celebrated recently.
> ...


It's good to hear from you. I'm sorry you are struggling with the holidays this year. You are in my prayers. I'm glad the grandkids are happy with time spent. Hope you can get your eyes checked soon. Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Used to get it a lot when I was younger because of my sinus and allergy problems but just the feeling of the room spinning , these 2 recent bouts ive had have been quite bad especially the first one I had no control over my body for about 30 minutes just hit the floor every time i tried to move wasnt ashamed to say it scared me ,


I hope you are much better by now, that's scary


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ordered the missing embroidery machine foot Monday, paid for 2 day delivery and of course it has not arrived. I realize it is probably the busiest time of year for the postal service but they shouldn't charge you for 2 day delivery if they can not get it to you. Just fussing; I really appreciate the local USPS service here and our local UPS service. Usually both are really good. I just am frustrated in that what should take me 2-3 hours to embroider is now taking me more like 5 hours to do since I have to go so slow. At least I'm on the last one that is needed by Friday.


Murphy's law, when you really need it, it will be late.
I don't think we can even get 2 day delivery here. Got to love living in the sticks????????if something gets here in a week, I'm impressed


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I just got rid of my chest freezer from Woolworths. I still have my Bradford Sewing Machine,(60's) from woolworths. . .all metal parts and works well, especially can take the weight of heavy fabric.


I think a lot of the old appliances & sewing machines were much better than the newer ones. Our freezers are over 35 years old. Now most things are just junk


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, great arm is better.
> 
> Biopsies NEGATIVE. YEAH!


Wonderful news!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Last night was like that each time i tried to move I thought I was going to vomit , husband said I went very white , tonight I can happily say I feel 100% back to normal , think I definitley need to go back to doctors though as the noise in my ears is very loud to what it usually is so I'm thinking the 2 things are connected


DHs best friend had terrible vertigo a few years ago, he went to a specialist who told him we have a bubble in our ear cannel like in a level that tells our brain what is level. Sometimes this "bubble" somehow gets broken into 2 bubbles causing severe vertigo. He was sent to a massage therapist who tipped his head this way & that which somehow put the bubble back together & he's never had it since.
I hope you get this sorted out soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Aldi is very limited here. IGA mostly or all gone. Local one was picked up by Hannafords many years ago. They changed product long before they changed store name. I haven't heard of Independent Grocers of America in ages even tho everyone still calls local store old name. lol Many ladies are remembered by their family name, instead of married name . :sm02:


Here IGA was taken over by Sobeys about 10 years ago.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> So sorry for DGS and everyone. Ex-SIL needs to get his gear in action or there won't be any next time. In VT they had a policy of not letting family members go on squad for relatives emergencies.
> One day while I was caregiving a young man was going way to fast on his motorcycle and was hit right in front of hospital. His sister was 1st to arrive on the scene with EMT squad. When she identified him she was immediately removed from the scene and treated at the hospital for trauma. Her brother died from his trauma.


In our small town hospital that wouldn't work with the big families in the area & our limited staff, just one of the hazards of working where you are raised.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I have been reading but not feeling too chatty the past few weeks.
> I am struggling with the holidays this year. No decorations, no gifts to give, no special meals or parties. In fact not even sure what we will eat on the day. We are blessed to just have what food we have. It is the first time in my life when I have been unable to anything for Christmas. For GK birthdays either, there were 2 this week. Thankfully they are happy with time spent together and for that I am also blessed. It is a hurdle but I will get through just fine.
> 
> Happy Birthday to all those who have celebrated recently.
> ...


Sorry you are having a tough time recently. I hope things will get better soon.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all, 

Just got caught up and need to get to bed soon. 
My thoughts are with all who need them. I sent prayers up when needed. 
My DD2 and I went out shopping today. Most of my things were done but needed a few things to round them out. I budgeted a certain amount and we spent it. Got gifts for a family who has helped me out in the past. She tells me not to get them anything but I always do. A bought gift basket with a few things added. I always make something for their daughter. She’s like a niece to me and very dear. 
I had knit my DD1 a cowl as she cut her hair and said her neck was cold. She’ll get it Saturday. My DD2 tried it on and wanted one for when she’s in the freezer at work. So we bought yarn for it plus a few extras. They were all on sale. She had bought me a knitting/crochet magazine while I was gone and I found another one at Michael’s. We started the day at City Barbecue and stopped at my friend’s to drop there gift off. Came home and put everything away. She went to bed (has to be up at 2 am) and I started her cowl. I bought a bottle of Prosecco and some cranberry juice to make a cranberry mimosa. Had one at a restaurant in Marshall, MI. That and chocolate cake was my supper. Finished the cowl and reading here. 
Making the lotion bars tomorrow. Almost forgot the beeswax so had to go back to Michael’s. 
Hope everyone is feeling better. 
I’ll post the pics then off to bed. 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm never sure whether the weather has warmed up or I have!


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, I’m so glad they your biopsies were negative, what a relief for you.

Gwen, your poor GS, his dad needs a swift kick in the butt. I have found some people who won’t take care or listen to reason sometimes need to be scared into some common sense. I have more than once asked people if they have known any severe stroke victims & if they would like to end up like that. Sometimes it wakes them up. Sometimes you just have to call a spade a spade . So hard on all your GKs to have to deal with this.

Margaret, good that David can get in to the doctor while he’s home, that’s lucky.

Sorleenas, good to hear from you. So nice you will be close to family for Christmas. Hope you get settled in quickly 

I’m sure I had thought to comment on other things but I was so far behind I’ve bern speed reading????????
I got almost all the gifts finished up this morning. Then at 12:30 DIL called did I want her to save me a seat for the GKs Christmas concert? That was the first I heard of it as DS had forgot to tell us????anyway I rushed to that. Then this evening I went to the Candlelight Carol service with 2 friends in Turtleford . It was really good & there was coffee & goodies after so I got to visit with some old coworkers
Tomorrow afternoon I’ve got a haircut booked & hope to get the church cleaned after the food bank closes at 3.
I talked with DHs cousins wife at the kids concert & now have confirmed what I’m to take on Christmas Day for the meal, 2 salads. I think I will do a layered salad- that one keeps well as you layer the vegetables & the dressing goes on top like icing on a cake so I will do one for Boxing Day at my house at the same time & a Japanese coleslaw, I hope they have some good bean sprouts in town as I like to add them. I’ve tried growing them but never seam to have them ready when I need them????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you Sorlenna - don't over do - it will all get done in time. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hey y'all--hectic here as we're trying to get unpacked and settled, but we are in the new house and DD has gone to her sister's in Pennsylvania. More as I can--busy few days ahead as well, as some furniture arrives tomorrow and Friday. I just wanted to update you and let you know, though I am weeks behind!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got caught up and need to get to bed soon.
> My thoughts are with all who need them. I sent prayers up when needed.
> ...


Nice cowl


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you Evelyn - sorry you are having such a rough time now - hopefully it will all change with the new year.

talking about stores - we had a Buster Brown store for children's shoes and they also had an x-ray machine - you put your foot through the hole at the base and then looked at the top and you could see how well the shoe fit. I don't think anyone does that any more. --- sam



EJS said:


> Hi all, I have been reading but not feeling too chatty the past few weeks.
> I am struggling with the holidays this year. No decorations, no gifts to give, no special meals or parties. In fact not even sure what we will eat on the day. We are blessed to just have what food we have. It is the first time in my life when I have been unable to anything for Christmas. For GK birthdays either, there were 2 this week. Thankfully they are happy with time spent together and for that I am also blessed. It is a hurdle but I will get through just fine.
> 
> Happy Birthday to all those who have celebrated recently.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you Evelyn - sorry you are having such a rough time now - hopefully it will all change with the new year.
> 
> talking about stores - we had a Buster Brown store for children's shoes and they also had an x-ray machine - you put your foot through the hole at the base and then looked at the top and you could see how well the shoe fit. I don't think anyone does that any more. --- sam


They used to do that when I was a child- but they are much more cautious now, before they use X-Rays.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Have you seen these?

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-579644-1.html#13253782

I look for her funnies every day, I'm not sure where she finds them all but most are great


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you seen these?
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-579644-1.html#13253782
> 
> I look for her funnies every day, I'm not sure where she finds them all but most are great


 :sm24: She is a good counter balance to the awfulness going on.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you seen these?
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-579644-1.html#13253782
> 
> I look for her funnies every day, I'm not sure where she finds them all but most are great


I love Maxine, and have a good laugh when I see them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I love Maxine, and have a good laugh when I see them.


Glad to see you've obviously got the posting problem sorted!

Maxine is one of my very favourites- although Charlie Brown will probably always be up there as the best.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went to add something to the summary last night- and it had disappeared! Looked all around and no sign. SO D hunted round and found it- a whole 2 words in the document totally unrelated to what I had written. So now need to try and hunt out the important parts again. A mere 61 pages to re-read (well skim should work) and then another 12 since.
> But time to go and sort out the lounge now. David wanted to see a respiratory physician while he was home. Rang them yesterday to see if by any chance He could get in while down here. Nothing but if we get a cancellation we can ring. So a couple of hours ago phone call- cancellation for this afternoon. SO need to get the lounge sorted now so that ready for when E&G arrive to put up the tree in about 1 1/2 hours. Then feed them and put them to bed while Mummy finishes of her Christmas shopping and Daddy has a work do. Only got myslef to blame as I asked if E could come to help put up the tree!


Oh no, trying to back track is not fun, I did that one week, I lost the whole thing I'd typed up and my computer decided to drop the whole thing. 
Great that the doctor can get David in today, it should be fun having both of them helping with the decorations, will be interesting to see if G is more helpful putting on the tree, or taking off. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey y'all--hectic here as we're trying to get unpacked and settled, but we are in the new house and DD has gone to her sister's in Pennsylvania. More as I can--busy few days ahead as well, as some furniture arrives tomorrow and Friday. I just wanted to update you and let you know, though I am weeks behind!


Sorlenna!!!! Glad to see you pop in, completely understandable that you have not been on with us, getting settled does take the wind out of one. Hope you DD has a nice time in Pennsylvania with her sister, it's nice that you all are now close enough that visiting is much more doable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good night all have to be on the road between 6-6:30 with DH. I am seeing orthopaedic Surgeon tomorrow at 8:45.Longridelong day etc. be glad when it is over .I've been a wreck stressing about how it can even be a possibility for so long. I've made myself sick to my stomach and belly ache. I've been waiting for 6-8 weeks to even see the surgeon. Wish me good. . .Please!


Have a safe trip and hope that the appointment with the surgeon is fruitful. I know it has to be terribly stressful for you with needing to have that done and also see to DH's needs. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> One or two more coats on the letters, and then it can be sprayed in the morning. Santa's Magic Key. I have a skeleton key to hand on it. It will go on DD's door.


That's really cool!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I have been reading but not feeling too chatty the past few weeks.
> I am struggling with the holidays this year. No decorations, no gifts to give, no special meals or parties. In fact not even sure what we will eat on the day. We are blessed to just have what food we have. It is the first time in my life when I have been unable to anything for Christmas. For GK birthdays either, there were 2 this week. Thankfully they are happy with time spent together and for that I am also blessed. It is a hurdle but I will get through just fine.
> 
> Happy Birthday to all those who have celebrated recently.
> ...


So sorry you're struggling through the holidays, been there, it's not fun, but it is good that the grands love spending time with you and that's one of the greatest gifts that you can give each other. :sm24: 
Hopefully new glasses after the new year will help immensely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got caught up and need to get to bed soon.
> My thoughts are with all who need them. I sent prayers up when needed.
> ...


You spent a very productive day, the cowls and hat are really nice, I'll be over for mimosa's with you. :sm04: 
Sheesh, if I joined everyone that has a glass of something, I'll be well traveled and soused. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, I'm so glad they your biopsies were negative, what a relief for you.
> 
> Gwen, your poor GS, his dad needs a swift kick in the butt. I have found some people who won't take care or listen to reason sometimes need to be scared into some common sense. I have more than once asked people if they have known any severe stroke victims & if they would like to end up like that. Sometimes it wakes them up. Sometimes you just have to call a spade a spade . So hard on all your GKs to have to deal with this.
> 
> ...


So going to the kids concert served to kill a couple birds at the same time, that's always win win. Your layered salad sounds interesting, I think a photo when you're done making it would be great to see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well my tablet needs plugging in so I will stop knitting for the night, need the tablet for my knit companion and the pattern I'm working on. See you all sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, great arm is better.
> 
> Biopsies NEGATIVE. YEAH!


That is good news Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I sure hope your doctor can help you with the ears Sonja.


Thank you me too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep you unfortunately are correct about Priority be approximate; I contacted the company and they explained it to me.
> Oh well....it is a busy time of the year. It took me 6 hours to finish the last little notebook cover. All nine are now completed.
> I'm hoping the foot arrives tomorrow but if it doesn't then I'll just not worry about about making anything else. I did start a 3rd hat (beanie) tonight. I've finished two and decided to make one using Patons Kroy Sock yarn and a size 3 circlular needle.
> Only done a couple of rows right now and it doesn't need to be completed by Christmas. In fact, I'm thinking of giving it tomy oldest grandson for his birthday in February. I talked to his mom (my oldest DD) today and she told me that last week DGS had an emergency call at the Social Security office; he's an EMT. He got there and it was his dad. DD said he told her his dad's BP was 180/120 and he was as white as a sheet. Refused to be transported to the hospital so all DGS and his partner on the ambulance could do was advise him to see his doctor. DD said DGS was so matter of fact telling her about it. I told her he was probably keeping it all inside. She agreed and thinks him telling her was part of his way of dealing with it. I just feel so bad for my grandson; his dad is such a wasted piece of cytoplasm but still is his dad and I'm sure it was and is very difficult for him. DD asked him if he thought if any of the meds his dad is on could have caused the BP and near passing out but he said no, not what his dad is taking. For those that aren't aware, my Ex-SIL has cancer of the liver and allegedly is stage 4; he also just was approved for disability, though it hasn't started yet.
> Still drinks and does drugs and makes bad choices. I pray for my dear grandchildren to be able to deal with this. Wow...didn't mean to write a book; guess it is on my mind right now a lot.


Sad for your grandson , hopefully with the help from you and your daughter your grandchildren will be strong enough to get through


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey y'all--hectic here as we're trying to get unpacked and settled, but we are in the new house and DD has gone to her sister's in Pennsylvania. More as I can--busy few days ahead as well, as some furniture arrives tomorrow and Friday. I just wanted to update you and let you know, though I am weeks behind!


Nice to hear from you , busy time ahead of you but hopefully when you are all settled you will be very happy in your new home


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, great arm is better.
> 
> Biopsies NEGATIVE. YEAH!


Another yaaay!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad your old people had a good celebration.
> The weather would heat up for Christmas, wouldn't it?
> Having to run the A/C as well sounds like a costly day!


I wont have it on all day and if it isnt hot in the morning while the oven is oven all will be good. We will be outside under the pergola in the afternoon anyway I reckon. :sm24:

"Our residents etc" at where I do my volunteering aren't all old. We house at risk of homelessness over 55's basically. But a lot of the original residents are in their 70s and 80s. They are all independent units, but then we have outreach clients in the community also as we have support workers and also we do home care packages... through the my aged care system...so we have carers for those clients also.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good night all have to be on the road between 6-6:30 with DH. I am seeing orthopaedic Surgeon tomorrow at 8:45.Longridelong day etc. be glad when it is over .I've been a wreck stressing about how it can even be a possibility for so long. I've made myself sick to my stomach and belly ache. I've been waiting for 6-8 weeks to even see the surgeon. Wish me good. . .Please!


Good luck, good wishes, good everything!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Easily done Joy , I went to donate the money Ive made recently to the hospice this morning and drove straight past the turn off thinking I was going to the supermarket which I was but not till after donating the money ????
> Boiler is playing nicely today so hopefully yesterday was just a blip , washing machine I havent even thought about so that can wait till another day , and vertigo is down to a very slight dizzy feeling , going to take some applecider vinegar and honey when I can psych myself up to taking it as I really dislike the taste of both but supposed to help with vertigo, I'll either poison myself or cure it ????


I hope it cures it...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The rain is absolutely pouring down, today- the river is flowing down the driveway, past my front door! I am glad I have no urgent reason to head out. But even if it is still raining I will get some shopping done on Saturday- our money is coming in early- but with the Statutory Holidays I am assuming it will be hard to get an online delivery until it is a bit too late in the week.
> Poor Fran had to go out in this to do her shopping- good thing she has an automatic door closer/opener on the Garage!


Goodness that does sound like a lot of rain. Even though we had good soaking rain last week it's now looking pretty dry again here. Oh well we get what we get.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went to add something to the summary last night- and it had disappeared! Looked all around and no sign. SO D hunted round and found it- a whole 2 words in the document totally unrelated to what I had written. So now need to try and hunt out the important parts again. A mere 61 pages to re-read (well skim should work) and then another 12 since.
> But time to go and sort out the lounge now. David wanted to see a respiratory physician while he was home. Rang them yesterday to see if by any chance He could get in while down here. Nothing but if we get a cancellation we can ring. So a couple of hours ago phone call- cancellation for this afternoon. SO need to get the lounge sorted now so that ready for when E&G arrive to put up the tree in about 1 1/2 hours. Then feed them and put them to bed while Mummy finishes of her Christmas shopping and Daddy has a work do. Only got myslef to blame as I asked if E could come to help put up the tree!


Oh no! I fear losing the summary too especially at the end of the week! Just do what you can, I'm sure everyone will understand.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Need to get a move on as I'm meeting with the Funeral directors to sort out my uncle's funeral this morning. I'll go to his house after that and start the sorting/clearing which is half done as my SIL and I cleared out all his wife's stuff after she died almost 2 years ago - and she was a hoarder! TTYL.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:



> Fan, great arm is better.
> 
> Biopsies NEGATIVE. YEAH!


Fantastic news!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, great arm is better.
> 
> Biopsies NEGATIVE. YEAH!


Woo hoo, great news! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep you unfortunately are correct about Priority be approximate; I contacted the company and they explained it to me.
> Oh well....it is a busy time of the year. It took me 6 hours to finish the last little notebook cover. All nine are now completed.
> I'm hoping the foot arrives tomorrow but if it doesn't then I'll just not worry about about making anything else. I did start a 3rd hat (beanie) tonight. I've finished two and decided to make one using Patons Kroy Sock yarn and a size 3 circlular needle.
> Only done a couple of rows right now and it doesn't need to be completed by Christmas. In fact, I'm thinking of giving it tomy oldest grandson for his birthday in February. I talked to his mom (my oldest DD) today and she told me that last week DGS had an emergency call at the Social Security office; he's an EMT. He got there and it was his dad. DD said he told her his dad's BP was 180/120 and he was as white as a sheet. Refused to be transported to the hospital so all DGS and his partner on the ambulance could do was advise him to see his doctor. DD said DGS was so matter of fact telling her about it. I told her he was probably keeping it all inside. She agreed and thinks him telling her was part of his way of dealing with it. I just feel so bad for my grandson; his dad is such a wasted piece of cytoplasm but still is his dad and I'm sure it was and is very difficult for him. DD asked him if he thought if any of the meds his dad is on could have caused the BP and near passing out but he said no, not what his dad is taking. For those that aren't aware, my Ex-SIL has cancer of the liver and allegedly is stage 4; he also just was approved for disability, though it hasn't started yet.
> Still drinks and does drugs and makes bad choices. I pray for my dear grandchildren to be able to deal with this. Wow...didn't mean to write a book; guess it is on my mind right now a lot.


Oh dear how sad he is still making bad life choices. Poor DGS having to be the one to see to his dad. They will get through all of this I am sure Gwen. They are good kids and sensible... very sad situation for them though for sure. Hugs all round.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep you unfortunately are correct about Priority be approximate; I contacted the company and they explained it to me.
> Oh well....it is a busy time of the year. It took me 6 hours to finish the last little notebook cover. All nine are now completed.
> I'm hoping the foot arrives tomorrow but if it doesn't then I'll just not worry about about making anything else. I did start a 3rd hat (beanie) tonight. I've finished two and decided to make one using Patons Kroy Sock yarn and a size 3 circlular needle.
> Only done a couple of rows right now and it doesn't need to be completed by Christmas. In fact, I'm thinking of giving it tomy oldest grandson for his birthday in February. I talked to his mom (my oldest DD) today and she told me that last week DGS had an emergency call at the Social Security office; he's an EMT. He got there and it was his dad. DD said he told her his dad's BP was 180/120 and he was as white as a sheet. Refused to be transported to the hospital so all DGS and his partner on the ambulance could do was advise him to see his doctor. DD said DGS was so matter of fact telling her about it. I told her he was probably keeping it all inside. She agreed and thinks him telling her was part of his way of dealing with it. I just feel so bad for my grandson; his dad is such a wasted piece of cytoplasm but still is his dad and I'm sure it was and is very difficult for him. DD asked him if he thought if any of the meds his dad is on could have caused the BP and near passing out but he said no, not what his dad is taking. For those that aren't aware, my Ex-SIL has cancer of the liver and allegedly is stage 4; he also just was approved for disability, though it hasn't started yet.
> Still drinks and does drugs and makes bad choices. I pray for my dear grandchildren to be able to deal with this. Wow...didn't mean to write a book; guess it is on my mind right now a lot.


That must have been such a shock for your DGS. As an EMT he never knows what he'll be called out to, but it must be a real shock when you find it's your father. I hope he manages to talk about it and deal with it rather than keeping any emotion locked in. Hugs for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm never sure whether the weather has warmed up or I have!


LOL. Exactly! Me too. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, you DID it! Congratulations. Yes, a lot of work but worth it. Hugs.


From me too... :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you so much for strum links. Anxious to try but too dange tired tonight. Tomorrow our knitting group driving to Bakersfield (1.5 hours each way) to visit one of our ladies who is staying there Mon-Fri while she has radiation tx for breast cancer.


Nice of your knitting group to make that journey to visit your friend in Bakersfield. I'm sure she'll appreciate all your support.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey y'all--hectic here as we're trying to get unpacked and settled, but we are in the new house and DD has gone to her sister's in Pennsylvania. More as I can--busy few days ahead as well, as some furniture arrives tomorrow and Friday. I just wanted to update you and let you know, though I am weeks behind!


Good to hear from you, glad you made it to your new home. Busy times ahead for you but you can take your time as the furniture arrives and get things done gradually.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> You spent a very productive day, the cowls and hat are really nice, I'll be over for mimosa's with you. :sm04:
> Sheesh, if I joined everyone that has a glass of something, I'll be well traveled and soused. :sm23:


Travel 1st class!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good luck, good wishes, good everything!


Pearls Girls, same from me too.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think a lot of the old appliances & sewing machines were much better than the newer ones. Our freezers are over 35 years old. Now most things are just junk


There wasn't anything wrong with it just left it behind when we moved, as there was another freezer almost as old and still works in our house. :sm02: 
I have 2 newer sewing machines, made of plastic parts and not suitable for upholstery material, etc.they are not rugged now a days unless you buy industrial machines.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wont have it on all day and if it isnt hot in the morning while the oven is oven all will be good. We will be outside under the pergola in the afternoon anyway I reckon. :sm24:
> 
> "Our residents etc" at where I do my volunteering aren't all old. We house at risk of homelessness over 55's basically. But a lot of the original residents are in their 70s and 80s. They are all independent units, but then we have outreach clients in the community also as we have support workers and also we do home care packages... through the my aged care system...so we have carers for those clients also.


Had not realised this! Good that those at risk of being homeless have somewhere to go- a number of homeless locally have been bedded down at the Manukau bus interchange (over Winter- not sure about now) the Salvation Army was making sure they at least had a good breakfast.
The next few days here are forecast cooler and showery to wet.
By this time last year we were into four months of hot and dry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Goodness that does sound like a lot of rain. Even though we had good soaking rain last week it's now looking pretty dry again here. Oh well we get what we get.


 :sm24: And so often the reality for much of Australia is not quite enough, for much of the time.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Hope all goes well this time, Jeanette.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Hope all goes well this time, Jeanette.


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen: Hugs for your grandson. As an EMT, he’s had training on putting his “professional hat” on when on a call and sometimes that continues through any time talking about the ‘case” even when it’s of a personal nature with family. That wall will break down in a short time and he’ll rely on Mom to be there for him. Such a sad time.

Joy: WooHoo...great news.

EJS: so sorry that it’s a sad Christmas. I’m glad that time spent together is considered precious.

Sorlenna: So Happy for you.

Sonja: I hope the doctors have some effective answers for you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm getting my Christmas decorations up just a few at a time. Stairs are difficult and can't lift boxes. Of course DH has students that are back in town and want to spend time with him. He wanted to get together with friends this week and I told him that this was my performance and I needed time to prepare. He understood. Besides, I do believe that even though these friends said they wanted to get together, they would ask to put it off till after the holiday. He understands when I put my obligations in terms of a performance or concert. Now I just need my standing ovation when all done.


Smart lady! Hopefully they are all getting up. My youngest is arriving tomorrow and putting up the Christmas village. Nice to have help.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Just trying to catch up. My laptop "died" yesterday. but seems to have revived today. It's been playing up quite a bit lately and I'm sure it's on it's last legs. I think I've had it over 6 years, which is pretty old in computer land. I couldn't get it to boot up yesterday but after a good nights sleep it's up and running again. Hope it keeps going until at least after Christmas. Managed to read a bit on my phone yesterday but couldn't comment.
> 
> Belated Happy Birthday Joy and your twin. I hope you had a good day.
> Jeanette, happy to hear you've got a sale. Lets hope it all goes through without any problems this time.
> ...


sleep does everyone and everything good! And yes, that is old in computer land. My old one had become so slow, it took ages to load a page. Took it in and the guy said just go get a new one. Seems so wasteful in a way but I'm so happy I did get a new one! Hope it hangs on till after the holidays.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The rain is absolutely pouring down, today- the river is flowing down the driveway, past my front door! I am glad I have no urgent reason to head out. But even if it is still raining I will get some shopping done on Saturday- our money is coming in early- but with the Statutory Holidays I am assuming it will be hard to get an online delivery until it is a bit too late in the week.
> Poor Fran had to go out in this to do her shopping- good thing she has an automatic door closer/opener on the Garage!


Are you have strange weather this spring? Seems like it's been more humid and warm and now a downpour early in the season. Or is this pretty normal?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Fudge and caramels made today and ready for wrapping and boxing up as gifts. I gave a small tin of the peanut brittle to our realtor and she admitted she and her husband thought it was "crack" and they didn't save any for their college aged kids. She'll get another tin from the next batch as I now have none for our family Christmas after getting all the gift boxes filled. I have the overnight breakfast casserole all set for baking tomorrow to go to DH's work holiday buffet. I may do a batch of cookies yet tonight, but then again, I may not.


Lol...over here caramel popcorn is viewed that way. I have to hide it cause otherwise DH eats all of it.....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PearlsGirls, praying for a good outcome.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Pino Gregio is the white. I don't think I spelled it right, though. I prefer the sweeter wines, but can manage the pino Gregio.


My absolute favorite is a real full bodied dark red Shiraz from one of our local wineries. Don't mind the sweeter whites, but much prefer a drier wine. Can't drink much though as since my cancer treatments wine makes me feel off. Used to enjoy the occasional maguerita but can't tolerate that anymore either. For some reason it's the sugar with the alcohol that makes me feel ill. So only an occasional glass for me. Sugar otherwise sure doesn't make me feel ill so it's a weird thing. But it's ok, I dont mind......


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! They sure had a time of it, but at the same time, built a wonderful life and family.


Thanks, they sure did. It's amazing to see how the grandchildren even though they are all grownup with families of their own still call or regularly visit my dad. Pretty special.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marykayknits, thank you.
Bonnie, thank you.
Evelyn, hoping the new year will bring happiness.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, our mom took Carol & me to Buster Brown’s.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Back again, something weird was going on earlier and couldn't post.
> Yes Sam Pinot Noir is a red wine, which is very popular in our South Island, lots of vineyards down there.
> KayeJo, I will have a Margarita, or PinaColada thanks!
> Weather has been horrible this morning, got soaked but groceries done, cake for tomorrow sorted.
> Arm is a lot better today after physio, going back Monday.


Not nice to get soaked! Good to get groceries out of the way. I have to go out this morning and am not looking forward to it. But figure better today than on Monday as I'm sure that day will be nuts! Don't need much so hopefully will go quickly. Such mild weather here the last days...in the mid 50's. Not complaing for sure, although sons gf would love to see some snow. The weather gurus are predicting a dusting on Sunday. We will see. Glad your arm is doing better. Hopefully with more physio on Monday it will be completely back to normal.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, great arm is better.
> 
> Biopsies NEGATIVE. YEAH!


Yay!! Happy for you. A wonderful early Christmas gift.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you.
Kate, thank you.
Angela, thank you.
Cathy, thank you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep you unfortunately are correct about Priority be approximate; I contacted the company and they explained it to me.
> Oh well....it is a busy time of the year. It took me 6 hours to finish the last little notebook cover. All nine are now completed.
> I'm hoping the foot arrives tomorrow but if it doesn't then I'll just not worry about about making anything else. I did start a 3rd hat (beanie) tonight. I've finished two and decided to make one using Patons Kroy Sock yarn and a size 3 circlular needle.
> Only done a couple of rows right now and it doesn't need to be completed by Christmas. In fact, I'm thinking of giving it tomy oldest grandson for his birthday in February. I talked to his mom (my oldest DD) today and she told me that last week DGS had an emergency call at the Social Security office; he's an EMT. He got there and it was his dad. DD said he told her his dad's BP was 180/120 and he was as white as a sheet. Refused to be transported to the hospital so all DGS and his partner on the ambulance could do was advise him to see his doctor. DD said DGS was so matter of fact telling her about it. I told her he was probably keeping it all inside. She agreed and thinks him telling her was part of his way of dealing with it. I just feel so bad for my grandson; his dad is such a wasted piece of cytoplasm but still is his dad and I'm sure it was and is very difficult for him. DD asked him if he thought if any of the meds his dad is on could have caused the BP and near passing out but he said no, not what his dad is taking. For those that aren't aware, my Ex-SIL has cancer of the liver and allegedly is stage 4; he also just was approved for disability, though it hasn't started yet.
> Still drinks and does drugs and makes bad choices. I pray for my dear grandchildren to be able to deal with this. Wow...didn't mean to write a book; guess it is on my mind right now a lot.


How horrible for your grandchildren. Of course it's on your mind....and yes prayers they can handle this...... very hard situation.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you.
Angela, Jean is a kind woman and good friend. Fortunately her daughter is very loving and staying with her at the motel. Jean is in her 80’s and very cognizant but getting frail. Its our pleasure to show our friendship. Five of us are going.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, thank you and you have a Merry Christmas also.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Went to add something to the summary last night- and it had disappeared! Looked all around and no sign. SO D hunted round and found it- a whole 2 words in the document totally unrelated to what I had written. So now need to try and hunt out the important parts again. A mere 61 pages to re-read (well skim should work) and then another 12 since.
> But time to go and sort out the lounge now. David wanted to see a respiratory physician while he was home. Rang them yesterday to see if by any chance He could get in while down here. Nothing but if we get a cancellation we can ring. So a couple of hours ago phone call- cancellation for this afternoon. SO need to get the lounge sorted now so that ready for when E&G arrive to put up the tree in about 1 1/2 hours. Then feed them and put them to bed while Mummy finishes of her Christmas shopping and Daddy has a work do. Only got myslef to blame as I asked if E could come to help put up the tree!


Sorry you lost the summary....computers frequently have a mind of their own! Glad you found it back although in pieces.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey y'all--hectic here as we're trying to get unpacked and settled, but we are in the new house and DD has gone to her sister's in Pennsylvania. More as I can--busy few days ahead as well, as some furniture arrives tomorrow and Friday. I just wanted to update you and let you know, though I am weeks behind!


Well hello! Good to hear you are in your new home. Will look forward to hearing more about the move.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good night all have to be on the road between 6-6:30 with DH. I am seeing orthopaedic Surgeon tomorrow at 8:45.Longridelong day etc. be glad when it is over .I've been a wreck stressing about how it can even be a possibility for so long. I've made myself sick to my stomach and belly ache. I've been waiting for 6-8 weeks to even see the surgeon. Wish me good. . .Please!


Hope you have a great visit ....it's good you are going..... and we have your back. Let us know how the appointment goes. Hugs and best wishes


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I have been reading but not feeling too chatty the past few weeks.
> I am struggling with the holidays this year. No decorations, no gifts to give, no special meals or parties. In fact not even sure what we will eat on the day. We are blessed to just have what food we have. It is the first time in my life when I have been unable to anything for Christmas. For GK birthdays either, there were 2 this week. Thankfully they are happy with time spent together and for that I am also blessed. It is a hurdle but I will get through just fine.
> 
> Happy Birthday to all those who have celebrated recently.
> ...


Sorry you are going through a rough time.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DHs best friend had terrible vertigo a few years ago, he went to a specialist who told him we have a bubble in our ear cannel like in a level that tells our brain what is level. Sometimes this "bubble" somehow gets broken into 2 bubbles causing severe vertigo. He was sent to a massage therapist who tipped his head this way & that which somehow put the bubble back together & he's never had it since.
> I hope you get this sorted out soon


Yup, my DH had that a few years ago. Went to Er and they only gave him Valium. Thento our chiro and he knew exactly what it was and better still how to correct it. He did those same maneuvers as your friends massage therapist did and DH was much better. Our chiro said there are little "stones" in our inner ears, I guess like those bubbles, when one drops off it usually just dissolves, but sometimes gets stuck in the ear canal and causes horrible vertigo. When DH had it he couldn't even lift his head off the pillow. Was quite an ordeal getting him to Er and later to the chiro. I told my DH I always knew he had rocks in his head. He wasn't impressed with my humor. Lol


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got caught up and need to get to bed soon.
> My thoughts are with all who need them. I sent prayers up when needed.
> ...


That cowl will be nice and warm.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, I'm so glad they your biopsies were negative, what a relief for you.
> 
> Gwen, your poor GS, his dad needs a swift kick in the butt. I have found some people who won't take care or listen to reason sometimes need to be scared into some common sense. I have more than once asked people if they have known any severe stroke victims & if they would like to end up like that. Sometimes it wakes them up. Sometimes you just have to call a spade a spade . So hard on all your GKs to have to deal with this.
> 
> ...


Love the layered salad. My boys always loved it too. The girls not so much. Still make it occasionally. Sounds like a man to forget to tell you! Good you got there in time. Was sitting at the dinner table last night and I had mentioned something about my husband's brother - he's not been well for years, when my DH said yeah he's doing better right now. I said well how do you know you haven't spoken with him since June! Well turns out they spoke sometime last week DH said I told you he called! Nope he didn't.......then asked him what the news was...news? I dont know I guess everything s fine! Crazy men.....son showed us a YouTube last night after this conversation about how a guy compartmentalizes things into different boxes. One for each aspect of his life and he also has a nothing box. So when he's sitting around and you ask him what ya doing? His answer is nothing. On the other hand women are constantly buzzing around in their thoughts. Actually the whole thing is pretty accurate, albeit very hilarious. At least to listen to. ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you Evelyn - sorry you are having such a rough time now - hopefully it will all change with the new year.
> 
> talking about stores - we had a Buster Brown store for children's shoes and they also had an x-ray machine - you put your foot through the hole at the base and then looked at the top and you could see how well the shoe fit. I don't think anyone does that any more. --- sam


Yes! I remember that X-ray machine!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes! I remember that X-ray machine!


Ive never seen or heard of that.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> sleep does everyone and everything good! And yes, that is old in computer land. My old one had become so slow, it took ages to load a page. Took it in and the guy said just go get a new one. Seems so wasteful in a way but I'm so happy I did get a new one! Hope it hangs on till after the holidays.


When I had a problem with it back in the summer the man at the computer shop fixed it and said it was a good laptop and was probably good for another 2 or 3 years. Sadly I don't think it is, it's definitely doing weird things at the moment!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Yes! I remember that X-ray machine!


Yes, I remember my kids getting their feet xrayed with new shoes too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, another wet one by the look of things outside.
Maatje , Auckland is known for being a wet city. We have a saying, it’s raining, it’s going to rain, or it will rain tomorrow. 
This year seems to be a very wet start to summer and hotter as well.
Today we have our last work day for a month, I am taking this carrot cake in for the guys this morning to ease them through the day.
They like nuts and seeds and fruit so this was ideal fir them, thanks to the cheesecake shop.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Carrot cake


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Are you have strange weather this spring? Seems like it's been more humid and warm and now a downpour early in the season. Or is this pretty normal?


It often does not settle until late January/February- I can remember Summers when January was far from wonderful, while School was out- going back to School in February, and sure enough the sun came out in full force. In recent years, though it has usually fined up by December- certainly it did last year. We are of course Temperate, not Continental when it comes to climate- and unpredictability is part of the equation!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Lol...over here caramel popcorn is viewed that way. I have to hide it cause otherwise DH eats all of it.....


You've given me more ideas. Popcorn balls were a favorite growing up and we're always made around Christmas time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy he is very compassionate, just like his mother.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you. Sad for your DGS. He must be compassionate to be an EMT.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dang it....package STILL has not arrived.


Poledra65 said:


> Yep, had a feeling, hopefully it will show up tomorrow, did they give you the tracking number?
> It has to be so hard on the kids, definitely hard being the EMT on call in that situation and then for dad to decline help. It's hard for you and your DD too, I'm sure, there isn't a lot you can do to help the kids through all this except to be there for them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also like Moscato; just rarely drink anything alcoholic though I could put a dent in a bottle of Moscato. Just not suppose to drink due to the meds I take.


tami_ohio said:


> Yes, I like the sweet wines, too. Moscato works. Just wish I could drink more than a thimble full!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Carrot cake


Love the cake. Lucky you having a month off.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Saw the picture on FB; am so thrilled for you. It is so good to be closer to family.


Sorlenna said:


> Hey y'all--hectic here as we're trying to get unpacked and settled, but we are in the new house and DD has gone to her sister's in Pennsylvania. More as I can--busy few days ahead as well, as some furniture arrives tomorrow and Friday. I just wanted to update you and let you know, though I am weeks behind!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is cute as can be. When my girls were litte and we didn't have a fireplace I also told them Santa had a magic key.


tami_ohio said:


> One or two more coats on the letters, and then it can be sprayed in the morning. Santa's Magic Key. I have a skeleton key to hand on it. It will go on DD's door.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can relate somewhat Evelyn. I struggle with depression this time of year. Celebrate you have your new home and all you've been able to accomplish on it this past year. As you said, you are blessed. Thank you for the information about the 5 & 10 stores; interesting indeed. Also the info about the aortic scan. I had a referral/appointment to a neurologist scheduled for the 31st and they called to cancel & reschedule it as they forgot they were not going to be open on the 31st. At the time I wasn't sure how DH would be doing so told them I'd call them back and reschedule it. Still need to do that. What you wrote encourages me to do that.


EJS said:


> Hi all, I have been reading but not feeling too chatty the past few weeks.
> I am struggling with the holidays this year. No decorations, no gifts to give, no special meals or parties. In fact not even sure what we will eat on the day. We are blessed to just have what food we have. It is the first time in my life when I have been unable to anything for Christmas. For GK birthdays either, there were 2 this week. Thankfully they are happy with time spent together and for that I am also blessed. It is a hurdle but I will get through just fine.
> 
> Happy Birthday to all those who have celebrated recently.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful cake; makes my mouth water wanting a slice! Did you make it or purchase it?


Fan said:


> Carrot cake


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful cake; makes my mouth water wanting a slice! Did you make it or purchase it?


We have a company called the cheesecake shop, very handy place for sweet treats. It is also an Australian company. 
The fruit on top is candied apricot, and as the guys are vegetarian they will enjoy the nuts and seeds. Santa's reindeer would too lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy he is very compassionate, just like his mother.


None the less, it must have been an awful shock for him. Hope all goes well.
Sorry there is still no sign of your package!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, another wet one by the look of things outside.
> Maatje , Auckland is known for being a wet city. We have a saying, it's raining, it's going to rain, or it will rain tomorrow.
> This year seems to be a very wet start to summer and hotter as well.
> Today we have our last work day for a month, I am taking this carrot cake in for the guys this morning to ease them through the day.
> They like nuts and seeds and fruit so this was ideal fir them, thanks to the cheesecake shop.


Oh I thought that you made it special for the staff. . . :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got caught up and need to get to bed soon.
> My thoughts are with all who need them. I sent prayers up when needed.
> ...


Looks warm!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> We have a company called the cheesecake shop, very handy place for sweet treats. It is also an Australian company.
> The fruit on top is candied apricot, and as the guys are vegetarian they will enjoy the nuts and seeds. Santa's reindeer would too lol!


I just watched a video yesterday that Santa uses white kangaroos to carry His sleigh down under. The Joeys ride in the sleigh. Santa takes off his heavy boots at the beach and gets a suntan. Rudolph wears cream on his nose.
What goes on down under. . .I don't think that I want to know. I do like carrot cake and nuts & dried fruit, however. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you seen these?
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-579644-1.html#13253782
> 
> I look for her funnies every day, I'm not sure where she finds them all but most are great


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's really cool!


Now I just have to figure out how I want to attach the key.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh no! I fear losing the summary too especially at the end of the week! Just do what you can, I'm sure everyone will understand.


Can you save the summaries to a flash drive and your computers, both, so you have a backup? I know it's an extra step, but might be worth it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Need to get a move on as I'm meeting with the Funeral directors to sort out my uncle's funeral this morning. I'll go to his house after that and start the sorting/clearing which is half done as my SIL and I cleared out all his wife's stuff after she died almost 2 years ago - and she was a hoarder! TTYL.


Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also like Moscato; just rarely drink anything alcoholic though I could put a dent in a bottle of Moscato. Just not suppose to drink due to the meds I take.


That's part of why I don't drink much, but also because DD changed my metabolism when I was pregnant with her, and ever since, it quickly goes to my head.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is cute as can be. When my girls were litte and we didn't have a fireplace I also told them Santa had a magic key.


Thanks!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Well we made the drive south 2 hrs this a.m. It will probably take days to recover. Dr recognized us both as DH had his hip replaced 2.5 years ago.
It was difficult to get in. Dr says it is the system not him. I laid down and he pushed down on my leg while I tried to raise. I did let out a wild scream.
I explained that with all the stress and pain, I am nauseous most of the time. He was not surprised. I said 1hipand 2 shoulders are in pain all the time.
He also had seen xray of 1st shoulder injury and said they have a Dr on staff that can fix my shoulders after my hip heals and I don't have to start all over to get in again to a different Dr. After 1st Hip is healed some he thought that I might not have as much pain in the left or if I do then we will schedule that hip as it has far less damage than the right. He was making dates out into mid March. I asked about mid February.His assistant was able to fit me in on Friday February 15th.
I was also put on a fill in for a cancellation list, should one come up sooner.
On the side I hate feeling Nausea all day every day. I cut wad down on times I eat, lost 4 pounds last month.If I be careful, I may be able to lose more. Dr thinks that I am very healthy.
Thank you for all your prayers
Yesterday got a call from other Dr office, I had mammogram,but, need to go back for a cat scan on one side. I asked about the bone scan being normal??? I was told that all the hard work of taking care of DH had called my bone strength to increase. . .all good.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Oh I thought that you made it special for the staff. . . :sm02:


My cake baking skills are not up to that standard therefore need to go the commercial bakery way. 
Re the downunder way of Christmas, we all have our own ways to celebrate and being summer we head for the beach etc.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes! I remember that X-ray machine!


Me too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great looking cake, Fan, I’m sure your staff will love it.

Pearl, good you’ve got your surgery scheduled


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great looking cake, Fan, I'm sure your staff will love it.
> 
> Pearl, good you've got your surgery scheduled


Oh yes it was scrumptious! Lots of mmmmms as we had some.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Well we made the drive south 2 hrs this a.m. It will probably take days to recover. Dr recognized us both as DH had his hip replaced 2.5 years ago.
> It was difficult to get in. Dr says it is the system not him. I laid down and he pushed down on my leg while I tried to raise. I did let out a wild scream.
> I explained that with all the stress and pain, I am nauseous most of the time. He was not surprised. I said 1hipand 2 shoulders are in pain all the time.
> He also had seen xray of 1st shoulder injury and said they have a Dr on staff that can fix my shoulders after my hip heals and I don't have to start all over to get in again to a different Dr. After 1st Hip is healed some he thought that I might not have as much pain in the left or if I do then we will schedule that hip as it has far less damage than the right. He was making dates out into mid March. I asked about mid February.His assistant was able to fit me in on Friday February 15th.
> ...


Keeping you in my prayers. Good you have a date scheduled. Hope there is a cancellation so you can get in sooner.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Well we made the drive south 2 hrs this a.m. It will probably take days to recover. Dr recognized us both as DH had his hip replaced 2.5 years ago.
> It was difficult to get in. Dr says it is the system not him. I laid down and he pushed down on my leg while I tried to raise. I did let out a wild scream.
> I explained that with all the stress and pain, I am nauseous most of the time. He was not surprised. I said 1hipand 2 shoulders are in pain all the time.
> He also had seen xray of 1st shoulder injury and said they have a Dr on staff that can fix my shoulders after my hip heals and I don't have to start all over to get in again to a different Dr. After 1st Hip is healed some he thought that I might not have as much pain in the left or if I do then we will schedule that hip as it has far less damage than the right. He was making dates out into mid March. I asked about mid February.His assistant was able to fit me in on Friday February 15th.
> ...


Glad you got a date scheduled for your operation. Who will be looking after your DH whilst you're in hospital?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't drink at all. . .I enjoy life too much and take small amount of medication that does not go with alcohol.
I remember in college, a father of an older student gave her a graduation party, and served champagne as she had quit college earlier to get married and now had 2 daughters almost teens, A few sips and I was feeling dizzy and not myself. I never drank after that. When the kids come and bring wine, I take 1 swallow so that I'm not offended by the smell, on everyone else. I also knew many alcoholics over the years, just my own conviction. I still go places where others drink. I go as a self proclaimed DD. I don't want my friends to drink & drive.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> Glad you got a date scheduled for your operation. Who will be looking after your DH whilst you're in hospital?


I have no clue, yet. I'm sure that God will provide if I ask around, some how. I don't know what or how but too stressed from pain to worry about or stress over details. I finished purple fingerless gloves and sent along with purple hat and mallard and white hat for DS this afternoon.It was last day & last minute to get delivered for Christmas. I sent final pictures to Kaye-Jo now working on rainbow mitts,hat & scarf for 3yr old GS.
Ready to go out to one of my quilt groups. I am supposed to bring a prompt, for others to follow when they make me a part. We exchange every other month next year and we are each making differing "bags" in alternate months, should be fun. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate and Margaret - you could make your lists on a word document. be sure to 'save as'. then if something happens all you need to do is go into your documents file. it is how I do my opening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wont have it on all day and if it isnt hot in the morning while the oven is oven all will be good. We will be outside under the pergola in the afternoon anyway I reckon. :sm24:
> 
> "Our residents etc" at where I do my volunteering aren't all old. We house at risk of homelessness over 55's basically. But a lot of the original residents are in their 70s and 80s. They are all independent units, but then we have outreach clients in the community also as we have support workers and also we do home care packages... through the my aged care system...so we have carers for those clients also.


That sounds like a great system though. :sm24: And it sounds like they are all well looked after.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Need to get a move on as I'm meeting with the Funeral directors to sort out my uncle's funeral this morning. I'll go to his house after that and start the sorting/clearing which is half done as my SIL and I cleared out all his wife's stuff after she died almost 2 years ago - and she was a hoarder! TTYL.


Good that ost was done already, so hopefully it will be a fairly easy clear out.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Waxy star flower Hoya is blooming again, this year it has 4 clusters altogether, so must like my attention. SIL would approve I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Waxy star flower Hoya is blooming again, this year it has 4 clusters altogether, so must like my attention. SIL would approve I think.


It is very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Waxy star flower Hoya is blooming again, this year it has 4 clusters altogether, so must like my attention. SIL would approve I think.


Pretty


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PEARLS GIRLS sent these to be posted, they're great. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Travel 1st class!! :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm04: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Carrot cake


YUM!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Dang it....package STILL has not arrived.


 :sm22: They need to give you the tracking number so you can see where it is, that's so frustrating, hopefully it's not just sitting in Atlanta the the distribution center.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Now I just have to figure out how I want to attach the key.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's part of why I don't drink much, but also because DD changed my metabolism when I was pregnant with her, and ever since, it quickly goes to my head.


Darned her!! :sm23: 
But yes, children can certainly change our metabolism, it's crazy how much so.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Well we made the drive south 2 hrs this a.m. It will probably take days to recover. Dr recognized us both as DH had his hip replaced 2.5 years ago.
> It was difficult to get in. Dr says it is the system not him. I laid down and he pushed down on my leg while I tried to raise. I did let out a wild scream.
> I explained that with all the stress and pain, I am nauseous most of the time. He was not surprised. I said 1hipand 2 shoulders are in pain all the time.
> He also had seen xray of 1st shoulder injury and said they have a Dr on staff that can fix my shoulders after my hip heals and I don't have to start all over to get in again to a different Dr. After 1st Hip is healed some he thought that I might not have as much pain in the left or if I do then we will schedule that hip as it has far less damage than the right. He was making dates out into mid March. I asked about mid February.His assistant was able to fit me in on Friday February 15th.
> ...


It sounds like a very productive appointment, long day but worth it to get that all set up, hopefully it will take care of the pain in the other side so that you don't have to have that hip done also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Waxy star flower Hoya is blooming again, this year it has 4 clusters altogether, so must like my attention. SIL would approve I think.


So pretty!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Woooh, caught up, I was reading like it was a marathon, thinking I needed to get to next weeks, lol, I don't know why I thought today was Friday. :sm16: 
Oh well. We did our little knit group field trip to Brown Sheep and then the Chinese restaurant, I did good, I just got a book and 2 hanks of Burly Spun to make a cowl with, Marla got 5 skeins of pretty bright yarn in different colors to make a shawl. 
I managed to mail out the Christmas presents today too, so those are on their way, I send my BFF's mom fabric panels as she's a quilter and she enjoys getting them, her daughters for some reason, don't buy her fabric for Christmas and bday and that's what she asks for. lol She never told me she would like fabric, I just know her well. lolol 
Now to knit... :sm04:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy he is very compassionate, just like his mother.


And GRANDMOTHER!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearl, glad you have surgery scheduled. Hope you can overcome nausea, there are medications that may help.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearl, love the hat and gloves. I just wound yarn to make that pattern and have made at least 6 of the hats in different colors.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearl, lovely knitting. I would never make fingerless gloves for here but really like that pattern. I have added a few patterns to my Ravelry library thinking I can just add fingers to them.
Hope you can easily get someone organized to care for your DH when you have your surgery. Is there any kind of respite service there that could take him temporarily? 

Fan, lovely flower, I’ve never seen one of those before. How tall is it?

I’ve been dragging around today , didn’t do any baking as planned but did get a haircut & the church cleaned.
I stopped in town for a jug of milk & some bread on my way home & was looking at the produce. OMG, the prices are nuts! $5 for a head of lettuce ????& their stuff doesn’t even look nice. I think I’ll be making a grocery run to Turtleford or Lloydminster before Christmas


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Semi-productive day. Made the lotion bars after a lot of grating and with help from my DD2. Could only get the beeswax in a 1# block and it doesn’t cut easily with a knife. Mentioned to my DD2 that an electric knife would have worked better and she reminded me about where hers is. But they are done; tomorrow will bag them and put in the girls gift bags. 

DD2 likes her cowl and requested one for a coworker/friend. So got that done tonight. 

Will leave Saturday for my sonâs after a stop at DD1 to give out gifts. Hopefully the weather will behave itself. 

Pearl girls, glad you had a productive day even though it was long. Healing prayers for you. 

More I wanted to comment on but have forgotten. Guess I shouldn’t have read while knitting. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

My score today, I was good, I rarely get out of there with this little. :sm04:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, lovely knitting. I would never make fingerless gloves for here but really like that pattern. I have added a few patterns to my Ravelry library thinking I can just add fingers to them.
> Hope you can easily get someone organized to care for your DH when you have your surgery. Is there any kind of respite service there that could take him temporarily?
> 
> Fan, lovely flower, I've never seen one of those before. How tall is it?
> ...


The Hoya is about 18 inches high, it grows like a vine so can get quite long over time. I got it at about 6 inches so it is going well for me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, love your hoya.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Waxy star flower Hoya is blooming again, this year it has 4 clusters altogether, so must like my attention. SIL would approve I think.


My FIL had one and it was highly perfumed and dropped honey-do all the time when in bloom. Is your's like that also?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Woooh, caught up, I was reading like it was a marathon, thinking I needed to get to next weeks, lol, I don't know why I thought today was Friday. :sm16:
> Oh well. We did our little knit group field trip to Brown Sheep and then the Chinese restaurant, I did good, I just got a book and 2 hanks of Burly Spun to make a cowl with, Marla got 5 skeins of pretty bright yarn in different colors to make a shawl.
> I managed to mail out the Christmas presents today too, so those are on their way, I send my BFF's mom fabric panels as she's a quilter and she enjoys getting them, her daughters for some reason, don't buy her fabric for Christmas and bday and that's what she asks for. lol She never told me she would like fabric, I just know her well. lolol
> Now to knit... :sm04:


I mailed the 2 hats & fingerless gloves today to CA. I got there last day, last minutes 4:28 p.m.We'll see if they arrive Monday. I just took it all to P.O., they weighed them and then told me which size package to use. Postmaster stuffed the bag and labeled etc. I paid. He is a very friendly Veteran, always letting me know how to save postage. I bought a book today as January 27th each stamp goes up 5 cents, then. :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My FIL had one and it was highly perfumed and dropped honey-do all the time when in bloom. Is your's like that also?


Yes it does have a perfume the bees like it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful flower and yard. --- sam



Fan said:


> Waxy star flower Hoya is blooming again, this year it has 4 clusters altogether, so must like my attention. SIL would approve I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, lovely knitting. I would never make fingerless gloves for here but really like that pattern. I have added a few patterns to my Ravelry library thinking I can just add fingers to them.
> Hope you can easily get someone organized to care for your DH when you have your surgery. Is there any kind of respite service there that could take him temporarily?
> 
> Fan, lovely flower, I've never seen one of those before. How tall is it?
> ...


 :sm06: That's crazy! I think I'd go farther afield too at that price.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely pearl - great knitting and choice of colors. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> PEARLS GIRLS sent these to be posted, they're great. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful flower and yard. --- sam


Thank you Sam, the garden needs a good weeding, but not doing it until my arm muscle strain settles down.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

two different sizes of yarn in the same color - what are you going to make. love the color. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> My score today, I was good, I rarely get out of there with this little. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Semi-productive day. Made the lotion bars after a lot of grating and with help from my DD2. Could only get the beeswax in a 1# block and it doesn't cut easily with a knife. Mentioned to my DD2 that an electric knife would have worked better and she reminded me about where hers is. But they are done; tomorrow will bag them and put in the girls gift bags.
> 
> ...


Great cowl, I see now that it's able to be a hat too, that's really cool!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I mailed the 2 hats & fingerless gloves today to CA. I got there last day, last minutes 4:28 p.m.We'll see if they arrive Monday. I just took it all to P.O., they weighed them and then told me which size package to use. Postmaster stuffed the bag and labeled etc. I paid. He is a very friendly Veteran, always letting me know how to save postage. I bought a book today as January 27th each stamp goes up 5 cents, then. :sm02:


Ooh, speaking of which, I need to get more stamps! I'll do that Monday or Wed. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> two different sizes of yarn in the same color - what are you going to make. love the color. --- sam


No, they're both the same, Burly Spun, I'm going to make a cowl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> PEARLS GIRLS sent these to be posted, they're great. :sm24:


Nicely done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My score today, I was good, I rarely get out of there with this little. :sm04:


I do like that purple!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Waxy star flower Hoya is blooming again, this year it has 4 clusters altogether, so must like my attention. SIL would approve I think.


Love love hoyas. Yours is spectacular. Never have seen one outside of course, but years ago I had a huge one inside around a south facing window. It was so full of blooms and the fragrance was so powerful it was actually overwhelming. I bet it's much more pleasant outside where the fragrance can dissipate a bit. Once in a while I think it might be fun to start another one. But haven't ever seen them sold anywhere. Thank you so much for the picture. Certainly brought fond memories.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> PEARLS GIRLS sent these to be posted, they're great. :sm24:


Beautiful work. Love the mitts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do like that purple!


It is a really pretty Rose Marquee, looks more Merlot to me, but that may be why it's a second. lol She had several hanks, so I can always go back for another if needed. It's so funny to think I know the owner of a global company well enough to talk to her in the grocery store and farmers market. She's such sweet lady and alway takes time to visit and when she sees us out and about stops to talk. :sm04:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, lovely knitting. I would never make fingerless gloves for here but really like that pattern. I have added a few patterns to my Ravelry library thinking I can just add fingers to them.
> Hope you can easily get someone organized to care for your DH when you have your surgery. Is there any kind of respite service there that could take him temporarily?
> 
> Fan, lovely flower, I've never seen one of those before. How tall is it?
> ...


Ouch that's expensive! Too bad you have to go so far - hopefully the roads will be good for you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Love love hoyas. Yours is spectacular. Never have seen one outside of course, but years ago I had a huge one inside around a south facing window. It was so full of blooms and the fragrance was so powerful it was actually overwhelming. I bet it's much more pleasant outside where the fragrance can dissipate a bit. Once in a while I think it might be fun to start another one. But haven't ever seen them sold anywhere. Thank you so much for the picture. Certainly brought fond memories.


Wow that is really heart warming to read Maatje. Our now deceased SIL gave it to me when she was moving house and we were helping. She had it for years but it was looking very sad, and now it is doing well outside, will need to repot it soon and make a bigger support frame.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is a really pretty Rose Marquee, looks more Merlot to me, but that may be why it's a second. lol She had several hanks, so I can always go back for another if needed. It's so funny to think I know the owner of a global company well enough to talk to her in the grocery store and farmers market. She's such sweet lady and alway takes time to visit and when she sees us out and about stops to talk. :sm04:


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well here I am.
as meeting Maryanne at 1155 this morning. Woke up at 6.30 and thought if I get moving I could get a bus to Marion before I need to pay at 7am. Managed it and as I was on the bus thought well clearly while sleeping I was going over David's suggestion as to what to add to Vicky's birthday present as I just knew exactly what I wanted todo. And then Maryanne rang-she was awake and wondered about meeting for breakfast and then doing our shopping for Christmas. Well if you come to Marion we could as I am already on my way.
So we finished our Christmas shopping other than a couple of things want to get closer to the time and was home about the time I was going to meet Maryanne as well as sorting out the rest of Vicky's birthday present and taking David's hearing aid invoice into the Health fund so we could get a partial refund (and as he had also got a payment from the insurance company we did well- I think I mentioned He lost one which fortunately was the old one that was almost ready for replacement and not the new one a while ago).
I thought I had everything I wanted for Vicky but when it arrived I had ordered one wrong thing. Unfortunately it was almost the same as Maryanne was giving her; but it looks really good so I will get plenty of use from I think. This is silicon sheets that can be used to wrap and seal as well baking sheets. Meant to get so silicone lids.
On David's hearing aids He has been wanting something to replace his old tape player that he carries around in his pocket. I kept saying use your phone with iPods they are great. He kept resisting not really listening to what I was trying to tell him about them. One day I suddenly thought He has Bluetooth on his hearing aids wonder if that would work. Well that registered with David and He loves it! And it doesn't seem to be increasing battery use greatly on either. Though as I pointed out it would take a lot of batteries to pay for iPods. So he is going to get himself some snorkling gear for Cairns for Christmas instead.

And now back to page 8 to keep skimming until I catch up to where I was yesterday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my eyes deceive me. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> No, they're both the same, Burly Spun, I'm going to make a cowl.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> my eyes deceive me. --- sam


Probably the way they were laying. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well here I am.
> as meeting Maryanne at 1155 this morning. Woke up at 6.30 and thought if I get moving I could get a bus to Marion before I need to pay at 7am. Managed it and as I was on the bus thought well clearly while sleeping I was going over David's suggestion as to what to add to Vicky's birthday present as I just knew exactly what I wanted todo. And then Maryanne rang-she was awake and wondered about meeting for breakfast and then doing our shopping for Christmas. Well if you come to Marion we could as I am already on my way.
> So we finished our Christmas shopping other than a couple of things want to get closer to the time and was home about the time I was going to meet Maryanne as well as sorting out the rest of Vicky's birthday present and taking David's hearing aid invoice into the Health fund so we could get a partial refund (and as he had also got a payment from the insurance company we did well- I think I mentioned He lost one which fortunately was the old one that was almost ready for replacement and not the new one a while ago).
> I thought I had everything I wanted for Vicky but when it arrived I had ordered one wrong thing. Unfortunately it was almost the same as Maryanne was giving her; but it looks really good so I will get plenty of use from I think. This is silicon sheets that can be used to wrap and seal as well baking sheets. Meant to get so silicone lids.
> ...


You had a really productive day. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do like that purple!


Me too, my favourite color.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I can relate somewhat Evelyn. .....What you wrote encourages me to do that.


Gwen, Thanks for saying I encouraged you. It helps to know I have impacted someone in a positive way. :sm01:

Evelyn


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:


Thank you for the explanation of your climate. For some reason I never realized you were temperate. In my mind I've always lumped you with Australia, but of course both are very different. love hearing about different parts of the world. Well, DH is snoring in his chair. Think I will make some noise and get ready for bed myself. Sleep well, or for our friends in the other part of the world, have a great day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, my favourite color.


Finished, the latest mystery sock. 
And in time for Christmas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

That done, good night, see you all tomorrow sometime.


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, the latest mystery sock.
> And in time for Christmas.


Wow--those are gorgeous!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, the latest mystery sock.
> And in time for Christmas.


They are beautiful Kaye Jo , lovely colour


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you for the explanation of your climate. For some reason I never realized you were temperate. In my mind I've always lumped you with Australia, but of course both are very different. love hearing about different parts of the world. Well, DH is snoring in his chair. Think I will make some noise and get ready for bed myself. Sleep well, or for our friends in the other part of the world, have a great day.


We are about 2,000 km or 1,200 miles away from Australia- they are very definitely Continental, although a lot of our weather heads from their shores- but with that much ocean between, and us being so long and narrow- we are very much at the mercy of winds, currents etc.
The worst of our Cyclones often form around the Solomon Islands, or that general direction- but sometimes they take a very curving path, and can hit Queensland before swerving out again towards us.

Hopefully by now you are both tucked up in bed- sound asleep!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, the latest mystery sock.
> And in time for Christmas.


Very nice- I like how the cables come to the fore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Wow--those are gorgeous!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Kaye Jo , lovely colour


Thank you, they were fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very nice- I like how the cables come to the fore.


Uses two colors, slipped stitches to bring the cables out. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Now I came in to sleep, so I'd better put my phone down. Lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Uses two colors, slipped stitches to bring the cables out. :sm24:


It is very effective!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Now I came in to sleep, so I'd better put my phone down. Lol


Maybe you are asleep by now!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Wow--those are gorgeous!


I agree and they look a very complicated pattern - well done you! (Re Kaye Jo's socks)


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Waxy star flower Hoya is blooming again, this year it has 4 clusters altogether, so must like my attention. SIL would approve I think.


Beautiful flower. I don't think I've seen anything like that here.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, the latest mystery sock.
> And in time for Christmas.


Love those socks. Great yarn and great pattern.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I love me a good cake....and yes to buttercream....though cream cheese frosting is pretty nice too! Rarely make cake as DH doesn't really care for it...and if it's around guess who eats it?


Same here-re icing as we call it and reason for not making many cakes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I never heard of it until I joined KP & I made a whole bunch of mitts for Christmas one year
> I still have a big bag of roving, even after making 4 dozen dryer balls????, I was thinking of trying a pair of better dorm boots & adding thrums to the sole, it should be like walking on a cloud, unless of course they go lumpy instead of just felt.


Alway liking to try something new I thought trying a pair for my friend would be a good way of trying thrumming and may well be the only time I try it. But keen to try most things once (well knitting related :sm02: )


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you get Carolans there? DH likes it better than Baileys but they are quite similar. I like it too but rarely drink it. He likes to put about 1/2 teaspoon in his coffee instead of cream & sugar so a bottle lasts a very low no time around here.


Sounds nice in coffee. Yes we do get Carolans- but not in the duty free shops usually. I agree that it is really nice. And when I was coming through had a special on Bailey's. I also like Amarula- a South African version. Last one I got messed up all my clean clothes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have several friends whose families emigrated during or just after the war, life wasn't easy for them.
> Several Sudetan refugee families, maybe 25, came to our small town in 1939, most were city people so clueless about gardening, farming, etc. The first winter they lived in several boxcars, I don't know how they didn't freeze to death. They are such a hard working lot, some left the area but there are several really successful farmers whose parents & grandparents came. Such a difference to the immigrants of today who really don't want to become Canadians but want all their culture moved to our country, I just don't understand it


Rather politically incorrect aren't your Bonnie?- but then so am I along with you :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad your old people had a good celebration.
> The weather would heat up for Christmas, wouldn't it?
> Having to run the A/C as well sounds like a costly day!


From Monday to Saturday we have 34, 35, 37, 41, 38, 36. (93-106 range). The longest hot stretch for the summer.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had not realised this! Good that those at risk of being homeless have somewhere to go- a number of homeless locally have been bedded down at the Manukau bus interchange (over Winter- not sure about now) the Salvation Army was making sure they at least had a good breakfast.
> The next few days here are forecast cooler and showery to wet.
> By this time last year we were into four months of hot and dry.


We were cooler here today also...about 20c and we did some nice soaking showers. It starts to heat up here again on Monday onwards for about 4 days I think this time...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> From Monday to Saturday we have 34, 35, 37, 41, 38, 36. (93-106 range). The longest hot stretch for the summer.


Oh gee I just posted that we were getting hotter next week.... then saw your post above mine..lol. Gawwd I hope our forecast is right and we dont get your 41c ! :sm12:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> We have a company called the cheesecake shop, very handy place for sweet treats. It is also an Australian company.
> The fruit on top is candied apricot, and as the guys are vegetarian they will enjoy the nuts and seeds. Santa's reindeer would too lol!


Yummo... I love the cheesecake shop. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I just watched a video yesterday that Santa uses white kangaroos to carry His sleigh down under. The Joeys ride in the sleigh. Santa takes off his heavy boots at the beach and gets a suntan. Rudolph wears cream on his nose.
> What goes on down under. . .I don't think that I want to know. I do like carrot cake and nuts & dried fruit, however. :sm24: :sm24:


LOL. Yes that is in a song too. But most of us and our children here believe the same as everyone else.. traditional santa and reindeer. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just trying to catch up. My laptop "died" yesterday. but seems to have revived today. It's been playing up quite a bit lately and I'm sure it's on it's last legs. I think I've had it over 6 years, which is pretty old in computer land. I couldn't get it to boot up yesterday but after a good nights sleep it's up and running again. Hope it keeps going until at least after Christmas. Managed to read a bit on my phone yesterday but couldn't comment.
> 
> Belated Happy Birthday Joy and your twin. I hope you had a good day.
> Jeanette, happy to hear you've got a sale. Lets hope it all goes through without any problems this time.
> ...


I'm sure they get tired sometimes and just need to be allowed a good sleep. Hopefully it's good sleep keeps it going a bit longer at least.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04:
> That would be sooo much fun!!! I agree, I don't drink a lot of it, but I do love it, I've started getting a good one at Target for $5/bottle.


Thats the price I usually pay as well- I'm sure the one from Brett and Vicky was more than that as Brett is into wine.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls so glad you have a date for your hip surgery.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I did a thingy on it for KAP a few years ago, not hard, but interesting, if I ever moved back north, I'd make a couple pairs for myself.


While you're over here you can show me how. The Moscato shouldn't be too much of a hinderance :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds like a great system though. :sm24: And it sounds like they are all well looked after.


It is pretty good. Mind you there are some who are never going to be grateful for what they do have but that is the minority thank goodness.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm with you I can drink Pino Gregio at a push, but prefer something sweeter. Recently been drinking White Zinfandel...which is not white, but rose!


Well there is pink Moscato. OK but prefer the white


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Waxy star flower Hoya is blooming again, this year it has 4 clusters altogether, so must like my attention. SIL would approve I think.


Wow that is stunning! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> PEARLS GIRLS sent these to be posted, they're great. :sm24:


Well done! They are very nice. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Go figure, yes, if they say 2nd day, they should be able to guarantee it. And you may be able to get a refund depending, if Priority no, but if Express, definitely. Priority is approximately 2 days, but Express is guaranteed so definitely file a claim, or have the company that sent it file and reimburse you.


Unless the company didn't get it out in time for 2 days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Umm, I am sure I do, I'll look for them and email the to you or post the link here, but it will probably be tomorrow sometime.
> 
> Edit:
> Actually, I can tell you, find a basic mitten pattern you like but it needs to be big because thrums take up space, and then every 3-5 stitches you are going to knit in a thin piece of roving, it should be about the same size as the yarn you are using, always pull never cut, drop your yarn, put the thrum over the needle, the pick up your yarn and knit them in together, continue on, on the next row, knit the stitch and thrum through the back loop to hold them in place, do thrums every 4th row.
> ...


I suspect that this might have to suffice rather than a personal lesson so Thanks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep you unfortunately are correct about Priority be approximate; I contacted the company and they explained it to me.
> Oh well....it is a busy time of the year. It took me 6 hours to finish the last little notebook cover. All nine are now completed.
> I'm hoping the foot arrives tomorrow but if it doesn't then I'll just not worry about about making anything else. I did start a 3rd hat (beanie) tonight. I've finished two and decided to make one using Patons Kroy Sock yarn and a size 3 circlular needle.
> Only done a couple of rows right now and it doesn't need to be completed by Christmas. In fact, I'm thinking of giving it tomy oldest grandson for his birthday in February. I talked to his mom (my oldest DD) today and she told me that last week DGS had an emergency call at the Social Security office; he's an EMT. He got there and it was his dad. DD said he told her his dad's BP was 180/120 and he was as white as a sheet. Refused to be transported to the hospital so all DGS and his partner on the ambulance could do was advise him to see his doctor. DD said DGS was so matter of fact telling her about it. I told her he was probably keeping it all inside. She agreed and thinks him telling her was part of his way of dealing with it. I just feel so bad for my grandson; his dad is such a wasted piece of cytoplasm but still is his dad and I'm sure it was and is very difficult for him. DD asked him if he thought if any of the meds his dad is on could have caused the BP and near passing out but he said no, not what his dad is taking. For those that aren't aware, my Ex-SIL has cancer of the liver and allegedly is stage 4; he also just was approved for disability, though it hasn't started yet.
> Still drinks and does drugs and makes bad choices. I pray for my dear grandchildren to be able to deal with this. Wow...didn't mean to write a book; guess it is on my mind right now a lot.


Must be hard to deal with your father no matter what your relationship with him is and how worthless He might be.- and not like you can say it's my Dad I can't look after hime like you can often in a hospital setting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: So Fan really needs a boat for her shopping?
> Golly, I hope neither of you has any issues with so much rain, ie gutters and leaky windows or anything. Nice that your monies will come in early with the holiday. :sm24:


E could help her out. Last night she emptied out her box from the IKEA blocks and sat in it-and at one stage it was a boat. Did laugh when she wanted G in with her- he wasn't keen. So she dashed off to get a chair and put it in to sit on. Brought 2 in, one in each hand but must have realized that 2 wouldn't fit as she didn't try. One box has things that are for her and not G unless she wants him to play and another has young things. Everything else is for either of them (well some things shut away that I don't get out for G yet).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> E could help her out. Last night she emptied out her box from the IKEA blocks and sat in it-and at one stage it was a boat. Did laugh when she wanted G in with her- he wasn't keen. So she dashed off to get a chair and put it in to sit on. Brought 2 in, one in each hand but must have realized that 2 wouldn't fit as she didn't try. One box has things that are for her and not G unless she wants him to play and another has young things. Everything else is for either of them (well some things shut away that I don't get out for G yet).


Oh I meant to tell you that I was in our Woolworths supermarket today in the baking aisle and they had Reese's Peanut Butter Chips (melts). They were $5 a packet. They didnt have the butterscotch ones though. They were right where the chocolate melts are..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey y'all--hectic here as we're trying to get unpacked and settled, but we are in the new house and DD has gone to her sister's in Pennsylvania. More as I can--busy few days ahead as well, as some furniture arrives tomorrow and Friday. I just wanted to update you and let you know, though I am weeks behind!


How exciting for you. Is the house good? Hope the next few days go as planned and you can be reasonably sorted by Christmas. What are you doing for Christmas?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> So sorry for DGS and everyone. Ex-SIL needs to get his gear in action or there won't be any next time. In VT they had a policy of not letting family members go on squad for relatives emergencies.
> One day while I was caregiving a young man was going way to fast on his motorcycle and was hit right in front of hospital. His sister was 1st to arrive on the scene with EMT squad. When she identified him she was immediately removed from the scene and treated at the hospital for trauma. Her brother died from his trauma.


But can't do that immediately as likely no-one else there so need to deal with the situation at first.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad David can get in to see the respiratory specialist. Enjoy having E and G helping with the tree. I hope you can get lots of photos! Special memories.


I took the phone in to take photos and then didn't to do so. G was much better at removing them than adding them!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I have been reading but not feeling too chatty the past few weeks.
> I am struggling with the holidays this year. No decorations, no gifts to give, no special meals or parties. In fact not even sure what we will eat on the day. We are blessed to just have what food we have. It is the first time in my life when I have been unable to anything for Christmas. For GK birthdays either, there were 2 this week. Thankfully they are happy with time spent together and for that I am also blessed. It is a hurdle but I will get through just fine.
> 
> Happy Birthday to all those who have celebrated recently.
> ...


Sorry you are unable to anything to celebrate Christmas this year. Hope things quickly improve for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

David had his CT scan this afternoon and got a phone from the specialist- preliminary report showed an infection (hadn't shown up on the x-ray) so now on antibiotics. Will be interesting to see what this does but it is not a one off issue.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> In our small town hospital that wouldn't work with the big families in the area & our limited staff, just one of the hazards of working where you are raised.


And nothing can be done about it in those situations either (just as with first responders of any type). Ideally family shouldn't be caring for family but sometimes nothing can be done to prevent it happening


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got caught up and need to get to bed soon.
> My thoughts are with all who need them. I sent prayers up when needed.
> ...


Hi Kathy good to see you again. Hope you enjoy your Christmas break.
The cowl looks good and practical.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you Sorlenna - don't over do - it will all get done in time. --- sam


And you'll be unpacked before me- though am getting more and more out or at least accessable- not that much is going to get done over the next couple of weeks and therefore until July at the earliest when David returns.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, trying to back track is not fun, I did that one week, I lost the whole thing I'd typed up and my computer decided to drop the whole thing.
> Great that the doctor can get David in today, it should be fun having both of them helping with the decorations, will be interesting to see if G is more helpful putting on the tree, or taking off. :sm04:


You got the taking off for G right :sm02: He was enjoying himself though.
And this week had lots going on so took a while. About 10 pages left to read and then will send it off.

Well I thought I was organized but now need to make a cake of some type tomorrow for Vicky (well really for E, she would be very upset if Mummy didn't have a birthday cake). Going there for take away of some type tomorrow late afternoon

E was telling me yesterday that they are moving to the UK next year. We will go in another plane to get there she informed me. Then later with a grin and after that a helicopter.
She was playing with a plane yesterday and she showed me the propellor and called it the 'spinning thing' and then informed me that helicopters have spinning things as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You spent a very productive day, the cowls and hat are really nice, I'll be over for mimosa's with you. :sm04:
> Sheesh, if I joined everyone that has a glass of something, I'll be well traveled and soused. :sm23:


 :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wont have it on all day and if it isnt hot in the morning while the oven is oven all will be good. We will be outside under the pergola in the afternoon anyway I reckon. :sm24:
> 
> "Our residents etc" at where I do my volunteering aren't all old. We house at risk of homelessness over 55's basically. But a lot of the original residents are in their 70s and 80s. They are all independent units, but then we have outreach clients in the community also as we have support workers and also we do home care packages... through the my aged care system...so we have carers for those clients also.


And what is your oven when it isn't oven?
A plus of solar is that we can have the airconditioner on all day and know it won't cost us anything. ANd it will be on a lot of the time from Monday by the look of things. And at least our cooking day is coolest of them all at 34 (93).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Need to get a move on as I'm meeting with the Funeral directors to sort out my uncle's funeral this morning. I'll go to his house after that and start the sorting/clearing which is half done as my SIL and I cleared out all his wife's stuff after she died almost 2 years ago - and she was a hoarder! TTYL.


Not likely to be a very nice day for you with those two things to do. Do you have to get the house cleared or is the timing up to you? Hope it wan't too bad a day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, another wet one by the look of things outside.
> Maatje , Auckland is known for being a wet city. We have a saying, it's raining, it's going to rain, or it will rain tomorrow.
> This year seems to be a very wet start to summer and hotter as well.
> Today we have our last work day for a month, I am taking this carrot cake in for the guys this morning to ease them through the day.
> They like nuts and seeds and fruit so this was ideal fir them, thanks to the cheesecake shop.


Vicky said she was happy with missed conversation then vegetables on top. Vegetables I said? So she repeated herself- happy with pavlova, cream and the opposite of vegetables on top. Ver tempted to make a carrot cake and put a carrot on top. Though I must say Pavlova does sound good- so might do that. Blueberries and cherries on top will please her kids. Cake with blueberries and cherries would seem like all her Christmases' had come at once and slightly early to E! 
Makes me think I might do a small cake for Monday and we could sing happy Birthday to Jesus.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I have an ad for easy vertigo exercises!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also like Moscato; just rarely drink anything alcoholic though I could put a dent in a bottle of Moscato. Just not suppose to drink due to the meds I take.


Well Moscato is low in alcohol so a better option for you in that case so come on over.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I can relate somewhat Evelyn. I struggle with depression this time of year. Celebrate you have your new home and all you've been able to accomplish on it this past year. As you said, you are blessed. Thank you for the information about the 5 & 10 stores; interesting indeed. Also the info about the aortic scan. I had a referral/appointment to a neurologist scheduled for the 31st and they called to cancel & reschedule it as they forgot they were not going to be open on the 31st. At the time I wasn't sure how DH would be doing so told them I'd call them back and reschedule it. Still need to do that. What you wrote encourages me to do that.


And Maryanne ahs been struggling- rang up this evening can she come now rather than tomorrow? So David went to get her so the birds could be bought as well. The budgie's cage is too big for me to get down the stairs at Maryanne's place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> We have a company called the cheesecake shop, very handy place for sweet treats. It is also an Australian company.
> The fruit on top is candied apricot, and as the guys are vegetarian they will enjoy the nuts and seeds. Santa's reindeer would too lol!


Even if you hadn't already said it was from the Cheesecake Shop I would have known. They do make lovely cakes. Enjoy your months break.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Well we made the drive south 2 hrs this a.m. It will probably take days to recover. Dr recognized us both as DH had his hip replaced 2.5 years ago.
> It was difficult to get in. Dr says it is the system not him. I laid down and he pushed down on my leg while I tried to raise. I did let out a wild scream.
> I explained that with all the stress and pain, I am nauseous most of the time. He was not surprised. I said 1hipand 2 shoulders are in pain all the time.
> He also had seen xray of 1st shoulder injury and said they have a Dr on staff that can fix my shoulders after my hip heals and I don't have to start all over to get in again to a different Dr. After 1st Hip is healed some he thought that I might not have as much pain in the left or if I do then we will schedule that hip as it has far less damage than the right. He was making dates out into mid March. I asked about mid February.His assistant was able to fit me in on Friday February 15th.
> ...


Well things are starting to move- a cancellation would be good. But would that make issues for getting DH cared for while you recuperate? What will be happening with DH during this period. You must make sure you follow instructions re what you can do and not try to care for him too soon as otherwise you could totally undo the work done


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> My cake baking skills are not up to that standard therefore need to go the commercial bakery way.
> Re the downunder way of Christmas, we all have our own ways to celebrate and being summer we head for the beach etc.


Have never been to the beach Christmas Day- and no desire to ever do so. Heat sand and salt together have no great appeal for the day to me. If it is hot I would like to have the air conditioner on to cool down!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate and Margaret - you could make your lists on a word document. be sure to 'save as'. then if something happens all you need to do is go into your documents file. it is how I do my opening.


Either I forgot to save it or it played up on me and disappeared anyway. The new one for this week has been saved.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> PEARLS GIRLS sent these to be posted, they're great. :sm24:


They are good indeed- especially like the mittens


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My score today, I was good, I rarely get out of there with this little. :sm04:


Lovely colour yarn. Can't say the picture does anything for the jumper- but despite that the jumper looks great-but could have been made to look even better I'm sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you for the explanation of your climate. For some reason I never realized you were temperate. In my mind I've always lumped you with Australia, but of course both are very different. love hearing about different parts of the world. Well, DH is snoring in his chair. Think I will make some noise and get ready for bed myself. Sleep well, or for our friends in the other part of the world, have a great day.


But lumping all our climate as the same is like expecting your climate to be the same as Texas. 
We go from tropics to cool temperate and have snow fields.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, the latest mystery sock.
> And in time for Christmas.


I like that- though think I would like two solids or semi-solids in contrasting colours. A couple of Melissas would work well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We were cooler here today also...about 20c and we did some nice soaking showers. It starts to heat up here again on Monday onwards for about 4 days I think this time...


Thought it was feeling cool- have a window open and it is only 14.8. 24 tomorrow so lovely and Sunday OK at 28.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gee I just posted that we were getting hotter next week.... then saw your post above mine..lol. Gawwd I hope our forecast is right and we dont get your 41c ! :sm12:


You can comfort yourself by thinking how much worse ours is. :sm09: And once it gets to a number of days like that can't ignore it and stay home like managed to do so far.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh I meant to tell you that I was in our Woolworths supermarket today in the baking aisle and they had Reese's Peanut Butter Chips (melts). They were $5 a packet. They didnt have the butterscotch ones though. They were right where the chocolate melts are..


Didn't get to a Woolworths so haven't had a chance to check. Coles had some Reeces things but not these.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

For some reason these last few pages went very quickly for me! So I have managed to get finished. Now to send the summary to Kate and head to bed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not likely to be a very nice day for you with those two things to do. Do you have to get the house cleared or is the timing up to you? Hope it wan't too bad a day.


No it was ok really as the woman in the funeral directors was very nice and very efficient. At the moment we have provisionally booked the cremation for 31st December and I am just waiting for the minister to get back to me to confirm that she is free then - hopefully it will all be arranged by later this afternoon. It was his own house, so there is no desperate rush to get it cleared although probably better done sooner rather than later so that it can be sold, but we'll leave it until the New Year.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, the latest mystery sock.
> And in time for Christmas.


Gorgeous socks!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are about 2,000 km or 1,200 miles away from Australia- they are very definitely Continental, although a lot of our weather heads from their shores- but with that much ocean between, and us being so long and narrow- we are very much at the mercy of winds, currents etc.
> The worst of our Cyclones often form around the Solomon Islands, or that general direction- but sometimes they take a very curving path, and can hit Queensland before swerving out again towards us.
> 
> Hopefully by now you are both tucked up in bed- sound asleep!


Thank you, I appreciate that....Funny, I thought I had a pretty good grasp on geography but I'm figuring out I don't really. I suppose I know a little more about Europe, but little about the down under countries. And now I trust you are singing the zzzzzz song.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Uses two colors, slipped stitches to bring the cables out. :sm24:


Ahhh I've heard how that makes the cables pop, never have done it though. But yes I know I've already said it, but they are lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Not such a good day today - went up to my uncle's and found that he had passed away during the night. I'm not sad for him really as latterly he had an existence not a life, and he would have hated having to be in hospital so he has been spared that. Probably have to be a post mortem as he hadn't been near a doctor for years and it was a sudden death, (although at 86 you would think it wasn't unexpected) but I suppose they have to do things correctly. Now that he's gone it means I am the eldest in my side of the family and that's a funny feeling.


I am so sorry to hear about your uncle. What an awful thing to have happen but you do point out the positives for him. Sad that you will be busy doing this during Christmas and wishes that all goes as smoothly as possible. It is a strange feeling to be the eldest on your side of the family for sure. Big Hugs and Sincerest Condolences across the miles. May the memories of his life in healthier days bring you some joy as you remember his life.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras, so glad you got a negative report. This is one of those times when we wish for negative as opposed to positive. YAY!!!!! I celebrate with you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> From Monday to Saturday we have 34, 35, 37, 41, 38, 36. (93-106 range). The longest hot stretch for the summer.


Ooohhh I hope you can keep cool! Sounds brutal. Does it cool down at night? Because we are dry desert we can be 100 during the day and 50 at night. So sleeping is rarely an issue.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I can’t believe how grown-up Luke looks. Such a good-looking young man.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> For some reason these last few pages went very quickly for me! So I have managed to get finished. Now to send the summary to Kate and head to bed.


Thank you for all your efforts. The summary ladies always go above and beyond and I appreciate all you do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, I for one say don’t worry about the summary. I would rather not have a summary than have you take up all your time recreating it. Enjoy your time with family and christmas preparation.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Unless the company didn't get it out in time for 2 days.


Exactly what I thought....I have found 2 day just means 2 days in actual transit. It's up to the sender to mail it on time. Seems to me they rarely mail it immediately. I've been very frustrated with that in the past!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, now I need to finalize my plans for Christmas meal. Got a great bone-in spiralized smoked ham. Will have baked potatoes with all the trimmings but have to decide if I will do mashed potatoes and gravy along with baked. DH doesn’t like mashed. Thinking of trying to keep it simple as I always try and cater to all the different tastes and even on a daily basis do 2 different meals. Haven’t decided dessert, so I have to get on it. Just haven’t been in the mood. Got all the presents wrapped yesterday and we have 3 birthdays between the 23rd and 29th. Yikes!!! Better get off here and get back to work.

Darowil, thank you so much for doing the summary and for Sam and Kate and others who help too. Again, don’t worry about this week. It is such a gift for all of us but quite a large amount of time invested in it, so appreciated.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate and Margaret - you could make your lists on a word document. be sure to 'save as'. then if something happens all you need to do is go into your documents file. it is how I do my opening.


I save mine as a draft e-mail as I don't think I have a facility for word documents on my Ipad and that works okay. If I did lose it it would be a simple (if laborious!) job to whizz through and collect the photos, recipes, etc - much easier than Margaret who would need to reread the whole thing! I use the week before's summary and just change the pages, etc as I go.....and I am still the sad person who is really pleased when the same page number or name turns up the next week at the same place and doesn't need changed! Little things! :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> I took the phone in to take photos and then didn't to do so. G was much better at removing them than adding them!


Ha! I bet he was! I'm excited 8 of my grands arrive today! The chaos will begin! I'm finished with all the hats, got the button on the ear warmer and the boot toppers finished as well. And one whole day early! Yay me! ???? today just a quick run through with the vacuum and duster and making the lemon curd for the pavlova. Youngest dd and husband are coming early and he's going to do a couple of pork roasts on the grill for dinner tonight. So nice he absolutely LOVES working the grill! And I'm very happy to let him do it! 
Funny, I don't know about anyone else, but I always feel a little at lose ends when I'm finished a knitting project. Maybe cause I hate wips so only have 1 going at a time. But then I'm finished and trying to think what to work on next.....need something mindless for the next few days that's for sure. Probably dishcloths.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> David had his CT scan this afternoon and got a phone from the specialist- preliminary report showed an infection (hadn't shown up on the x-ray) so now on antibiotics. Will be interesting to see what this does but it is not a one off issue.


I didn't realize he wasn't well. Respiratory? Hope the antibiotics work for him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> PEARLS GIRLS sent these to be posted, they're great. :sm24:


Those are great! Especially love the mitts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Ha! I bet he was! I'm excited 8 of my grands arrive today! The chaos will begin! I'm finished with all the hats, got the button on the ear warmer and the boot toppers finished as well. And one whole day early! Yay me! ???? today just a quick run through with the vacuum and duster and making the lemon curd for the pavlova. Youngest dd and husband are coming early and he's going to do a couple of pork roasts on the grill for dinner tonight. So nice he absolutely LOVES working the grill! And I'm very happy to let him do it!
> Funny, I don't know about anyone else, but I always feel a little at lose ends when I'm finished a knitting project. Maybe cause I hate wips so only have 1 going at a time. But then I'm finished and trying to think what to work on next.....need something mindless for the next few days that's for sure. Probably dishcloths.


I had been thinking of doing a pavlova for Christmas and then forgot. What's your recipe? Oh dear, never mind. YOur company is arriving and I think this will take too much time. I'll look one up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Darned her!! :sm23:
> But yes, children can certainly change our metabolism, it's crazy how much so.


 :sm23: That's ok. D did it to her, though she can still drink wine and beer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> I didn't realize he wasn't well. Respiratory? Hope the antibiotics work for him.


Just struck me too when you mentioned this. Darowil, Best wishes for DH and hope all works out for respiratory problems.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> You got the taking off for G right :sm02: He was enjoying himself though.
> And this week had lots going on so took a while. About 10 pages left to read and then will send it off.
> 
> Well I thought I was organized but now need to make a cake of some type tomorrow for Vicky (well really for E, she would be very upset if Mummy didn't have a birthday cake). Going there for take away of some type tomorrow late afternoon
> ...


Cute! Goodness, you will miss those rascals. So nice to have FaceTime and other avenues our parents didn't have. But not the same as having them right there. Hopefully visits over there will be forthcoming. I FaceTime with my faraway grands so at least they know who I am and can put a face and voice together.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> And what is your oven when it isn't oven?
> A plus of solar is that we can have the airconditioner on all day and know it won't cost us anything. ANd it will be on a lot of the time from Monday by the look of things. And at least our cooking day is coolest of them all at 34 (93).


So what will you be cooking?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> And Maryanne ahs been struggling- rang up this evening can she come now rather than tomorrow? So David went to get her so the birds could be bought as well. The budgie's cage is too big for me to get down the stairs at Maryanne's place.


Hope she feels better soon. Nice you are close enough to run and get her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> David had his CT scan this afternoon and got a phone from the specialist- preliminary report showed an infection (hadn't shown up on the x-ray) so now on antibiotics. Will be interesting to see what this does but it is not a one off issue.


Somehow missed this post , do hope David is ok and that the antibiotics do their job , hope he has a great early 60 th birthday celebration or should that be 59 and 10 months birthday ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, wow! Love the socks! Impressive pattern.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I mailed the 2 hats & fingerless gloves today to CA. I got there last day, last minutes 4:28 p.m.We'll see if they arrive Monday. I just took it all to P.O., they weighed them and then told me which size package to use. Postmaster stuffed the bag and labeled etc. I paid. He is a very friendly Veteran, always letting me know how to save postage. I bought a book today as January 27th each stamp goes up 5 cents, then. :sm02:


Good you had help getting your packages packed and mailed. Wish we had help like that at our P. O. If not busy, maybe at the p o where our box is, but not the local for our house.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, now I need to finalize my plans for Christmas meal. Got a great bone-in spiralized smoked ham. Will have baked potatoes with all the trimmings but have to decide if I will do mashed potatoes and gravy along with baked. DH doesn't like mashed. Thinking of trying to keep it simple as I always try and cater to all the different tastes and even on a daily basis do 2 different meals. Haven't decided dessert, so I have to get on it. Just haven't been in the mood. Got all the presents wrapped yesterday and we have 3 birthdays between the 23rd and 29th. Yikes!!! Better get off here and get back to work.
> 
> Darowil, thank you so much for doing the summary and for Sam and Kate and others who help too. Again, don't worry about this week. It is such a gift for all of us but quite a large amount of time invested in it, so appreciated.


Thanks know people who make red eye gravy with ham, but I prefer scalloped potatoes or macaroni and cheese with the smokiness of ham. Your meal sounds delicious.

We're going to be at DD since we didn't decorate very much this year. I'm making lasagna so that travels well to go in her oven. The rest are doing salads and dessert...except DGS and I are making a Christmas poke cake decorated like an "ugly sweater". That should be fun.

The house inspection is set for the 28th as our agent will be gone for a the holidays. They've asked us to leave things (not on the deal) as part of the deal. We said no unless they wanted to add more $'s. I have a feeling they're going to ask for whatever is on the inspection. Getting nervous again.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Have never been to the beach Christmas Day- and no desire to ever do so. Heat sand and salt together have no great appeal for the day to me. If it is hot I would like to have the air conditioner on to cool down!


A kindred spirit! When it's hot I'm inside.... DH on the other hand is outside no matter the temps.... well the hot temps, he's definitely not a fan of the cold.... And counts the days till summer returns.. and just realized today is our shortest day and the after this the days get longer again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> From Monday to Saturday we have 34, 35, 37, 41, 38, 36. (93-106 range). The longest hot stretch for the summer.


Last Monday- or this coming one? My commiserations in either case.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> But lumping all our climate as the same is like expecting your climate to be the same as Texas.
> We go from tropics to cool temperate and have snow fields.


Yes, you are right....and thank goodness we don't have weather like Texas. Although I've been told there's a great variation there as of course there is in Wa state. We have a mountain range cutting through and so that also divides the weather up into wet and dry.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, speaking of which, I need to get more stamps! I'll do that Monday or Wed. :sm24:


I already have almost 300 regular stamps, several books of post card stamps ( those are forever stamps, too), and almost 2 dozen global stamps. I buy ahead when I know the price will go up. Speaking of which, I need to get a get well soon card out. Would appreciate prayers for an RV friend, Pat. She was in a very bad accident last week. They had to cut her out of the car. Broken teeth, ribs, hiparm, I think. Can't remember all. Some of the teeth went through her chin. It was really bad. She has already had 2 surgeries with more to come. We met her and her DH in our RV group, but they no longer have a rig. Don't get to see them often.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We were cooler here today also...about 20c and we did some nice soaking showers. It starts to heat up here again on Monday onwards for about 4 days I think this time...


That has to have helped a bit- but it sounds like it will all evaporate again!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> No it was ok really as the woman in the funeral directors was very nice and very efficient. At the moment we have provisionally booked the cremation for 31st December and I am just waiting for the minister to get back to me to confirm that she is free then - hopefully it will all be arranged by later this afternoon. It was his own house, so there is no desperate rush to get it cleared although probably better done sooner rather than later so that it can be sold, but we'll leave it until the New Year.


Good it is progressing with minimal pain to you. Still quite a lot of work to get everything cleared out.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you for all your efforts. The summary ladies always go above and beyond and I appreciate all you do.


You say it well. Thank you from me as well......


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> I save mine as a draft e-mail as I don't think I have a facility for word documents on my Ipad and that works okay. If I did lose it it would be a simple (if laborious!) job to whizz through and collect the photos, recipes, etc - much easier than Margaret who would need to reread the whole thing! I use the week before's summary and just change the pages, etc as I go.....and I am still the sad person who is really pleased when the same page number or name turns up the next week at the same place and doesn't need changed! Little things! :sm12: :sm09:


Indeed the little things! ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, the latest mystery sock.
> And in time for Christmas.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I took the phone in to take photos and then didn't to do so. G was much better at removing them than adding them!


 :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you, I appreciate that....Funny, I thought I had a pretty good grasp on geography but I'm figuring out I don't really. I suppose I know a little more about Europe, but little about the down under countries. And now I trust you are singing the zzzzzz song.


 :sm24: Well, I was, but as always when I am expecting money to come into the bank- I woke early! 
When you start trying to get all the groups of Islands sorted, in the Pacific- that is when it gets really complex!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> David had his CT scan this afternoon and got a phone from the specialist- preliminary report showed an infection (hadn't shown up on the x-ray) so now on antibiotics. Will be interesting to see what this does but it is not a one off issue.


I'm glad he could get on the antibiotics. Does it seem to start as an allergy? Then into a cold and then respiratory infection? That's the way mine used to go, and Dr. put me on prescription allergy meds year round. It has certainly cut way back on how often I get the respiratory infections. Hope they can get it figured out so he doesn't keep getting them


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I had been thinking of doing a pavlova for Christmas and then forgot. What's your recipe? Oh dear, never mind. YOur company is arriving and I think this will take too much time. I'll look one up.


Ive been sitting here trying to remember which recipe I use. Sure I have it saved somewhere. After making all those danishes, I have a lot of leftover egg whites. So that's the reason for the pavlova. And I can make it pretty much allergy free which is always a plus over here. Making an apple pie for sure on Monday and maybe one more....seems there's always plenty of sweets so maybe just one will do. We have lots of birthdays in December as well. 7 in fact....1 at the beginning of the month, 1 yesterday, 1 today, and then 3 on the 30th and a dd on the 31 st. Everyone wants a birthday cake and should have their birthday be special but it's always so hard, I find, to get the oomph needed at this time of year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I already have almost 300 regular stamps, several books of post card stamps ( those are forever stamps, too), and almost 2 dozen global stamps. I buy ahead when I know the price will go up. Speaking of which, I need to get a get well soon card out. Would appreciate prayers for an RV friend, Pat. She was in a very bad accident last week. They had to cut her out of the car. Broken teeth, ribs, hiparm, I think. Can't remember all. Some of the teeth went through her chin. It was really bad. She has already had 2 surgeries with more to come. We met her and her DH in our RV group, but they no longer have a rig. Don't get to see them often.


Prayers for your friend.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks know people who make red eye gravy with ham, but I prefer scalloped potatoes or macaroni and cheese with the smokiness of ham. Your meal sounds delicious.
> 
> We're going to be at DD since we didn't decorate very much this year. I'm making lasagna so that travels well to go in her oven. The rest are doing salads and dessert...except DGS and I are making a Christmas poke cake decorated like an "ugly sweater". That should be fun.
> 
> The house inspection is set for the 28th as our agent will be gone for a the holidays. They've asked us to leave things (not on the deal) as part of the deal. We said no unless they wanted to add more $'s. I have a feeling they're going to ask for whatever is on the inspection. Getting nervous again.


Goodness, I certainly hope not! Fingers crossed this deal goes through without a hitch.....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And Maryanne ahs been struggling- rang up this evening can she come now rather than tomorrow? So David went to get her so the birds could be bought as well. The budgie's cage is too big for me to get down the stairs at Maryanne's place.


Sending good thoughts for Maryanne.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I already have almost 300 regular stamps, several books of post card stamps ( those are forever stamps, too), and almost 2 dozen global stamps. I buy ahead when I know the price will go up. Speaking of which, I need to get a get well soon card out. Would appreciate prayers for an RV friend, Pat. She was in a very bad accident last week. They had to cut her out of the car. Broken teeth, ribs, hiparm, I think. Can't remember all. Some of the teeth went through her chin. It was really bad. She has already had 2 surgeries with more to come. We met her and her DH in our RV group, but they no longer have a rig. Don't get to see them often.


Sounds horrific! That poor woman. So I'm gathering stamps are going up again? Hadn't heard that. Are the international ones going up as well?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Best wishes for Maryanne.

KayeJo: the socks are fabulous.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I had been thinking of doing a pavlova for Christmas and then forgot. Whatâs your recipe? Oh dear, never mind. YOur company is arriving and I think this will take too much time. Iâll look one up.


Here's mine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers for your friend.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sounds horrific! That poor woman. So I'm gathering stamps are going up again? Hadn't heard that. Are the international ones going up as well?


From what I understand, she is lucky to be alive. Yes stamps are going up in January. Not sure of the date. Regular stamps are going up 5 cents. I'm not sure if all are going up the same amount. Global are currently$1.15 each. Don't know how much, but if I understood correctly they are also going up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I already have almost 300 regular stamps, several books of post card stamps ( those are forever stamps, too), and almost 2 dozen global stamps. I buy ahead when I know the price will go up. Speaking of which, I need to get a get well soon card out. Would appreciate prayers for an RV friend, Pat. She was in a very bad accident last week. They had to cut her out of the car. Broken teeth, ribs, hiparm, I think. Can't remember all. Some of the teeth went through her chin. It was really bad. She has already had 2 surgeries with more to come. We met her and her DH in our RV group, but they no longer have a rig. Don't get to see them often.


That sounds very painful indeed for your friend Tami , do hope she makes a full recovery ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thought today would be a good day to try and sort out whats going on with washing machine , turned it on and touch wood its going perfectly , maybe I shouldnt say anything till the darn thing has actually gone through a full cycle , just need to keep my fingers crossed ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Here's mine.


That looks easy enough to do but my recipe is even easier get someone else (niece)to make one ????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That looks easy enough to do but my recipe is even easier get someone else (niece)to make one ????


Or buy the ready made meringues and just fill with fruit and cream.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Or buy the ready made meringues and just fill with fruit and cream.


We say the meringues at Burroughs Market bear where brother lived when he was refurbishing the bag return center at Gatwick airport. I'dn very seen them that large and had no idea how they were to be used. Shortly after that, Purple Fi posted a photo of one she had made. It's been on my to try someday ever since. I doubt the large meringues are available here. Extra egg whites are used for divinity or traditional lemon meringue pie. Sure sounds good though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Or buy the ready made meringues and just fill with fruit and cream.


True , although if Niece hadnt offered to make one I was going to get one from Icelands , the knitting group I go to had one at the christmas dinner and I have to say for a shop bought one it was delicious ,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is very effective!


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/get-along-sock-mkal

She did a wonderful job of writing the pattern. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe you are asleep by now!


I'm awake now. :sm04: 
Dressed and ready to hit the road, hopefully D's check will be ready early so we can make a run through Ft. Collins today too, I want to hit whole foods for some sausages, they do a blueberry sausage that's really good and David likes it, not expensive either, for just 1 pound.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> True , although if Niece hadnt offered to make one I was going to get one from Icelands , the knitting group I go to had one at the christmas dinner and I have to say for a shop bought one it was delicious ,


Saw the pic of your Christmas socks over on main. Rarely go there but was bored this morning so checked out the pictures. They are simply stunning! You really have amazing talent.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I agree and they look a very complicated pattern - well done you! (Re Kaye Jo's socks)


 :sm04: 
Thank you, I just had to remember to switch colors every row, I did get halfway through a row a few times and realize I was supposed to be using the other yarn. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love those socks. Great yarn and great pattern.


Thank you. I used Opal for the multi colored yarn and Cascade for the solid orange. The multi doesn't have any orange in it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/get-along-sock-mkal
> 
> She did a wonderful job of writing the pattern. :sm24:


That is high praise. Thanks for sharing he link.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm awake now. :sm04:
> Dressed and ready to hit the road, hopefully D's check will be ready early so we can make a run through Ft. Collins today too, I want to hit whole foods for some sausages, they do a blueberry sausage that's really good and David likes it, not expensive either, for just 1 pound.


I'm intrigued. I found a new Whole Foods so may check it out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, the latest mystery sock.
> And in time for Christmas.


Very nice! Looks complicated


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Uses two colors, slipped stitches to bring the cables out. :sm24:


????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Same here-re icing as we call it and reason for not making many cakes.


We call it icing too


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks know people who make red eye gravy with ham, but I prefer scalloped potatoes or macaroni and cheese with the smokiness of ham. Your meal sounds delicious.
> 
> We're going to be at DD since we didn't decorate very much this year. I'm making lasagna so that travels well to go in her oven. The rest are doing salads and dessert...except DGS and I are making a Christmas poke cake decorated like an "ugly sweater". That should be fun.
> 
> The house inspection is set for the 28th as our agent will be gone for a the holidays. They've asked us to leave things (not on the deal) as part of the deal. We said no unless they wanted to add more $'s. I have a feeling they're going to ask for whatever is on the inspection. Getting nervous again.


We are having Lasagne on Christmas Eve too. It's become a tradition to have that every year. Even if we're not at my house I have to take it with me!

Hope the inspection goes well on 28th. Why is it there are always people who want more without paying for it? Stick to your guns (I know, easier said than done)!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds nice in coffee. Yes we do get Carolans- but not in the duty free shops usually. I agree that it is really nice. And when I was coming through had a special on Bailey's. I also like Amarula- a South African version. Last one I got messed up all my clean clothes.


Oh, no, that's always my fear,when I buy something like that in my travels.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Rather politically incorrect aren't your Bonnie?- but then so am I along with you :sm02:


I'm afraid so, as are most of the people in my part of the country.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I already have almost 300 regular stamps, several books of post card stamps ( those are forever stamps, too), and almost 2 dozen global stamps. I buy ahead when I know the price will go up. Speaking of which, I need to get a get well soon card out. Would appreciate prayers for an RV friend, Pat. She was in a very bad accident last week. They had to cut her out of the car. Broken teeth, ribs, hiparm, I think. Can't remember all. Some of the teeth went through her chin. It was really bad. She has already had 2 surgeries with more to come. We met her and her DH in our RV group, but they no longer have a rig. Don't get to see them often.


Nasty accident for your friend and nasty injuries, though hopefully nothing life threatening. She's not going to have a very comfortable Christmas that's for sure. I hope she makes as speedy a recovery as possible.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great gloves and hat Pearls Girls


Poledra65 said:


> PEARLS GIRLS sent these to be posted, they're great. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> E could help her out. Last night she emptied out her box from the IKEA blocks and sat in it-and at one stage it was a boat. Did laugh when she wanted G in with her- he wasn't keen. So she dashed off to get a chair and put it in to sit on. Brought 2 in, one in each hand but must have realized that 2 wouldn't fit as she didn't try. One box has things that are for her and not G unless she wants him to play and another has young things. Everything else is for either of them (well some things shut away that I don't get out for G yet).


My GKs used to use boxes or my clothes basket for a boat. The clothes basket is bigger so could fit a little chair & my little folding step stool. I even got them a set of magnetic fishing rods. They spent hours playing with that. GD still does occasionally


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Supposedly is out for delivery as I write. We shall see!


Poledra65 said:


> :sm22: They need to give you the tracking number so you can see where it is, that's so frustrating, hopefully it's not just sitting in Atlanta the the distribution center.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh I meant to tell you that I was in our Woolworths supermarket today in the baking aisle and they had Reese's Peanut Butter Chips (melts). They were $5 a packet. They didnt have the butterscotch ones though. They were right where the chocolate melts are..


You could use PB chips for sure instead of the butterscotch. My friend makes them with 1.5 cups of each chocolate, PB & BS


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My GKs used to use boxes or my clothes basket for a boat. The clothes basket is bigger so could fit a little chair & my little folding step stool. I even got them a set of magnetic fishing rods. They spent hours playing with that. GD still does occasionally


Our kids did too. That basket was a race car, horse, semi truck, etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you Joy.....do have a terrible temper when riled sufficiently...LOL


sassafras123 said:


> And GRANDMOTHER!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> David had his CT scan this afternoon and got a phone from the specialist- preliminary report showed an infection (hadn't shown up on the x-ray) so now on antibiotics. Will be interesting to see what this does but it is not a one off issue.


I hope the antibiotics clear the problem


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute 3 way cowl/hat....


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Semi-productive day. Made the lotion bars after a lot of grating and with help from my DD2. Could only get the beeswax in a 1# block and it doesn't cut easily with a knife. Mentioned to my DD2 that an electric knife would have worked better and she reminded me about where hers is. But they are done; tomorrow will bag them and put in the girls gift bags.
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thought today would be a good day to try and sort out whats going on with washing machine , turned it on and touch wood its going perfectly , maybe I shouldnt say anything till the darn thing has actually gone through a full cycle , just need to keep my fingers crossed ????


Think that could be Murphy's Law!! Hope it goes through the full cycle without problem.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have never been to the beach Christmas Day- and no desire to ever do so. Heat sand and salt together have no great appeal for the day to me. If it is hot I would like to have the air conditioner on to cool down!


Me either,????but DH has, he went to sit on the ice & fish????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are fantastic....my new favorite of your knitting!
One of these days I'll get back to knitting a pair of socks again.


Poledra65 said:


> Finished, the latest mystery sock.
> And in time for Christmas.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, that's always my fear,when I buy something like that in my travels.


I always wrap any bottles in my suitcase in a polythene bag.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> No it was ok really as the woman in the funeral directors was very nice and very efficient. At the moment we have provisionally booked the cremation for 31st December and I am just waiting for the minister to get back to me to confirm that she is free then - hopefully it will all be arranged by later this afternoon. It was his own house, so there is no desperate rush to get it cleared although probably better done sooner rather than later so that it can be sold, but we'll leave it until the New Year.


Good things seems to be falling into place & nice you don't have to rush with the house although I can see you wanting it over & done with


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

On my way!


darowil said:


> Well Moscato is low in alcohol so a better option for you in that case so come on over.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Saw the pic of your Christmas socks over on main. Rarely go there but was bored this morning so checked out the pictures. They are simply stunning! You really have amazing talent.


Thank you very much


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, that's always my fear,when I buy something like that in my travels.


We have a funny story regarding taking liquids on a flight. A bil and sil were visiting in Canada and wanted to take some Rogers golden syrup back to California. So they bought some and packed it into their suitcase. Get to their destination and there are cries of dismay from other passengers collecting their luggage. Many of the suitcases had a sticky substance on them, some worse than others, bil and sil immediately figured out what it was and sheepishly gathered their own luggage and slinked off. Turns out the syrup had somehow or other seeped out of the container and somehow how leaked out of their suitcase and then gone everywhere. Surprisingly not a drop was on or in their suitcase. To this day we haven't figured that one out. Consequently though I wrap all liquids in a ziplock and then another bag. It's made me paranoid! ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Think that could be Murphy's Law!! Hope it goes through the full cycle without problem.


Nope spoke too soon , the heating came on and the washing machine went off, dont ask not that I think its connected but you never know , problem is the darn thing wont even let me open the door this time to get the washing out ,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so correct. DH just brought in the mail and even though my USPS notification said it was out for delivery...didn't get the package yet again! Just glad I finished what was needed to be done without the missing foot. Gee wilikers!


Maatje said:


> Exactly what I thought....I have found 2 day just means 2 days in actual transit. It's up to the sender to mail it on time. Seems to me they rarely mail it immediately. I've been very frustrated with that in the past!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, now I need to finalize my plans for Christmas meal. Got a great bone-in spiralized smoked ham. Will have baked potatoes with all the trimmings but have to decide if I will do mashed potatoes and gravy along with baked. DH doesn't like mashed. Thinking of trying to keep it simple as I always try and cater to all the different tastes and even on a daily basis do 2 different meals. Haven't decided dessert, so I have to get on it. Just haven't been in the mood. Got all the presents wrapped yesterday and we have 3 birthdays between the 23rd and 29th. Yikes!!! Better get off here and get back to work.
> 
> Darowil, thank you so much for doing the summary and for Sam and Kate and others who help too. Again, don't worry about this week. It is such a gift for all of us but quite a large amount of time invested in it, so appreciated.


I was looking at those spiralized hams in Costco. If they are already cut, doesn't the meat dry out? I bought a little ham in Costco when we were in Saskatoon, it was called a Master Carve ham, it was like a slab of ham cut off one of the big hams & was really good. I cut it in 1/2 & cooked it for my company on Sunday with cabbage rolls. DH doesn't like those other hams & a big leg ham has so much meat you need a huge crowd to eat it all & we don't like to freeze it. I will sure look for these in future.
Wow! All those birthdays thrown into the mix makes for a lot of shopping at this time of year. Mom was the only one close to Christmas in our family, on the 23rd, I always had trouble thinking of things to buy.
Hope you have a great Christmas


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do you know if "cornflour" is what we in USA call cornstarch?


KateB said:


> Here's mine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will check back in later; got to get everything together for Knitting group celebration. TTYL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Nope spoke too soon , the heating came on and the washing machine went off, dont ask not that I think its connected but you never know , problem is the darn thing wont even let me open the door this time to get the washing out ,


Oh dear! :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Do you know if "cornflour" is what we in USA call cornstarch?


Yes, it is Gwen.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Semi-productive day. Made the lotion bars after a lot of grating and with help from my DD2. Could only get the beeswax in a 1# block and it doesn't cut easily with a knife. Mentioned to my DD2 that an electric knife would have worked better and she reminded me about where hers is. But they are done; tomorrow will bag them and put in the girls gift bags.
> 
> ...


what did you use for molds and where can I get them?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> The Hoya is about 18 inches high, it grows like a vine so can get quite long over time. I got it at about 6 inches so it is going well for me.


My DFIL had it as an inside plant. . .perfume drove us out of the room.
It dripped honey-do all over the floor & furniture near it. It was like spits of honey everywhere. . .Wax Plant was a very interesting plant.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> lovely pearl - great knitting and choice of colors. --- sam


Thank you.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, speaking of which, I need to get more stamps! I'll do that Monday or Wed. :sm24:


you'll save $10 on a roll. . . buy forever stamps. . . a real bargain if you send snail mail. :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Cute! Goodness, you will miss those rascals. So nice to have FaceTime and other avenues our parents didn't have. But not the same as having them right there. Hopefully visits over there will be forthcoming. I FaceTime with my faraway grands so at least they know who I am and can put a face and voice together.


Yes, technology sure helps keep in touch. When we moved here people didn't even phone unless someone died as it was so expensive. I don't know how people managed


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks know people who make red eye gravy with ham, but I prefer scalloped potatoes or macaroni and cheese with the smokiness of ham. Your meal sounds delicious.
> 
> We're going to be at DD since we didn't decorate very much this year. I'm making lasagna so that travels well to go in her oven. The rest are doing salads and dessert...except DGS and I are making a Christmas poke cake decorated like an "ugly sweater". That should be fun.
> 
> The house inspection is set for the 28th as our agent will be gone for a the holidays. They've asked us to leave things (not on the deal) as part of the deal. We said no unless they wanted to add more $'s. I have a feeling they're going to ask for whatever is on the inspection. Getting nervous again.


Oh, no, this sale is going to drive you to drink????. Are there lots of houses for sale just now, that makes buyers think they can be so demanding?

Have a great celebration with your family. You & GS will have a great time decorating the cake. He's sure going to miss you when you move


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nicely done.


Thank you.
I called DS to make sure I had right zip code and mentioned that I was sending.
He asked "hat or fingerless gloves?" My response was "yes". He asked again with same answer from me. Then I said that there was a hat for him, a hat for her and fingerless gloves for her to match her hat. He was extra excited. . . that I had done both. She couldn't find gloves that I made for her a couple of years ago. She felt bad told him but, didn't want me to think she was careless, so didn't say anything to me. . . things happen. When and if she finds them she might have 2 sets.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A kindred spirit! When it's hot I'm inside.... DH on the other hand is outside no matter the temps.... well the hot temps, he's definitely not a fan of the cold.... And counts the days till summer returns.. and just realized today is our shortest day and the after this the days get longer again.


Thank goodness the days will start to get longer, it was almost 10am before it was bright enough to see how hard it was snowing this morning????I just heard on the radio that the highway to Lloydminster is a skating rink from the freezing rain????I'm glad I'm staying put today


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Beautiful work. Love the mitts.


Thank you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I already have almost 300 regular stamps, several books of post card stamps ( those are forever stamps, too), and almost 2 dozen global stamps. I buy ahead when I know the price will go up. Speaking of which, I need to get a get well soon card out. Would appreciate prayers for an RV friend, Pat. She was in a very bad accident last week. They had to cut her out of the car. Broken teeth, ribs, hiparm, I think. Can't remember all. Some of the teeth went through her chin. It was really bad. She has already had 2 surgeries with more to come. We met her and her DH in our RV group, but they no longer have a rig. Don't get to see them often.


Poor woman, I hope she will be on the mend soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here's mine.


I've saved that, thank you. I've never tried it but been meaning too with all the talk of it here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought today would be a good day to try and sort out whats going on with washing machine , turned it on and touch wood its going perfectly , maybe I shouldnt say anything till the darn thing has actually gone through a full cycle , just need to keep my fingers crossed ????


????????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, my favourite color.


I have always liked purple. . . I weighed the leftover yarn and have enough to make a purple hat for me like DS#2s girlfriend & also purple fingerless mitts for me, I will wait until after I finish all the Christmas stuff. I'll have plenty of time to do it while waiting for my surgery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/get-along-sock-mkal
> 
> She did a wonderful job of writing the pattern. :sm24:


 :sm24: I have added this to my ever expanding Ravelry Library! Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm awake now. :sm04:
> Dressed and ready to hit the road, hopefully D's check will be ready early so we can make a run through Ft. Collins today too, I want to hit whole foods for some sausages, they do a blueberry sausage that's really good and David likes it, not expensive either, for just 1 pound.


 :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, they were fun.


I guess I am getting tired of socks 1 set to finish and about 6 to make (6 or more pairs)
Now working on Mittens for GS #3.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you.
> I called DS to make sure I had right zip code and mentioned that I was sending.
> He asked "hat or fingerless gloves?" My response was "yes". He asked again with same answer from me. Then I said that there was a hat for him, a hat for her and fingerless gloves for her to match her hat. He was extra excited. . . that I had done both. She couldn't find gloves that I made for her a couple of years ago. She felt bad told him but, didn't want me to think she was careless, so didn't say anything to me. . . things happen. When and if she finds them she might have 2 sets.


 :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are about 2,000 km or 1,200 miles away from Australia- they are very definitely Continental, although a lot of our weather heads from their shores- but with that much ocean between, and us being so long and narrow- we are very much at the mercy of winds, currents etc.
> The worst of our Cyclones often form around the Solomon Islands, or that general direction- but sometimes they take a very curving path, and can hit Queensland before swerving out again towards us.
> 
> Hopefully by now you are both tucked up in bed- sound asleep!


Thanks for sharing more information on your homeland. I was lumping Australia with New Zealand also.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> Love those socks. Great yarn and great pattern.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thanks for sharing more information on your homeland. I was lumping Australia with New Zealand also.


I have heard people in the US who obviously thought the Sydney Harbour Bridge connected Australia and New Zealand, mind you there is an offering on YouTube where a map of the world is put up in the street somewhere in the US, without any names, people are asked to name the countries. Most could not find even the United States. Took a boy of about nine years old to answer correctly.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Well things are starting to move- a cancellation would be good. But would that make issues for getting DH cared for while you recuperate? What will be happening with DH during this period. You must make sure you follow instructions re what you can do and not try to care for him too soon as otherwise you could totally undo the work done


I know the pastors wife will put us on meal train for food prep. I will announce and expect God and my Christian brothers and sisters to step up to the bases until we are thru. I can't count on DD etc as she is expecting at the same time.I hope that they do have a cancelation, I'll take it. solid pain in R hip for 3 weeks now.
Very difficult for me. so count on God to provide for my needs. I have always been on the giving end of things, not needing much help or receiving help. I haven't turned any down, it is just everyone thinks that I can do any and everything. Not any more.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Saw the pic of your Christmas socks over on main. Rarely go there but was bored this morning so checked out the pictures. They are simply stunning! You really have amazing talent.


I usually check out the pictures & links to free patterns daily if I have time. I will have to search out the socks, I haven't got that far this morning, you guys have been so chatty ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm intrigued. I found a new Whole Foods so may check it out.


I can't imagine sausages with blueberries. I've never seen anything like that here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We have a funny story regarding taking liquids on a flight. A bil and sil were visiting in Canada and wanted to take some Rogers golden syrup back to California. So they bought some and packed it into their suitcase. Get to their destination and there are cries of dismay from other passengers collecting their luggage. Many of the suitcases had a sticky substance on them, some worse than others, bil and sil immediately figured out what it was and sheepishly gathered their own luggage and slinked off. Turns out the syrup had somehow or other seeped out of the container and somehow how leaked out of their suitcase and then gone everywhere. Surprisingly not a drop was on or in their suitcase. To this day we haven't figured that one out. Consequently though I wrap all liquids in a ziplock and then another bag. It's made me paranoid! ????


OMG, that would make a terrible mess. Rogers syrup is just like glue when it gets on anything but so good on pancakes & waffles, I like it better than maple syrup. DH eats lots of it with bread & butter


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nope spoke too soon , the heating came on and the washing machine went off, dont ask not that I think its connected but you never know , problem is the darn thing wont even let me open the door this time to get the washing out ,


Oh, no. If you unplug it, will it reset & at least let you open the door?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Do you know if "cornflour" is what we in USA call cornstarch?


Yes, same thing. I looked it up a while back when I saw it in another recipe
Edit, I see I should have read farther as Angela answered you.????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no. If you unplug it, will it reset & at least let you open the door?


Or could you set it to drain programme and then it may let you open it although watch out as everything will be very wet.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Goodness, I certainly hope not! Fingers crossed this deal goes through without a hitch.....


What is Red Gravy for Ham??? Never had ham fixed with gravy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I finally caught up.
I got my Drumstick cake made this morning, I made 1.5 times the recipe & have a big one for Christmas Day & a smaller for spare. It’s so good & the family love it.
I still have about 4” left on the last sock so all my gifts would be done. Thinking I need a little pressure added so I might try to do another messy bun hat if time, they are pretty quick.
GKs are coming this evening. I’m not sure if GS has hockey tomorrow but hope not. I would think some of the families would be travelling for Christmas so shirley not but the coach they have this year seems fanatical about getting in all the games they can. I think he’s having dreams of one of his boys making the NHL????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is Red Gravy for Ham??? Never had ham fixed with gravy.


Me either


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great gloves and hat Pearls Girls


Thank you.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Nope spoke too soon , the heating came on and the washing machine went off, dont ask not that I think its connected but you never know , problem is the darn thing wont even let me open the door this time to get the washing out ,


It is called an overload. . . too much draw on the one line. Either works well by itself but when appliance cycles, everything stops. It is an electrical problem not an appliance issue.
I have same problem where I can't use microwave and toaster at same time. Lots of appliances cycle on & off.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Or buy the ready made meringues and just fill with fruit and cream.


Oh no, not those crunchy exploding meringues!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning folks, here we are on a wet Saturday morning. 
KayeJo your socks are outstanding, love the pattern very much. I really want to learn how to make socks after seeing those.
Kate, so pleased you have finalised your uncles funeral, such a sad task but even harder at Christmas time, hugs.
Margaret Darowil, We don’t go to the beach usually, but I know many Kiwis who do on Christmas Day. The children love playing in the water etc especially if it is a hot day.
Sugar sugar, wow those are hot temps for the week of Christmas, we have been over there at Christmas and experienced it ourselves in the past whew


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Assistant minister has just phoned so we are all systems go for 31st, and would you believe she turned out to be one of my ex pupils from before I left to have my boys!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> I always wrap any bottles in my suitcase in a polythene bag.


Ah...I thought she meant she had slittered it down herself when drinking! (Not sure if slittered's a word you know? Means to dribble down your front. I always have a towel or something around my neck when I eat at home because I am a self-confessed slitter!) :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nope spoke too soon , the heating came on and the washing machine went off, dont ask not that I think its connected but you never know , problem is the darn thing wont even let me open the door this time to get the washing out ,


Can you get at the drain hose at the back? If so you should be able to lower it and let the water drain out - the door won't open if there's water in the drum, or at least above the level of the door opening. I had to do this once with my old machine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only up to page 27 and in a little while, Sam will be starting a new week. I don't know where the time has gone and I'm so far behind. Forgive me for not commenting much. I will try to get back on before Sam starts again.

I want to thank all of you who sent me cards. My best wishes to all of you for a very Merry Christmas and a happy and healthy New Year.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Do you know if "cornflour" is what we in USA call cornstarch?


I believe it is.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Iâve saved that, thank you. I've never tried it but been meaning too with all the talk of it here


It's really easy (I wouldn't be making it if it wasn't!) - the only thing I have problems with is that it sticks to the tin/baking paper/GREASED baking paper .... no matter what I've tried, it sticks! However the cream on top covers a multitude of sins! It makes a lovely chewy meringue not the sugary, hard exploding kind! I made it into a Christmas wreath last year which looked very impressive even if I do say so myself!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Waxy star flower Hoya is blooming again, this year it has 4 clusters altogether, so must like my attention. SIL would approve I think.


Fan these are stunning.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Fan these are stunning.


Thank you Lynette, am glad it is outside and not dripping honey dew everywhere. The flower feels slightly furry to touch but looks like wax.
One of nature's very interesting unusual flowers. The scent is quite sweet too so attracts the bees and butterflies.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, this sale is going to drive you to drink????. Are there lots of houses for sale just now, that makes buyers think they can be so demanding?
> 
> Have a great celebration with your family. You & GS will have a great time decorating the cake. He's sure going to miss you when you move


When My daughter and SIL bought a house last year. From offer to buy and sale. the dishwasher broke & seller replaced w/mismatched dishwasher and then microwave quit and they did the same.
When DD sold their house they were asked to leave furniture, newly married couple and could only buy house not furnish. She agreed and left furnishings and appliances. She had never thought of something
So when she bought the new house with mismatched appliances, at the end,she asked if they could leave washer & dryer and large sectional sofa in the basement. That way she would not have to go to laundromat
Their reason for selling was to downsize as kids had grown and mostly left. They probably would be happier with new washer & dryer, and no space for sectional.
They made a decent profit. Paid under $100,000 for new spec house and sold for 3 times that much after living there 10 years. They were supposed to leave the house clean. My daughter said from the looks of things, they had never cleaned the 10 years that they lived there and just packed and left.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thank goodness the days will start to get longer, it was almost 10am before it was bright enough to see how hard it was snowing this morning????I just heard on the radio that the highway to Lloydminster is a skating rink from the freezing rain????I'm glad I'm staying put today


The change of solstice is supposed to make days longer. There has been nothing but dark & rain all day, so won't be able to tell that it really is getting lighter. Everything is in question. It has looked like Dusk all day long.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Or could you set it to drain programme and then it may let you open it although watch out as everything will be very wet.


Stupid thing won't let me do anything , Ive taken a time out and about to go round 2 with it , need sons uniforms out of it so i can get them ready for the weekend


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Assistant minister has just phoned so we are all systems go for 31st, and would you believe she turned out to be one of my ex pupils from before I left to have my boys!


Sometimes it can be such a small world- but it is the sort of thing that happens more frequently here- with our much smaller population!
Glad that all is falling into place for you.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Turn off refrigerator for short time. Then reset circuit breaker, then finish laundry and turn refrigerator back on.
We had this problem in the parsonage. Electrician in Church came and told me the dryer had worn out and didn't work. I bought a new dryer to replace and it wouldn't even work. They had to have some electrician come in and rewire some. The old line could not take two cycling appliances at the same time. It had worked OK for years, they just happened to have cycles synchronize and it didn't work. Have it checked out or check it out yourself if you feel comfortable. I hope that this is similar as it was simple.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The change of solstice is supposed to make days longer. There has been nothing but dark & rain all day, so won't be able to tell that it really is getting lighter. Everything is in question. It has looked like Dusk all day long.


You have to allow time for the lengthening/shortening to become perceptible. It takes at least a month for that to happen, in my reckoning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Stupid thing won't let me do anything , Ive taken a time out and about to go round 2 with it , need sons uniforms out of it so i can get them ready for the weekend


How very, very frustrating.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Stupid thing won't let me do anything , Ive taken a time out and about to go round 2 with it , need sons uniforms out of it so i can get them ready for the weekend


If you don't have a manual handy go online and do a Google search for your washing machine as I'm sure there is a little trapdoor at the bottom of my Miele washing machine for that very reason so you are able to drain the water.

Good Luck, so annoying.....


----------



## nmoll (May 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's really easy (I wouldn't be making it if it wasn't!) - the only thing I have problems with is that it sticks to the tin/baking paper/GREASED baking paper .... no matter what I've tried, it sticks! However the cream on top covers a multitude of sins! It makes a lovely chewy meringue not the sugary, hard exploding kind! I made it into a Christmas wreath last year which looked very impressive even if I do say so myself!


How festive.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds very painful indeed for your friend Tami , do hope she makes a full recovery ????


Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought today would be a good day to try and sort out whats going on with washing machine , turned it on and touch wood its going perfectly , maybe I shouldnt say anything till the darn thing has actually gone through a full cycle , just need to keep my fingers crossed ????


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We call it icing too


Can be called both icing and frosting here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Nasty accident for your friend and nasty injuries, though hopefully nothing life threatening. She's not going to have a very comfortable Christmas that's for sure. I hope she makes as speedy a recovery as possible.


Thank you. I am sure she will still be in the hospital for Christmas.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nope spoke too soon , the heating came on and the washing machine went off, dont ask not that I think its connected but you never know , problem is the darn thing wont even let me open the door this time to get the washing out ,


Oh no. It does sound like it's connected, though it shouldn't be. Here it would be 2 different circuits. The boiler should be a higher voltage than the washer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was looking at those spiralized hams in Costco. If they are already cut, doesn't the meat dry out? I bought a little ham in Costco when we were in Saskatoon, it was called a Master Carve ham, it was like a slab of ham cut off one of the big hams & was really good. I cut it in 1/2 & cooked it for my company on Sunday with cabbage rolls. DH doesn't like those other hams & a big leg ham has so much meat you need a huge crowd to eat it all & we don't like to freeze it. I will sure look for these in future.
> Wow! All those birthdays thrown into the mix makes for a lot of shopping at this time of year. Mom was the only one close to Christmas in our family, on the 23rd, I always had trouble thinking of things to buy.
> Hope you have a great Christmas


The spiral cut hams do not dry out. Instructions are to put the cut side down for the half ham to bake. If you want to put a glaze on, you do it at the end and turn it on it's side before glazing. It's the only way I buy a ham now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Poor woman, I hope she will be on the mend soon


Thanks


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can be called both icing and frosting here.


Icing to me is a thin smooth layer whereas frosting is thicker like buttercream.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh no. It does sound like it's connected, though it shouldn't be. Here it would be 2 different circuits. The boiler should be a higher voltage than the washer.


No nothing to do with boiler , the lights come on but there is definitely no one home , so think it will have to be a new washing machine


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ah...I thought she meant she had slittered it down herself when drinking! (Not sure if slittered's a word you know? Means to dribble down your front. I always have a towel or something around my neck when I eat at home because I am a self-confessed slitter!) :sm12: :sm09:


I had never heard the term slitter, though it just came up in my auto selection. Thanks for the explanation. I have the same problem!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nmoll said:


> How festive.


Welcome to our tea table! Hope you will join us often. Merry Christmas!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Icing to me is a thin smooth layer whereas frosting is thicker like buttercream.


Our family has always used the term interchangeably.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No nothing to do with boiler , the lights come on but there is definitely no one home , so think it will have to be a new washing machine


 :sm13:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am whooped. But unless I get something more for Arriana I am done shopping. Now I have to clean house, wrap gifts, and make cookies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful kaye jo - almost too pretty to wear. are they for you? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Finished, the latest mystery sock.
> And in time for Christmas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how can it be politically incorrect when it is true?



darowil said:


> Rather politically incorrect aren't your Bonnie?- but then so am I along with you :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is hot - even I who like the heat would not be out very long in that. --- sam



darowil said:


> From Monday to Saturday we have 34, 35, 37, 41, 38, 36. (93-106 range). The longest hot stretch for the summer.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I had never heard the term slitter, though it just came up in my auto selection. Thanks for the explanation. I have the same problem!


I think it must be a Scottish term, I've never heard it before either. 
:sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I can't recall you mentioning Drumstick cake before but then again my memory hasn't been the best lately. 
Can you elaborate on what Drumstick cake is....maybe even a recipe?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I finally caught up.
> I got my Drumstick cake made this morning, I made 1.5 times the recipe & have a big one for Christmas Day & a smaller for spare. It's so good & the family love it.
> I still have about 4" left on the last sock so all my gifts would be done. Thinking I need a little pressure added so I might try to do another messy bun hat if time, they are pretty quick.
> GKs are coming this evening. I'm not sure if GS has hockey tomorrow but hope not. I would think some of the families would be travelling for Christmas so shirley not but the coach they have this year seems fanatical about getting in all the games they can. I think he's having dreams of one of his boys making the NHL????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't recall you mentioning a drumstick cake before; can you elaborate and perhaps post a recipe?

Also, thanks to Angelam and Bonnie for confirming cornflower & cornstarch are the same thing

EDIT: didn't think this had posted before so reposted.....duh! Sorry folks!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I finally caught up.
> I got my Drumstick cake made this morning, I made 1.5 times the recipe & have a big one for Christmas Day & a smaller for spare. It's so good & the family love it.
> I still have about 4" left on the last sock so all my gifts would be done. Thinking I need a little pressure added so I might try to do another messy bun hat if time, they are pretty quick.
> GKs are coming this evening. I'm not sure if GS has hockey tomorrow but hope not. I would think some of the families would be travelling for Christmas so shirley not but the coach they have this year seems fanatical about getting in all the games they can. I think he's having dreams of one of his boys making the NHL????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so pretty too. I'm thinking of maybe making it for the 27th when our family will get together.


KateB said:


> It's really easy (I wouldn't be making it if it wasn't!) - the only thing I have problems with is that it sticks to the tin/baking paper/GREASED baking paper .... no matter what I've tried, it sticks! However the cream on top covers a multitude of sins! It makes a lovely chewy meringue not the sugary, hard exploding kind! I made it into a Christmas wreath last year which looked very impressive even if I do say so myself!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like Pat is lucky to be alive - prayers for her healing. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I already have almost 300 regular stamps, several books of post card stamps ( those are forever stamps, too), and almost 2 dozen global stamps. I buy ahead when I know the price will go up. Speaking of which, I need to get a get well soon card out. Would appreciate prayers for an RV friend, Pat. She was in a very bad accident last week. They had to cut her out of the car. Broken teeth, ribs, hiparm, I think. Can't remember all. Some of the teeth went through her chin. It was really bad. She has already had 2 surgeries with more to come. We met her and her DH in our RV group, but they no longer have a rig. Don't get to see them often.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Do you know if "cornflour" is what we in USA call cornstarch?


I'm thinking so.....I'm trying to find a pavlova that doesn't have cornstarch...my youngest son has made it several times. I wouldn't think he made it with cornstarch. Am waiting for him to reply.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think it must be a Scottish term, I've never heard it before either.
> :sm02:


Like a lot of Scottish words there isn't a one word explanation in english, but it is very expressive!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, technology sure helps keep in touch. When we moved here people didn't even phone unless someone died as it was so expensive. I don't know how people managed


Yup when we immigrated only letters and telegrams. I remember one coming when one of my uncles died unexpectedly. And then couldn't phone either as many in Holland didn't have phones at the time. they were still trying to get the infrastructure back up and running after the war. So could only communicate by snail mail.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If you get a response please post the recipe.


Maatje said:


> I'm thinking so.....I'm trying to find a pavlova that doesn't have cornstarch...my youngest son has made it several times. I wouldn't think he made it with cornstarch. Am waiting for him to reply.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't recall you mentioning a drumstick cake before; can you elaborate and perhaps post a recipe?
> 
> Also, thanks to Angelam and Bonnie for confirming cornflower & cornstarch are the same thing
> 
> EDIT: didn't think this had posted before so reposted.....duh! Sorry folks!


A Gwennie from the original! :sm09:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, this sale is going to drive you to drink????. Are there lots of houses for sale just now, that makes buyers think they can be so demanding?
> 
> Have a great celebration with your family. You & GS will have a great time decorating the cake. He's sure going to miss you when you move


I was wondering the same thing re the house sale.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why did I think a Pavola and butterfinger cooking stood on end encircling everything? --- sam



KateB said:


> Here's mine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's really easy (I wouldn't be making it if it wasn't!) - the only thing I have problems with is that it sticks to the tin/baking paper/GREASED baking paper .... no matter what I've tried, it sticks! However the cream on top covers a multitude of sins! It makes a lovely chewy meringue not the sugary, hard exploding kind! I made it into a Christmas wreath last year which looked very impressive even if I do say so myself!


Wow! That's pretty


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, that would make a terrible mess. Rogers syrup is just like glue when it gets on anything but so good on pancakes & waffles, I like it better than maple syrup. DH eats lots of it with bread & butter


Oh yes, I LOVE Rogers..... and it's funny but actually quite difficult to get in the rest of Canada - well Ontario - but readily available in British Columbia.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have to allow time for the lengthening/shortening to become perceptible. It takes at least a month for that to happen, in my reckoning.


Yes, for sure


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The spiral cut hams do not dry out. Instructions are to put the cut side down for the half ham to bake. If you want to put a glaze on, you do it at the end and turn it on it's side before glazing. It's the only way I buy a ham now.


????????I might have to try one


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Stupid thing won't let me do anything , Ive taken a time out and about to go round 2 with it , need sons uniforms out of it so i can get them ready for the weekend


Very frustrating..... hope you can figure it out....do u still have your users manual? Or else google the problem. I've done that before and it's pretty amazing the help one can find.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> A Gwennie from the original! :sm09:


Its a long time since we've had a Gwennie ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie I can't recall you mentioning Drumstick cake before but then again my memory hasn't been the best lately.
> Can you elaborate on what Drumstick cake is....maybe even a recipe?


We have an ice cream treat here called a Drumstick & this tastes just like it. I think I've shared the recipe before but will post it later


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:



> We have an ice cream treat here called a Drumstick & this tastes just like it. I think I've shared the recipe before but will post it later


Oh ok, we have drumsticks here as well. The cake sounds interesting. And just to comment on that ham you found at Costco. Haven't seen anything like it here, but will keep my eyes peeled for it. 
Ok got to get my act together and start working!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh yes, I LOVE Rogers..... and it's funny but actually quite difficult to get in the rest of Canada - well Ontario - but readily available in British Columbia.


In Ontario I only remember having Beehive corn syrup but here we only get Rogers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely of you to stop by for a cuppa nmoll - we hope you had a good time and return whenever you are online. there will be an empty chair with your name on it and fresh hot tea being poured as you get settled. these overstuffed chairs are so comfy. be sure to bring your knitting. we'll be looking for you. --- sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh yes slitter is a term used in my Scottish family!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh yes slitter is a term used in my Scottish family!


Not in my Dad's vocabulary though- so a new one on me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like Pat is lucky to be alive - prayers for her healing. --- sam


From the little I have heard, yes she is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I might have to try one


I have had them from Costco, and we're good


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-579954-1.html#13260311


----------



## ITSMUM (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi KateB, your Pavlova looks amazing. I am making one today so if you would like to give me your recipe I can compare it with mine. This just may be beneficial to find out why yours is sticking. Up to you but I'm happy to try and help solve this issue.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I cook a ham it is always a spiral sliced ham; love them and they stay moist.


Maatje said:


> Oh ok, we have drumsticks here as well. The cake sounds interesting. And just to comment on that ham you found at Costco. Haven't seen anything like it here, but will keep my eyes peeled for it.
> Ok got to get my act together and start working!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ITSMUM said:


> Hi KateB, your Pavlova looks amazing. I am making one today so if you would like to give me your recipe I can compare it with mine. This just may be beneficial to find out why yours is sticking. Up to you but I'm happy to try and help solve this issue.


Here it is. If you can solve the sticking problem I'll be eternally grateful! BTW that wasn't my pavlova, but it did look similar..honest!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here it is. If you can solve the sticking problem I'll be eternally grateful! BTW that wasn't my pavlova, but it did look similar..honest!


Here is the answer re the pavlova sticking. You sprinkle a little veg oil onto the paper rub it in with your finger tips and it should stop it sticking.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Here it is. If you can solve the sticking problem I'll be eternally grateful! BTW that wasn't my pavlova, but it did look similar..honest!


Did you grease the non stick paper ?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

martina said:


> Did you grease the non stick paper ?


See above post! Yes you do exactly that with veg oil.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

ITSMUM said:


> Hi KateB, your Pavlova looks amazing. I am making one today so if you would like to give me your recipe I can compare it with mine. This just may be beneficial to find out why yours is sticking. Up to you but I'm happy to try and help solve this issue.


Welcome to our tea table! You will find the link to the the new week in the post just above yours. We start a new one each Friday at 5pm EST.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> No it was ok really as the woman in the funeral directors was very nice and very efficient. At the moment we have provisionally booked the cremation for 31st December and I am just waiting for the minister to get back to me to confirm that she is free then - hopefully it will all be arranged by later this afternoon. It was his own house, so there is no desperate rush to get it cleared although probably better done sooner rather than later so that it can be sold, but we'll leave it until the New Year.


Good that no rush- would be terrible trying to get out of his place quickly at this time of the year. Doing it in your own time is better- though at the same time sometimes that can slow you can slow you down and leave things hanging.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ooohhh I hope you can keep cool! Sounds brutal. Does it cool down at night? Because we are dry desert we can be 100 during the day and 50 at night. So sleeping is rarely an issue.


Not significantly so in these hot spells. Would be good if it did as give the house a chance to cool down. And a cool night makes facing the next day easier. However looking at the minimum temperatures not looking too bad most nights.
Will be giving the air conditioners good work out over the week.


----------



## ITSMUM (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks for that KateB. The Pav may have leaked a bit of liquid which caused it to stick. That's why I said about comparing pav recipes. One tiny ingredient change could make the world of difference. ❤ my food. Lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I save mine as a draft e-mail as I don't think I have a facility for word documents on my Ipad and that works okay. If I did lose it it would be a simple (if laborious!) job to whizz through and collect the photos, recipes, etc - much easier than Margaret who would need to reread the whole thing! I use the week before's summary and just change the pages, etc as I go.....and I am still the sad person who is really pleased when the same page number or name turns up the next week at the same place and doesn't need changed! Little things! :sm12: :sm09:


Whereas I use a Word document so it shouldn't get lost. I copy my first paragraph but the rest of it is added as I go so normally on Friday night it is just a quick neaten up. Amazing how often I read something and think ohh haven't heard anymore about that. So sometimes leave in others take out. And as the week goes by I update each one as it changes over the week. Sometimes I think I should use notes instead as then I will have it with me whatever device I am reading on. Maybe I will try that this week.
Doesn't take as long to check over as to read originally as I can usually see if something needs to be added- but I don't plan on making a habit of it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ha! I bet he was! I'm excited 8 of my grands arrive today! The chaos will begin! I'm finished with all the hats, got the button on the ear warmer and the boot toppers finished as well. And one whole day early! Yay me! ???? today just a quick run through with the vacuum and duster and making the lemon curd for the pavlova. Youngest dd and husband are coming early and he's going to do a couple of pork roasts on the grill for dinner tonight. So nice he absolutely LOVES working the grill! And I'm very happy to let him do it!
> Funny, I don't know about anyone else, but I always feel a little at lose ends when I'm finished a knitting project. Maybe cause I hate wips so only have 1 going at a time. But then I'm finished and trying to think what to work on next.....need something mindless for the next few days that's for sure. Probably dishcloths.


Now I always have so many WIPs I can always find something to pick up. Well I should always be able to find something! Amazing how often I can't find just what I am looking for. After I finish a number at one time I do feel at a loose end- especially when rushing to finish a number at once. SO maybe on Tuesday I will feel like that.


----------



## ITSMUM (Dec 21, 2018)

No, I never grease my baking paper.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I didn't realize he wasn't well. Respiratory? Hope the antibiotics work for him.


He gets a cold and then moves on to a cough that takes ages to clear up. Always classed as asthma but doesn't respond to medications so makes me wonder if something else. So finally He has got around to having it checked. Would say I've not got time- but David if you can sort out you will feel better and thus be more efficient and so have more time. Anyway finally being looked at. If nothing can be found or done well at least we know we have tried.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I had been thinking of doing a pavlova for Christmas and then forgot. What's your recipe? Oh dear, never mind. YOur company is arriving and I think this will take too much time. I'll look one up.


I have never made a pavlova. Just buy them ready made and decorate them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Somehow missed this post , do hope David is ok and that the antibiotics do their job , hope he has a great early 60 th birthday celebration or should that be 59 and 10 months birthday ????


Told him that we were off to Vicky's tonight for her birthday. Isn't she being greedy he asked -she had one last year. So I told him he couldn't talk- he is only waiting 10 months between his. If anyone is being greedy it is him :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Our family has always used the term interchangeably.


We use glaze for a very thin layer, but icing and frosting are interchangeable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Last Monday- or this coming one? My commiserations in either case.


coming- so a hot Christmas.
Lovely right now so will make the most of it.
David has just headed out to try to get the parts to put my fans together after he lost the parts to attach the blades. And I wanted the one in the spare room on the other day but D couldn't get it to work so He going to deal with that as well. That was one of the times when I was hot but not sure if me or the weather. David assured me it was me :sm01:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I'm thinking so.....I'm trying to find a pavlova that doesn't have cornstarch...my youngest son has made it several times. I wouldn't think he made it with cornstarch. Am waiting for him to reply.


I thought maybe cream of tartar would replace using cornstarch, but not so according to this.

https://www.google.com/search?q=pavlova+with+cream+of+tartar&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I was wondering the same thing re the house sale.


It's just a buyer's market right now. They're wanting to get an interest rate locked in and are nervous about a recession and job loss so are trying to get as much as they can for as little $ as possible.

We're already talking about being back up here in April and May because DD has some international business trips and then again June or July for birthdays and DGS coming by us for a couple of weeks in August. So, not as much time on a week by week basis, but certainly still a lot of time together.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> why did I think a Pavola and butterfinger cooking stood on end encircling everything? --- sam


Are you thinking of lady fingers in tiramisu? One of my favorites.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad he could get on the antibiotics. Does it seem to start as an allergy? Then into a cold and then respiratory infection? That's the way mine used to go, and Dr. put me on prescription allergy meds year round. It has certainly cut way back on how often I get the respiratory infections. Hope they can get it figured out so he doesn't keep getting them


He takes over the counter anti-histamines all year (well until he runs out and figures he will be OK without. But think He has learnt that that doesn't work well.). So that could well be something that will looked at. Bit awkward that He has finally one to see someone when He won't be round. Next test will be done up in Cairns.
But David trusts this guy as He saw him for his sleep apnea and was really impressed. And the fact that He is talking of testing to check that it is asthma pleases. It could be but I have said for awhile that I am not convinced and would like that checked. Not sure where that will be done or when.
While the antibiotics will hopefully clear him up now it doesn't answer the question of why does this happen with every cold?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party itsmum - we are so glad you stopped by for cuppa and hope you had a good time. there will always be an empty chair with your name on it and fresh hot tea being poured as you get settled in a very comfy overstuffed chair. be sure to bring you knitting to share. we'll be looking for you. I think Kate's recipe is on page 98 or right around there.  --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ive been sitting here trying to remember which recipe I use. Sure I have it saved somewhere. After making all those danishes, I have a lot of leftover egg whites. So that's the reason for the pavlova. And I can make it pretty much allergy free which is always a plus over here. Making an apple pie for sure on Monday and maybe one more....seems there's always plenty of sweets so maybe just one will do. We have lots of birthdays in December as well. 7 in fact....1 at the beginning of the month, 1 yesterday, 1 today, and then 3 on the 30th and a dd on the 31 st. Everyone wants a birthday cake and should have their birthday be special but it's always so hard, I find, to get the oomph needed at this time of year.


Brett's being a couple of days after Elizabeth's tends to get lost. We push Vicky to make sure she does something. His birthday cake this year was 3 left over fingerbuns from Es birthday party.

I just saw David- looks like he hasn't actually gone yet! No way would he back already.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

ITSMUM said:


> No, I never grease my baking paper.


I notice you are a new user. Welcome to this great site, so many wonderful helpful people here.
I hope you will join in the chat


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here it is. If you can solve the sticking problem I'll be eternally grateful! BTW that wasn't my pavlova, but it did look similar..honest!


By the way, Kate that is why I like to use Rice Paper to cook the meringue- but I have not the foggiest idea if we can even still get it.
It could be around forty years since I last bought it- you may guess from that that I don't often make Pavlova! (nor do I buy it for that matter!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> coming- so a hot Christmas.
> Lovely right now so will make the most of it.
> David has just headed out to try to get the parts to put my fans together after he lost the parts to attach the blades. And I wanted the one in the spare room on the other day but D couldn't get it to work so He going to deal with that as well. That was one of the times when I was hot but not sure if me or the weather. David assured me it was me :sm01:


It is a nice - not too hot day here- it dried up to sunny- got some more shopping done- with enough left over to sort out a gift for the family in Christchurch- the plan is to courier that to them in time for the New Year.
Glad you are getting prepared.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, that's always my fear,when I buy something like that in my travels.


Every item of clean clothes and not one dirty item. And this after it took 24 hours more than me to enter the country.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My GKs used to use boxes or my clothes basket for a boat. The clothes basket is bigger so could fit a little chair & my little folding step stool. I even got them a set of magnetic fishing rods. They spent hours playing with that. GD still does occasionally


Now if they weren't running away soon that would be a great idea. Trying not to get more new stuff for them as in 2 years time they will be so different. But magnetic fish would still be good especially for G when return. Assuming they do- they plan to and we did but who knows what other opportunities might arise for her once she is there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's just a buyer's market right now. They're wanting to get an interest rate locked in and are nervous about a recession and job loss so are trying to get as much as they can for as little $ as possible.
> 
> We're already talking about being back up here in April and May because DD has some international business trips and then again June or July for birthdays and DGS coming by us for a couple of weeks in August. So, not as much time on a week by week basis, but certainly still a lot of time together.


Good that you will still get time with him.

I can understand people not wanting to get too big a mortgage but they also shouldn't expect to get a house for nothing. This generation really doesn't know what it's like to have the insane interest rates like we had when we were young. When we owed money interest rates were how, now that we have money in the bank it doesn't even keep up to inflation????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me either,????but DH has, he went to sit on the ice & fish????????


Well at least he wasn't hot. :sm02: And what did you think of him going fishing? Hope you weren't relying on the fish for dinner.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I always wrap any bottles in my suitcase in a polythene bag.


I had them in a plastic bag, wrapped in clothes and placed in the centre of a hard side suitcase! And yet the case looked fine, otherwise I would have thought something dropped on it or something.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We have a funny story regarding taking liquids on a flight. A bil and sil were visiting in Canada and wanted to take some Rogers golden syrup back to California. So they bought some and packed it into their suitcase. Get to their destination and there are cries of dismay from other passengers collecting their luggage. Many of the suitcases had a sticky substance on them, some worse than others, bil and sil immediately figured out what it was and sheepishly gathered their own luggage and slinked off. Turns out the syrup had somehow or other seeped out of the container and somehow how leaked out of their suitcase and then gone everywhere. Surprisingly not a drop was on or in their suitcase. To this day we haven't figured that one out. Consequently though I wrap all liquids in a ziplock and then another bag. It's made me paranoid! ????


Thats even better than managing to get all my clean clothes and none of the dirty. Had the clean clothes in different parts of the case as well not like all in the one place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Do you know if "cornflour" is what we in USA call cornstarch?


It's a very fine flour- you would think made of corn but actually only the cheaper ones are corn, the others wheat! Very important to know if you are trying to cook Gluten free. Corn flour, ingredients wheaten flour. Makes sense doesn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, technology sure helps keep in touch. When we moved here people didn't even phone unless someone died as it was so expensive. I don't know how people managed


Even when we moved to London in 1996 trying to keep contact was hard as phone calls back here so expensive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I have added this to my ever expanding Ravelry Library! Thanks.


I've added it as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I know the pastors wife will put us on meal train for food prep. I will announce and expect God and my Christian brothers and sisters to step up to the bases until we are thru. I can't count on DD etc as she is expecting at the same time.I hope that they do have a cancelation, I'll take it. solid pain in R hip for 3 weeks now.
> Very difficult for me. so count on God to provide for my needs. I have always been on the giving end of things, not needing much help or receiving help. I haven't turned any down, it is just everyone thinks that I can do any and everything. Not any more.


What about respite care for DH for a while? After all for a while you won't be able to do anything for him. Can you get extra support through the caring while you are out of action?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sonya what a pest about the washing machine. and not a good time to get things fixed.

David has got back-something might be able to be sorted about the fan parts in the first week of January. So pedestal fan and air-con for next weeks heat. And has rung another electrician about the issues with 2 other rooms. Set up so have to have light on no logic to the other buttons. Includes the room the kids sleep in guess a pedestal fan should be OK. E old enough to not touch and G can't get out his cot.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well at least he wasn't hot. :sm02: And what did you think of him going fishing? Hope you weren't relying on the fish for dinner.


It doesn't bother me when he goes fishing, then I can do as I like. That year we had celebrated on Christmas Eve


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> When My daughter and SIL bought a house last year. From offer to buy and sale. the dishwasher broke & seller replaced w/mismatched dishwasher and then microwave quit and they did the same.
> When DD sold their house they were asked to leave furniture, newly married couple and could only buy house not furnish. She agreed and left furnishings and appliances. She had never thought of something
> So when she bought the new house with mismatched appliances, at the end,she asked if they could leave washer & dryer and large sectional sofa in the basement. That way she would not have to go to laundromat
> Their reason for selling was to downsize as kids had grown and mostly left. They probably would be happier with new washer & dryer, and no space for sectional.
> They made a decent profit. Paid under $100,000 for new spec house and sold for 3 times that much after living there 10 years. They were supposed to leave the house clean. My daughter said from the looks of things, they had never cleaned the 10 years that they lived there and just packed and left.


Here once the contract is signed the responsibility for something breaking down is actually that of the person buying! And if the house burns down the purchaser is the one who needs to pay. So need to get insurance as soon as sign contract. Don't understand why but it does mean that as the purchaser you get to choose the new appliance you want. 
And means that as a seller someone can't turn around and say that something isn't working and you need to replace it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Icing to me is a thin smooth layer whereas frosting is thicker like buttercream.


Both icing to me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how can it be politically incorrect when it is true?


Because political correctness has nothing to do with truth these days. Only what some minority group has determined to be truth and everyone has to agree with them or watch out you majority who disagree with us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its a long time since we've had a Gwennie ????


And especially a Gwen Gwennie!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> By the way, Kate that is why I like to use Rice Paper to cook the meringue- but I have not the foggiest idea if we can even still get it.
> It could be around forty years since I last bought it- you may guess from that that I don't often make Pavlova! (nor do I buy it for that matter!)


Well I've decided that I am going to go and buy one and decorate it for Vicky'a birthday. Especially as it is needed in 5 hours.
But I will keep Kates and try it sometime when it doesn't matter if I muck it up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good that you will still get time with him.
> 
> I can understand people not wanting to get too big a mortgage but they also shouldn't expect to get a house for nothing. This generation really doesn't know what it's like to have the insane interest rates like we had when we were young. When we owed money interest rates were how, now that we have money in the bank it doesn't even keep up to inflation????


We're in the same boat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It doesn't bother me when he goes fishing, then I can do as I like. That year we had celebrated on Christmas Eve


Sometimes it is better being alone isn't it? And as you had celebrated already why not? Our main celebration is Monday this year and Tuesday we are going to my sisters late afternoon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm finished here. Now to go shopping for Vicky's birthday- as didn't know what she was doing till 9 last night couldn't be ready! And will later join you all on the new KTP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I've decided that I am going to go and buy one and decorate it for Vicky'a birthday. Especially as it is needed in 5 hours.
> But I will keep Kates and try it sometime when it doesn't matter if I muck it up.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, it's been a long day, but got most everything done. I have a ton of pages here to catch up on, but I'll do that tomorrow, I'm falling asleep in my chair and can't type. lol Night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, it's been a long day, but got most everything done. I have a ton of pages here to catch up on, but I'll do that tomorrow, I'm falling asleep in my chair and can't type. lol Night all.


That will explain why you are on last week!

Hope you are sleeping well!


----------



## ITSMUM (Dec 21, 2018)

Sweet dreams. ????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Told him that we were off to Vicky's tonight for her birthday. Isn't she being greedy he asked -she had one last year. So I told him he couldn't talk- he is only waiting 10 months between his. If anyone is being greedy it is him :sm02:


Does he have mental health issues / dementia?. . . It sounds exactly like something my DH would say on an off day. Answers don't make any sense either as things are not stacking up right in the brain. It is sad. . . I have been doing this with DH more than 7 years. . .he knows sometimes that it is not stacking up right or making any sense. :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Here once the contract is signed the responsibility for something breaking down is actually that of the person buying! And if the house burns down the purchaser is the one who needs to pay. So need to get insurance as soon as sign contract. Don't understand why but it does mean that as the purchaser you get to choose the new appliance you want.
> And means that as a seller someone can't turn around and say that something isn't working and you need to replace it.


All these breakdowns and replacements happened between seeing the house 1st time and contract negotiations, final check and signing.
So they were the sellers responsibility; but, they should have gotten matching replacement appliances. The kitchen now looks like thrown together with bargain appliances. . .everything now works but does not match. Kitchens are a big deal to purchasers. Some of the appliances might not have worked all along. DD ha not checked. . .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Does he have mental health issues / dementia?. . . It sounds exactly like something my DH would say on an off day. Answers don't make any sense either as things are not stacking up right in the brain. It is sad. . . I have been doing this with DH more than 7 years. . .he knows sometimes that it is not stacking up right or making any sense. :sm24:


No- he was being silly. Fully aware of what He was saying hence my pointing out that his was only 10 months apart (having a party for his 60th before he heads up to Cairns as He will be up there all alone at the time). Sonya maybe you could have a party the same day and we could all pretend it is the 20th February not 5th January and then you can get your present on your 'birthday' :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> All these breakdowns and replacements happened between seeing the house 1st time and contract negotiations, final check and signing.
> So they were the sellers responsibility; but, they should have gotten matching replacement appliances. The kitchen now looks like thrown together with bargain appliances. . .everything now works but does not match. Kitchens are a big deal to purchasers. Some of the appliances might not have worked all along. DD ha not checked. . .


Our contracts are signed very early in the piece, as soon as agreement as to price is made. And after 2 working days they are binding (unless there are conditions included such as approval of finance and must include a date). Need to get insurance as soon as sign contract as your responsibility then not the current owners.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> While you're over here you can show me how. The Moscato shouldn't be too much of a hinderance :sm06:


 :sm23: 
I'd be glad to!!



darowil said:


> I suspect that this might have to suffice rather than a personal lesson so Thanks.


 :sm24:

But you never know, David would like to go to NZ and AUS to fish. :sm04:



darowil said:
 

> E could help her out. Last night she emptied out her box from the IKEA blocks and sat in it-and at one stage it was a boat. Did laugh when she wanted G in with her- he wasn't keen. So she dashed off to get a chair and put it in to sit on. Brought 2 in, one in each hand but must have realized that 2 wouldn't fit as she didn't try. One box has things that are for her and not G unless she wants him to play and another has young things. Everything else is for either of them (well some things shut away that I don't get out for G yet).


 :sm23: 


darowil said:


> David had his CT scan this afternoon and got a phone from the specialist- preliminary report showed an infection (hadn't shown up on the x-ray) so now on antibiotics. Will be interesting to see what this does but it is not a one off issue.


Hopefully the antibiotics do the job.



darowil said:


> You got the taking off for G right :sm02: He was enjoying himself though.
> And this week had lots going on so took a while. About 10 pages left to read and then will send it off.
> 
> Well I thought I was organized but now need to make a cake of some type tomorrow for Vicky (well really for E, she would be very upset if Mummy didn't have a birthday cake). Going there for take away of some type tomorrow late afternoon
> ...


Lol, somehow I thought he might enjoy removing more than placing on. 
Lol, maybe she needs to go on a helicopter ride one day.



darowil said:


> Vicky said she was happy with missed conversation then vegetables on top. Vegetables I said? So she repeated herself- happy with pavlova, cream and the opposite of vegetables on top. Ver tempted to make a carrot cake and put a carrot on top. Though I must say Pavlova does sound good- so might do that. Blueberries and cherries on top will please her kids. Cake with blueberries and cherries would seem like all her Christmases' had come at once and slightly early to E!
> Makes me think I might do a small cake for Monday and we could sing happy Birthday to Jesus.


LOL! The carrot cake would be a bit of a surprise. 
A cake for baby Jesus would be great too.



darowil said:


> And Maryanne ahs been struggling- rang up this evening can she come now rather than tomorrow? So David went to get her so the birds could be bought as well. The budgie's cage is too big for me to get down the stairs at Maryanne's place.


I hope Maryanne is feeling better soon.



darowil said:


> Lovely colour yarn. Can't say the picture does anything for the jumper- but despite that the jumper looks great-but could have been made to look even better I'm sure.


Yes, the black cover on the magazine and then the dark blue of the jumper make it hard to see, even for me with it in front of me.



darowil said:


> I like that- though think I would like two solids or semi-solids in contrasting colours. A couple of Melissas would work well!


Some of the people used solids and it really does change the look and pop, one did purple and pink and wow, it was awesome.



tami_ohio said:


> :sm23: That's ok. D did it to her, though she can still drink wine and beer.


 :sm23:



RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks know people who make red eye gravy with ham, but I prefer scalloped potatoes or macaroni and cheese with the smokiness of ham. Your meal sounds delicious.
> 
> We're going to be at DD since we didn't decorate very much this year. I'm making lasagna so that travels well to go in her oven. The rest are doing salads and dessert...except DGS and I are making a Christmas poke cake decorated like an "ugly sweater". That should be fun.
> 
> The house inspection is set for the 28th as our agent will be gone for a the holidays. They've asked us to leave things (not on the deal) as part of the deal. We said no unless they wanted to add more $'s. I have a feeling they're going to ask for whatever is on the inspection. Getting nervous again.


The ugly sweater cake sounds like fun.
Hopefully all goes well this time for a quick and easy sale.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> You can comfort yourself by thinking how much worse ours is. :sm09: And once it gets to a number of days like that can't ignore it and stay home like managed to do so far.


I will get comfort in that...lol. No just kidding, I will feel sorry for you is what I will do. Ours forecast is still showing the same as it was so we should be ok nothing higher than 36c and 28c Christmas Day and Wednesday 24c then 34c and 35c for Thursday and Friday. At least they are saying we will have cool nights. Was just at other temperatures and Mildura (which is about 5 or 6 hours drive north of me) is to have 4 days in a row of 41c to 46c this week.! UGH 
OMG that is just too much... :sm12:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I will get comfort in that...lol. No just kidding, I will feel sorry for you is what I will do. Ours forecast is still showing the same as it was so we should be ok nothing higher than 36c and 28c Christmas Day and Wednesday 24c then 34c and 35c for Thursday and Friday. At least they are saying we will have cool nights. Was just at other temperatures and Mildura (which is about 5 or 6 hours drive north of me) is to have 4 days in a row of 41c to 46c this week.! UGH
> OMG that is just too much... :sm12:


That is a bit much!
We are wet, will be wet until at least Thursday- and with mild temperatures it will be sticky!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I will get comfort in that...lol. No just kidding, I will feel sorry for you is what I will do. Ours forecast is still showing the same as it was so we should be ok nothing higher than 36c and 28c Christmas Day and Wednesday 24c then 34c and 35c for Thursday and Friday. At least they are saying we will have cool nights. Was just at other temperatures and Mildura (which is about 5 or 6 hours drive north of me) is to have 4 days in a row of 41c to 46c this week.! UGH
> OMG that is just too much... :sm12:


Apparently Renmark has a 47 (116) forecast. So will be glad I only have 41. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Apparently Renmark has a 47 (116) forecast. So will be glad I only have 41. :sm02:


That is getting seriously hot- where abouts is Renmark in relation to Adelaide?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is getting seriously hot- where abouts is Renmark in relation to Adelaide?


3 hours to the north east, on the River Murray heading towards Victoria.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 3 hours to the north east, on the River Murray heading towards Victoria.


So by Australian standards, not that far, really!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> He takes over the counter anti-histamines all year (well until he runs out and figures he will be OK without. But think He has learnt that that doesn't work well.). So that could well be something that will looked at. Bit awkward that He has finally one to see someone when He won't be round. Next test will be done up in Cairns.
> But David trusts this guy as He saw him for his sleep apnea and was really impressed. And the fact that He is talking of testing to check that it is asthma pleases. It could be but I have said for awhile that I am not convinced and would like that checked. Not sure where that will be done or when.
> While the antibiotics will hopefully clear him up now it doesn't answer the question of why does this happen with every cold?


I'm glad he's getting it checked. I have/had the same problem. That's why my Dr finally started me in the 2 different prescription allergy meds 365 days a year. If I don't take them, I get a cold and it goes to bronchitis. The last 2 years I've also started taking Echanacia end of October to keep my immune system boosted. First cold I've had in 3 years was about 2 months ago. Guess what I had forgotten to start. Echanacia. I managed to get over it without a trip to the Dr and antibiotics. I got lucky that it didn't go to bronchitis. That's why I asked how David's would start.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is Red Gravy for Ham??? Never had ham fixed with gravy.


I just opened up TP and this popped up. I've never had gravy for ham either except that at one of the church suppers, they served a raisin sauce with the ham. It was quite delicious. I have no idea how it was made.

I'm so far behind - haven't finished last week's and we're already into the next. I will try to catch up later but will go into the new one now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/country-ham-with-redeye-gravy-56389462

Enjoy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So by Australian standards, not that far, really!


Not far at all. Hadn't realised how close it was actually till I looked it up for you.Easy weekend trip and could be a day trip if needed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad he's getting it checked. I have/had the same problem. That's why my Dr finally started me in the 2 different prescription allergy meds 365 days a year. If I don't take them, I get a cold and it goes to bronchitis. The last 2 years I've also started taking Echanacia end of October to keep my immune system boosted. First cold I've had in 3 years was about 2 months ago. Guess what I had forgotten to start. Echanacia. I managed to get over it without a trip to the Dr and antibiotics. I got lucky that it didn't go to bronchitis. That's why I asked how David's would start.


David wondered how often you used to get colds.
Never heard of prescription anti-histimines so not sure if because we don't have them or so many OTC that no-one normally needs them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> David wondered how often you used to get colds.
> Never heard of prescription anti-histimines so not sure if because we don't have them or so many OTC that no-one normally needs them.


Good question. It's been awhile. Sometimes 3-4 a year? Well, fall through spring. Asthma is worse for me in the spring and fall. When it's dampest. I had one winter that I had bronchitis 5 times. As to the anti-histamines, not Benedryl. I take the generic versions of Singular and Xyzal. I would definitely get 1-2 colds every year. Sometimes more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not far at all. Hadn't realised how close it was actually till I looked it up for you.Easy weekend trip and could be a day trip if needed.


Especially for someone like yourself who has driven all the way to Queensland to meet up with Heather!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good question. It's been awhile. Sometimes 3-4 a year? Well, fall through spring. Asthma is worse for me in the spring and fall. When it's dampest. I had one winter that I had bronchitis 5 times. As to the anti-histamines, not Benedryl. I take the generic versions of Singular and Xyzal. I would definitely get 1-2 colds every year. Sometimes more.


Will tell David that- and the damp is a concern as cairns is very damp. He has issues down here but I am concerned that the weather in Cairns will be an issue for him. Well 'only' 6 months to deal with it for. I know I would really struggle. I don't normally have lung issues but real problems twice in tropics and could feel it coming up the time we were in Darwin as the humidity increased.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that is sad, to bad someone can't call in authorities to step in and get them some help, they probably don't think they want it, but they do need it. Unfortunately, not being a family member, there really isn't much you can do. But I wonder how they are eating and getting on with the everyday things.


I finally did receive an email from her and she said she was without a computer for a long while. That doesn't answer why they won't take calls or answer the door though. If they won't answer for their relatives, there isn't much I can do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> A lot of rain and sun equals, blooming in all directions.
> This is a part of our garden today.


So beautiful. I can hardly wait for spring.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, sorry about your friend. I know its hard but sometimes just giving her the space she needs is a loving gesture.
> 
> Julie, Woolworth's here in USA is a 5 & 10 cent store. Course nothing is that cheap anymore. I worked there as a teen.


Thanks.

I'm only up to page 50 and I think I'd better go to our new TP before you get too far ahead of me on that one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm only up to page 50 and I think I'd better go to our new TP before you get too far ahead of me on that one.


We are already way ahead of you! Round page 60 I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

My Amaryllis bloomed on Christmas, it's taller than the light is high. Lol
It was supposed to be a stargazer(red&white striped), I think they mislabeled it. Lol
But its gorgeous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My Amaryllis bloomed on Christmas, it's taller than the light is high. Lol
> It was supposed to be a stargazer(red&white striped), I think they mislabeled it. Lol
> But its gorgeous.


That is rather lovely!


----------

